# Official PWG Thread



## Super Sonic

Please keep spoilers carefully hidden.

Next PWG event is Friday, October 17. Tickets go on sale Wednesday, Sept 24th at 8PM PDT!

The card is below and does NOT spoiler any results from the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!



Spoiler: PWG's 10/17/2014 card



*Uhaa Nation's PWG Debut*
Brian Cage vs. Uhaa Nation

Biff Busick vs. Tommaso Ciampa

Trevor Lee vs. Adam Cole

Bobby Fish vs. Cedric Alexander

Young Bucks vs. ACH & AR Fox

*Tag Titles Match*
World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Garagno

*PWG Title Match*
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## RKing85

Uhaa Nation in PWG. About time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Uhaa! :mark:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I'm only half way into Sold Our Soul for Rock and Roll, and still have Eleven to watch but I can't wait to see BOLA.

Anyone know when the DVD is released? Loved PWG last year, especially, not sure I'm interested in another Ricochet/Swann/Fox/ACH mix and match up though. Got to the ACH/Ricochet match of Sold our Soul and had to switch off. They're enjoyable, but they must face off in some form at every show for a few months. 

Can't wait to see the match between KOR and Cole either. 

It's a shame with PWG, on Twitter I follow their roster and people who also enjoy it so I can discuss it, but because the DVD is usually a month or two behind, obviously rightly so, I end up spoiling something big each month, including the KOR/Cole result, (no spoiler) Bucks result at I think Eleven, and the BOLA winner. It's a double-edged sword. Be great if this thread stays prominent, I like the individual show pages we have here but I can rarely go on them due to spoilers, if people here were able to keep their spoiler tags about them as the majority of us wont have seen them, then this could be great!

Anyone been to a show live? I'd love that.


----------



## malek

Soooo glad to see some of BOLA debutants returning. Looks a good card.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH on the west coast. Yawn. 

Do like the Nation debut. That's the bright spot. Biff would be too, had he not got saddled up vs shit.


----------



## sharkboy22

Sigh....main event. 

On the bright side, looking really forward to Lee/Cole, tag title match and maybe the Young Bucks match.


----------



## Certified G

_Brian Cage vs. Uhaa Nation_ :mark::mark:

_Young Bucks vs. ACH & AR Fox_ :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Uhaa in PWG is gonna be good.

Young Bucks vs ACH/Fox is gonna be fucking wild! I can't wait to see that one.


----------



## sharkboy22

Hmmm, I wonder which two matches are gonna be the usual two matches that go 10 minutes longer than they need to. I could see it being Uhaa/Cage cause "ZOMG Uhaa nation's debut and Brian Cage is a FUCKING machine!!!". The other one would probably be Fish/Alexander.


----------



## DGenerationMC

sharkboy22 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder which two matches are gonna be the usual two matches that go 10 minutes longer than they need to. I could see it being Uhaa/Cage cause "ZOMG Uhaa nation's debut and Brian Cage is a FUCKING machine!!!". The other one would probably be Fish/Alexander.


Yeah, I hate when that happens.

I remember how pissed I was when Edwards & Lethal went 25 minutes, kicking out of each other's finishers in the SECOND MATCH OF THE SHOW.


----------



## Flux

I've never seen an Uhaa match before. Looks like it's going to stay the same way as well with who he's been paired up with.

The Jackson's are going to try and make chicken salad from chicken shit but ultimately fail because chicken shit be chicken shit.

Lee has done nothing for me since his three way debut but tbf Steen was a POS in their match and it's unfair to judge one man in a six man tag. This is first real chance to impress me, he's certainly got a good enough opponent to do so with.

Poor Biff.

Keep Kyle/Roddy sub 20 and go ultra RODDY IS A DICK mode and it could be fun, when done right, plucky babyface Kyle can be fun.

Urgh. As much as I love Candice, if her opponents are babyfaces then there's no real heat to her getting beaten down thus her comebacks are so bleh. Complete WTF booking.

Oh and Fish vs. Cedric. There's very few people I give less of a shit about on the indies than these two. ACH, Lethal, Elgin, Ciampa and Cage. That's it. BORE.

What the fuck happened to this company. Obviously BOLA was a one off in terms of interesting cards/lineups and that's a shame. I don't expect the likes of AJ and Ricochet on every show but there's still guys like TJ, Myers, Gulak, Myers etc. I don't care about being the ALL STAR DREAM PROMOTION like some others, I don't mind that they've shunned local talent for the BEST INDY WRASSLERS, but when you have the best on the indies, you put them in good fucking matches. Fuck. Put everyone's name in a hat who you COULD book for this show and draw names at random, and there's a 100% chance you'll get a better card than this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah, PWG usually has not so good shows after BOLA for a couple of years straight now.

I hope they can retain some of those new names from BOLA for future shows.


----------



## Creative name

I have just about every PWG show was 2010-2013 with a couple from 09 and not a single show was considered bad. A couple ok shows at worst. I haven't ordered a single PWG show this year just based on the reviews and video previews. Based on my PWG standards, nothing made me say "I can't wait for this in the mail". However, with the reviews and previews of BOLA 14 I ordered it and I can't wait till it gets shipped. I have some ROH compilations I haven't finish yet that came in the mail a couple weeks back so I'll watch them to keep my mind off of BOLA. With that said, the Oct 17th card looks very weak! It's going to take a lot for me to even consider ordering this one. Even with the Uhaa's debut, I don't see him working well with Cage. I rather see Uhaa debut vs Ricochet. O'Reilly vs Strong sounds awesome but not as the Main Event for PWG, maybe we have been too spoiled by PWG these last few years but that match doesn't scream Main Event. I'm a HUGE O'Reilly fan as well and think he's criminally underrated as a singles wrestler. I guess when the Holiday sales pop up in November, I'm going to order a couple more ROH comps instead. Hopefully the next PWG show after Oct 17 will have a better card.


----------



## JTGrasby

Being in Australia it's quite hard to get ahold of PWG DVDs. I'm proud to say though today I ordered my first one: PWG all star weekend X, night one.

Should be great!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I for one, don't think it's so bad.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

I miss when pwg would use local guys, but cwfh is free to attend so

Bola was great, brian cage vs uhaa is something regal will probably be watching.

Also flux Is definitely overblowing shit


----------



## sharkboy22

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, I hate when that happens.
> 
> I remember how pissed I was when Edwards & Lethal went 25 minutes, kicking out of each other's finishers in the SECOND MATCH OF THE SHOW.


I believe that was ASW 9 Night 1. It's a really lazy way of working just to get a cheap pop out of a drunk crowd. ACH/Alexander was a prime example of this. They used a bunch of false finishes as a crutch. The match was literally hit a big move, cover, kick out and lay dead for a few seconds. No sort of structure or story. It's even more annoying to see guys work this way in a 7 minute match!

I hope Gabe really does something with Evolve. I'm still on the fence about his idea. Just because it's not high spots and false finishes doesn't mean technical wrestling can't lack story as well. Chris Hero says hi.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Match layouts of wwe and new japan is what i do like

I do like how pwg has been structuring match order

Guys with false finishes in the first match without context sucks


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I don't know. I watch this and I know it isn't WWE, you know? I don't judge it by WWE standards, and I don't judge WWE by PWG standards. If a match has near-falls and finisher kick-outs in a 10 minute opener then I don't mind. Actually, I enjoy it; I'm irritated when people use WWE rules and aesthetics to deter whether a match or a worker are good - If Lethal faces Cage and they have Cage hit a moonsault having the same affect as a Lethal one, or The Bucks hit 39 superkicks in 20 minutes, or there are 20 near-falls in the opener, I know what I'm there to watch. I don't judge it by what WWE say is right, or even in Japan, or anywhere else.

I enjoy PWG for what it is, and it doesn't hide the fact what it is either. It's a 3 hour highlight reel for the most part, and as long as nobody is injured and is doing it through choice, then I'm fine with that and will continue to enjoy it.

A show should build, that's correct, and crescendo at the main event which is something that occurs in almost everything, but PWG and other promotions do things differently and that doesn't mean you shouldn't enjoy it. Watch it as a fan and not as someone who thinks it should be done a different way due to what you've been tuned into and are used to, and just enjoy it. 

PWG isn't a promotion that has TV or anything more than the average show every 2 months and that's it. It's a highlight reel of some of the great Independent talent and puts them over to the level they want to go themselves by giving them that chance. If you're genuinely irked by the lack of match structure then watch something else, honestly, PWG doesn't hide what it is. You aren't paying for Regal VS Flair 60minute broadway and getting this, you're told each preceding event how the next one will be. That said, they do mix it up as well, and for every ACH/AR Fox fest they can pull out O'Reilly/Cole, Drake/Sami or Gargano/Steen.


----------



## Obfuscation

People do watch as fans (duh). They just get bored by the product and comment on how they would prefer a more structured environment. It goes both ways.

Not to mention the state of the US Indie market has blurred the lines for most rosters standing out. A lot are getting booked in the same places and it can immediately bring disinterest.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

The i watch wrestling is in the context of flow. Been watching since 88, so to me wrestling involves, spectacle, selling, and believability. This is why i hate chikara. PWG has awesome shows and regularly schedules matches in a way to not kill the crowd.

I've been going to pwg since their first shows in 03, but now as a super indy with ppv-like cards it is so different.

Also i love superkick parties. I imagine young bucks/usos being the ultimate superkick party

A show to me isn't a jumbled up here is this yiu guys do this.

Show structure is an art and important to the flow of the show.

But hey iwatch wrestling differently from other people


----------



## peep4life

Ill go to this show cause its PWG and it's always a blast. Fish/Alexander should be fun as well as the tag matches.


----------



## Goyle

Anyone else kinda upset that they're going to be charging $40 for GA from now on? I get charging that much for BOLA but this is a pretty run of the mill PWG show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Supply & demand. It's how business works. 40 bucks for any seat in that building is still good to me. The building is kind of the perfect size.

But true, back in 06 when it was only what, 15 or 20 bucks? No denying that was better. But it also wasn't at the level it happens to be now in terms of popularity.


----------



## peep4life

Good for them to be able to charge more. Also this let's them bring in more fly ins. I'm fine paying the extra so I don't have to watch below average so cal indy workers.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anybody seen final Kevin Steen Show with The Bucks?

Funny as expected by I found the original plans for PWG/Mount Rushmore in 2014 had Drake and Steen not signed with WWE very interesting. They said something about an Eight-Person Guerrilla Warfare Match and some Dragon guy making an in-ring return or something.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> Anybody seen final Kevin Steen Show with The Bucks?
> 
> Funny as expected by I found the original plans for PWG/Mount Rushmore in 2014 had Drake and Steen not signed with WWE very interesting. They said something about an Eight-Person Guerrilla Warfare Match and some Dragon guy making an in-ring return or something.


Who would've been involved in the 8-person GW match? Steen, Bucks & Cole vs. Drake, Joey, Candice & Super Dragon?


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Who would've been involved in the 8-person GW match? Steen, Bucks & Cole vs. Drake, Joey, Candice & Super Dragon?


Yep.

And they didn't say it but I always assumed that if Drake hadn't left he would've been the one to beat Cole for the title.


----------



## Certified G

NastyYaffa said:


> Who would've been involved in the 8-person GW match? Steen, Bucks & Cole vs. Drake, Joey, Candice & Super Dragon?


Wow that sounds like a phenomenal match. Good for Steen and Younger for signing with WWE, but it's a shame we never got that match.

I just watched Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Young Bucks & Kevin Steen from PWG All Star Weekend X for the first time. Awesome awesome match, exactly the type of match I love, huge spots, fast action etc. Sounds like a match a lot of people in this section would hate for those reasons. 
Anyone else here who loved that match?


----------



## Creative name

DGenerationMC said:


> Anybody seen final Kevin Steen Show with The Bucks?
> 
> Funny as expected by I found the original plans for PWG/Mount Rushmore in 2014 had Drake and Steen not signed with WWE very interesting. They said something about an Eight-Person Guerrilla Warfare Match and some Dragon guy making an in-ring return or something.


Where did you find those plans?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Creative name said:


> Where did you find those plans?


Read my initial post.


----------



## Creative name

Oh wow nvm, I thought you ment the final PWG show for Steen.


----------



## Super Sonic

Nothing from anyone last night?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Spoiler from the last show



http://www.bjpenn.com/report-ufc-champ-gets-physical-with-male-pro-wrestler/



> In new reports coming out of Los Angeles, UFC bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey was apparently out in Los Angeles last night, viewing a professional wrestling event, when she got involved.
> 
> TMZ Sports has the scoop:
> 
> Ronda Rousey hit up a local wrestling show Friday night in Reseda … but it’s what she did during one of the matches that has people talking.
> 
> The UFC women’s bantamweight champ attended a Pro Wrestling Guerilla event … and during one of the matches she was prompted by a wrestler named Tommaso Ciampa to chop his opponent’s chest.
> 
> After some audience urging, Ronda reeled back and lit up the guy’s chest — the place went nuts.
> - See more at: http://www.bjpenn.com/report-ufc-champ-gets-physical-with-male-pro-wrestler/#sthash.F2ZWBZrX.dpuf


----------



## Obfuscation

Highlight of Ciampa's career. Up to this point, it was being that knob who dropped Brian Cage on his head. 

He's going places.


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like the show is going to be named Untitled II. It's also up for pre-order.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Full results from Fri show via pwponderings



All Four Horsewomen were at the show including Ronda Rousey. They were sitting next to Brad Maddox who has been at the past few PWG shows.

Tommaso Ciampa def Biff Busick via project ciampa from the second rope.
– Brutal match
– Rousey got involved as Ciampa held Busick in front of her and she gave him a chop

Cedric Alexander def Bobby Fish via Side suplex backbreaker/lumbar check

Brian Cage def Uhaa Nation via discuss lariat

PWG Tag Titles
Candice and Joey def Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano to retain via Candice reverse rana on Chuck Taylor.
– Four Horsewomen popped hard for Candice
– Gargano and Taylor came out to “Backstreet’s Back” and the crowd sang along

Trevor Lee def Adam Cole via small package.
– Very good and Lee once again teased the package piledriver

Young Bucks def ACH and AR Fox via package piledriver/super kick combo

PWG Title
Kyle O’Reilly def Roderick Strong via triangle choke!
– Roddy attacks like a sore loser after the match


----------



## Even Flow

Just realized there was no Elgin on the show :mark:


----------



## peep4life

The show was really fun. Cage went for a lionsault, slipped on the ropes and landed right on his head. It was a scary moment. Lucky for him he has a giant neck


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524036008073891840


----------



## Weimer16

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524036008073891840


:mark:


----------



## Creative name

I'm surprised its not a triple threat with Roderick Strong. I wonder if he'll interfere somehow. Should be a great show as per usual. 

My somewhat realistic fantasy booking for the rest of the card:

Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet 
Mount Rushmore vs The African American Wolves and Uhaa Nation
Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Unbreakable F'N Machines
Matt Sydal vs Kota Ibushi (My dream pick for a PWG debut)
Bobby Fish vs Drew Gulak
Andrew Everett(if back from injury) vs ACH


----------



## Even Flow

Adam Cole won BOLA and won the PWG Title. Kyle O'Reilly won BOLA last year, and beat Adam for the title. Generico won BOLA in 2011, and went on to win the title for a 2nd time. Kenny Omega won BOLA in 2009 to become the PWG champ.

So I wouldn't be surprised if Ricochet ends up winning the title on December 12th.


----------



## Creative name

Even Flow said:


> Adam Cole won BOLA and won the PWG Title. Kyle O'Reilly won BOLA last year, and beat Adam for the title. Generico won BOLA in 2011, and went on to win the title for a 2nd time. Kenny Omega won BOLA in 2009 to become the PWG champ.
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised if Ricochet ends up winning the title on December 12th.


That'll just add to his amazing 2014, if he hasn't solidified himself as the new King of the Indies yet then he's definitely close to it.

Titles he won in 2014:
Open the Freedom Gate Champion (current)
HOG Heavyweight Champion (current)
Open the Dream Gate Champion
RPW British Tag team champion (w/Rich Swann)

Tournaments in 2014;
Best of the Super Junior
BOLA
HOG Heavyweight Champion tournament
DGUSA 6 Man Tag Team (finals participant)
DDT (Finals participant)


----------



## Lazyking

Creative name said:


> I'm surprised its not a triple threat with Roderick Strong. I wonder if he'll interfere somehow. Should be a great show as per usual.
> 
> My somewhat realistic fantasy booking for the rest of the card:
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet
> Mount Rushmore vs The African American Wolves and Uhaa Nation
> Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
> Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
> World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Unbreakable F'N Machines
> Matt Sydal vs Kota Ibushi (My dream pick for a PWG debut)
> Bobby Fish vs Drew Gulak
> Andrew Everett(if back from injury) vs ACH


Ibushi will likely be in japan for the road to tokyo dome shows.


----------



## Creative name

Yeah I know but like I said, he's my "dream pick for a PWG debut" lol


----------



## malek

What I would like to see from PWG is:

- get Alex Shelley back.
- continue to book Bobby Fish.
- more of Drew Gulak.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fish vs. Gulak needs to happen.


----------



## peep4life

Matt Sydal and Chris Sabin vs Young Bucks announced for next show
@OfficialPWG: The meatiest four way in wrestling history takes places on December 12th. Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Tommaso Ciampa!


----------



## obby

Haven't watched in a while. Have the Smash Bros/Super Dragon appeared in the last year?

Also best matches from BOLA?


----------



## Obfuscation

Chris Sabin vs Bucks. And Matt Sydal is his partner.

:sodone


----------



## Creative name

peep4life said:


> Matt Sydal and Chris Sabin vs Young Bucks announced for next show
> @OfficialPWG: The meatiest four way in wrestling history takes places on December 12th. Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Tommaso Ciampa!


Replace Matt Sydal with Alex Shelley and you will easily hear "MATCH OF THE YEAR" chants.

That four way sounds vicious!


----------



## RKing85

that is a very manly 4-way. don't know how it could be any more manly with the current PWG roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If I don't see a Shooting Star Press get countered into a Double Superkick, I will be *SO* disappointed.


----------



## Obfuscation

Part of me wants to avoid that and hope it's just a great tag team match, but this is current PWG we are talking about, unfortunately. We'll probably get six.

Still excited on paper tho.


----------



## Weimer16

:mark: should be good


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finally watching BOLA :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

obby said:


> Haven't watched in a while. Have the Smash Bros/Super Dragon appeared in the last year?
> 
> Also best matches from BOLA?


Sorry, no Smash Bros or Super Dragon this year.

IMO, BOLA's Best Matches were:

- *Sabin vs Ricochet*
- LeRae vs Swann
- Cole vs Sabre Jr
- ACH vs Omega
- Friends of Low Moral Fiber vs Mount Rushmore
- WCTT vs ICMG vs Bad Influence
- 10 man tag from Night Three


----------



## NastyYaffa

obby said:


> Haven't watched in a while. Have the Smash Bros/Super Dragon appeared in the last year?
> 
> Also best matches from BOLA?


I only have watched night 1 so far, but the main event of that night, Young Bucks & Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr, Kenny Omega & Chuckie T was absolutely fantastic. One of the best matches in PWG history, imo.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

PWG definitely need to book Gulak more. He has this certain aura about him that contrasts well with the PWG crowd but I can't really put my fingers on it especially if he heels it up plus I love hearing them "C-Z-DUB" chants


----------



## malek

After all the injuries he had, and his last months in TNA I was really afraid that Sabin can't go anymore. I'm really pleased to say that although he lost some of his pace, and his transitions are not as fluid as they once were, he remains one of top indy workers.

His BOLA 14 match with Ricochet was really great. Certainly one of my favorites.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gotta choose between buying all three nights of BOLA or getting all three of Jericho's books.

Wish I could get both but life sucks when you're broke.


----------



## Creative name

BKKsoulcity said:


> PWG definitely need to book Gulak more. He has this certain aura about him that contrasts well with the PWG crowd but I can't really put my fingers on it especially if he heels it up plus I love hearing them "C-Z-DUB" chants


I'm seeing Gulak live this weekend at a NYWC show. He's going to be in the Main Event. Triple Threat Tag team TLC match for the tag titles.

Premier Gods
vs.
Milk Chocolate
vs.
Battlestar Gulaktika

Next week I'm going to my first CZW show so hopefully Gulak gets booked on that card as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Full card for the next show:

*PWG World Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet

The Young Bucks vs. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
The World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs. Bad Influence

Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish

Cedric Alexander vs. Adam Cole

Trevor Lee vs. Chris Hero

Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & trent? vs. Rich Swann, AR Fox & ACH


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

DGenerationMC said:


> Gotta choose between buying all three nights of BOLA or getting all three of Jericho's books.
> 
> Wish I could get both but life sucks when you're broke.


Get BOLA and join a library, dude. Jericho's books, the first 2 anyway, will depreciate rapidly and I would bet by January you'd be able to get all 3 for a knock-off price from some site as a trilogy. BOLA will go down, too, but not by a lot and you risk missing out through spoilers and stuff.

I've just finished ELEVEN. Loved the main event; Candice is awesome, but seriously - How entertaining is Nick Jackson? He's the most entertaining wrestler in PWG for me, possibly in wrestling at the moment (high stakes, I know), but he just entertains me no end. Both Bucks do, but Nick more so, and he was fantastic in the tag title match here.

Can't wait for BOLA. I have it to watch but been in work so much lately I've not had time. CANNOT WAIT though. My pick from last year won it, an out there suggestion too. Good for O'Shea, he deserves it, high hopes for him over these next few years because, Good Lord, has his 2014 been special.


----------



## Even Flow

TRENT? is back :mark:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

DGenerationMC said:


> Anybody seen final Kevin Steen Show with The Bucks?
> 
> Funny as expected by I found the original plans for PWG/Mount Rushmore in 2014 had Drake and Steen not signed with WWE very interesting. They said something about an Eight-Person Guerrilla Warfare Match and some Dragon guy making an in-ring return or something.


That would have been special. 

Mount Rushmore (World champ Cole, Tag champs Young Bucks & Steen) VS A ridiculously over Drake and Candice and 2 of THE PWG guys in Joey and the returning Dragon - That would have been insane. So happy for the guys signed but I wish that could have gone through at some point. Drake was hugely over at this point, still is, and Candice/Cole was special too, with the Dragon return and featuring all the champs, feuds heading in, heel stable, owners and other things would have made it huge for me.

The idea Steen mentioned, for those who don't know, was for Mount Rushmore to form and then at the end of a future show have the top 'faces get one over on them. A few minutes in, with the good guys still on top, the lights go out and when they come back on Super Dragon is in the ring and, expectedly, the crowd would go crazy. However, Dragon would take out the good guys and then take off the mask and be revealed to be Kevin Steen (who the crowd didn't realise had slipped out during the melee.) 

This would proceed to the next show where the same would happen again and Matt Jackson mentions the lights go out, in comes Dragon who is revealed as Steen - Big joke - but then the lights go out again the real Super Dragon is in the ring which would have been awesome, but Steen metions the idea was to have the show after he first uses the "dragon" gimmick the following month or whatever, and the same happens again and the lights go out for him to arrive under the mask, but there would be two Dragons in the ring: One Steen, and one real psycho-driver dropping Super Dragon who would then go on to destroy Mount Rushmore which would have been unreal!

However this obviously didn't happen and Steen says Dragon talked it through and then, flippantly quite funnily, said "Fuck it, I'll just join you guys!" Haha. Russo 2000-Esque!

That would have been very special though.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

(I also posted this in the ROH Discussion Thread)

ROH Talent May Not Be Able to Work PWG Next Year

http://www.pwponderings.com/2014/11/10/roh-talent-may-not-be-able-to-work-pwg-next-year/

fpalm :no:


----------



## Concrete

Actually, personally, I wouldn't be too upset about this. Allows for more local talent which can bring a whole bunch of new matches and will break out some of those guys.


----------



## Flux

I'd sacrifice Adam Cole if it means no more fuckin' ACH, Ciampa and Elgin.


----------



## Creative name

PWG 5 DVDs for 40 dollars sale

I'm thinking of getting:

Mystery Vortex II
Sold our Soul for Rock and Roll
Eleven
All Star Weekend X Night 1
All Star weekend 8 Night 2

I have just about every show from 2011-2013 along with a couple shows from 09 including Guerre Sans Frontières(strongly recommend this show) and a couple shows from 2010.



Flux said:


> I'd sacrifice Adam Cole if it means no more fuckin' ACH, Ciampa and Elgin.


I only like Elgin when he teams with Cage. Ciampa is good for bottom card matches, although I prefer not one on one if possible. ACH is the true definition of a spot guy.


----------



## The promoter

PWG is my favourite promotion!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

It's upsetting to me b/c here in LA, we don't get much wrestling as it is.

If this is true, this means:

- No Styles, Cole, Fish, Roddy, Sydal, *O'Reilly* (but I can live without him :lol)
- If Aries returns after leaving TNA... no Aries
- Will the Young Bucks have to choose?

PWG was boring when it was just locals! (IMO)


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> (I also posted this in the ROH Discussion Thread)
> 
> ROH Talent May Not Be Able to Work PWG Next Year
> 
> http://www.pwponderings.com/2014/11/10/roh-talent-may-not-be-able-to-work-pwg-next-year/
> 
> fpalm :no:


If this happens, I'll feel so sorry for those ROH guys cause most of them, if not all, say PWG is their favorite promotion to work for.


----------



## KingCrash

I know Styles isn't under ROH contract and I don't think Sydal is either, plus I don't know what it'll mean for the guys who have contracts before this new policy takes place. Would freshen things up though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Terrible news if ROH guys can't continue working in PWG. I mean, Elgin & ACH are pretty terrible, but guys like O'Reilly & Fish are fun to watch.


----------



## Creative name

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> It's upsetting to me b/c here in LA, we don't get much wrestling as it is.
> 
> If this is true, this means:
> 
> - No Styles, Cole, Fish, Roddy, Sydal, *O'Reilly* (but I can live without him :lol)
> - If Aries returns after leaving TNA... no Aries
> - Will the Young Bucks have to choose?
> 
> PWG was boring when it was just locals! (IMO)


You can live without O'Reilly? Wow! I've been a huge fan of his since he joined ROH and this year he has been a monster. Best thing going in ROH, imo he was the MVP of BOLA 2014 and he's tearing up NJPW right now with Fish.

Anyway, if ROH is dumb enough to pull this then a lot of talents will def fall towards Gabe in Evolve or just float around. The Young Bucks would choose ROH sadly cause ROH & NJPW pay them way more the PWG ever could. I see PWG using locals to open up shows again but there is still plenty of talent left to replace the ROH guys. 

Uhaa Nation(if wwe doesn't sign him), Drew Gulak, Drew Galloway, Biff Busick, The Juicy Product, Matt Tremont, Chris Dickinson, The Beaver Boys, Andrew Everett(when healthy, Shane Strickland, Prince Mustafa Ali and Chrisitan Rose could fill the voids left. Plus maybe 2015 could see the return of the Super Smash Brothers!


----------



## Gretchen

NastyYaffa said:


> Terrible news if ROH guys can't continue working in PWG. I mean, Elgin & ACH are pretty terrible, but guys like O'Reilly & Fish are fun to watch.


What's wrong with ACH?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Creative name said:


> You can live without O'Reilly?


I feel he's bland as PWG Champ. I love reDRagon (mostly because of Fish). Compared with other talents I named, I can live without him at PWG.

@KingCrash - Styles and Sydal are listed as part of the ROH roster. Not sure about their contract status. Just realized this means no Bad Influence, either


----------



## obby

Does this affect the Young Bucks? Shitty news either way.



Creative name said:


> Plus maybe 2015 could see the return of the Super Smash Brothers!


omg pls


----------



## DGenerationMC

obby said:


> Does this affect the Young Bucks? Shitty news either way.


I don't think so. It seems The Bucks have some type of part-time (sound familiar? :cool2) gig with ROH and even if they were forced to choose between ROH & PWG, I think The Bucks would choose PWG over ROH due to:

1) connection and history they have there in Reseda
2) past rocky relationship with ROH 
3) good money (according to them) made in NJPW.


----------



## Memphis Fan

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't think so. It seems The Bucks have some type of part-time (sound familiar? :cool2) gig with ROH and even if they were forced to choose between ROH & PWG, I think The Bucks would choose PWG over ROH due to:
> 
> 1) connection and history they have there in Reseda
> 2) past rocky relationship with ROH
> 3) good money (according to them) made in NJPW.


 No one is picking PWG over ROH . That would be bad business . The Bucks have stated on the Kevin Steen show that their bookings for NJPW come first . Then the Bucks call ROH and let them know when they are available . Then the Bucks fill in with indy dates. PWG is an indy , ROH is not. ROH is running 46 dates this year , ROH owns over 100 tv stations , has PPV , has a relationship with NJPW and can pay a lot more than PWG . At the end of the day PWG is a couple of guys running out of an American Legion hall , while ROH is part of a multi- billion dollar publicly traded corporation . That just reality .

The Bucks have a good relationship with ROH . These men have families and bills to pay . No one is turning down ROH because they are friends with Super Dragon.

PWG bought this on themselves . They were told not to job out ROH talent , yet did so anyway . Now PWG will have to create their roster with their own money if they want to survive .


----------



## DGenerationMC

Memphis Fan said:


> No one is picking PWG over ROH . That would be bad business . The Bucks have stated on the Kevin Steen show that their bookings for NJPW come first . Then the Bucks call ROH and let them know when they are available . Then the Bucks fill in with indy dates. PWG is an indy , ROH is not. ROH is running 46 dates this year , ROH owns over 100 tv stations , has PPV , has a relationship with NJPW and can pay a lot more than PWG . At the end of the day PWG is a couple of guys running out of an American Legion hall , while ROH is part of a multi- billion dollar publicly traded corporation . That just reality .
> 
> The Bucks have a good relationship with ROH . These men have families and bills to pay . No one is turning down ROH because they are friends with Super Dragon.
> 
> PWG bought this on themselves . They were told not to job out ROH talent , yet did so anyway . Now PWG will have to create their roster with their own money if they want to survive .


My keyword was *if*. 

Thanks for clearing things up though.


----------



## Memphis Fan

DGenerationMC said:


> My keyword was *if*.
> 
> Thanks for clearing things up though.


No if and buts . No one in their right mind. picking PWG over ROH . They would stand to lose thousands of dollars if they went with PWG . Glad to clear things up .

BTW , I don't have anything against PWG .


----------



## DGenerationMC

Memphis Fan said:


> No if and buts . No one in their right mind. picking PWG over ROH . They would stand to lose thousands of dollars if they went with PWG . Glad to clear things up .
> 
> BTW , I don't have anything against PWG .


Holy shit, I didn't know ROH was worth BILLIONS though.

They've come a long way.


----------



## Creative name

As I stated on the previous page, there is plenty of talent that PWG can get to replace the ROH guys. Besides its not like ROH has an eye for talent anymore so I wouldn't worry about ROH grabbing the best free agents.


----------



## sharkboy22

I have mixed reactions on the whole ROH guys not competing in PWG thing. Imo, I only really started liking this promotion once the ROH and other big indy names started coming in on a regular basis. I really don't want to see the likes of Peter Avalon and Ray Rosas main eventing a show. On the other hand though, a lot of matches are recycled to the point where it feels like ROH-lite. Maybe it will give PWG an opportunity to develop the next best damn thing indy wrestling. I'm talking about Trevor Lee of course.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

No Elgin? Awesome news actually.

The Bucks are successfully freelancing and obviously aren't going to sign ROH's shitty contracts.


----------



## RKing85

would definitly be a big hit for PWG, but they would survive and still put on solid shows. But would definitly hurt.

Young Bucks, Busick, Gulak, Uhaa, Ryan, LaRae, Lee, Cage, Hero, Taylor, Gargano.

I'd watch that indy.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

DGenerationMC said:


> Holy shit, I didn't know ROH was worth BILLIONS though.
> 
> They've come a long way.


Just to clarify the poster you were responding to didn't mean that ROH itself is a billion dollar company, he was referring to the fact that ROH is now owned not just by "some guy" or group of guys like a real indy company, they are owned by Sinclair Broadcasting which is a huge media conglomerate that owns a shit load of TV stations and is worth a lot of money. ROH apparently is nicely profitable and I'd safely say they're probably worth a few million but definitely nowhere near a billion, hell WWE is barely even a billion dollar company.


----------



## peep4life

Aren't the Bucks part owners of pwg? I would assume they would stay with pwg in that case. 
What happened between Lee and Elgin? Is it because Lee beat Elgin?


----------



## USAUSA1

Samoa Joe and Aries is available.


----------



## Creative name

USAUSA1 said:


> Samoa Joe and Aries is available.


What indie bookings have they done recently? Wouldn't mind seeing either back in PWG.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure about Joe but I know Aries did something in the UK recently and he's done some stuff for another promotoon in California. I want to say IWF but I'm not exactly sure if that's their correct name. 

The news sucks if it's true but I think PWG would get through it. Looking at the roster they'd only be losing ACH, Cole, Elgin, O'Reilly, Strong and Ciampa. Cole and Strong are the only two on that list I'd consider a big loss. On the bright side it opens a lot of spots for new guys to make a name for themselves.


----------



## Flux

Hopefully Brian Cage signs an ROH contract before all this goers down 8*D


----------



## NastyYaffa

Flux said:


> Hopefully Brian Cage signs an ROH contract before all this goers down 8*D


Yes please :mark:


----------



## Creative name

PWG would also lose the Young Bucks as well.


----------



## Concrete

Theory that WWN becomes a full time China promotion. WHO KNOWS?! Which would possibly remove them from the PWG equation.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Creative name said:


> PWG would also lose the Young Bucks as well.


I seriously doubt it, but if PWG lost The Bucks they'd be finished.

Losing The Bucks is like losing your testicles.


----------



## Dangerous K

MTheBehemoth said:


> No Elgin? Awesome news actually.
> 
> The Bucks are successfully freelancing and obviously aren't going to sign ROH's shitty contracts.


Agreed, doing well in New Japan, not to mention they have had past issues with ROH, so I think they'd stick with PWG personally.


----------



## sXeMope

Have the Young Bucks signed ROH contracts? I thought they were still freelancing.


----------



## seabs

*LOL at the Bucks choosing ROH over PWG even before you factor in that they owe all their success to PWG and are part owners now (listen to Joey's F4W interview).*


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Have the Young Bucks signed ROH contracts? I thought they were still freelancing.


They haven't signed ROH contracts. They just work ROH whenever they can.


----------



## Creative name

Seabs said:


> *LOL at the Bucks choosing ROH over PWG even before you factor in that they owe all their success to PWG and are part owners now (listen to Joey's F4W interview).*


You are 100 percent correct, however I read somewhere that they said on the Kevin Steen show that they would do NJPW & ROH cause they pay them the most. Since when are they part owners btw?


----------



## hgr423

Memphis Fan said:


> PWG bought this on themselves . They were told not to job out ROH talent , yet did so anyway . Now PWG will have to create their roster with their own money if they want to survive .


Michael Elgin losing to Trevor Lee was not a job. 

Trevor Lee is a very respected and talented wrestler. I think Michael Elgin looked good at BOLA. Also wrestling in PWG helped him to improve as a performer which was good for ROH too.


----------



## Goyle

Concrete said:


> Theory that WWN becomes a full time China promotion. WHO KNOWS?! Which would possibly remove them from the PWG equation.


I saw a lot of talk on twitter about that, but where did that info even come from? From my understanding, that rumor was based on the China shows being huge but I haven't been able to find anything regarding that. Besides, even if they went full time in China, do they even run enough shows for that to affect PWG?


----------



## seabs

*I don't know if it's a financial stake but they're definitely heavily involved in the promotion not just inside the ring.

Edit: Found this:



@joeymagnumryan: Just so everybody knows, @mattjackson13 has more pull in PWG than I do. - nick and I are 2 new members of the pwg 6

Click to expand...

*


----------



## sXeMope

I've read that Matt and Nick bought Top Gun Talwar and Disco Machine's shares in PWG. Not sure if it's true or not. Either way I think they definitely have some pull in PWG, whether officially or unofficially. I'd be very surprised if this happened and they chose ROH over PWG.


----------



## Smithy

I wouldn't be surprised if the bucks are apart of the PWG 6


----------



## DPW

I think it would be good for ROH to not allow their talent to fight on so many indy shows. I like the indy promotions and I like almost everything that happens there, but I have a problem with seeing the same guy in a different position at the same period of time, both heel and babyface. 20 years ago, if AJ, for example, would come back to ROH you would see him only in ROH.

On the other hand, for PWG it would be a big loss. One of the reasons I watch PWG is because of the matches between the wrestlers from ROH and DGUSA/EVOLVE.


----------



## Obfuscation

If Bucks stopped working PWG for ROH b/c of ROH wanting to make their talent more brand exclusive _(a solid move)_, then nothing in wrestling would make sense to me anymore.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> There was a story broken by Jason Powell of Pro Wrestling.net that ROH has talked about limiting where wrestlers can work on their off days in 2015 and mentioning PWG. There have been talks at times regarding contracted talent not being allowed to work for other groups, but talent has never been told anything past that they can’t appear on iPPVs or PPVs without permission.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Next event called "Black Cole Sun" :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Next event called "Black Cole Sun" :mark:


 I was hoping for "Shitty Little Boots"


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watching Untitled II :mark:


----------



## BornBad

Damn Adam Cole BAYBAY is on the roll for the end of year


----------



## Last Chancery

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Next event called "Black Cole Sun" :mark:


Flying in from Chicago for this show. First and probably last-ever PWG experience. Gonna be a blast and a half.

Also, does anybody think with Cole's ROH contract coming to an end soon, and this show title, that he might be NXT-bound?


----------



## obby

BornBad said:


> Damn Adam Cole BAYBAY is on the roll for the end of year


Almost as bad as a TNA poster.


----------



## Last Chancery

Which is why it's a fan-made poster and not the official thing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Last Chancery said:


> Also, does anybody think with Cole's ROH contract coming to an end soon, and this show title, that he might be *NXT-bound?*


He "might" be NXT-bound? That pretty motherfucker is gonna go through NXT and then main event Wrestlemania one day, might even be the future Face of the WWE.










BA-BAY!!!!


----------



## Last Chancery

I can see Cole getting the Sin Cara treatment and hitting Raw before anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

"Sin Cara treatment"

That's pretty much the statement which proves why everyone that is signed goes through developmental. No matter of their talent/experience.

------------

Poster is dreadful. But it's fan made; not shocking.


----------



## obby

Only reason Sin Cara was rushed to the main roster was because they made a big deal of signing Mistico and they didn't know any better.

Everyone is gonna go through NXT to learn the style now. I don't doubt that Cara himself would've have flopped had he done so.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sure they knew. They were just morons + Mistico's ego, so he was rushed & it proved to be the ultimate awful decision. But I'm glad it turned out that way. b/c he's terrible. Good riddance.

Something about Chris Sabin b/c he's in PWG again & on topic. Idc. I should look up who Nation is working vs. Oh wait. I think it is some kind of shitty four way.


----------



## obby

CODY, will we ever see Alex Shelley in PWG? Pls.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dunno. You'd have to factor in his New Japan schedule. I'm fine w/him never showing up anymore, but I'm on the outs w/the product.


----------



## malek

I'm very happy with whatever PWG decide to do as long as they book Shelley for BOLA 15.


----------



## XxTalonxX

I haven't watched any matches yet. What are some of the best matches that I should watch?


----------



## NastyYaffa

XxTalonxX said:


> I haven't watched any matches yet. What are some of the best matches that I should watch?


Steen vs. Generico from Steen Wolf is a must see. Best match in PWG history.
Also check out Bryan vs. Hero from Guerre Sans Frontieres. That one is a classic too.
And you should really watch The Young Bucks & Adam Cole vs. Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre, Jr. from this year's BOLA. Awesome match.


----------



## Super Sonic

Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels @ Beyond the Thunderdome is a forgotten gem. Probably the match that got Richards booked in ROH.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Title change last night


----------



## seabs

> PWG "Black Cole Sun" Results
> December 12, 2014
> Reseda, Calif.
> Report by Matt Massingham, PWTorch correspondent
> 
> The show started about 35 minutes after the advertised belltime, which is pretty good for PWG!
> 
> (1) A.C.H. & Rich Swann & A.R. Fox beat Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano & Bobby Fish in a six-man tag match. Fox hit Lo Mei Pain for the win. Fish replaced Trent Baretta. Fish was scheduled to face Roderick Strong on the show, but PWG told the audience that Strong's flight was delayed due to weather and he would not be at the show.
> 
> (2) Adam Cole beat Cedric Alexander with the Florida Key. Afterward, Cole announced that he is injured and will require surgery. Cole thanked the fans and vowed to return soon to prove that he is the "best in the world."
> 
> (3) Trevor Lee beat Chris Hero via small package. It looked like they botched the finish and had to improvise at the end.
> 
> (4) PWG tag champions World's Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae) beat Christopher Daniels & Kazarian. World's Cutest won when Candice blocked an attempted Angel's Wings allowing Joey to superkick Daniels for the win.
> 
> (5) Brian Cage beat Biff Busick, Uhaa Nation, and Tommaso Ciampa in a four-way match with a discus lariat.
> 
> (6) Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal beat the Young Bucks with a modified Skull & Crossbones. Sydal hit a Shooting Star Press instead of a splash like Sabin's old tag partner, Alex Shelley.
> 
> (7) PWG champion Kyle O'Reilly beat BOLA winner Ricochet via submission to retain the PWG Title. O'Reilly won via cross arm-breaker. Then, his post-match victory speech was interrupted by ... Roderick Strong. This led to an impromptu Guerrilla Warfare match.
> 
> (8) Roderick Strong beat PWG champion Kyle O'Reilly in a Guerrilla Warfare match to capture the PWG Title. Strong hit End of Heartache into a set of chairs into the Strong Hold for the win. Afterward, Strong told the crowd to eff themselves and then he left.


*"impromptu Guerrilla Warfare match." :deandre*


----------



## Platt

Title change kinda had to happen since O'Reilly is one of those under the new ROH contracts and given Ricochet is under contract with Lucha Underground he wouldn't of made much sense.


----------



## TJQ

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *"impromptu Guerrilla Warfare match." :deandre*





Spoiler



:shaq Wee bit salty over that. I kinda understand why he didn't, but I still had hopes that Ricochet would win.


----------



## Creative name

John Morrison was sitting front row. Maybe he'll debut in 2015?


----------



## BornBad

Creative name said:


> John Morrison was sitting front row. Maybe he'll debut in 2015?


Lucha Underground not catching on as hoped so maybe... i would love to see him in PWG 

On other news it suck for Cole 
- Adam Cole announced at last night’s PWG event, Black Cole Sun, that he injured his shoulder in his recent match with Jay Briscoe. Cole informed the fans that he will be needing surgery on his injured shoulder.

Cole revealed that he will have to miss the next ROH PPV set for March 1 and some scheduled dates with NJPW. Cole also posted a tweet on the subject


----------



## USAUSA1

Creative name said:


> John Morrison was sitting front row. Maybe he'll debut in 2015?


Lucha Underground and PWG relationship going to be a great one in 2015.


----------



## obby

Getting Wrestlemania 9 vibes for that title change :lmao

Why not just give it to Ricochet?


----------



## DGenerationMC

No more Bobby Fish?


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Title change last night


YES FUCK YES no more of this horrible mediocre title run. wait that must mean no more Kyle which must mean no more fish in PWG :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: THANK CHRIST they can stay ROH, and PWG is great once again.


----------



## YoungKnockOutKid6

What do you guys think of Roddy as champ? I had a couple friends at the show, they said it was crazy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

YoungKnockOutKid6 said:


> What do you guys think of Roddy as champ? I had a couple friends at the show, they said it was crazy.


I think it could be great. Roddy is awesome.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

YoungKnockOutKid6 said:


> What do you guys think of Roddy as champ? I had a couple friends at the show, they said it was crazy.


I personally don't care about Roddy in 2014,he has faced prety much everyone there is to face in the indies,which pretty much tells his title reign is going to be stale as fuck,i guess it's still going to be better than his Roh title reign so that's something .


----------



## KingCrash

Original Christmas Name said:


> Getting Wrestlemania 9 vibes for that title change :lmao
> 
> Why not just give it to Ricochet?


Don't know if he can defend it that much with the LU/DG schedule. 

And since Roddy's been an absolute dickhead since BOLA it's pretty good he won it that way.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

YoungKnockOutKid6 said:


> What do you guys think of Roddy as champ? I had a couple friends at the show, they said it was crazy.


I was overjoyed!! My friend and I did the New Day dance :lol :dance2
AR Fox & Trevor Lee were checking me/my butt out before the show :lol 
I'm kinda old for Trevor, but still would :yum:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe now Roddy can get an upgrade from his shitty little boots.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I was overjoyed!! My friend and I did the New Day dance :lol :dance2


:dance


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

donne said:


> YES FUCK YES no more of this horrible mediocre title run. wait that must mean no more Kyle which must mean no more fish in PWG :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: THANK CHRIST they can stay ROH, and PWG is great once again.


Fish is legit! He should stay :sad: Vanilla Kyle can go :lol


----------



## Creative name

Original Christmas Name said:


> Getting Wrestlemania 9 vibes for that title change :lmao
> 
> Why not just give it to Ricochet?


Maybe he has contractual issues now?


----------



## BornBad

Horsewoman were on ringside again 



Spoiler: .


----------



## Creative name

Sick!!!

How would everyone feel about PWG bringing back the Human Tornado since he's been wrestling again?


----------



## Concrete

Where has he been wrestling?


----------



## RKing85

Tornado has been wrestling in misc indies in the California area.


----------



## Creative name

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=2&nr=1386&page=20

Human Tornado


----------



## obby

I want the Super Smash Bros back more than anything.


----------



## Creative name

I agree! SSB were amazing in PWG, especially that three way ladder match at vs the Bucks and Future Shock


----------



## santo

Creative name said:


> Sick!!!
> 
> How would everyone feel about PWG bringing back the Human Tornado since he's been wrestling again?


He has HIV apparently. He shouldn't be wrestling.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

santo said:


> He has HIV apparently. He shouldn't be wrestling.


I agree 100%. Fun guy to watch but with HIV he shouldn't be in anything contact related.


----------



## USAUSA1

How do you guys know that?


----------



## TJQ

Original Christmas Name said:


> I want the Super Smash Bros back more than anything.


Godddddddddd yes. Watched DDT4 2012 and Threemendous III in the last week, and good fucking lord were they entertaining. 



Creative name said:


> I agree! SSB were amazing in PWG, *especially that three way ladder match at vs the Bucks and Future Shock*


That match was a masterpiece kada


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


>


Lee/Hero + The Bucks match look like a lot of fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow, Roddy must've finished the match with only one shitty little boot!


----------



## Even Flow

Cole :mark:

Hero still needs to lose some lbs

And I wish Candice would make her mind up about what color she wants her hair


----------



## Last Chancery

rip cole's shoulder


----------



## msb123

I think O'Reilly and Strong have had great in-ring chemistry with this PWG feud.


----------



## Flux

Can't wait to see how much I hate that four way.

Bucks match on paper has the ptoential to be fuckign fantastic, and Lee/Hero looks like it could be good. Looks like one of the stronger non-BOLA PWG shows in recent memory ie. the past two years.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Platt said:


>


Damn, Candice. That hair color is.. Ugh.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PAUL INCE PIES said:


> Can't wait to see how much I hate that four way.


That's the match I was least looking forward to, but it wasn't too bad. It was also relatively short.

And, *NO LOLgin* :dance2


----------



## Creative name

I think the next show might be DDT4. If so, what 8 teams do you want to see?

1) Inner City Machine Gunz
2) African American Wolves
3) Young Bucks
4) World's Cutest Tag Team
5) Beaver Boys
6) Team Tremendous 
7) Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal
8) Best Friends? (if Trent isn't back by then replace him with Gargano)


----------



## Flux

Candice and Joey
Best Friends
The Young Bucks
Biff and Gulak
Sabin and Sydal
Gargano and Trevor
ICMG
Hero and Roddy as the dickhead vet team


----------



## TJQ

Inner City Machine Guns
World's Cutest Tag Team
The Young Bucks
Best Friends
Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal
Brian Cage & Uhaa Nation
African American Wolves
Super Smash Brothers? Pretty please.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> That's the match I was least looking forward to, but it wasn't too bad. It was also relatively short.
> 
> And, *NO LOLgin* :dance2


did Brian Cage botch and almost break his neck again?


----------



## Lazyking

botch is a harsh word for what happened. He slipped on the rope during a lionsault


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Maybe your right he just seems like he needs to chill with that stuff. He's not as small as he use to be and seems to have been injured a lot recently. I'm a huge Cage fan when he plays to his strength trying to out do Uhaa is just a bad idea. 

Also I know it's been said but I'm kind of pumped most of the ROH guys are leaving to make way for new talent


----------



## RKing85

has there been any rumors about PWG doing a show on Wrestlemania weekend? In Reseda of course.


----------



## Creative name

On the PWG forum every year they do end of the year awards for what they like most and least. I figured I would bring those categories over here.

Wrestler of the Year: Ricochet

Match of the Year: Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zach Sabre Jr. - BOLA Night One

Show of the Year: Battle of Los Angeles 2014: The entire weekend

Tag team of the year: Young Bucks 

Newcomer of the year: Trevor Lee

Biggest improvement: Candice Lerae

Breakout star: Kyle O'Reilly (as good as he was he got so much better this year)

Favorite moment: The slow motion sequence during the tag man tag at BOLA N3

Least favorite show of the year: DDT4

Most disappointing match: AJ Styles vs Brian Meyers

Which wrestler was the biggest letdown: AJ Styles(not because of how he performed just the booking)

Least impressive newcomer: Adam Thornstowe

For 2015:

Next breakout star: Biff Busick or Uhaa Nation(if WWE doesn't sign him)

Who you most want to see debut (non SoCal wrestlers): The Beaver Boys for tag teams and Drew Galloway for singles

What local wrestler do you most want to see debut? Timothy Thatcher

Who do you want to see return? For tag teams Super Smash Bros and its not even close! For singles it's Zack Sabre Jr. 

Who do you most want to see go away? Tie between Tommaso Ciampa and ACH

Match you most want to see (among those involved with PWG)? Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett. Youtube their matches from CWF Mid Atlantic especially their iron man match. 

Match you most want to see (among those not necessarily on the current roster)? The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Bros vs Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product in a Fatal 4 way Ladder match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Am I the only one who doesn't like SSB?


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

DGenerationMC said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like SSB?


Nope,i am not a fan either,as Jim Cornette said it,they are fine for a couple of appearences but the stupid gimmick will only let them go so far .


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wrestler of the Year: Adam Cole

Match of the Year: Kenny Omega vs. ACH (BOLA)

Show of the Year: Battle of Los Angeles 2014: The entire weekend

Tag team of the year: The Young Bucks

Newcomer of the year: Zack Sabre, Jr. 

Biggest improvement: Candice LeRae

Breakout star: Zack Sabre, Jr.

Favorite moment: Zack Sabre, Jr. making Adam Cole his bitch @ BOLA Night 1

Least favorite show of the year: Sold our Soul for Rock N' Roll

Most disappointing match: AJ Styles vs. Brian Myers

Which wrestler was the biggest letdown: Brian Myers

Least impressive newcomer: Brian Myers.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Danny Havoc for PWG please!


----------



## Creative name

I'd rather Tremont then Havoc


----------



## peep4life

Next show is February 27th. Strong vs Trevor Lee for title is only match announced so far


----------



## BKKsoulcity

So I'm confused, is it all ROH talent being banned from PWG due to their contracts or just the talent they give a shit about since Roddy is still there?


----------



## Platt

It's only those that have signed exclusive contracts (Cole, O'Reilly, Fish, Briscoes & Elgin I think) those still under the old contracts are fine. I don't think Strong is actually under contract at all since he's doing Evolve as well.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Platt said:


> It's only those that have signed exclusive contracts (*Cole*, O'Reilly,* Fish*, Briscoes & Elgin I think) those still under the old contracts are fine. I don't think Strong is actually under contract at all since he's doing Evolve as well.


----------



## malek

Other matches for February 27'th.

The Young Bucks vs Brian Cage & Uhaa Nation

Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero

"Speedball" Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick


----------



## mobyomen

malek said:


> Other matches for February 27'th.
> 
> The Young Bucks vs Brian Cage & Uhaa Nation
> 
> Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
> 
> "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick



Dat tag team match kada:trips5


----------



## sXeMope

Big opportunity for Mike Bailey here. Super pumped for him to get it. He's quickly become one of my favorite guys to watch. He's worked Busick a few times before and if you haven't seen those matches before, or Bailey in general I think you're in for a treat. IMO he could very well be the next Steen/Generico, in terms of a Canadian guy who seemingly comes out of nowhere and kills it all around the world.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Looks like a meh show so far. Roddy vs. Lee could be great, tho.

















:lol


----------



## Corey

Is Chris Hero still fat?


----------



## Cliffy

He was huge in NOAH a couple of months ago so probably.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I don't care if Hero is "fat" - he has still been killing it in his matches as far as I am concerned. And I can't wait to see another battle between he and Gulak. I was a big fan of their CZW encounter some time back.


----------



## sharkboy22

Trevor Lee has risen through the ranks of indy wrestling faster than anyone else within the past year. Challenging for the title already.

Bucks vs Cage/Nation sounds like a funny holy shit type match..

Also, I hope Cole is still allowed to be on PWG shows 

EDIT: And holy shit, Mike Bailey is on this card? Another guy who just blew up over the last year. Out of nowhere. If you haven't already, check out his match with Busick in CZW. Iirc, it was New Heights. 

Seems like PWG is being forced to book talent from elsewhere due to the recent ROH crap. It's both a good and a bad thing. Oh well, it was about time anyway. Maybe this will breathe some new life into PWG. 

But are they having DDT this year?


----------



## Lazyking

I would guess DDT is the next show after Feb. 27


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I don't watch PWG really, I've only seen highlights on YouTube. I might buy a DVD or two at some point (recommendations?). However I know who the big names are etc and I've seen some of them wrestle over here. What's people's opinions of Candice LeRae? I know she's a big part of the company and one of their top talents (from what I've read and seen anyway) She wrestles the guys all the time and has proven she's just as good as then and she's tough as nails so I was wondering if any of the fans on here could ever see her becoming PWG Champion at some point in the future?


----------



## DGenerationMC

SuperSaucySausages said:


> What's people's opinions of Candice LeRae? I know she's a big part of the company and one of their top talents (from what I've read and seen anyway) She wrestles the guys all the time and has proven she's just as good as then and she's tough as nails so I was wondering if any of the fans on here could ever see her becoming PWG Champion at some point in the future?





Spoiler: .















_nuff said_

Don't think she'll ever be PWG Champ but at least she got a shot against Cole about a year ago.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

DGenerationMC said:


> _nuff said_
> 
> Don't think she'll ever be PWG Champ but at least she got a shot against Cole about a year ago.


Is it wrong that I think that picture is sexy as fuck?


----------



## DGenerationMC

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Is it wrong that I think that picture is sexy as fuck?


fpalm

Maybe......maybe......


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

DGenerationMC said:


> fpalm
> 
> Maybe......maybe......


Maybe not sexy but I kinda just respect her, a lot for going that far I guess.


----------



## Snapdragon

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I don't watch PWG really, I've only seen highlights on YouTube. I might buy a DVD or two at some point (recommendations?). However I know who the big names are etc and I've seen some of them wrestle over here. What's people's opinions of Candice LeRae? I know she's a big part of the company and one of their top talents (from what I've read and seen anyway) She wrestles the guys all the time and has proven she's just as good as then and she's tough as nails so I was wondering if any of the fans on here could ever see her becoming PWG Champion at some point in the future?


Ok at best, has her moments but also has a lot of stuff that could be worked on. Her awful match vs Gail Kim on TNA kind of exposed her a bit at least in my eyes.


----------



## Lazyking

I don't even care about Candice's skills, she's just too adorble not to love. lol. I'd make her the PWG champ at least once why not? PWG isn't a promotion that takes themselves seriously and it would be a great moment.


nice additions for the Feb 27 show.

Monster Mafia and Beaver Boys debut.


----------



## Corey

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander has been added to the 2/27 show. Also, Black Cole Sun starts shipping tomorrow.


----------



## sharkboy22

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I don't watch PWG really, I've only seen highlights on YouTube. I might buy a DVD or two at some point (recommendations?). However I know who the big names are etc and I've seen some of them wrestle over here. What's people's opinions of Candice LeRae? I know she's a big part of the company and one of their top talents (from what I've read and seen anyway) She wrestles the guys all the time and has proven she's just as good as then and she's tough as nails so I was wondering if any of the fans on here could ever see her becoming PWG Champion at some point in the future?


There's way too many awesome PWG shows to list. If you want a decent start, go to Highspots and pick up the 4 for $20 special. Just pick any four, chances are you won't be disappointed. They're pretty old shows but it's a good start if you're on a budget.

As far as recent shows go, the recent BOLA is a great place to start. Really summarizes modern-day PWG's atmosphere. 



Lazyking said:


> I don't even care about Candice's skills, she's just too adorble not to love. lol. I'd make her the PWG champ at least once why not? PWG isn't a promotion that takes themselves seriously and it would be a great moment.
> 
> 
> nice additions for the Feb 27 show.
> 
> Monster Mafia and Beaver Boys debut.


Actually, Candice Le Rae as champ would be pretty sweet as long as it's booked well. Can't see her reign lasting more than a month or two tbh. Then again, a 6 month Candice Le Rae sounds epic. 

Also, fuck yeah Beaver Boys :mark: 

2015 looks like a new beginning for PWG. I said before that the ROH situation won't be such a bad thing. PWG felt like mini-ROH for a while. About time they get back to their roots of giving the not so mega indy stars a place to shine.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

sharkboy22 said:


> There's way too many awesome PWG shows to list. If you want a decent start, go to Highspots and pick up the 4 for $20 special. Just pick any four, chances are you won't be disappointed. They're pretty old shows but it's a good start if you're on a budget.
> 
> As far as recent shows go, the recent BOLA is a great place to start. Really summarizes modern-day PWG's atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Candice Le Rae as champ would be pretty sweet as long as it's booked well. Can't see her reign lasting more than a month or two tbh. Then again, a 6 month Candice Le Rae sounds epic.
> 
> Also, fuck yeah Beaver Boys :mark:
> 
> 2015 looks like a new beginning for PWG. I said before that the ROH situation won't be such a bad thing. PWG felt like mini-ROH for a while. About time they get back to their roots of giving the not so mega indy stars a place to shine.


Have you got a link to that deal? I can't find it. Cheers.


----------



## sharkboy22

I can't provide a link now as I'm away from my laptop and using the shitty mobile version but its in the clearance section under clearance deals.


----------



## Concrete

Here's what I could find for deals:

3 for $20 Deal 

This is the multi-event packs for $35

So it isn't 4 for $20 right now but the packs for $35 are a steal. Comes in one bigger DVD case with 8-10 shows in each. Some are better than others obviously but on the whole it is hard to get a bad case. Though this won't really help you with the modern product, neither would have the 3 for $20 tbh. So if you are looking for PWG in general it would work. If you wanna see what the fuss is with the workers of right now and NOT with Danielson, Generico, Joe, and Hero.


----------



## sharkboy22

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Have you got a link to that deal? I can't find it. Cheers.


http://www.highspots.com/c-misc/CL-20195.html

Pick 4 for $19.99

The anthology sets is also another great deal. You get 8-10 shows for just $35. Those shows are, by now, $10. So you're basically looking at a savings of anywhere between $45-$65.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Michael Elgin, Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly are all gone from the PWG roster page.


----------



## NastyYaffa

racoonie said:


> Michael Elgin, Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly are all gone from the PWG roster page.


Elgin is gone :mark:

But Cole....




Thank you for making PWG a better place


----------



## sharkboy22

racoonie said:


> Michael Elgin, Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly are all gone from the PWG roster page.


Not a big fan of Elgin, not much of a miss for me. 

Cole on the other hand is a big hit for me 

And Kyle's work really started to grow on me last year


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddammit no, not Cole!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22

Cole must make a shit ton of money in ROH. I can't fathom why any wrestler would chose to work in ROH and be so restricted. Especially in 2015. 

How is Roddy allowed to work PWG and Evolve though?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The thing about PWG being "mini-ROH" is that the ROH guys got to expand on themselves as wrestlers. I do think it's a pretty decent hit but with new talent always coming into the business they'll be alright.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

racoonie said:


> *Michael Elgin*, Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly are all gone from the PWG roster page.


:dance


----------



## Memphis Fan

sharkboy22 said:


> Cole must make a shit ton of money in ROH. I can't fathom why any wrestler would chose to work in ROH and be so restricted. Especially in 2015.
> 
> How is Roddy allowed to work PWG and Evolve though?


 Roderick Strong works for ROH without a contract. Strong can work anywhere he wants. The downside is that Strong is not on salary like Cole, Elgin , O' Reilly , Fish , Briscoes , Jay Lethal , etc.

The guys choose to be restricted by ROH because they get paid a regular income , it is a full time job. Remember Sinclair is a multi billion dollar business, they can pay well.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

No Candice, Joey, Sabin, or Gargano @ the next show.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Found this badass video :mark:



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *No Candice*, Joey, Sabin, or Gargano @ the next show.



The next show is really low on "starpower". Still hoping for a good show, tho.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

So far, Strong/Lee is the only match I care about. That's not enough for me to fight LA traffic on a Friday night! I'll be skipping this show.


----------



## sXeMope

NastyYaffa said:


> Found this badass video :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next show is really low on "starpower". Still hoping for a good show, tho.


Lacking on star power maybe, but definitely not lacking on talent. This is gonna be one of those shows that people don't care for until they see the preview video IMO.


----------



## TJQ

Ricochet vs Sydal :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Ricochet vs Sydal :mark:


Damn :mark: The show sounds much better now.


----------



## Corey

So unless they make some more changes, the final card looks to be:

*PWG World Championship
*Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet

The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)

Biff Busick vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander

Tickets on sale Jan. 29th​


----------



## Obfuscation

Beaver Boys get signed and Roderick Strong is now PWG World Champion? Going away for a while was good b/c I actually care about those two things.

No Elgin is a super huge move too. Hopefully Fox joined him. Plz let Ciampa go next too. No Cole. Kills me. He, along w/the Bucks, were generally the only consistent people I could watch per show. Not to mention how big of a loss he feels considering he was the definitive heel these past few years.

Trevor Lee can piss off back to his Southern Indies already. I say this despite most from the others probably not being anything I'd enjoy atm, but I like to hope it will be w/stuff like Sydal vs Ricochet signed.

Where is Justin Gabriel @obby?


----------



## Lyriqz

TJQ said:


> Ricochet vs Sydal :mark:


Sucks about Nation, but Ricochet/Sydal is a sweet, sweet match up.


----------



## obby

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Where is Justin Gabriel @obby?


3 month no compete clause

He'll be wrestling ACH in an iron man match soon enough.


----------



## Obfuscation

obby said:


> 3 month no compete clause
> 
> He'll be wrestling ACH in an iron man match soon enough.


You could tell I was out of it last night. The clear as day punchline flew right over my head. 8*D


----------



## Memphis Fan

obby said:


> 3 month no compete clause
> 
> He'll be wrestling ACH in an iron man match soon enough.


The 90 day no compete only applies to larger wrestling promotions with TV and / or PPV. Which means TNA , ROH , Lucha Underground and NJPW are out for 90 days. Justin is already booked in PWS . PWG can book him right now .

An recent example is when Matt Sydal started with PWG and Evolve as soon a s he got release, he had to wait 90 days to return to ROH .


----------



## TJQ

I'd just like to say that Black Cole Sun has one of the best looking covers ever.


----------



## RKing85

Would like PWG to be more on the ball when it comes to their website this year.


----------



## Zito

I hope Freight Train will be at PWG one day.


----------



## turk3102

I miss Super Dragon. That's all.


----------



## Memphis Fan

PWG is a part time gig for the owners. They all have other jobs, no one can make a living off a small indy like PWG . I am sure the owners  do they best to keep up with the website , given the time constraints.


----------



## sXeMope

Memphis Fan said:


> PWG is a part time gig for the owners. They all have other jobs, no one can make a living off a small indy like PWG . I am sure the owners do they best to keep up with the website , given the time constraints.


Nobody can make real money off of any indy IMO. I'm sure PWG brings in some degree of money to the owners but nowhere enough to live off of (amd I would assume that any money brought in by the company would then go back into the company to pay for equipment, flights, rentals etc). But with that being said, I remember reading that the owners are well off outside of wrestling. 

I've never had a problem with their website honestly. It's alwaya been kept fairly up to date. Roster page sometimes falls behind but other than that they're good. Matches can be found on their Twitter. That's about all they use it for so you don't have to scroll through tons of promotional tweets and re-tweets etc).


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ACH vs AR Fox added.

And


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

sXeMope said:


> Nobody can make real money off of any indy IMO. I'm sure PWG brings in some degree of money to the owners but nowhere enough to live off of (amd I would assume that any money brought in by the company would then go back into the company to pay for equipment, flights, rentals etc). But with that being said, I remember reading that the owners are well off outside of wrestling.
> 
> I've never had a problem with their website honestly. It's alwaya been kept fairly up to date. Roster page sometimes falls behind but other than that they're good. Matches can be found on their Twitter. That's about all they use it for so you don't have to scroll through tons of promotional tweets and re-tweets etc).


PWG's biggest issue is their venue space in the Reseda. I'm sure they make something since they keep churning out shows even if it's just for fun.


----------



## NastyYaffa

ACH vs. Fox = Mehhhhh


----------



## Obfuscation

And just like that I'm reminded why I severely stopped caring about this promotion. :lmao


----------



## Flux

Chuck Taylor on commentary for that match otherwise I don't care.

Whio am I kidding, I don't care anyway. Why isn't ACH one of the ROH contracted guys :side: Why is AR Fox relevant. Life.


----------



## TJQ

It always seems like I'm the only person that likes AR Fox unk3

Can't say I'm overly excited about the match with ACH, but still.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> ACH vs AR Fox added.


Sucks. Even if they turn this into a PWG-fuckery/comedy match.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

TJQ said:


> It always seems like I'm the only person that likes AR Fox unk3
> 
> Can't say I'm overly excited about the match with ACH, but still.


I like AR Fox. I don't get the hate either.


----------



## sharkboy22

I also like AR Fox. It's ACH that sucks.

Meh, opinions.

I like this upcoming card tbh. Lee/Strong should be a good star making performance for Lee. Busick/Speedball should be fucking awesome. They had a match in CZW that was fucking insane! The PWG crowd will welcome back Bailey with open arms.Best Friends/Beaver Boys should be fun. 

The only problems I see with this card is ACH and AR Fox going into overkill mode as the first match. Also, knowing PWG, this match may go 20 minutes and it's just going to be a bad way to start the show. Hopefully, Ricochet/Sydall is the smarter worked version of what Fox and ACH will be going for.

Also, I know Page and Alexander are really getting out there now, but I'm just not that big of fans. They had a steel cage match with the Bucks that was pretty, I don't know, sub par imo. Maybe under normal contest rules they can pull something better off.

Oh and Hero/Gulak could go either way. It could be really good or really bad. It all depends on which Chris Hero we get that night.

The ROH guys leaving is definitely what PWG needs. They're so many great talents out there who need more exposure and PWG is the place for it. Now, how long again till Andrew Everett's 100%?


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans, I stole your card post and didn't quote you. DEAL WITH IT!

*PWG World Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee*
Interesting first defense for Strong and won there is an actual chance he loses! Will he? Probably not but there's that sliver of a chance that'll make those nearfalls a little more interesting. This seems to be the start of a different PWG and it is a telling first main event.

*Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet*
Less exciting since EVOLVE has booked it before. "But it is PWG so it'll be even more nutty!" Well, we can agree but maybe not in a good way. It'll be fun.

*The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)*
Little interest in this match right now. The more I watch Monster Mafia, the more I don't like Ethan Page. Just does nothing for me. Which leaves me with 3/4 guys I like. Last Monster Mafia that had that ratio turned out pretty bad so I'm not sure about this. They've worked with each other in another Cali promotion so they will at least have some chemistry going in. 

*Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak*
Okay, this is something I DEFINITELY wouldn't see being on a PWG show. Truly don't know what to expect given the environment. These are two dudes I want to have 30 minute match in EVOLVE, not sure how it plays out in PWG. Clearly two skilled matworkers so HOPEFULLY the environment doesn't become a hinderance. 

*Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)*
So...yeah, Beaver Boys are alright. Would they be in my Top 10 guys I wanted to be brought into PWG? Hell no. But this match has a group of inoffensive guys at worst and probably won't be a pairing that gets oodles of time which will be for the best. Expecting a fun tag match which is alright with this guy. 

*Biff Busick vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey*
Not an original match-up one bit. That being said, I've seen one of their previous matches and it was rad so I expect more radness in this one. Mike Bailey TOTALLY deserves to be in PWG and the best guy of the bunch that'll be debuting on this show. Will be GOOD! 

*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander*
Zero interest despite really liking Alexander. GAH

*ACH vs AR Fox*
These two had that Iron Man match at AIW's Straight Outta Compton that was great and a match at TFT for Beyond Wrestling that got a TON of eyes on both wrestlers. Actually would be looking forward to this except for the fact it probably won't have a distinct feel on this show. 

*OVERALL:* Lotta debuts. Not a lot of debuts I'm interested in. Half the card has potential to me. My interest is pretty much based on how Hero vs Gulak is worked. Still, with all the debuts I'm more interested to see how PWG shows are laid out going forward.


----------



## Corey

So I've seen one match from Trevor Lee and zero matches from Monster Mafia, Beaver Boys, and Mike Bailey. I actually think I've only seen Gulak wrestle like twice (but I like him). So yeah, this show is basically a giant bag of surprises for me. 

I hope Strong has a long run as champ because he's always been a mainstay favorite of mine and I'd love to see him string together a few defenses against Sydal, Ricochet, Hero, etc.


----------



## NastyYaffa

El Generico is a BIG BOY!


----------



## Flux

I want El Generico back


----------



## obby

ACH vs AR Fox should be a banned phrase.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

obby said:


> ACH vs AR Fox should be a banned phrase.


but, it's Black History Month! :lol

And some PWG news:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't wait for ZSJ's return. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Can't wait for ZSJ's return. :mark:


me too. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TJQ said:


> It always seems like I'm the only person that likes AR Fox unk3
> 
> Can't say I'm overly excited about the match with ACH, but still.


I really like him. The dislike of him is foreign to me. But to each his own.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Everett and Zack :dance


----------



## MTheBehemoth

I want Zack vs Joe.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Big Dave's in the house.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Exotic Express said:


> Big Dave's in the house.


He probably had his little legal pad out the whole show, giving stars.

Of course Meltzer gave the Bucks match 5 stars as soon as he got to the building. Don't be surprised if the Bucks get 7 stars for taking a pic with Big Dave for free.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Exotic Express said:


> Big Dave's in the house.


Spoilers from the show


Spoiler: Bucks & Meltzer



Young Bucks def. Monster Mafia via Meltzer Driver on Page after Nick blew a kiss to Meltzer who was at the show


:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoilers from the show
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bucks & Meltzer
> 
> 
> 
> Young Bucks def. Monster Mafia via Meltzer Driver on Page after Nick blew a kiss to Meltzer who was at the show
> 
> 
> :lol


Amazing! :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spoiler: PWG World Title



Roddy retains! Roddy vs ZSJ at next show :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Sydal/Ricochet was great, apparently.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Meltzer put over PWG and said it's on par or better with the best ROH shows. Wants to attend more friday shows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MTheBehemoth said:


> Meltzer put over PWG and said it's on par or better with the best ROH shows. Wants to attend more friday shows.


He's gonna start managing the Bucks :lmao


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ Maybe for 1 night. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Full line up for next card


Spoiler



PWG Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Zack Saber Jr.
PWG Tag Champions Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys non title match
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
Sydal & Sabin vs. Monster Mafia
A.C.H vs Tommaso Ciampa
Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett
Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick
Trevor Lee vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey


----------



## CB Wanalaya

Pappa Bacon said:


> Full line up for next card
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PWG Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Zack Saber Jr.
> PWG Tag Champions Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys non title match
> Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
> Sydal & Sabin vs. Monster Mafia
> A.C.H vs Tommaso Ciampa
> Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett
> Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick
> Trevor Lee vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey


Next card looks great. The Ricochet match should be highlight city. And that Main Event, NICE


----------



## NastyYaffa

DAT MAIN EVENT :banderas


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Tickets on sale this Thursday!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Enjoy Tommy End, 

he is brilliant.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ What he said.

Awesome card overall.


----------



## Dangerous K

Tommy End agreed with, American fans are in for a treat with him.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## mk92071

Hey guys, I'm gonna try to get tickets to the April show for me and my friend (it falls on his birthday so we're making a little trip out of it). I was wondering how buying them online goes. Do the post a link on their twitter or website or what? Can I use a debit card?


----------



## Corey

mk92071 said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna try to get tickets to the April show for me and my friend (it falls on his birthday so we're making a little trip out of it). I was wondering how buying them online goes. Do the post a link on their twitter or website or what? Can I use a debit card?


http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/tickets/index.html

Tickets go on sale tomorrow night. When they do, just go to that link and click which ones you wanna buy. They probably use Paypal or something.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

April 3rd show is titled "Don't Sweat the Technique".

Just got my tix! :mark:


----------



## mk92071

I just got my tickets too! I'm so excited for Sabre/Strong


----------



## EliranGooner

Anyone here have a ticket for sale for the coming PWG event? 
I tried to buy it but I was too late. Right now I'm planning to buy GA ticket at the door but a proper ticket in advance would be better. Would pay over face value if needed.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

EliranGooner said:


> Anyone here have a ticket for sale for the coming PWG event?
> I tried to buy it but I was too late. Right now I'm planning to buy GA ticket at the door but a proper ticket in advance would be better. Would pay over face value if needed.


PWG doesn't mail out tickets in advance. You pre-order on Paypal. Once you're inside the venue: say the ticket purchaser's name, and they mark it off their list. You don't need ID or the confirmation (although I save mine on my phone just in case). I advise getting to the venue early; surely someone in line will be trying to sell a ticket. Or, post on PWG's Official Message Board; they do ticket transfers there.


----------



## sharkboy22

Tommy End in PWG :mark:

Also, nice to see @SuperSaucySausages posted that match. Been pimping it out since last year.


----------



## EliranGooner

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> PWG doesn't mail out tickets in advance. You pre-order on Paypal. Once you're inside the venue: say the ticket purchaser's name, and they mark it off their list. You don't need ID or the confirmation (although I save mine on my phone just in case). I advise getting to the venue early; surely someone in line will be trying to sell a ticket. Or, post on PWG's Official Message Board; they do ticket transfers there.


That message board there doesn't look very active. How early would you advise me to get there without a ticket? and also if I manage to buy a ticket in advance, I will still need to wait in line with all the others who don't have tickets?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

sharkboy22 said:


> Tommy End in PWG :mark:
> 
> Also, nice to see @SuperSaucySausages posted that match. Been pimping it out since last year.


He's amazing.


----------



## Last Chancery

Best bet to get a GA ticket is to ask people in the line before the show. You can buy at the door and do standing room, or you can buy off somebody. I went in December and some folks were even selling front row for face value. Just ask around and hope for the best.


----------



## FITZ

General Admission is first come first serve on seating. So if you have a ticket you don't have to wait in line but you're going to be one of the last people inside if you do that and get one of the worst seats in the building (if you even get a seat).


----------



## DGenerationMC

Watch out for the dead zone, man.

Don't get too comfortable in your seat or else Nick Jackson will wipe you (and the half of the fucking crowd) out with a Moonsault :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

EliranGooner said:


> That message board there doesn't look very active. How early would you advise me to get there without a ticket? and also if I manage to buy a ticket in advance, I will still need to wait in line with all the others who don't have tickets?


With PWG's popularity lately, it's changed. I used to arrive about 2 hours before, and still be close to the front. Last time, I got there around 5:30p; the line was already wrapping around the building. 

Doors open around 8p. There's 3 lines: Front Row, General Admission, and No Tickets. Front Row enters 1st, GA 2nd, No Tickets last. 

I would suggest arriving around 3-4p. Not only to get a decent spot, but to watch the wrestlers as they arrive (if you care about that). 

Day of, I'm off work @ 2p and heading straight to the venue to get my spots. 
Kinda ridiculous :lol but it's my bf's 1st PWG show, and we're NOT getting stuck in the back.


----------



## EliranGooner

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> With PWG's popularity lately, it's changed. I used to arrive about 2 hours before, and still be close to the front. Last time, I got there around 5:30p; the line was already wrapping around the building.
> 
> Doors open around 8p. There's 3 lines: Front Row, General Admission, and No Tickets. Front Row enters 1st, GA 2nd, No Tickets last.
> 
> I would suggest arriving around 3-4p. Not only to get a decent spot, but to watch the wrestlers as they arrive (if you care about that).
> 
> Day of, I'm off work @ 2p and heading straight to the venue to get my spots.
> Kinda ridiculous :lol but it's my bf's 1st PWG show, and we're NOT getting stuck in the back.


Good to know, but after a long trip from San Fran to LA I might be able to get there only at about 5-5:30. Hopefully everything will be alright.
See you there!


----------



## Last Chancery

Just cut in line, brah, nobody will notice! Seriously, a lot of the folks are just hanging out, smoking, drinking, so you could easily just wedge your way between some people unnoticed. Or make friends. That's probably the better way of going about things. And about that "dead zone," that is real. The one time I went, a Trevor Lee moonsault to the floor launched a chair into my leg, and I was in the third row. So be careful!

Also: https://youtu.be/ZJ5hc8Pn4mU

Preview is up!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mike Bailey in a karate suit? Take my money.

The Beaver Boys & Monster Mafia being impressive? Take my fucking money.

Ricochet & Matt Sydal defying gravity? TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY!

The Young Bucks hitting the Meltzer Drive for Dave? JUST TAKE IT, BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey

Jesus christ I must take notice of this Mike Bailey fella. Sydal/Ricochet and Roddy/Trevor look like the coolest things ever.


----------



## TJQ

That show looks phenomenal from top to bottom (well, excluding Alexander vs Ciampa). I'm not familiar with a lot of the guys so just seeing the names on paper had me a bit worried, but that preview just washed away any doubt I had. Can't wait to see these matches in full :mark: :mark:


----------



## cusano

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> With PWG's popularity lately, it's changed. I used to arrive about 2 hours before, and still be close to the front. Last time, I got there around 5:30p; the line was already wrapping around the building.
> 
> Doors open around 8p. There's 3 lines: Front Row, General Admission, and No Tickets. Front Row enters 1st, GA 2nd, No Tickets last.
> 
> I would suggest arriving around 3-4p. Not only to get a decent spot, but to watch the wrestlers as they arrive (if you care about that).
> 
> Day of, I'm off work @ 2p and heading straight to the venue to get my spots.
> Kinda ridiculous :lol but it's my bf's 1st PWG show, and we're NOT getting stuck in the back.


What time would you recommend getting there if you a GA ticket for decent seat


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

cusano said:


> What time would you recommend getting there if you a GA ticket for decent seat


If possible, before 5p.


----------



## Pappa Bacon




----------



## NastyYaffa

Hey, Meltzer star-reviewed a PWG show for the first time ever!

Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey (****)
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (***3/4)
Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet (****1/4)
The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia (****1/4)
Trevor Lee vs. Roderick Strong (****)

^ His ratings for "From Out Of Nowhere". Pretty cool to see him finally rate some PWG!


----------



## Corey

All of those are probably elevated by a half star due to him being in attendance.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Hey, Meltzer star-reviewed a PWG show for the first time ever!
> 
> Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey (****)
> Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (***3/4)
> Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet (****1/4)
> The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia (****1/4)
> Trevor Lee vs. Roderick Strong (****)
> 
> ^ His ratings for "From Out Of Nowhere". Pretty cool to see him finally rate some PWG!


:lenny



Grandaddy Meltzer said:


> The show I went to, which was said to be better than usual, but not significantly so, was far better than any WWE show this year, deeper and really better than any NXT special.
> 
> It was better than the ROH PPV that took place two days later and better than any New Japan show this year aside from the Tokyo Dome show. For a comparison, I'd say it was like one of the better New Japan PPV shows, the kind where every match is really good and several are great, but without the epic match that you talk about as a match of the year candidate. The crowd was part of it, but the other part is that the show is loaded with great wrestlers who come with the idea that even though the crowd isn't large, that this is where you have to put your working boots on.


A longer write up from Meltzer that *includes spoilers* for anybody interested.



Spoiler






> I found this great read from Dave Meltzer about PWG. If you haven't checked out PWG you don't know what your missing.
> 
> Even though it has no television, no Internet PPVs, and crams maybe 400 people every few months into a building with barely enough room to squeeze them in, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla has become one of the most talked about promotions in the United States. And for good reason.
> 
> The shows, held at American Legion Hall Post #308 in Reseda, CA, with long lines of people waiting to rush in and grab their seats, feature some of the best wrestlers, best matches and best fans you'll find anywhere. When I attended the show on 2/27, I was sitting with people who flew in for the show from Orlando and New York. After mentioning that fact, that they were in for the PWG show and the UFC event the next night, it was noted to me that the UFC event was just the bonus, and that it was PWG that they primarily came in for, and were coming in for virtually every show.
> 
> It's a cult, very similar to the days of weekly pro wrestling in local arenas, where the same fans sat in the same seats and it was the wrestling version of "Cheers," a place where, at least among the regulars, where everybody knew your name. It's an apropos comparison. The audience, mostly male, had beers by the pitcher and were wild, but never in an unruly way. Even though people were packed in like sardines, security problems were non-existent. The atmosphere was loud and rowdy, but not the slightest bit dangerous. Some would compare the audience to the glory days of the ECW Arena in Philadelphia, but they are entirely different. Perhaps if that ECW audience had evolved for two more decades, this is what they would have turned into, but probably not. But even though memories and legends are different, those who were there remember that the ECW wrestlers hated working the ECW Arena because of how the crowd could turn on a dime and while they were responsive when they liked it, they were often very critical and hard to please. While there were the occasional funny chants, the primary difference is the ECW Arena audience acted like they were a major part of the show, similar to the current 150 or so fans at the NXT shows in Orlando that always sit in front of the camera, although without the critical nature and aggressiveness of a Philadelphia crowd. The PWG audience acts like they are there to enjoy and enhance the show, but very much are not the stars of the show itself, nor do they want to be.
> 
> One wrestler who is a regular at PWG noted that it's almost impossible to have a bad match there. It's clearly an audience that is there to have fun and make the matches, whatever the type they are, come across as good as possible.
> 
> On a Friday night, before the doors open, there is a long line, about 400, from the front of the building into the parking lot, waiting for the mad dash. Seats aren't numbered. There are front row seats, which are so close to the ring that sitting down in ones chair, you can lean over and touch the apron, and General Admission, all crammed in. The building is much smaller than imagined. When the doors opened, people rushed to get seats. One would think that could cause problems with people packed so close together, but none existed. One would think the heavy drinking in the audience could cause problems, but nothing close to that existed. The audience was older, and smarter in a pro wrestling sense, than an NXT crowd. These people were the real insiders and pretty much kill the stereotype that the fans who know everything become jaded and hard, because this audience was clearly a level above any I've seen, had no illusions about what they were seeing, but reacted in a way that enhanced everything on the show.
> 
> The show I went to, which was said to be better than usual, but not significantly so, was far better than any WWE show this year, deeper and really better than any NXT special.
> 
> It was better than the ROH PPV that took place two days later and better than any New Japan show this year aside from the Tokyo Dome show. For a comparison, I'd say it was like one of the better New Japan PPV shows, the kind where every match is really good and several are great, but without the epic match that you talk about as a match of the year candidate. The crowd was part of it, but the other part is that the show is loaded with great wrestlers who come with the idea that even though the crowd isn't large, that this is where you have to put your working boots on.
> 
> The only thing is that with no television, and irregular dates, the show is a self-contained entity. While there are some things that happen that relate to past shows, and likely some things that happen here that will relate to future shows, you don't need to know back stories or storylines and the matches really are worked as self-contained elements. There weren't angles and challenges for the next show. Wins and losses do better, in the sense that the fans when the matches were over felt that the guys who lost weren't going to get the next title shots. But while who won and lost was important in people looking at it from a future booking standpoint, the quality of the matches and what the wrestlers brought to the show took precedence well above who got their hand raised.
> 
> Wrestlers come because it can be the beginning of making a name outside of your home indies, like the debuting Speedball Mike Bailey from Montreal, who was brought in to face Biff Busick and reprise a CZW match the two had.
> 
> The two opened the show and tore the place up. While Bailey did not have the experience or smoothness of the bigger name stars later in the show, nobody that night outworked him. While he lost to a choke in a match where he did all kinds of stiff kicks to the body, he was accepted quickly and showered in "Please come back" chants.
> 
> This is yet another period of transition for the group. PWG generally would book events on nights that ROH and another major indies aren't taking place. With no political ties, and bringing in the best indie talent from around North America, and sometimes internationally, they were able to present a regular diet of matches that you couldn't see anywhere else. The key was it was a show run by wrestlers, and given creative freedom.
> 
> The latest move is that ROH signed its key wrestlers that they are focusing on to new contracts which gives them a regular salary, but also allows ROH the right to allow or veto where they perform. Several of the top ROH stars were regulars, but starting with the new year, were no longer allowed to work here. This came because Adam Cole suffered his shoulder injury on a PWG show, which required surgery, and because when Michael Elgin was ROH champion, he was pinned by Trevor Lee in a singles match during the Battle of Los Angeles tournament, and ROH has an old school mentality regarding its champion losing matches on other indie shows. The feeling was that on PWG shows, the wrestlers work extra hard, the risk of injury becomes that much higher, and they aren't paid much.
> 
> Still, there were plenty of ROH regulars still around, including Cedric Alexander, Tommaso Ciampa, ACH, Matt Sydal and the current PWG champion is Roderick Strong. But several others as regulars were gone, so the show was starting a push for a new set of wrestlers who just started on this show or in recent months, including the two guys in the opener, as well as The Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds from the Northeast), and Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander from Ontario). TNA wrestlers, now clamoring for indie dates with the promotion no longer running house shows, don't work here. One of the things that made the product is that the ROH talent would often face the Evolve talent, such as Johnny Gargano, Ricochet, Chris Hero and others, for dream matches that neither promotion at the time would allow since they were competitors and each had their key talent under contracts.
> 
> While the shows are released on DVD, there are obvious questions. The building is clearly too small for the clientele. This show sold out in eight minutes. It's a company that seems satisfied with what it is, with presenting shows in the same building for years even though the demand for tickets is far greater than the capacity. Unlike most that would take a level of success and try to make it bigger, there seems to be the realization that from a political standpoint, in some ways, they've already become too big. A lot of the talent and acts that made their name here are getting more and more outside bookings so that a lot of the regulars had conflicts and weren't here. Because of the high profile nature the shows have gotten in some circles, it's started to keep them from being able to get a lot of the talent that has previously excelled here.
> 
> The next show, on 4/3, with only one match announced, Strong defending the title against Pro Wrestling NOAH's Zack Sabre Jr., sold out in five minutes. There is no iPPV. If anything, given the caliber of work up and down the show, these events should have at least a cult following for that type of broadcast every couple of months. But that would create political issues with talent under contract to other groups, so they haven't gone in that direction.
> 
> The stars of the show are The Young Bucks, Nick & Matt Massie, who wrestle as the Jackson Brothers. They are from Southern California and started in PWG in 2007, when Matt was 22 and Nick was 17. They were, by looks, size and flying ability, natural babyfaces like a Rock & Roll Express team, who really hit their stride as cocky heels. They springboarded from this platform to become the top indie attractions in the country who are really self-made. While they were on TNA television as Generation Me, that has nothing to do with whatever success they've had. They've been among the best tag team in wrestling for years, winning Tag Team of the Year honors this year, when they held both the ROH tag titles and IWGP jr. tag titles at the same time. They've become big enough stars that they work constantly, all over the country, have had to up their price and turn down dates because of the demand, and are also regulars for New Japan Pro Wrestling. They turned down a WWE offer last year, which clearly has led to some bitterness, WWE has recently used their self created term "Superkick party," and is trying to keep them from doing the "too sweet" sign, claiming it as NWO intellectual property, even though its usage preceded wrestling with North Carolina State sports.
> 
> On this show, they wrestled Monster Mafia, Alexander & Page. The match was excellent. They don't have to do as much as elsewhere, so it was slowed down with more playing to the audience than a non-stop spot fest. But for Alexander & Page, this was a big match, about getting their break in front of a new and influential audience. The Bucks got themselves over, and sold big to get their opponents over even stronger. The cohesiveness and big moves were very much reminiscent of a Rock & Roll Express vs. Midnight Express match, even if Jim Cornette, who had a twitter war with them after he was critical of the non-stop big moves of their match at the Tokyo Dome show. I think everyone knew the Bucks had to win with the Meltzer driver in a ****1/4 match.
> 
> Where this is reminiscent of New Japan is that every match was different. Busick vs. Bailey were two guys trying to make a name, pulling out everything they could think of and then some. From a traditional standpoint, it's probably what you don't want an opening match to be. It got over tremendously well. The match could be argued went slightly long, which could be the lone criticism of several of the bouts here. But it would be minor. This felt like it peaked a couple of minutes before the finish, but it isn't like the match got flat or the finish didn't get a reaction. But with so many big moves and near falls, legitimately a **** match in every way, from work, drama and crowd reaction, the question became how can the rest of the show follow it.
> 
> But they did.
> 
> Cedric Alexander and Tommaso Ciampa were next. Alexander went over, even though it was Ciampa who was in the main event, challenging for the title, in the ROH PPV two days later. They had a good match. They worked hard and did some innovative stuff, but the opener was a hard standard to follow.
> 
> Next was something completely different. The Beaver Boys faced The Best Friends, which were Trent Baretta & Chuck Taylor. While there was some cool stuff here, Baretta & Taylor were not out there trying to out move and blow away everyone else. This was more comedy oriented. The match felt like it had an endless series of crotch spots, built around various forms of low blows, more delivered as comedy than heat. In many ways, this was like the Iizuka & Yano match when those two were a team in New Japan. It worked because it was different.
> 
> Silver of the Beaver Boys is very short, and has a good physique, and really does a style that Crash Holly should have done when he and Bob Holly were doing their tag team years ago in WWE. The gimmick is he's a small guy, but he thinks he's a giant, and works big man spots, doing moves like press-slams and choke slams.
> 
> ACH and AR Fox were next, with ACH winning the type of match that was a PWG staple, an ROH regular on the rise against an Evolve regular on the rise. ACH won with a stunner, followed by a German suplex.
> 
> Hero and Drew Gulak followed, in a ***3/4 hard hitting Japanese style match. Both men traded hard elbows and kicks, while Gulak also worked over Hero's ankle, which he sold big. It was also excellent, at the level of the best matches of the New Japan Cup, and also different from everything on the show.
> 
> The show stealer was next, with Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal. This was both men at their best, a match that would have been a blow-away match no matter where it was presented. This was the best Sydal match in a long time, and Ricochet in this kind of environment can't be topped because he has the ability to do things nobody else can do, and has a unique charisma about him. He should be one of the major superstars of the industry, but having a long-term deal playing a non-talking masked Mexican on Lucha Underground on a show filled with great flying masked Mexicans may hold him back. But this was a ****1/4 match as well.
> 
> The main event was a long, excellent match with Strong retaining his title over Trevor Lee in a **** match. It was hard to follow the Ricochet match for this kind of style and fan, and then the Bucks with the star aura in the building. Lee, from the Carolinas, is one of the guys this promotion specializes in, a young wrestler with good ability who isn't yet known on the national scene, that they give the break and spotlight to. Strong played a Larry Zbyszko style heel, unique on the show, although the stalling was just enough to get heat, not to build the match around it. So it created the face/heel dynamic that most of the matches lacked, with the idea of people getting behind Lee in his quest to win the big one. He fell short, but did enough that it elevated his standing here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Before we know it, Meltzer will be giving his star ratings away while doing commentary.


----------



## TJQ

Saw this on twitter, thought it was worth sharing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579721187011346432


----------



## Fighter Daron

Great reading from Meltzer.


----------



## mobyomen

Well it looks like I'm buying the From Out Of Nowhere DVD now


----------



## sharkboy22

Something tells me Meltzer overrated the fuck out of those matches. This is the same guy that gives those shitty NJPW 6 man tags ***1/2+. 

I hardly doubt Busick/Bailey was better than their CZW encounter and based on the Bucks' previous work with the Monster Mafia, unless the Page and Alexander suddenly caught up with the Bucks in less than a year, I don't for one second believe it's a ****+ affair. Maybe Meltzer gave a star for every superkick. 

These are all of course assumptions. Maybe they are are all that great. I ordered both Black Cole Sun and From Out of Nowhere this week so I should get them by the weekend.


----------



## TJQ

Half way through From Out Of Nowhere and it's so god damn good kada

Ricochet vs Matt Sydal was fucking amazing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> Ricochet vs Matt Sydal was fucking amazing.


Were they basically flipping off gravity the whole time?


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Something tells me Meltzer overrated the fuck out of those matches. This is the same guy that gives those shitty NJPW 6 man tags ***1/2+.
> 
> I hardly doubt Busick/Bailey was better than their CZW encounter and based on the Bucks' previous work with the Monster Mafia, unless the Page and Alexander suddenly caught up with the Bucks in less than a year, I don't for one second believe it's a ****+ affair. *Maybe Meltzer gave a star for every superkick. *
> 
> These are all of course assumptions. Maybe they are are all that great. I ordered both Black Cole Sun and From Out of Nowhere this week so I should get them by the weekend.


Don't be silly. If he gave the match ****1/4 he was probably giving 1/8* per superkick


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Were they basically flipping off gravity the whole time?


There was certainly some stuff like that, but it was a lot more grounded than i expected. The areal stuff that was there was amazing, though. Definitely a must see match imo.

Just got done with Young Bucks/Monster Mafia and I thought Meltzers rating was on point. Really great match. Starting Roddy vs Lee now :mark:


----------



## mobyomen

dammit Highspots, ship my order now! RIGHTNOW! :bully


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Spoiler: PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique Results 4.03.15: Reseda, California



Credit: Prowrestling.net

Scheduled bell time was 8:00pm PST, which means we are likely in for a 9:00pm start.

Excalibur gave his standard pre-show speech at 8:48pm. He will also be the ring announcer for the evening. That’s different.

1. Brian Cage defeated Biff Busik. Cage won a back and forth match with a rather epic Lariat.

2. Trevor Lee defeated “Speedball” Mike Bailey. This was one of the fastest and most insane matches I’ve ever seen live. Lee won with what I can only describe as a rolling Muscle-Buster.

3. World’s Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) defeated Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver). Candice pinned Silver after a Super Balls-plex.

4. Chris Hero defeated Tommy End. This was a crazy hard hitting effort. Hero eventually pulled out a win with a Tombstone Piledriver.

Intermission.

5. ACH defeated Tommaso Ciampa. ACH finished off Ciampa with a Stunned followed by a 450 splash.

6. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal defeated Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Page). Sydal and Sabin won with Sydal’s Shooting Star Press. This match had great heat with Page and Alexander working the crowd well.

7. Ricochet defeated Andrew Everett. I’m pretty sure both of these guys can actually fly. Ricochet won win his modified GTS-ish maneuver. Everett looked great in his return to Reseda.

8. Roderick Strong defeated Zach Sabre Jr. to retain the PWG Championship. This was insanely dramatic and exciting. These guys told a great story built around submissions. It ended with Sabre Jr. tapping to Roddy’s Boston Crab. Great match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

"Don't Sweat the Technique" was damn good  

MOTN was *obviously* Strong/Sabre, followed by Lee/Speedball. I haven't seen 'From Out of Nowhere'; seems I've missed Biff Busick getting _insanely_ over. The entire crowd was Biffed! 

Also, I got pics w/ a few wrestlers. Just posting my 2 faves: Trevor Lee & Chris Hero 
:dance



Spoiler: Me!


----------



## Corey

Sabin & Sydal should be the next Tag Champs.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sabin & Sydal should be the next Tag Champs.


Not really digging Sabin & Sydal together, but I'd love to see Sydal as the next PWG World Champ. He's been on a roll since he returned to the indies.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sabin & Sydal should be the next Tag Champs.


+1. Sabin better not sign any shit-deals w/ ROH.


----------



## ddan

TJQ said:


> Just got done with Young Bucks/Monster Mafia and I thought Meltzers rating was on point. Really great match. Starting Roddy vs Lee now :mark:


Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia was good, it's the first time when I see these guys in a match :side:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Just watched the PWG From Out of Nowhere DVD, if anything Dave Meltzer under rated some of the matches, then again guys like Mike Bailey and the Monster Mafia I was watching for the first time so that might be why I enjoyed them so much


----------



## TJQ

Just pre ordered Don't Sweat the Technique :saul



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sabin & Sydal should be the next Tag Champs.


I agree, I've been a big fan of them as a tag team. I've been a massive fan of Sydal in general, so it would be nice to see him hold some PWG gold :lenny


----------



## ddan

What's your opinion on ACH/Ar Fox?


----------



## TJQ

ddan said:


> What's your opinion on ACH/Ar Fox?


It was decent filler, I'm actually a big fan of AR Fox (as unpopular of an opinion that is around here) but he doesn't thrive in singles matches. He's a lot better in tag matches where he can do all his crazy spots and not have to go through the weird/slow transitional phases that his singles matches suffer from because he really isn't good at working actual matches. He flips and takes retarded bumps, that's what he's good at. I'll always go back to this as an example because it's one of my favorite PWG matches, and imo AR Fox's best match.


----------



## Memphis Fan

MTheBehemoth said:


> +1. Sabin better not sign any shit-deals w/ ROH.


 Both Sabin and Sydal work for ROH . I am sure they both got good deals. Wrestlers cannot afford to turn down ROH ., they run almost 50 shows a year..


----------



## Gretchen

Just watched all of From Outta Nowhere bar Ciampa vs Alexander (p sure I watched everything else) and it was a great show. More enjoyable than anything ROH has put out in a while. 

Chuckie T is a god.


----------



## Corey

DDT4 on May 22nd! Teams have been announced:

Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) make their PWG debut
Forth Gunn (Drew Gulak & Biff Busick)
Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)
World’s Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae)
Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)
Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee
Love Gun (Chris Sabin and Matt Sydal)



Spoiler: Non-tournament matches



*PWG World Title*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Brian Cage

Johnny Gargano vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey


World Title match could be craziness. Team Tremendous making their debut is (Y). They're a fun team from what I've seen. I can see a Forth Gunn vs. Love Gun finals. Looks like a great show.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> DDT4 on May 22nd! Teams have been announced:
> 
> Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) make their PWG debut
> Forth Gunn (Drew Gulak & Biff Busick)
> Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)
> World’s Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae)
> Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)
> Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
> Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee
> Love Gun (Chris Sabin and Matt Sydal)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Non-tournament matches
> 
> 
> 
> *PWG World Title*
> Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Brian Cage
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey
> 
> 
> World Title match could be craziness. Team Tremendous making their debut is (Y). They're a fun team from what I've seen. I can see a Forth Gunn vs. Love Gun finals. Looks like a great show.


kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada

My prediction is the Inner City Machine Guns win it.


----------



## Corey

Far too tired to post a full review right now (that'll have to wait til tomorrow), but I just finished From Out of Nowhere, and DAMN, that was easily the best wrestling show from top to bottom I've seen all year. So much fun. Hero vs. Gulak was incredible and the Best Friends/Beaver Boys tag was hilarious.


----------



## ddan

I didn't like Best Friends/Beaver Boys. Too sexual in my opinion.


----------



## Srdjan99

Jack Evans 187 said:


> DDT4 on May 22nd! Teams have been announced:
> 
> Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) make their PWG debut
> Forth Gunn (Drew Gulak & Biff Busick)
> Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)
> World’s Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae)
> Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)
> Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
> Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee
> Love Gun (Chris Sabin and Matt Sydal)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Non-tournament matches
> 
> 
> 
> *PWG World Title*
> Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Brian Cage
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey
> 
> 
> World Title match could be craziness. Team Tremendous making their debut is (Y). They're a fun team from what I've seen. I can see a Forth Gunn vs. Love Gun finals. Looks like a great show.


No Young Bucks? No Best Friends? . Now putting this disapointment aside, the tournament looks pretty sweet


----------



## malek

Really glad that this Forth Gunn thing went to PWG. Gargano and Shelley are also members of the faction. I can at least hope that I will see Shelley again in PWG


----------



## sharkboy22

Shame Best Friends and Young Bucks aren't in DDT 4 this year but even without those two this card looks great. Really pumped to see Team Tremendous in PWG. Very underrated and they've been on quite a roll lately. The only team I really don't care for is Monster Mafia. Dunno what it is, but neither guy has done anything thus far in their careers to make me care. They're solid talents, don't get me wrong, but they're missing that one big moment or that one match to really catapult them to the next level. 

I always wondered how PWG was going to survive without the ROH guys (they spent so many years building the company around them) but they seem to be doing just as good if not better than before.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That world title match will be the shits.


----------



## mobyomen

I think the DDT4 lineup looks great so far. DDT4 2013 was the event that first got me into PWG so the annual show has a little spot in my heart . :cena6


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Japanese Puroresu

TJQ said:


>


I love PWG, but I must admit I don't get excited for every show... This one I can't wait for.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


>


Oh man that main event looks SICK. :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron

That whole show looks great.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) make their PWG debut
> Forth Gunn (Drew Gulak & Biff Busick)
> Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds)
> World’s Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae)
> Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)
> Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
> Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee
> Love Gun (Chris Sabin and Matt Sydal)


No Bucks =/
Everything else is awesome though.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh man that main event looks SICK. :mark:


Roddy/Sabre, Bailey/Lee, Hero/End and Ricochet/Everett are what I'm super excited for. Even then the rest of the card looks really strong, can't wait for this order to ship out.


----------



## Platt

Rock and Shock the Nation takes place on June 26th

Threemendous IV takes place on July 24th 

The 2015 Battle of Los Angeles takes place on Aug 28th/29th/30th!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iamloco724

Looking to fly to LA for my first PWG shows, this years BOLA, i have some questions i dont think i want front row because my girlfriend will probably get scared with bodies flying our way lol, so im looking at GA tickets we are short so i dont want to sit too far back so id assume row 2-3 or ill stand in the back, thats ok right?

if tickets wind up selling out online before i get is it risky flying in without ga tickets or i should be able to get in?

How is the area, im looking to rent a house for the week i would be there was looking at Reseda or Hollywood area, ive stayed in Hollywood before so i know the area well Reseda im not sure how good the area is


----------



## Fighter Daron

Oh man, it would be great to be in the front row and tap the apron whenever a wrestler does something sick.


----------



## sharkboy22

New PWG show looks sick! Really, really need to get started on From Out of nowhere.

Looks like they're going with the three night formula again. It's great cause it's 3 awesome nights of wrestling but for a total of $45, I'm going to have to wait till there's a sale


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Calling it now: Trevor Lee's winning BOLA


----------



## SuzukiGUN

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Calling it now: Trevor Lee's winning BOLA


All through roll-ups haha!


----------



## Creative name

I wouldn't mind seeing Drew Galloway come in and steal the show


----------



## TJQ

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Calling it now: Trevor Lee's winning BOLA


Trevor is my pick as well, I could definitely see him taking the title off Roddy in a few months.


----------



## ddan

He's overrated in my opinion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty amazing Kyle O'Reilly PWG tribute video. Such a shame that we won't see him there anymore. :mj2


----------



## peep4life

iamloco724 said:


> Looking to fly to LA for my first PWG shows, this years BOLA, i have some questions i dont think i want front row because my girlfriend will probably get scared with bodies flying our way lol, so im looking at GA tickets we are short so i dont want to sit too far back so id assume row 2-3 or ill stand in the back, thats ok right?
> 
> if tickets wind up selling out online before i get is it risky flying in without ga tickets or i should be able to get in?
> 
> How is the area, im looking to rent a house for the week i would be there was looking at Reseda or Hollywood area, ive stayed in Hollywood before so i know the area well Reseda im not sure how good the area is


You'll be fine sitting anywhere. And if you don't get tickets just get there early, they usually fit everyone it, but it's better to be in the front of the ga line, so come a few hours early. Reseda sucks, it's the valley and there is nothing to do, stay in hollywood, it's close enough


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty amazing Kyle O'Reilly PWG tribute video. Such a shame that we won't see him there anymore. :mj2












MV Zone is awesome. And I miss Adam Cole


----------



## Memphis Fan

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty amazing Kyle O'Reilly PWG tribute video. Such a shame that we won't see him there anymore. :mj2


 I don't know about that . Kyle has a job with ROH and NJPW . He is making good money wrestling. All of the guys signed the ROH deals because they want a job in wrestling , not just a part time gig.. Just watch Kyle and the others in ROH/NJPW. Nothing against PWG , but you have to follow the money. Odds are he will return to PWG someday.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, the hall is small enough that even if you are short, you are going to be able to see just fine. I believe it's only 5 rows deep at PWG events.

Wish PWG was better at keeping their site up to date.


----------



## hgr423

When do BOLA tickets go on sale? Thanks.


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> MV Zone is awesome. And I miss Adam Cole


I miss Mount Rushmore .:crying::crying:


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Ricochet b2b BOLA winner is my prediction so he could cross paths with Roddy which is eventually going to happen

Andrew Everett is another dude is going to be moving up the ranks fast


----------



## DGenerationMC

My early picks are Sydal, Candice, Everett & Willie if he shows up.


----------



## Gutterpanda

Any idea when ddt4 goes on sale? It's my first PWG show and I feel like that's a good starting point.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Praying they bring in Kenny Omega for BOLA. As for the winner, I'm going to pick Biff Busick. I'm not his biggest fan, but he's newish and seems to be getting over.


----------



## malek

Exotic Express said:


> Praying they bring in Kenny Omega for BOLA. As for the winner, I'm going to pick Biff Busick. I'm not his biggest fan, but he's newish and seems to be getting over.


I'm praying that they bring in Shelley, although I'm sure that they wont. Shelley once more at BOLA, with a decent run is my biggest wish in all of wrestling.

Likely someone who didn't fought Roddy for the title recently will win it, so I don't think it will be likes of Lee or Sabre JR. Hope they will give it to Chris Sabin.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would mark the fuck out if Sabre would somehow win BOLA. His performance at last year's BOLA weekend was so glorious.


----------



## TJQ

I still think that Trevor Lee is going to win BOLA, he's been really protected and I can see him winning it and challenging Roddy again.

Honestly, all I really want is for Ricochet to be PWG champ unk3


----------



## Platt

After what they've gone through in the past with champions having to forfeit the title or lose it due to contracts I can't see them ever giving it to someone with a contract again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just gonna leave this here.........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588115892657094657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588750932978073601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588468511808303104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588476342930436097
Yes, Dave Mastiff. Yes, it would.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> *McMahon admits he only watches PWG nowadays​​*
> Sports entertainment mogul Vince McMahon admitted today that, despite his decades at the helm of World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), he much prefers independent wrestling and is currently “totally hooked” on California-based promotion Pro Wrestling Guerrilla (PWG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WWE Chairman Vince McMahon is a self-described “huge Tomasso Ciampa mark.”_
> 
> “WWE has become so corporate,” McMahon said in a stark departure from his usual policy of refusing to acknowledge wrestling companies other than his own.
> 
> “I like the grittiness and honesty of the indy scene, you know?”
> 
> McMahon recently sat ringside at a PWG show at a Legion in Reseda, CA, and brought a large cardboard sign reading “Sleaze,” in support of his favorite wrestler, Joey Ryan.
> 
> McMahon has reportedly spent thousands of dollars at HighSpots.com on PWG videos, and has purchased every shirt available at Chris Hero’s ProWrestlingTees store (despite having released Hero from WWE in 2013).
> 
> McMahon says he occasionally watches Raw, and thought WrestleMania 31 was “better than expected,” but he still spends most of his time posting WWE spoilers on Reddit.​


Source: KayfabeNews


----------



## Flux

Knew it was BS when I read "Tomasso Ciampa mark"

No-one marks for Ciampa 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Source: KayfabeNews


:lmao

Can you imagine Vince buying PWG? Pretty sure that's one of the signs of the apocalypse.


----------



## Gretchen

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao
> 
> Can you imagine Vince buying PWG? Pretty sure that's one of the signs of the apocalypse.


First decisions as new owner - Put ACH, Ricochet, and Rich Swann in a stable known as the X-Treme Niqqa Step Team and give Tommaso Ciampa a rocket push :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Superkick said:


> First decisions as new owner - Put ACH, Ricochet, and Rich Swann in a stable known as the X-Treme Niqqa Step Team and give Tommaso Ciampa a rocket push :vince5


:lmao


Well, that would still be better than New Day.


----------



## sharkboy22

You guys are fucking killing me :lmao

I saw Highspots tweeted the pic as well. Would have really been epic if Vince acknowledged it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Threemendous IV's main event will be Rick Knox vs. Legion Larry in 60-Minute Iron Man Match for the PWG World Championship :vince


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Threemendous IV's main event will be Rick Knox vs. Legion Larry in 60-Minute Iron Man Match for the PWG World Championship :vince


If Knox wins Larry has to fix the air conditioner.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> If Knox wins Larry has to fix the air conditioner.


If Larry wins, Knox has to do Montreal Screwjobs for the rest of his life.



Plus, the air conditioner gets destroyed. And beer is no longer served. 

High stakes indeed :vince2


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Just gonna leave this here.........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588115892657094657.


Also, I completely missed this. :homer


----------



## LaMelo

I seriously miss Iron Man Matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Zayniac said:


> I seriously miss Iron Man Matches.


Cole v Callihan is definitely the greatest I've ever seen. Not to mention my favorite.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I was just talking with my buddy who goes to pretty much every PWG show, and he told me that Roddy vs. ZSJ is the best PWG main event he had seen since Kevin Steen vs. El Generico Ladder Match.

Hyped. :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588468511808303104


Only 33 RTs? =/


----------



## SuzukiGUN

MTheBehemoth said:


> DGenerationMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588468511808303104
> 
> 
> 
> Only 33 RTs? =/
Click to expand...

Jesus christ mastiff would blow the reseda fans away!


----------



## Corey

DDT4 tickets go on sale Thursday, April 23rd at 8PM Pacific.

Show is on May 22nd so we don't forget. I'm predicting the Tag Titles to be on the line for Joey & Candice's match and they lose them. Busick & Gulak to win it all and the belts.


----------



## peep4life

Got my tickets to DDT4, they sold out in minutes. Should be a fun show


----------



## TJQ

peep4life said:


> Got my tickets to DDT4, they sold out in minutes. Should be a fun show


I'm jealous of your existence, HEAVILY considering flying out for BOLA next year just because I want to experience a PWG show live.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I won't be at DDT4. I have my eyes on the prize: BOLA.


----------



## Gutterpanda

So it says front row sold out, and GA is at the door. Will they announce if the whole show is sold out? Not trying to drive 2 hours just to find out its sold out at the door.


----------



## Last Chancery

Gutterpanda said:


> So it says front row sold out, and GA is at the door. Will they announce if the whole show is sold out? Not trying to drive 2 hours just to find out its sold out at the door.


They only put X amount of GA tickets on sale, so they will have some available at the door, but your best bet is arriving early. Maybe a handful of hours, 3-4 just to be safe, if you want a seat.


----------



## TJQ

:saul


----------



## Fighter Daron

TJQ said:


> :saul


Completely jealous.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> :saul


Fuck you and your unhealthy, Cheeto ripoff Chex Mix.


----------



## mobyomen

Wow how'd you get the new DVD so fast? I thought I was quick by ordering it on Wednesday from High Spots. Hopefully it comes today or tomorrow. :zayn


----------



## NastyYaffa

Saw someone post this on twitter. :lol

Also I need Roddy vs. ZSJ in my life already.


----------



## TJQ

mobyomen said:


> Wow how'd you get the new DVD so fast? I thought I was quick by ordering it on Wednesday from High Spots. Hopefully it comes today or tomorrow. :zayn


I pre order it through PWG when they put up their previews, seems like I always get the stuff a few days earlier than a lot of people.



NastyYaffa said:


> Saw someone post this on twitter. :lol
> 
> Also I need Roddy vs. ZSJ in my life already.


Yes, yes you do. The only stinker was ACH/Ciampa imo, but that's to be expected because it's a match involving Ciampa. Loved everything else on the show, especially Bailey/Lee, Hero/End, Ricochet/Everett & Sabre/Strong. I don't know why but i feel like people aren't going to enjoy Hero/End as much as me, but i had a blast through it. 

http://gfycat.com/AdvancedColossalBison :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> I pre order it through PWG when they put up their previews, seems like I always get the stuff a few days earlier than a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you do. The only stinker was ACH/Ciampa imo, but that's to be expected because it's a match involving Ciampa. Loved everything else on the show, especially Bailey/Lee, Hero/End, Ricochet/Everett & Sabre/Strong. I don't know why but i feel like people aren't going to enjoy Hero/End as much as me, but i had a blast through it.
> 
> http://gfycat.com/AdvancedColossalBison :lol


That gif. :lol I've been really enjoying Hero lately. When he first returned to the indies, he was doing pretty meh, but recently he has been having really great matches.

And Ciampa :tripsscust Has he ever had a good match?


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> That gif. :lol I've been really enjoying Hero lately. When he first returned to the indies, he was doing pretty meh, but recently he has been having really great matches.
> 
> And Ciampa :tripsscust Has he ever had a good match?


He was a part of a good like 6 man match in ROH like a year ago, but not a singles one no. He's terrible, I have no idea why PWG keeps booking him lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I kinda like Ciampa. It seems he has the same problem that Elgin has. They're both imposing motherfuckers that should destroy everyone in their path yet they always try to steal the show with their matches. Perhaps Elgin tries to do way more than he needs to do even though he's a monster. Same with Ciampa.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> He was a part of a good like 6 man match in ROH like a year ago, but not a singles one no. He's terrible, I have no idea why PWG keeps booking him lol.


He is for some reason pretty over in PWG. Guess that's the biggest reason. :shrug


----------



## Goyle

How was Roddy/Sabre on tape? Haven't seen anyone with the DVD hype it up yet and starting to think maybe it wasn't the MOTYC my drunk self thought it was live.


----------



## malek

Thing I hate the most about Elgin is that his whole move-set is made out of other people finishers, and I simply can't and won't get past it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

malek said:


> Thing I hate the most about Elgin is that his whole move-set is made out of other people finishers, and I simply can't and won't get past it.


His matches are just big moves after big moves with no psychology. I really can't think of many Elgin matches that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Elgin sucks.


----------



## EliranGooner

TJQ said:


> I pre order it through PWG when they put up their previews, seems like I always get the stuff a few days earlier than a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you do. The only stinker was ACH/Ciampa imo, but that's to be expected because it's a match involving Ciampa. Loved everything else on the show, especially Bailey/Lee, Hero/End, Ricochet/Everett & Sabre/Strong. I don't know why but i feel like people aren't going to enjoy Hero/End as much as me, but i had a blast through it.
> 
> http://gfycat.com/AdvancedColossalBison :lol


I went to the show and the Hero-End match was really a great match to watch live. All the aggressiveness come across really well and the match went back and forth amazingly. Tommy deservedly received a standing ovation at the end and a "Please come back!" chant.
I'm waiting anxiously for the DVD to arrive to watch this amazing show all over again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Decided to make my first PWG purchases with Black Cole Sun and From Out of Nowhere today, looking forward to giving them a watch.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Decided to make my first PWG purchases with Black Cole Sun and From Out of Nowhere today, looking forward to giving them a watch.


There's a bit before Adam coles match with my me explode with laughter, enjoy hahaha


----------



## TJQ

:homer


----------



## DGenerationMC

Devon......................get the in-ring psychology!

:mark:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

I certainly don't enjoy Elgin's singles matches. I do, however, think he holds some value in tag/multi-man matches.

The Young Bucks' routine is getting a bit stale for me. I know they are stronger than ever, but despite them mixing up their movesets, they're feeling stale. It's kind of like 'been there, done that'. Although, I've never been a big fan of them wrestling wise, so I suppose it is natural to get sick of their OTT entertainment antics.

Roderick Strong is going wonderfully.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Is it just my DVD player or do PWG have really shitty sound quality? The audio cuts out and cracks all the time, esepcially when the commentators shout or the crowd are going nuts. Really makes the shows hard to enjoy.


----------



## Platt

I've never had a problem with them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Platt said:


> I've never had a problem with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just tried it on my laptop and the sound seems fine, DVD player must be on the way out


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watching Don't Sweat The Technique, and holy shit Hero/End was a BADASS match. I really hope we see more Tommy End in PWG.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Watching Don't Sweat The Technique, and holy shit Hero/End was a BADASS match. I really hope we see more Tommy End in PWG.


Second this. Tommy End impressed me.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I said in here how good Tommy End is, glad to see he delivered.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598857799075045376


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598857799075045376


Mount Rushmore.:crying:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Don't Sweat The Technique was amazing. My 2nd favorite wrestling show of 2015 so far.

PWG <3


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't Sweat The Technique was amazing. My 2nd favorite wrestling show of 2015 so far.
> 
> PWG <3


What's number one? I have PWG From Out of Nowhere as my top pick (sitting way up at number one), followed by Extreme Rules, ROH's 13th Anniversary Show, and Wrestlemania.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> What's number one? I have PWG From Out of Nowhere as my top pick (sitting way up at number one), followed by Extreme Rules, ROH's 13th Anniversary Show, and Wrestlemania.


WK9 for sure.  That is one of my favorite shows of all-time tbh.

You seen Don't Sweat The Technique yet? I know you mark for RODDY, so I am sure you will love the main event. It was phenomenal.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Is Chris Hero even fatter on Don't Sweat The Technique? I bought Black Cole Sun and From Out of Nowhere and he looked bigger between the two shows.


----------



## Corey

^^^ hahaha



NastyYaffa said:


> WK9 for sure.  That is one of my favorite shows of all-time tbh.
> 
> You seen Don't Sweat The Technique yet? I know you mark for RODDY, so I am sure you will love the main event. It was phenomenal.


Nah just finished downloading it actually. I'll watch either tonight or tomorrow after I catch this week's Lucha Underground. Shit Smackdown is on tonight with Sheamus/Ambrose too... SO MUCH good wrestling going on right now! :mark:

Totally forgot about WK9. haha. I tend to not watch entire shows from New Japan due to the amount of tag matches. I probably enjoyed Invasion Attack slightly more than Wrestle Kingdom (Tanahashi/Okada went too long for me), but both were great.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nah just finished downloading it actually. I'll watch either tonight or tomorrow after I catch this week's Lucha Underground.


Here's what you're going to do, you're going to drop everything you're doing and watch LU which was easily in their top 5 eps. Then you're going to watch Don't Sweat the Technique immediately after because it was god damn magical.


----------



## JustJoel

Watched the latest PWG w/a buddy...was mostly underwhelmed. Guys beat the shit out of each other there, but I find almost all the matches lack flow. A series of stunts that even starts to burn their hardcore crowd out - like after the Gotch Piledriver on End from Hero. And yet, I get Riccochet _slapping his own leg_ for Everrett's strikes. C'mon man; monkey shit on a dog. Biff definitely hurt himself on that powerbomb. Reverse Rana on the apron 7minutes into the second match on the card. 

I guess I just find most of it to be very over-worked to the point that I want to take a break halfway in. Too much on the back end of matches, and not enough in the beginning. IDK, I get it, it's their style, but I'm finding myself less drawn to it. I don't want to see concussions >10minutes into a show, and a baker's dozen of leg slaps per match. 

The good: The main event delivers; Roddy is a boss. He actually works the character, and ZSJ is one of my most favorite guys to watch. **** on that. Whether Ryan or Cole before or Roddy now, the whole show feels so much better closing with a heel champion. Just does.

I actually really dig tiny Mike Bailey. The whole gimmick is really natural and he rarely tries to be something he's not and instead focuses on what he's got. And those feet :mark: Talking about some power via technique. DAMN. Even still, gotta protect yourself on that crazy shit (Lee's side/***** suplex).


----------



## TJQ

Really unfortunate what happened to Sabin, but jesus fuck Sydal/Bailey as a tag team? :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601472755003981824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601472835916201985


----------



## Corey

Well damn it. I thought Love Gun could win it all.  Oh well, opens the door for Busick & Gulak!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fourth Gun for the win!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

TJ always shows up when I'm not attending :/


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Fourth Gun for the win!


NAH


----------



## Lord Humongous

Should i watch PWG? What is a good place to start to see what it is all about?


----------



## Corey

DDT4 Results!



Spoiler: Results



The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) defeated Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) via hand full of tights roll up

The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) defeated Drew Gulak & Biff Busick via 450 splash from Swann on Gulak

Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett defeated ‘Speedball’ Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal via assisted 630 senton

Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) defeated The World’s Cutest Tag Team to WIN the PWG tag team titles (Roderick Strong interfered to cause the loss)

The Beaver Boys defeated Monster Mafia following a belt shot to WIN the PWG tag team titles via belt shot

Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett defeated The Inner City Machine Guns

Johnny Gargano defeated TJ Perkins via GargaNO escape.

Roderick Strong defeated Chris Hero and Brian Cage to retain the PWG title after pinning Cage after a sick kick on Cage

To win DDT 4 AND the PWG tag team titles Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee defeated The Beaver Boys via small package





Spoiler: Thoughts



Well this is not what I was expecting AT ALL. Big push for the Beaver Boys and Busick & Gulak lost in the first round. :lol Wonder why Roddy interfered in the Cutest Tag Team's match? Maybe an alliance with Monster Mafia or starting an angle with Joey Ryan (lord I hope not)?



Remember to put all results talk in SPOILER tags!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spoiler: Future



Will we be getting Roddy v Candice for the title?


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: DDT



Never been a fan of having multiple title changes throughout the tournament. Unless they're putting Roddy with the Mafia they could of swapped the matches and had Beaver Boys win from WCTT then do the rest as is. Then at least you only have 2 changes and the Beaver Boys get 1 defense before losing them.


----------



## TJQ

INTRUHDASTING



Spoiler



Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett defeated The Inner City Machine Guns:no

At least the second best team won it unk3



DGenerationMC said:


> Spoiler: Future
> 
> 
> 
> Will we be getting Roddy v Candice for the title?


I really like Candice, but I have so little interest in seeing this it's ridiculous.



edit:

LOOK HOW AMAZING THIS GEAR IS, FUCK ME


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lord Humongous said:


> Should i watch PWG? What is a good place to start to see what it is all about?


Yes, you should. I'd recommend you to check out the show called "Don't Sweat The Technique". It happened in April, and I'd say it's their best show of the year so far, and the 2nd best wrestling show of 2015. The main event of that show is an all-time classic match.


----------



## RKing85

copy Platt's post and put it here as my own thoughts. especially the first sentence.


----------



## TJQ

Lord Humongous said:


> Should i watch PWG? What is a good place to start to see what it is all about?


One of the best PWG matches of all time IMO


watchwrestling also has QUITE a few PWG shows up, go crazy 

The homie @Brock has also uploaded a ton of incredible PWG matches in the Indy Media section over the last few weeks. I'm sure a few of them are still up, definitely look for those.


----------



## Brock

TJQ said:


> The homie @Brock has also uploaded a ton of incredible PWG matches in the Indy Media section over the last few weeks. I'm sure a few of them are still up, definitely look for those.


Yeah i did, but the links were reported to PWG and i had to take them down.  Someone on here is definitely keeping a look out.


----------



## TJQ

Brock said:


> Yeah i did, but the links were reported to PWG and i had to take them down.  Someone on here is definitely keeping a look out.


That's unfortunate, at least I was able to snag the few I didn't have on DVD before that happened :tyson


----------



## hgr423

Any reports on Chris Hero's gut from last night? Thanks.


----------



## xgetitawayx

hgr423 said:


> Any reports on Chris Hero's gut from last night? Thanks.


The second rope broke at the beginning of intermission. I looked over as I heard it happen and see the now limp rope in his hand as he was trying to climb up onto the apron to sell merch. I'm not saying he broke the rope while trying to climb into the ring, but I am pretty sure he broke the rope while trying to climb into the ring. :laugh:


----------



## DGenerationMC

That limp rope ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## TJQ

Lets say I wanted to go to BOLA next year from out of state, how much of a pain in the ass would it be to get tickets for all 3 nights?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

TJQ said:


> INTRUHDASTING
> 
> 
> LOOK HOW AMAZING THIS GEAR IS, FUCK ME


(Y)


----------



## xgetitawayx

TJQ said:


> Lets say I wanted to go to BOLA next year from out of state, how much of a pain in the ass would it be to get tickets for all 3 nights?


I'm a bit nervous about getting tickets for all 3 nights this year myself. In the past it hasn't been a problem, but the sell out times for these things are pretty nuts nowadays. 

Also, I just rewatched Roddy vs. ZSJ and HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Louaja89

I was watching All Star weekend from 2013 and it made me appreciate how far had come Trent since then because his match with London is so fucking hard to get through. His interactions with the fans feel forced , the match is boring , he plays a terrible heel ; he has really come a long way.


----------



## Hibachi

So.... Team Tremendous.... thoughts?


----------



## Corey

Hibachi said:


> So.... Team Tremendous.... thoughts?


Only seen them work once in EVOLVE, but I took a liking to them instantly. Dan Barry reminds me of Mikey Whipwreck and Bill Carr is a modern day reincarnation of the Big Bossman. They're a fun tandem.


----------



## Hibachi

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Only seen them work once in EVOLVE, but I took a liking to them instantly. Dan Barry reminds me of Mikey Whipwreck and Bill Carr is a modern day reincarnation of the Big Bossman. They're a fun tandem.


 I was no prepared for them at my first viewing..... I consider myself an avid viewer of all things wrestling yet they have slipped through the cracks for me.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Watching Don't Sweat the Technique, Hero vs End... That Piledriver was stiff as hell.


----------



## xgetitawayx

Hibachi said:


> So.... Team Tremendous.... thoughts?


They were great at DDT4, I thought. Good vibes for the opener, would like to see them back for sure.


----------



## peep4life

I thought Team Tremendous fit right in with PWG, they did a solid job


----------



## Lazyking

No spoilers of course, but is DDT4 this year worth it? As good as their last show?


----------



## Corey

Lazyking said:


> No spoilers of course, but is DDT4 this year worth it? As good as their last show?


Probably won't be out for another month or so. Match listing certainly looks like it's gonna be fun though.


----------



## TJQ

Listening to the Young Bucks RF shoot, and they're talking about Mt Rushmore plans before Drake and Kevin got signed. Apparently there was supposed to be Mt Rusmore vs Joey/Candice/Drake/Super Dragon in an 8 man tag Guerrilla Warfare match. Now I'm sad :mj2


----------



## preetlove

sounds cool


----------



## DGenerationMC

No Drake as PWG Champ 

No Super Dragon literally murdering Adam Cole


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> No Drake as PWG Champ
> 
> No Super Dragon literally murdering Adam Cole


Now with that in my mind, I need to pray that an equally amazing opportunity for one last Super Dragon run to present itself :mj2

A Guerrilla Warfare match with Roddy for the PWG title would probably make me mark out like a 6 year old :homer


----------



## Louaja89

TJQ said:


> Listening to the Young Bucks RF shoot, and they're talking about Mt Rushmore plans before Drake and Kevin got signed. Apparently there was supposed to be Mt Rusmore vs Joey/Candice/Drake/Super Dragon in an 8 man tag Guerrilla Warfare match. Now I'm sad :mj2


:cena6:done:done


----------



## xgetitawayx

Lazyking said:


> No spoilers of course, but is DDT4 this year worth it? As good as their last show?


It was a fun show but not as good overall as the last two, in my opinion.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Bummed about Josh Alexander having to retire. Monster Mafia were on fire so far in PWG


----------



## Cleavage

https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/610603740031119361

my life is complete.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

The Wolves, Tozawa, Jack Evans and Angelico all at Threemendous IV!

Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay in BOLA!


----------



## Hibachi

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Bummed about Josh Alexander having to retire. Monster Mafia were on fire so far in PWG


Yeah, its a total bummer.


----------



## FITZ

TJQ said:


> Listening to the Young Bucks RF shoot, and they're talking about Mt Rushmore plans before Drake and Kevin got signed. Apparently there was supposed to be Mt Rusmore vs Joey/Candice/Drake/Super Dragon in an 8 man tag Guerrilla Warfare match. Now I'm sad :mj2


I think that could have legitimately been the greatest match ever. 4 of the best heels I've seen taking on two of the most sympathetic and likable faces that you are going to find and PWG's biggest baddass and PWG's kayfabe most successful wrestler. I remember that idea had been fantasy booked by people once they formed the faction and started fueding with Candice and Joey.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

The Wolves will be at Threemendous.


----------



## DGenerationMC

racoonie said:


> The Wolves, Tozawa, Jack Evans and Angelico all at Threemendous IV!
> 
> Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay in BOLA!





Cleavage said:


> https://twitter.com/OfficialPWG/status/610603740031119361
> 
> my life is complete.





HEELLoveMachine said:


> The Wolves will be at Threemendous.


----------



## Corey

Looks like they had to stack the card for Threemendous IV because it's on July 24th, which is the same date as ROH's Death Before Dishonor iPPV. They likely won't have Strong, ACH, or Sydal to use. 

Awesome news though! Shame we won't get Roddy/Tozawa. Evans & Angelico vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett would probably be insane.


----------



## Cleavage

Tozawa/Roddy plz pretty please

dammit just saw 187's post, fuck my life but the HAWKS just won so DON'T FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## TJQ

YEP, JUST SAW THIS ON TWITTER AND HAD A HEART ATTACK. BUT I SEE YOU GUYS ARE ON TOP OF IT.








Jack Evans 187 said:


> Awesome news though! Shame we won't get Roddy/Tozawa. *Evans & Angelico vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett would probably be insane.*


Agreed, but for whatever reason I feel like it's going to be Angelico/Evans vs Candice & Joey, and Everett/Lee vs Wolves. With that said, Tozawa vs Ricochet pretty please :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa

TOZAWA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Ospreay and Scurll, about time British Wrestlers who aren't known for their Japan work got a chance. They'll kill it as well.


----------



## Memphis Fan

I know this make upset of some people but I want just want to know your opinions. How much longer can PWG keep pushing the Joey and Candice team ? I read the reviews of the last show and at least half of the crowd cheered when Strong superkicked Candice and they lost the belts.

I never have understood the appeal of Candice wrestling men twice her size , the men having to sell for her and then put her over. Is this act runs it course.? Will Candice ever go back to wrestling women ? I not knocking Candice , she works hard , but I just want to know people take on this act. I just don't understand why people want to watch intergender wrestling ?

I buy PWG DVDS and skip over the Joey & Candice matches .. I watched a few and that was enough .


----------



## Genking48

The chance of another MOTYC Strong/Ospreay match :yeahyeah


----------



## Groovemachine

OSPREAY!!! Fuck yeah! And Tozawa back in the US? THANK YOU PWG.


----------



## TJQ

Most likely we're going to get Tozawa/Hero, since they were talking about that a while back on twitter. I'd prefer Ricochet/Tozawa but I think he'd kill it with Hero


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Memphis Fan said:


> I know this make upset of some people but I want just want to know your opinions. How much longer can PWG keep pushing the Joey and Candice team ? I read the reviews of the last show and at least half of the crowd cheered when Strong superkicked Candice and they lost the belts.
> 
> I never have understood the appeal of Candice wrestling men twice her size , the men having to sell for her and then put her over. Is this act runs it course.? Will Candice ever go back to wrestling women ? I not knocking Candice , she works hard , but I just want to know people take on this act. I just don't understand why people want to watch intergender wrestling ?
> 
> I buy PWG DVDS and skip over the Joey & Candice matches .. I watched a few and that was enough .


For starters, Candice is a damn good female worker. I don't care if she's half the size of her opponents. This is pro wrestling, it's okay to be fun and not realistic. You're talking about the same promotion with Chuck Taylors grenades, the slow motion segment of a match, IIRC Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano where they just dicked around for 10 minutes. It's fine. PWG is an amazing platform for many styles of wrestling that caters to a bunch of fans.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Most likely we're going to get Tozawa/Hero, since they were talking about that a while back on twitter. I'd prefer Ricochet/Tozawa but I think he'd kill it with Hero


I am all for Tozawa/Hero :mark: Could be great.


----------



## sXeMope

Memphis Fan said:


> I know this make upset of some people but I want just want to know your opinions. How much longer can PWG keep pushing the Joey and Candice team ? I read the reviews of the last show and at least half of the crowd cheered when Strong superkicked Candice and they lost the belts.
> 
> I never have understood the appeal of Candice wrestling men twice her size , the men having to sell for her and then put her over. Is this act runs it course.? Will Candice ever go back to wrestling women ? I not knocking Candice , she works hard , but I just want to know people take on this act. I just don't understand why people want to watch intergender wrestling ?
> 
> I buy PWG DVDS and skip over the Joey & Candice matches .. I watched a few and that was enough .


I feel like Candice and her schtick is one of those things that's better the less you see it. Not taking anything away from her in terms of wrestling, but seeing her wrestle guys the way she does gets old quickly. When it was public that her and Gargano were a thing and she was moving to Ohio I was pretty excited because I follow promotions in the Ohio area and it's surrounding regions but by this point I spend most of her matches browsing Twitter.


Super excited to see Ospreay and Scurll. I'd love to see Scurll and ZSJ have a match in the US. I watched them wrestle in a recent Progress show and that match alone made me realize how shitty most of the American "technicians" are...


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm a fan of Candice & Joey respectively but yes, I'd like to see them go their separate ways in PWG. I know the team does good business on the rest of the indies but I think it's time for them to split in PWG. No big breakup storyline required (heel Candice & Gargano perhaps?), just let them do their own thing.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Japanese Puroresu said:


> For starters, Candice is a damn good female worker. I don't care if she's half the size of her opponents. This is pro wrestling, it's okay to be fun and not realistic. You're talking about the same promotion with Chuck Taylors grenades, the slow motion segment of a match, IIRC Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano where they just dicked around for 10 minutes. It's fine. PWG is an amazing platform for many styles of wrestling that caters to a bunch of fans.


 That for answering my question . Now I get why people like Candice and Joey . I still don't . Wrestling is supposed to be realistic , like NJPW and NOAH .. Candice working with men is not realistic and I just don't enjoy her work . I don't watch PWG for any of the things you mention. Most it that is not pro wrestling , it is talent goofing around because they can and don't have to answer to the booker.

I watch PWG to see guys like Ricochet , Roderick Strong , Chris Hero and Zach Sabre , JR have great wrestling matches. All that other Sports Entertainment stuff may be fun , but it not what makes PWG good . It is the wrestling , which can be just fantastic. However to each their own .


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Memphis Fan said:


> I know this make upset of some people but I want just want to know your opinions. How much longer can PWG keep pushing the Joey and Candice team ? I read the reviews of the last show and at least half of the crowd cheered when Strong superkicked Candice and they lost the belts.
> 
> I never have understood the appeal of Candice wrestling men twice her size , the men having to sell for her and then put her over. Is this act runs it course.? Will Candice ever go back to wrestling women ? I not knocking Candice , she works hard , but I just want to know people take on this act. I just don't understand why people want to watch intergender wrestling ?
> 
> I buy PWG DVDS and skip over the Joey & Candice matches .. I watched a few and that was enough .


Honestly, people just dislike Joey Ryan that much. People always cheer Candice hard and boo the hell out of Joey


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Memphis Fan said:


> I know this make upset of some people but I want just want to know your opinions. How much longer can PWG keep pushing the Joey and Candice team ? I read the reviews of the last show and at least half of the crowd cheered when Strong superkicked Candice and they lost the belts.
> 
> I never have understood the appeal of Candice wrestling men twice her size , the men having to sell for her and then put her over. Is this act runs it course.? Will Candice ever go back to wrestling women ? I not knocking Candice , she works hard , but I just want to know people take on this act. I just don't understand why people want to watch intergender wrestling ?
> 
> I buy PWG DVDS and skip over the Joey & Candice matches .. I watched a few and that was enough .


They'll be pushed a few more months as a team but they'll split soon, Candice is one of the most over wrestlers on the PWG roster so they must be planning something big for her as for Joey, no one really cares for him


----------



## TJQ

ShadowSucks92 said:


> as for Joey, no one really cares for him


I prefer Joey unk3


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Yay Tozawa.

Boo Richards.


----------



## DGenerationMC

This is honestly better than pay day


----------



## Corey

Jeeeeesus that looks so great. The finals. kada


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

NOAH and New japan have a lot of comedy matches

Fuck wrestling being realistic, it's people fake fighting with moves that require so much cooperation to not hurt the other guy.

Shame about monster mafia being done. But team tremendous is cool


----------



## TJQ

Everett/Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns and the finals look :homer


----------



## Fighter Daron

TJQ said:


> Everett/Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns and the finals look :homer


And Gulak/Thatcher and the world championship.


----------



## Flux

Random question but does anybody know the name of the band/group that does the music for PWG's preview videos?

Edit: Nevermind,I found them. Called Barbarian Overlords


----------



## TJQ

:mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611272450928566272


----------



## LaMelo

This just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Corey

I really don't know what the odds of this are, but AJ Styles doesn't have any bookings between ROH's TV Tapings June 20th and NJPW Dominion week on July 3rd, so... maybe he shows up at Mystery Vortex June 26th??? Ya never know!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I really don't know what the odds of this are, but AJ Styles doesn't have any bookings between ROH's TV Tapings June 20th and NJPW Dominion week on July 3rd, so... maybe he shows up at Mystery Vortex June 26th??? Ya never know!


God knows The Bullet Club need any more titles. The Bucks can walk in anytime they want and have the PWG Tag Titles literally thrown at them. Would be cool to see AJ as PWG Champ, even if it's only for a show or two.


----------



## RKing85

Shame that PWG doesn't have the entrances on the dvd.

Tozawa coming through the curtain is going to blow the roof off that place.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

- Whoever suggested Everett/Lee vs the Wolves: I know PWG will book this to troll my heart strings :lol

- I'm all in on the idea of 'Evil Candice'

- Aries for BOLA. Please.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> - Aries for BOLA. Please.


This. :agree:


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611713906818445312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611715147531317248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611716096450670592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611717176764928000


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Draco Malfoy MANDREWS!


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

You'll like Mark Andrews, always been impressed when I've seen him.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611272450928566272


Please win.


----------



## TJQ

MTheBehemoth said:


> Please win.


I'm still rooting for my homeboy, Trevor.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

So disappointed Timothy Thatcher is gonna be there.


----------



## malek

With Shelley out injured, I can't even hope for him to appear this year 

Quite happy with Thatcher, though.


----------



## DOPA

Ospreay and Scurll in BOLA :mark:

Both will kill it but Ospreay especially will be an awesome fit for PWG. Crowd will love him.


----------



## BillThompson

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> So disappointed Timothy Thatcher is gonna be there.


Them bringing in one of the best wrestlers in the world is very disappointing, yes.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

BillThompson said:


> Them bringing in one of the best wrestlers in the world is very disappointing, yes.


I find him sooooo boring. PWG is about the personality, entertainment AND wrestling (for some). I just don't think he will add anything. :shrug


----------



## BillThompson

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I find him sooooo boring. PWG is about the personality, entertainment AND wrestling (for some). I just don't think he will add anything. :shrug


He was the best wrestler in the world in 2014, is in contention again in 2015; he'll add plenty. Some people don't like him, that's cool, I take no issue with that. I've never found him boring, and find that he brings the personality and entertainment along with the wrestling. The moment he steps foot in a PWG ring he becomes the best wrestler in the promotion, so I welcome his addition.

And the reality is that Dragon needs to turn to guys like Thatcher, Gresham, Sabre, etc. Both because their style is becoming more and more popular on the indie circuit and because PWG will be losing a large chunk of talent in the coming year. WWE has specifically been targeting high level guys from PWG (as well as from EVOLVE) and Dragon needs to get in on some new talent while he can (although in reality Thatcher, like Gulak and Busick, is most likely a short term thing as eventually his WWN contract will preclude him from working for certain places like PWG).


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

BillThompson said:


> He was the best wrestler in the world in 2014, is in contention again in 2015; he'll add plenty. Some people don't like him, that's cool, I take no issue with that. I've never found him boring, and find that he brings the personality and entertainment along with the wrestling. The moment he steps foot in a PWG ring he becomes the best wrestler in the promotion, so I welcome his addition.
> 
> And the reality is that Dragon needs to turn to guys like Thatcher, Gresham, Sabre, etc. Both because their style is becoming more and more popular on the indie circuit and because PWG will be losing a large chunk of talent in the coming year. WWE has specifically been targeting high level guys from PWG (as well as from EVOLVE) and Dragon needs to get in on some new talent while he can (although in reality Thatcher, like Gulak and Busick, is most likely a short term thing as eventually his WWN contract will preclude him from working for certain places like PWG).


I love that PWG is having to recruit new talent, I'm a HUGE Sabre fan and am always thrilled to see him in PWG.

I don't think Thatcher is a bad wrestler, just not to my tastes. Wouldn't quite go as far to say he will instantly be the best in the promotion. Oh well, each to their own.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hmmm, never seen Timothy Thatcher wrestle before.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## GeneParmesan

I'm REALLY hoping for either Lee & Everett vs. Evans & Angelico, or Lee vs. Tozawa at Threemendous.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Evans/Angelico-Bucks-Everett/Lee 3-way tag team Ladder match plz.:trips5


----------



## TJQ

KicksToFaces! said:


> Evans/Angelico-Bucks-Everett/Lee 3-way tag team Ladder match plz.:trips5


I think if anything has potential to beat the Threemendous III main event, that could be it.

Also, thought this was dope


----------



## Corey

That superkick silhouette makes me think the Bucks will be there and NOT at ROH's Death Before Dishonor iPPV.


----------



## CMDeluxe

One of The Bucks tweeted in response to someone asking if they were fighting Evans and Angelico and they said the wouldn't be and currently don't work for PWG.


----------



## DGenerationMC

CMDeluxe said:


> One of The Bucks tweeted in response to someone asking if they were fighting Evans and Angelico and they said the wouldn't be and currently don't work for PWG.


Yep, my day is ruined.


----------



## Corey

Well then... so much for that idea.  Maybe they will be at DBD after all.

Or maybe they're just trolling us all and they'll show up at Mystery Vortex and win the tag belts. :lol


----------



## TJQ

ALSO, MY DDT4 DVD CAME :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Have you seen Roddy's reply's on twitter to them :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cleavage said:


> Have you seen Roddy's reply's on twitter to them :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613118045930811392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613117844298072065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613117588529352704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611718182836043778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611716321840136192And the best one...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611739988934422529:lol


----------



## MTheBehemoth

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613118045930811392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613117844298072065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613117588529352704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611718182836043778
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611716321840136192And the best one...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611739988934422529:lol


<3


----------



## TJQ

Starting DDT4 :homer

edit: You can immediately call me a fan of Team Tremendous, those guys were fucking awesome.

edit2: OK THEY MESSED IT UP A BIT AND I WON'T SAY WHICH TEAM BUT THE FINISH TO EVERETT/LEE VS SYDAL/BAILEY WAS FUCKING COOL AS FUCK. I PRAY THEY DO THIS AGAIN. *FOR ANYBODY THAT DOESN'T MIND HAVING IT SPOILED *AND WANTS TO SEE IT I CUT IT, HERE YOU GO. 

http://gfycat.com/ShinyShabbyCarp


----------



## Gretchen

Lmfao, Roddy is a literal god.


----------



## LaMelo

Roddy!


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Trevor Lee and PENTAGON JR confirmed for BOLA!

EDIT: + Drew Gulak and Angelico!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Are you serious? Pentagon Jr at PWG... Oh my god...


----------



## Platt

> Trevor Lee is the eleventh entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Pentagón Jr is the twelfth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Drew Gulak is the Thirteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Angélico is the fourteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Trent? is the fifteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Andrew Everett is the sixteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Fénix is the seventeenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Rich Swann is the eighteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Jack Evans is the nineteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!


This lineup is stacked. Is it too much to hope for Cuerno & Drago.

EDIT:


> Drago is the twentieth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles! :mark:
> 
> Matt Sydal is the twenty-first entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Aero Star is the twenty-second entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Zack Sabre, Jr. is the twenty-third entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Drew Galloway is the twenty-fourth and final entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Are you serious? Pentagon Jr at PWG... Oh my god...


I would love to see Super Dragon Vs. Pentagon Jr. before I die


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Matt Sydal, Aerostar, Drew Galloway, and Zack Sabre JR are the final entrants!


----------



## Flux

HOOOOOOLLEEEEEE SHEIITTTTT

BOLA kada


----------



## DGenerationMC

ELIZABETH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey

Mother of christ that's gonna be one hell of a weekend.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Love how packed BOLA is going to be with European and Lucha Underground stars! So pumped to see the likes of Drago, Aerostar, Fenix and especially PENTAGON JR in PWG!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

BOLA is gonna be so fucking good. Can't wait.


----------



## peep4life

Going to have to go all three days if possible


----------



## Even Flow

BOLA is going to be awesome this year.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

peep4life said:


> Going to have to go all three days if possible


This is the part where we brag about attending :mark:
Sorry, y'all :lmao


----------



## Groovemachine

That is an absolutely insane line-up. Hats off to Super Dragon et al. Wow.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Fuck man..... BOLA could end up being better than the G1.


----------



## Cleavage

HEY PWG TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!

Also Pentagón Jr/Roddy needs to happen.


----------



## Corey

Interesting to note the omissions amongst this AWESOME lineup. Roderick Strong & AJ Styles aren't there. Most likely because ROH has a show in Atlanta on the 29th. Wonder if Roddy will show up for Night 3? Who knows. Also curious to see where Sabin winds up. GFW also runs a double shot on the 28th and 29th in Pennsylvania and Virginia.

Here's a full list that'll come in handy I'm sure:

Will Ospreay
Marty Scurll
Timothy Thatcher
Mike Bailey
Chris Hero
Biff Busick
Mark Andrews
Brian Cage
Ricochet 
Trevor Lee
Tommy End
Pentagon Jr. 
Drew Gulak
Angelico
Trent?
Andrew Everett
Fenix
Rich Swann
Jack Evans
Drago
Matt Sydal
Aero Star
Zack Sabre Jr. 
Drew Galloway

Who the fuck do you pick as a winner? :lol I'll take Pentagon Jr. just because I REALLY wanna see him face Roddy, but Fenix & Gulak could be two dark horses. Sabre Jr. could make it to the finals as well. Who the hell knows!


----------



## Memphis Fan

I would think that Chris Sabin , Roderick Strong , Cedric Alexander and ACH will all be working ROH . The word is that AR Fox will also be joining ROH . I am surprised that Sydal is not booked for the ROH , considering the ROH booker is his best friend. What is really positive is that all these companies are running shows the same weekend , so a lot of wrestlers have work . Both ROH and PWG will have strong lineups and both companies will sell out . Good to see.

I am kinda shocked Tommasso Ciimpa , Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor aren't in BOLA , where else could they be ?? GFW ?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Shall we post who will make BOLAs Final 3?

My Dream Final 3 - Trevor Lee/Drew Galloway/Zack Sabre Jr

Realistic Final 3 - Trevor Lee/Biff Busick/Brian Cage


----------



## LaMelo

It will be good to see Cage!


----------



## DGenerationMC

My picks are Sydal, Galloway, Busick & Everett.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

* I'm not @ the show tonight 
** I'll post the matches in Spoiler Tags, but *not the results*



Spoiler: Matches Thus Far



Johnny Gargano vs Tommasso Ciampa
Monster Mafia (Page/Alexander) vs World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice/Joey)
Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick



*** :done


Spoiler: Shit just got real



Roderick Strong Open Challenge! Mike "Speedball" Bailey answers!!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

https://instagram.com/p/4apBLwLpWZ/


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I can't with THIS shirt :lol



Spoiler: dat shirt


----------



## DGenerationMC

MTheBehemoth said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4apBLwLpWZ/


I hope none of those animals hurt her.


----------



## Mick & Brie

No Chuck Taylor


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Mick & Brie said:


> No Chuck Taylor


The night is young! It's only Intermission right now. There's still about 2 hours to go

*Intermission Over

**


Spoiler: Mystery Vortex Continues



John Silver (Beaver Boys) vs Brian Cage


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I love me some Thatcher and Busick. I wonder what the reaction to Thatcher will be.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Sofia Vergara in the crowd wearing all white clothing & stilettos fpalm

:mark: :mark:



Spoiler: WELL DAMN!



Chris Hero vs ZACK SABRE JR



* (Booker T voice)


Spoiler: OH MAH GOODNESSSS



Trevor Lee/Andrew Everett vs THE YOUNG BUCKS


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Spoiler: spoiler



The Bucks are the new champs


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex 3 stuff



Speedball/Roddy kada 
ZSJ/Hero also sounds awesome. This whole show sounds great. PWG is love.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

_Way_ better than Mystery Vortex II. I saw the hashtag



Spoiler: LOL



#RoddyKarate


 so obviously PWG Fuckery occurred :lol


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Spoiler: spoiler



Super Dragon, Strong and THe Young Bucks beat the shit out of everyone and form Mount Rushmore 2.0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614693423015051264


----------



## NastyYaffa

MTheBehemoth said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Super Dragon, Strong and THe Young Bucks beat the shit out of everyone and form Mount Rushmore 2.0
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614693423015051264


:sodone


----------



## MTheBehemoth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614692789591384064
Last 2 weeks - Pro wrestling losing its mind.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex



They already have merch! :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> I would love to see Super Dragon Vs. Pentagon Jr. before I die


I don't know if it's a good idea for SD to step in a ring again. The way that dude wrestled.... he is probably a match away from his deathbed. Just sayin.


----------



## peep4life

Fun show tonight. It wad hot as hell in the building but the wrestling made up for it. The end was so much fun and unexpected


----------



## Flair Shot

BOLA 2015 looks like it will be insane with that stacked line up.

Of course i'm rooting for Pentagon Jr. but realistically i'm not expecting him to win. I think either Biff Busick, Brian Cage or Zack Sabre Jr. will win it this year.


----------



## Flux

HOLEEEE SHIETTTTT

The ending of Mystery Vortes looks like it could be my favourite thing in the world. 



Spoiler: WE NEED THIS MATCH OR ELSE



SUPER DRAGON VS TREVOR LEE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex III stuff












Some clips:
https://instagram.com/p/4bKt4thSsh/
https://instagram.com/p/4bRHvzgSNZ/


----------



## DGenerationMC

You got me again, PWG.


----------



## Even Flow

HOLY SHIT!!!

HE'S BACK :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Oh and who can forget Mount Rushmore 2.0 :mark:

And also those Instagram vids :mark:


----------



## Corey

R.I.P. to everyone who tried to remain spoiler free. :lol



Spoiler: Hahaha






Jack Evans 187 said:


> Or maybe they're just trolling us all and they'll show up at Mystery Vortex and win the tag belts. :lol






:lmao That was easy.


----------



## Louaja89

HOLY FUCKING SHIT !! :mark::mark::ex::ex:


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex III



I wonder if they'll do the massive Guerrilla Warfare match they wanted to do back when they had Drake, Steen, and Cole. I can see Roderick Strong, Super Dragon, and The Young Bucks vs. Biff Busick, Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, and maybe Trevor Lee or Johnny Gargano. Maybe even Excalibur would come out of retirement for one more match?

Funny thing though, is that last time, Drake and (And to a lesser extent, Steen's) WWE signing messed up the plans and Biff Busick is currently on the shortlist of guys who'll likely be under contract by the end of the year, as well as the rumors that Roddy may become ROH exclusive (Though I would assume that Roddy gave Dragon his word that he'll be able to continue working for him, short term at least)


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: spoiler



If Excalibur came back :sodone


----------



## LaMelo

Please come back!


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Man PWG doing it big


Makes me really want to get tickets and go to SoCal to watch BOLA


----------



## Flux

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: Mystery Vortex III
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll do the massive Guerrilla Warfare match they wanted to do back when they had Drake, Steen, and Cole. I can see Roderick Strong, Super Dragon, and The Young Bucks vs. Biff Busick, Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, and maybe Trevor Lee or Johnny Gargano. Maybe even Excalibur would come out of retirement for one more match?
> 
> Funny thing though, is that last time, Drake and (And to a lesser extent, Steen's) WWE signing messed up the plans and Biff Busick is currently on the shortlist of guys who'll likely be under contract by the end of the year, as well as the rumors that Roddy may become ROH exclusive (Though I would assume that Roddy gave Dragon his word that he'll be able to continue working for him, short term at least)





Spoiler: ..



Sabre, Trevor Lee, Joey Ryan and Candice would be a sweet throw-together team that I could see happening (and all have beefs with someone in Mt. Rushmore 2.0). Possibly adding Ricochet depending on Sabre's schedule.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex + Chris Hero picture



I think they will do Busick vs. Dragon at some point. Busick has been talking about it on twitter (I think) and apparently they had a little staredown at Mystery Vortex.

Pretty nasty picture of Chris Hero's finger injury @ Mystery Vortex:


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615265100648157184
Also Roddy's response to that:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615266573188767744


----------



## TJQ

Let me just tell you, I've been away with no internet for the weekend. I went on twitter just now and saw all of what happened and I am hard as a god damn rock. AS A GOD DAMN ROCK. GOD FUCKING BLESS PWG.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615260067009421312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615261477549637632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615268109901938688
Ricochet vs. Tozawa :cena6 Can't wait for that. Love their DGUSA match from 2013.


----------



## Flux

TOZAWA


----------



## Corey

You know what's crazy to me? On July 24th, there's three MAJOR wrestling events going on:

ROH Death Before Dishonor iPPV in Baltimore
GFW's 1st TV Taping in Las Vegas
PWG Threemendous IV in Reseda

It amazes me that out of those three, the Bucks took the PWG booking. I have no idea if money is any factor behind the decision, but for them to miss several PWG shows in the past few months and then show up for this one shows their dedication to the company. You have to think they'd make more money from iPPV or TV, right? Maybe not but who knows. Wonder if they'll fly cross country for ROH's TV tapings the next night?

So much wrestling for one day! Plus it's right in the middle of G1! :lol

Also interesting to note that WWE is running a live event in Bakersfield CA the same night, which is only 90 minutes from Reseda. Wonder if people in California are gonna have to make a decision that night?


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You know what's crazy to me? On July 24th, there's three MAJOR wrestling events going on:
> 
> ROH Death Before Dishonor iPPV in Baltimore
> GFW's 1st TV Taping in Las Vegas
> PWG Threemendous IV in Reseda
> 
> It amazes me that out of those three, the Bucks took the PWG booking. I have no idea if money is any factor behind the decision, but for them to miss several PWG shows in the past few months and then show up for this one shows their dedication to the company. You have to think they'd make more money from iPPV or TV, right? Maybe not but who knows. Wonder if they'll fly cross country for ROH's TV tapings the next night?


Well I'm pretty sure the Bucks own a portion of PWG, so I wouldn't see it as TOO surprising. As well as the angle and stuff that transpired at Mystery Vortex it would be kinda stupid to start something then be gone for the next show.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Also interesting to note that WWE is running a live event in Bakersfield CA the same night, which is only 90 minutes from Reseda. Wonder if people in California are gonna have to make a decision that night?



The ones with no sense of good wrestling, maybe :lol


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Well I'm pretty sure the Bucks own a portion of PWG, so I wouldn't see it as TOO surprising. As well as the angle and stuff that transpired at Mystery Vortex it would be kinda stupid to start something then be gone for the next show.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with no sense of good wrestling, maybe :lol


Ok then the top part definitely makes sense then if they're part owners. I just thought it was very telling they chose PWG over the other two, even without the angle they ran at Vortex.

Hey, I bet you there's at least _some_ folks out there that will be faced with a tough decision.  Do I go to PWG? Do I go to WWE? Do I order the ROH iPPV? Do I drive a little farther and go see the GFW tapings and gamble my life away in Vegas??? :lol


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615656699404271616


Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Hey, I bet you there's at least some folks out there that will be faced with a tough decision. * Do I go to PWG? Do I go to WWE? Do I order the ROH iPPV? Do I drive a little farther and go see the GFW tapings and gamble my life away in Vegas??? :lol


It makes me a bit sad that these people exist.


----------



## hgr423

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You know what's crazy to me? On July 24th, there's three MAJOR wrestling events going on:
> 
> ROH Death Before Dishonor iPPV in Baltimore
> GFW's 1st TV Taping in Las Vegas
> PWG Threemendous IV in Reseda


One of these is not like the others.


----------



## TJQ

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Unfathomable levels of happiness from me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fuck the heart attack, I'm having convulsions.


----------



## Louaja89

Did you guys see that PWG posted the aftermath of Mystery Vortex on youtube ?
Edit : LOL just saw it two posts before me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Unfathomable levels of happiness from me.


So epic :banderas


----------



## santo

Anyone else get the feeling that Excalibur legitimately didn't want to take that curb stomp and was legit KO'd from Dragon's elbow? 

Damn great angle. Could watch it again and again.


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Unfathomable levels of happiness from me.


HOLY FUCKING SHIT. 

if there was any doubt that PWG wasn't the best pro wrestling company on the planet this should kill that quick smart.

Side note the most shocking part wasn't Dragons turn. It was Excalibur taking bumps for the first time in 8 years. Could this mean that the greatest commentator is about to step back in the ring?


----------



## Flux

Rick Knox :banderas


----------



## Cleavage

super dragon murdering everyone just because :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cleavage said:


> super dragon murdering everyone just because :lmao


Him pinning Trevor Lee was such an emotional moment. You deserve it, Super Dragon. :mj2


----------



## Cleavage

NastyYaffa said:


> Him pinning Trevor Lee was such an emotional moment. You deserve it, Super Dragon. :mj2


my allergies randomly cameback so i had a few tears, he's da real MVP :mj2

Also Roddy telling him to not kick the t-shirt :done


----------



## Corey

I'm trying to refrain from watching the video because I think it'll be even more epic once you watch it as part of the show. I'm not sure if I can make it. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

That Mystery Vortex III teaser :mark:


----------



## TJQ

These normally get posted in the Indy DVD thread but since it's at PWG I figure I'd throw it in here, great ep.


----------



## NastyYaffa

After watching Ospreay/Sydal + Ospreay/Styles, I gotta say that I am really excited to see how Will Ospreay does @ BOLA.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> After watching Ospreay/Sydal + Ospreay/Styles, I gotta say that I am really excited to see how Will Ospreay does @ BOLA.


Will Ospreay vs Mike Bailey/Trevor Lee/Jack Evans/Fenix/Angelico/Aero Star/Swann/Ricochet (again) :homer 

This BOLA has more than enough potential to out do last years, hype levels are out of this universe.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Three*mendous
*3 *minutes
C-O-N...spiracy :lol


----------



## Brock

Even though i can't honestly say i follow PWG, bar the odd select matches here and there, i bought the Don't Sweat The Technique DVD off ebay, and it arrived today. 

Really wanted to watch two or three matches off it, but the whole event sounds really fucking good TBH.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Even though i can't honestly say i follow PWG, bat the odd select matches here and there, i bought the Don't Sweat The Technique DVD off ebay, and it arrived today.
> 
> Really wanted to watch two or three matches off it, but the whole event sounds really fucking good TBH.


Enjoy the show! It's my favorite wrestling show of 2015 so far alongside NJPW WK9 & Dominion.


----------



## Groovemachine

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *Three*mendous
> *3 *minutes
> C-O-N...spiracy :lol


Rosey and Jamal are booked?!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even at his most heroic, Ricochet sounds like an ass :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> Even at his most heroic, Ricochet sounds like an ass :lol


Roddy's thoughts on that video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616213470569213952


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Even at his most heroic, Ricochet sounds like an ass :lol


Ricochet vs Super Dragon pls :homer


----------



## Cleavage

NastyYaffa said:


> Roddy's thoughts on that video:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616213470569213952


----------



## TJQ

TJQ said:


> Listening to the Young Bucks RF shoot, and they're talking about Mt Rushmore plans before Drake and Kevin got signed. Apparently there was supposed to be Mt Rusmore vs Joey/Candice/Drake/Super Dragon in an 8 man tag Guerrilla Warfare match. Now I'm sad :mj2


I just had a thought, does anybody think the reason they're doing a Rushmore 2.0 is to do this like they had planned ages ago? Obviously the teams would be different in this scenario, but do you think that's why Roddy went after WCTT at DDT4 and why Ricochet is calling them out now?


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> I just had a thought, does anybody think the reason they're doing a Rushmore 2.0 is to do this like they had planned ages ago? Obviously the teams would be different in this scenario, but do you think that's why Roddy went after WCTT at DDT4 and why Ricochet is calling them out now?


That's what I'm thinking. As Steen and The Bucks have said in their shoots (even the Super Dragon return was planned for last year), Drake & Steen getting signed ruined the storyline. Only reason I can see for Mount Rushmore 2.0 is to finish what the originals started. Seemed like they were so close getting the ending they wanted last year but fate intervened.

My guess for the 4-on-4 Warfare is Strong, Bucks & Dragon against Ricochet, Lee, Everett & Busick with ALL the titles on the line plus MR's existence. I'm afraid that Candice & Joey will just be fed to the Bucks


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Does anybody know when BOLA tickets go up?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

TheRealFunkman said:


> Does anybody know when BOLA tickets go up?


No date announced yet, but surely within the next couple weeks


----------



## TJQ

They seem to do the tickets around 3 weeks before the show, so i imagine they'll go up for sale within the first week of August. 

Also, Trevor Lee just posted this and i thought it was cool as fuck.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619364539218460673


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Reference:
For last year's BOLA (Aug 28th-30th) tickets went on sale *July 10th*.


----------



## Even Flow

TheRealFunkman said:


> Does anybody know when BOLA tickets go up?


When they go up for sale, you'll have to be well quick. The last show literally sold out in minutes iirc, and no card was announced. 

Can you imagine what BOLA will be like?


----------



## Braylyt

Why doesn't this promotion have any events up? 

A+ marketing boys:HHH2


----------



## Corey

Braylyt said:


> Why doesn't this promotion have any events up?
> 
> A+ marketing boys:HHH2


Events up where? You can download them on Highspots or buy the DVDs pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Even Flow

Or you can download the newer shows from the Indy media section, when they get released.

Infact, DDT4 is still active if you want to download it.


----------



## Braylyt

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Events up where? You can download them on Highspots or buy the DVDs pretty much everywhere.


Yeah I'm not buying DVD's from a promotion I know squat about. After finally succesfully branching out from WWE and watching all kinds of Lucha shows I thought I'd give this a chance. But none of their events can be streamed, watched on DM or torrented. 
The most recent one is from 2012:drake1 no thank u.


----------



## TJQ

Braylyt said:


> Yeah I'm not buying DVD's from a promotion I know squat about. After finally succesfully branching out from WWE and watching all kinds of Lucha shows I thought I'd give this a chance. But none of their events can be streamed, watched on DM or torrented.
> The most recent one is from 2012:drake1 no thank u.


:tripsscust

They can't stream their shows because their shows are literally indy super cards with contracted talent. Because of that they can only do DVDs. If you're going to not watch some incredible wrestling because it's mildly inconvenient then go for it. 

With that said, the shows are up on watchwrestling so you can just watch them there.


----------



## Corey

Braylyt said:


> Yeah I'm not buying DVD's from a promotion I know squat about. After finally succesfully branching out from WWE and watching all kinds of Lucha shows I thought I'd give this a chance. But none of their events can be streamed, watched on DM or torrented.
> The most recent one is from 2012:drake1 no thank u.


Yeah that's probably because they're in the business of making money. Their shows are all over XWT though, so I'm not sure where you're looking.

BTW, probably not a positive way to enter this thread for a company you know squat about.


----------



## Flair Shot

Braylyt said:


> Yeah I'm not buying DVD's from a promotion I know squat about. After finally succesfully branching out from WWE and watching all kinds of Lucha shows I thought I'd give this a chance. But none of their events can be streamed, watched on DM or torrented.
> The most recent one is from 2012:drake1 no thank u.


PWG clearly isn't for you.


----------



## Genking48

Braylyt said:


> Yeah I'm not buying DVD's from a promotion I know squat about. After finally succesfully branching out from WWE and watching all kinds of Lucha shows I thought I'd give this a chance. But none of their events can be streamed, watched on DM *or torrented*.
> The most recent one is from 2012:drake1 no thank u.


You must suck at torrenting then.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Do they run places other than their main arena? If so how many fans they get there? I always see pwg get 400 fans, with their reputation you'd think they could double that no problem


----------



## BillThompson

amhlilhaus said:


> Do they run places other than their main arena? If so how many fans they get there? I always see pwg get 400 fans, with their reputation you'd think they could double that no problem


They only run at Reseda. They could definitely bring in more fans if they ran a bigger building, but they have no reason to. They have a model that works, they always turn a profit, and the wrestlers who work for them love the paydays. If something's not broke there's no reason to fix it.


----------



## Fighter Daron

PWG is what it is, they make enough money to continue and that's it. That's part of the charm, the crowd the get into that tiny building is super selected because it's so difficult to get a ticket, and they just run one show a month.


----------



## amhlilhaus

BillThompson said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they run places other than their main arena? If so how many fans they get there? I always see pwg get 400 fans, with their reputation you'd think they could double that no problem
> 
> 
> 
> They only run at Reseda. They could definitely bring in more fans if they ran a bigger building, but they have no reason to. They have a model that works, they always turn a profit, and the wrestlers who work for them love the paydays. If something's not broke there's no reason to fix it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's good. 

At the end of the day it doesn't matter if tna, lucha underground or paragon pro are on national tv. The bottom line is making money and if you do then you've done your job as a promotion.

What are their prices? Must be pretty high


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah, it's good.
> 
> At the end of the day it doesn't matter if tna, lucha underground or paragon pro are on national tv. The bottom line is making money and if you do then you've done your job as a promotion.
> 
> What are their prices? Must be pretty high


I think it's slowly gone up over the past several months because of the high demand, but for their next show front row is $60 and general admission is $45. I bet it's worth every penny just for the experience.


----------



## Braylyt

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah that's probably because they're in the business of making money. Their shows are all over XWT though, so I'm not sure where you're looking.
> 
> BTW, probably not a positive way to enter this thread for a company you know squat about.


Oh I'm sorry I 'entered' your thread so roughly. Wasn't aware this was your first time. I'll be gentle next time.
Asking money without free 'sample'-episodes is terrible business, 
image if WWE just did PPV without Raw or Smackdown. :rock5
Even then a somewhat recent even should've been up but clearly nobody's thought it's worth spreading for the past 3 years.



Genking48 said:


> You must suck at torrenting then.


I don't. Been doing it for over a decade now. 
Nobody seems to bother uploading them.. must be a reason for that.


----------



## Corey

Their Youtube page is literally a plethora of free samples, for the 2nd time nearly ALL of their shows are on XWT, and you can find them on this EXACT forum in the media section. At least attempt to know what the hell you're doing or put forth the minimal effort it takes to find them.


----------



## Genking48

Braylyt said:


> I don't. Been doing it for over a decade now.
> Nobody seems to bother uploading them.. must be a reason for that.


Then you really aren't looking the right places, if you look at all, I can see torrents of their shows from 2007-now.


----------



## Cleavage

i don't understand why you can't just go buy a DVD.


----------



## Lazyking

I get the idea of wanting to sample something before buying and I do wish PWG had their shows able to download legally... its the future of the media but the shows aren't really hard to find for free. watchwrestling has a bunch of them.

Also,you don't really need to know much about PWG.. Storylines are few and far between. Its basically an awesome super indy.. If you've seen other indies, you've likely seen most of the pwg talent already.


----------



## TJQ

Cleavage said:


> i don't understand why you can't just go buy a DVD.


bcuz spending munny on entertainment is silly~~~~


----------



## TJQ

Braylyt said:


> Asking money without free 'sample'-episodes is terrible business,


I guess the previews they put up for *every* show and their reputation aren't enough :toomanykobes








Braylyt said:


> I don't. Been doing it for over a decade now.
> Nobody seems to bother uploading them.. must be a reason for that.


Yet XWT and the media section of this forum are akin to hieroglyphics to you.



doublepostbcuzgodtbh


----------



## Gretchen

TJQ said:


> doublepostbcuzgodtbh


I've reported this post to a mod and hopefully the authorities handle it promptly.



> Remember that -- double posting is a form of spamming (see Spamming above). Double posting may result in warning points if it becomes a persistent issue.


----------



## Braylyt

TJQ said:


> I guess the previews they put up for *every* show and their reputation aren't enough :toomanykobes



Nope. Everyone can make 1 minute previews look good.
Heck WWE promos can make Kane vs Big Show look exciting.
No events on TPB, KAT or Dailymotion = non-existent company.


Not trying to disrespect your darling promotion, it's just that their marketing sucks.


----------



## TJQ

Braylyt said:


> Nope. Everyone can make 1 minute previews look good.
> Heck WWE promos can make Kane vs Big Show look exciting.
> *No events on TPB, KAT or Dailymotion = non-existent company.
> *
> 
> Not trying to disrespect your darling promotion, it's just that their marketing sucks.


----------



## Cleavage

typed "pwg" on KAT in lower cases and found like a page full of shows and porn, WIN! WIN! brah.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Cleavage said:


> typed "pwg" on KAT in lower cases and found like a page full of shows and porn, WIN! WIN! brah.


What is KAT?


----------



## Even Flow

amhlilhaus said:


> What is KAT?


KickAssTorrents


----------



## Hibachi

Cleavage said:


> typed "pwg" on KAT in lower cases and found like a page full of shows and porn, WIN! WIN! brah.


did the same, quality phat ass white girls though!


----------



## Memphis Fan

Cleavage said:


> i don't understand why you can't just go buy a DVD.


 This a million times. You can buy a new PGW DVD for as little as $ 5 dollars. If you cannot afford $ 5 you are really cheap or too broke to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## CoolGuy45

Does someone not like PWG? I... can't... comeprehend... ewkdhfjjfkggghhff... Initiating Self Destruct in 5... 4... 3... Tell him... 2... to watch it before he jud... 1... ges itkmsdnsdvni


----------



## FITZ

Braylyt said:


> I don't. Been doing it for over a decade now.
> Nobody seems to bother uploading them.. must be a reason for that.


You've been doing it poorly for over a decade if you can't find their shows. I don't use any membership site for wrestling and it took me literally 30 seconds to start downloading a show at around 400kb/s


----------



## TJQ

kada


----------



## Cleavage

:strong 

Hero's finger ewwwww!


----------



## TJQ

Cleavage said:


> :strong
> 
> Hero's finger ewwwww!


:Hutz


----------



## Cleavage

TJQ said:


> :Hutz


unk4


----------



## Even Flow

Fucking Hero, for a sec I thought he'd lost weight.

But he's still a fat fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> kada


:banderas Looks like an amazing show.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That show looks sick and oh my god that Bailey/Strong looks stiff.


----------



## Flux

Roddy with another MOTYC it seems. Legitimate question: Could this be the best year for one individual wrestler since McGuinnes in 08 or Danielson in 06?

:strong


----------



## BillThompson

Flux said:


> Roddy with another MOTYC it seems. Legitimate question: Could this be the best year for one individual wrestler since McGuinnes in 08 or Danielson in 06?
> 
> :strong


He's had a great year, but I wouldn't go that far. There's a group of guys- Thatcher, Sabre, Dragon Lee, Gulak, and Strong- who are all having excellent years and I could see any one of them being the wrestler of the year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roddy's definitely my frontrunner for Wrestler of the Year right now, but I can't see him having a year like Danielson did back in 06. 

It would take something BIG for that to happen. He should at least get Comeback of the Year/Most Improved or something like that.


----------



## RKing85

I believe this weekend's show is called Mystery Vortex 3.5


----------



## Goyle

RKing85 said:


> I believe this weekend's show is called Mystery Vortex 3.5


You think they would care a little bit about their anniversary show.


----------



## Even Flow

RKing85 said:


> I believe this weekend's show is called Mystery Vortex 3.5


According to the PWG site & twitter, it's going to be called Threemendous IV


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Even Flow said:


> According to the PWG site & twitter, it's going to be called Threemendous IV



I don't think he was being literal - just playing to the fact that only a small portion of the card has been announced (ala Mystery Vortex shows) :nerd:


----------



## RKing85

bingo racoonie


----------



## TJQ

SO THE RUMORS WERE TRUE 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624759034223038465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624759852783398912


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624759852783398912


My dumb ass thought he meant Batista :lol


----------



## TJQ

Regal is also at PWG scouting


----------



## Corey

BOLA tickets go on sale July 30th at 8PM Pacific time.

EDIT: Konnan is apparently there tonight as well.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624800844672823296


----------



## Corey

WWE is running in Bakersfield right now and fucking Rollins is at a PWG event instead. How fuckin awesome is that? :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

TJQ said:


> Regal is also at PWG scouting


Why would the peg promoter let regal go to his show to scout talent? Is it one of those wrestling protocals? As a business you don't let your competirion go through your books or get unfettered access to your assets. Regal got Steen at a pwg show for instance. Him there signing the best guys WILL lower the quality of the pwg shows and when that happens he may not get his guaranteed sell outs etc.

Then you throw in what wwe is trying to do to roh and why help wwe at all?

Pwg, evolve, who knows who else working with wwe? When it all shakes out I'm betting the indy promotions come out on the very short end.


----------



## BillThompson

There's really nothing to worry about with Regal being at PWG, or any indie show. The indie talent always comes in waves, or goes in cycles. WWE will scout and sign new talent, and other indie talent will step up to replace the signed talent. It's the way of things, and why the death of the indies idea is greatly overstated.


----------



## hgr423

I saw BOLA tickets go on sale this Thursday. Can you buy tickets to all three nights in one transaction? I only want to fly out from the east coast if i can go to all three nights, and I don't want to be stuck with tickets to just one or two nights that I'll no show for.

Thanks.


----------



## Even Flow

The Super Bucks

















:sodone


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> :sodone





Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624830274723954688


----------



## Even Flow

Meltzer never used to goto PWG shows to my knowledge, and now, he's frequently there.


----------



## CoolGuy45

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FDeathToAllMarks%2Fstatus%2F624800844672823296%5B%2Furl%5D Regal, Meltzer, and Rollins. This is the most star studded PWG has ever been lol.


----------



## TJQ

Threemendous IV is up for preorder
http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/2015/dvd0161.html



CoolGuy45 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FDeathToAllMarks%2Fstatus%2F624800844672823296%5B%2Furl%5D Regal, Meltzer, and Rollins. This is the most star studded PWG has ever been lol.


Bunch of people on twitter said they saw Owens/Steen leave the building with Ciampa as well. So he was there.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Bunch of people on twitter said they saw Owens/Steen leave the building with Ciampa as well. So he was there.


That I'm not so sure about. He wrestled Cena in the main event of a WWE house show last night in Bakersfield. Don't think it's possible for him to make it to Reseda that quickly.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That I'm not so sure about. He wrestled Cena in the main event of a WWE house show last night in Bakersfield. Don't think it's possible for him to make it to Reseda that quickly.


WWE live events run early as hell and really aren't THAT long, and it's only about an hour away so showing up on the tail end of the show is nowhere near impossible.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, Meltzer never went to PWG until about 6 months ago. Now he goes quite frequently. As he should. Although I imagine with his work schedule, even taking a day to go down to PWG really puts him under a time crunch. Especially in the middle of G-1.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

hgr423 said:


> I saw BOLA tickets go on sale this Thursday. Can you buy tickets to all three nights in one transaction? I only want to fly out from the east coast if i can go to all three nights, and I don't want to be stuck with tickets to just one or two nights that I'll no show for.
> 
> Thanks.


Unless something drastically changes this year, you have to click on each night's tickets individually. 

*** Not a Spoiler *** Fliers @ last night's show! It was Roddy's birthday 
I have a few extra of these (if anyone wants one)









(Credit to [@Wanda102] on Twitter on her pic)


----------



## Obfuscation

TJQ said:


> WWE live events run early as hell and really aren't THAT long, and it's only about an hour away so showing up on the tail end of the show is nowhere near impossible.


Bakersfield to Reseda, an hour? I wish.

---------

I'm here only for Super Dragon. At least Brian Cage keeps winning. That too.


----------



## TJQ

Obfuscation said:


> Bakersfield to Reseda, an hour? I wish.
> 
> ---------
> 
> I'm here only for Super Dragon. At least Brian Cage keeps winning. That too.


I ju st ran a quick thing on google and it said like an hour-hour and a half :lol So my B on that.

Agreed on Cage at least, he's been a lot better lately, glad he's picking up Ws.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Steen was there. Showed up at the end of the show after everything was over


----------



## amhlilhaus

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Steen was there. Showed up at the end of the show after everything was over


Probably meeting friends for a night out. 

That's another thing that might loosen WWE's attitude on working some deals out with other promotions. There's a lot of top wwe guys with good friends outside wwe, as they get pull things might start to happen.


----------



## RKing85

20 years ago you would be in deep deep shit if you went to another promotions show.

Hell, that one Highlander got released for going to a TNA show. (might have been other issues. Didn't pay that much attention to that story)


----------



## Groovemachine

TNA were knobs and showed him on their broadcoast though. That was the nail in the coffin in that situation.


----------



## peep4life

Tickets for BOLA are $55, might only go to night 3 now. Those prices are steep considering I have to buy one for my fiance too.


----------



## Even Flow

I hope Mount Rushmore 2.0 isn't dead, because Roddy has re-signed with ROH.

And I believe he's been working indy dates (WWN & PWG to name a few) without a contract for months. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly both left PWG when they re-signed with ROH.


----------



## Platt

Guess it depends which type of contract they've signed him too. Would suck for the angle to be derailed for a second time by someone signing a contract.


----------



## TJQ

Taking away O'reilly and Cole is one thing, BUT I SWEAR TO GOD ROH IF YOU TAKE AWAY ROD DOG FROM ME THEN THERE'S GOING TO BE HELL TO PAY.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, come the fuck on bro.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

My fear with this news of Roddy is that they set up Candice vs Roddy for the title. Right as Candice is about to score the pin Joey Ryan turns takes her out and get the win and the title. The place would just have a fucking meltdown but I just don't give a fuck about Joey Ryan


----------



## Genking48

Don't worry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626131182489571328


----------



## TJQ

Genking48 said:


> Don't worry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626131182489571328


LITERALLY JUST CAME IN HERE TO POST THIS, I'M THROUGH THE GOD DAMN ROOF.


----------



## Even Flow

I came in here too to post exactly the same thing.

Looks like he's done with working for Gabe again. Gabe's thanked him for his last run.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626144084487376896


----------



## Even Flow

:done


----------



## Cleavage

:strong:strong:strong


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## DOPA

Fantastic news about Roddy.



TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626144084487376896


HOLY FUCK. :mark: :mark: :mark:

I've seen Tommy End live and Marty Scurll live several times and let me tell you they both bring it. Especially Scurll, he's reinvented himself so much in the last year alone. Supreme talent.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Pappa Bacon said:


> My fear with this news of Roddy is that they set up Candice vs Roddy for the title. Right as Candice is about to score the pin Joey Ryan turns takes her out and get the win and the title. The place would just have a fucking meltdown but I just don't give a fuck about Joey Ryan


 If ROH was upset about Elgin jobbing to Trevor Lee , they would really go off the deep end if Strong lost to either Candice of Joey. Nothing against Joey or Candice but they are not on the same level as Roderick Strong. Strong is one of the top guys in the history of ROH . I know Super Dragon can book his promotion how he see fits . However it would only help PWG to play nice and not job out the ROH top guys to rookies or comedy acts .


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Memphis Fan said:


> If ROH was upset about Elgin jobbing to Trevor Lee , they would really go off the deep end if Strong lost to either Candice of Joey. Nothing against Joey or Candice but they are not on the same level as Roderick Strong. Strong is one of the top guys in the history of ROH . I know Super Dragon can book his promotion how he see fits . However it would only help PWG to play nice and not job out the ROH top guys to rookies or comedy acts .


That's why I'm worried. I don't see who else they can put that title on except Lee. Ricochet or Cage are both tied up in LU and Cage in AAA. Hero doesn't have a strong winning streak but a heel turn might help. I'm just spitballing who and how they can get that title off Roddy and on someone else.


----------



## TJQ

We all know who should really be the one to take the belt off Roddy down the line :tommy


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> We all know who should really be the one to take the belt off Roddy down the line :tommy


Dino Winwood.............you read my mind


----------



## BillThompson

Pappa Bacon said:


> That's why I'm worried. I don't see who else they can put that title on except Lee. Ricochet or Cage are both tied up in LU and Cage in AAA. Hero doesn't have a strong winning streak but a heel turn might help. I'm just spitballing who and how they can get that title off Roddy and on someone else.


They can build up someone rather quickly, especially with BoLA coming up. Someone like Bailey already has momentum, he wins BoLA and he becomes instantly credible to take the belt off of Roddy.


----------



## TJQ

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626202318619348992


----------



## Even Flow

SUPER DRAGON BACK IN THE RING :mark: :sodone


----------



## Corey

JESUS CHRIST at those two 6-man matches. Both will be insane. Interesting that Roddy will be on the card for Night One. ROH is running in Atlanta on the 29th, so I wonder if he'll skip Night 2 and come back for Night 3...?  Who knows.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

TJQ said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626202318619348992


There's not enough room in _Reseda_ for this chaos! 
Cause of Death: Acute PWG Awesomeness Exposure :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## MTheBehemoth

Genking48 said:


> Don't worry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626131182489571328


Sweet.

No more EVOLVE shows for Roddy sucks c0ck though. His best matches this year happened there, imo.


----------



## Memphis Fan

MTheBehemoth said:


> Sweet.
> 
> No more EVOLVE shows for Roddy sucks c0ck though. His best matches this year happened there, imo.



Roderick Strong is having great matches everywhere . Strong 's match in Ring of Honor have been great . His match with matches with Jay Lethal and the NJPW guys have been great . Also I don't think it bad that Roderick is not wrestling for Evolve. Strong is getting a monthly check from Ring of Honor , which is great for him. If he has to give up appearing for Evolve to get a full time job , so be it .. After all ROH , not PWG or Evolve , is Strong's home promotion, He been wrestling in ROH for 13 straight years.


----------



## BuzzKillington

RIP Super Dragon.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Only honest contenders for the title would be Lee, Busick, or Bailey. Biff and Bailey are insanely over. Top faces for sure. And the match that Bailey had with Roddy at Mystery Vortex is proof that he can hang


----------



## Goyle

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Only honest contenders for the title would be Lee, Busick, or Bailey. Biff and Bailey are insanely over. Top faces for sure. And the match that Bailey had with Roddy at Mystery Vortex is proof that he can hang


For sure. Weird situation though where Biff and Bailey get the biggest reactions on the roster but have a combined 3 wins. Lee has beat everyone but probably not as hot as he was earlier this year. 

I could see Ricochet eventually winning too, but that would be a pretty boring choice, just like him winning BOLA last year.


----------



## TJQ

HUGE batch of announcements for BOLA. 



Spoiler



*Fénix/Aero Star face Pentagón Jr/Drago* in a non-tournament match on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Inner City Machine Guns take on Angélico and Jack Evans* in a non-tournament match on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Aero Star faces Brian Cage* on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Rich Swann faces Marty Scurll *on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Andrew Everett faces Biff Busick* on NIght One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Chris Hero faces Timothy Thatcher *on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*William Ospreay faces Mark Andrews *on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Drew Gulak faces Tommy End* on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Trevor Lee faces Trent?* on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Angélico faces Jack Evans* on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Drago faces Pentagón Jr* on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Mike Bailey faces Drew Galloway *on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Matt Sydal faces Fénix *on Night One of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

*Ricochet faces Zack Sabre, Jr. *on Night Two of the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!


----------



## Corey

- Cage is going to fucking MURDER Aerostar. Oh my that will be entertaining.

- Hero vs. Thatcher AGAIN? Jesus H Christ.

- Evans vs. Angelico!? Holy fuck!

- Pentagon Jr. faces Drago on Night One, then teams with him the next night? :lol

- Galloway vs. Bailey in the first round makes me sad because it means one of them won't be advancing. 

- Sydal vs. Fenix!? Holy fuck again! Show stealer!

- Sabre Jr. vs. Ricochet in the first round is HUGE. Gotta think those were two favorites.


----------



## RKing85

Stunned when I saw Ricochet/Sabre is a round one match. Thought that was a potential Semi-final.

I am going to be seriously pissed if I die before that match happens.


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> Stunned when I saw Ricochet/Sabre is a round one match. Thought that was a potential Semi-final.
> 
> I am going to be seriously pissed if I die before that match happens.


Right there with you. Ricochet being my favorite active wrestler and Sabre being one of my favorite performers of the year, the 2 months it'll take for the show to happen then the DVD to get to my house won't come fast enough.


----------



## BillThompson

Very lazy and uninspired booking from Dragon. Guys from LU should not be facing one another, same for WWN guys. They could (and in some cases have faced) face each other in their home promotion and probably will be booked to face one another there if they haven't already. Tournament would have felt way more fresh if you had LU guys against PWG guys, WWN guys against LU guys, and so on and so forth spread all throughout the opening round. What Dragon has produced is the safest and blandest possible booking of the opening round of the tournament.


----------



## Corey

BillThompson said:


> Very lazy and uninspired booking from Dragon. Guys from LU should not be facing one another, same for WWN guys. They could (and in some cases have faced) face each other in their home promotion and probably will be booked to face one another there if they haven't already. Tournament would have felt way more fresh if you had LU guys against PWG guys, WWN guys against LU guys, and so on and so forth spread all throughout the crowd. What Dragon has produced is the safest and blandest possible booking of the opening round of the tournament.


In other promotions, I'd probably feel the same way you did, but with PWG I feel like you could have the same match that's been ran 10 times around the country and it's still gonna feel totally different with the environment. The only match I really don't care for in the firs round is Hero vs. Thatcher, but I don't like their EVOLVE stuff anyway. Also those LU vs. PWG and oher fresh matchups will likely come in the later rounds. I wish they had a bracket to show because I wanna see what possibilities there are! We could get Pentagon Jr. vs. Mike Bailey, Fenix vs. ZSJ, or even Gulak vs. Ospreay. It's gonna get crazy!


----------



## BillThompson

I love Thatcher/Hero as I have both of their match-ups in my top 5 of the year for 2015. That being said, I don't need to see them against one another in this tournament when I know they've faced one another already this year and will probably do so again. This was a chance for Dragon to produce something unique, daring, and fresh. Instead he opted for the safe route. Which I'm sure will still deliver some quality wrestling, but man is it a bummer to see how rote all the match-ups are.


----------



## peep4life

Seems like the Lucha guys agreed to come if they wrestled each other. Shows will still be great but could have got more variety


----------



## TJQ

peep4life said:


> Seems like the Lucha guys agreed to come if they wrestled each other. Shows will still be great but could have got more variety


AAA and shit probably just didn't want them jobbing in early rounds to guys from other promotions, second round will definitely have some great variety. Plus, I have a feeling 1 or 2 of them are going to be challenging Roddy on night 2 & 3 (PENTAGON JR PLEASE) so they would have to get eliminated early.


----------



## malek

It seems to me that Thatcher is trusted to work on big scene with precious few wrestlers (or them with him), and those seem to be Hero, Busick, Gulak, Sabre Jr and possibly Strong.

Would love to see him in the big match against someone who wrestles completely different style.


----------



## BillThompson

malek said:


> It seems to me that Thatcher is trusted to work on big scene with precious few wrestlers (or them with him), and those seem to be Hero, Busick, Gulak, Sabre Jr and possibly Strong.
> 
> Would love to see him in the big match against someone who wrestles completely different style.


He's been in there in big matches with plenty of guys who wrestle a different style from him. Ricochet, Dave Dutra, Axel Dieter Jr., Dylan Drake, Brian Cage, etc.

And then there are guys like Chris Hero, TJ Perkins, Marcus Lewis who wrestle more of a hybrid style with elements that are similar to Thatcher's overall style.

Thatcher has wrestled in big matches with power guys, high flyers, grapplers, death match workers, and lucha maestros.


----------



## Last Chancery

Grabbed my GA tickets. Now to book a plane, a hotel, a rental car and everything else. Apparently they sold out in four minutes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Evans vs Angelico :lmao

The only match I have to see.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Tried getting front rows for the first night and it sold out.... FUCK!









Anyone possibly selling 2 front rows for either 1st or 2nd night pm me.


----------



## peep4life

Got my tickets for night 2!


----------



## damasta414

Tried getting my tickets but the web page would never load. If anyone has any tickets PM me. Will pay above face value.


----------



## tigerking288

According to Meltzer, all three nights sold out in three minutes. Incredible testament to how batshit insane the tournament is this year.


----------



## Corey

PWG probably could've charged $100 a ticket and it still would've sold out the first night. Incredible.


----------



## BillThompson

tigerking288 said:


> According to Meltzer, all three nights sold out in three minutes. Incredible testament to how batshit insane the tournament is this year.


And yet Meltzer remains completely clueless as to PWG's business model and why it works so well for them.


----------



## RKing85

Surely for BOLA they could arrange for a place that seats 1000-1200.

I knew the Legion Hall is a big part of PWG's charm. But you got to think they are leaving a ton of money on the table that weekend. 

Even if they have to pay more rent money, that would be tens of thousands of dollars in ticket sales alone. Plus the wrestlers would make more in merch sales.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Barely got GA tix to Nights 1 & 2.
Almost had a Christian tantrum when the damn page wouldn't load! :lol


----------



## TJQ

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Barely got GA tix to Nights 1 & 2.
> Almost had a Christian tantrum when the damn page wouldn't load! :lol


Take me with you, I want to see the Guerrilla Warfare match unk3


----------



## Memphis Fan

RKing85 said:


> Surely for BOLA they could arrange for a place that seats 1000-1200.
> 
> I knew the Legion Hall is a big part of PWG's charm. But you got to think they are leaving a ton of money on the table that weekend.
> 
> Even if they have to pay more rent money, that would be tens of thousands of dollars in ticket sales alone. Plus the wrestlers would make more in merch sales.


 I would not be shocked if PWG did not pay any rent to Legion Hall. The building is making so much money off their food and bar business, they just let PWG use the building. That is really the only reason for PWG to use such a small building.


----------



## Fighter Daron

RKing85 said:


> Surely for BOLA they could arrange for a place that seats 1000-1200.
> 
> I knew the Legion Hall is a big part of PWG's charm. But you got to think they are leaving a ton of money on the table that weekend.
> 
> Even if they have to pay more rent money, that would be tens of thousands of dollars in ticket sales alone. Plus the wrestlers would make more in merch sales.


What's the reason in your mind that PWG gets to book every single indie star that is out there? Do you think they pay more? Nope, every single indie wrestler enjoys performing in Reseda, every single one of them say PWG is the best environment they have ever experienced, from the locker room to the audience to the owner, EVERYTHING is just picture perfect.

That's the reason, they make money with this kind of business, they get to book every wrestler they want to, why would they risk?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Regardless of their business model, they should really be called pro wrestling all stars, because that's what they are


----------



## Goyle

They definitely need to experiment at some point with a bigger venue. Even if they have to replace some more known names like Gargano with local talent to offset the venue fees - the increase in ticket sales, comfort, and hell maybe even match quality would make it all worth it. The atmosphere will still be there if the booze is as cheap as it is at the Legion Hall. 

They really should have tried this out before BOLA, because man, night 2 has a 6 man guerrilla warfare match and their might not be a single square inch in that place without a body. The guys are going to be so limited in what they can do.


----------



## Corey

Goyle said:


> They really should have tried this out before BOLA, because man, night 2 has a 6 man guerrilla warfare match and their might not be a single square inch in that place without a body. The guys are going to be so limited in what they can do.


I wouldn't worry about that. Never been a problem before and if need be, they'll just dive onto everyone in the crowd. :lol My guess is they move everyone out and destroy all the chairs. By the end of the night, Legion Hall will look like a war zone. That's a guarantee.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

All our top British guys and then the LU lot

fucking hell....a more connected world is a better world if you ask me!

Pentagon jr in BOLA

kada


----------



## peep4life

I've been going to pwg for a decade. They used to run shows in Burbank at a way bigger place. They even had BOLA there one year. They must get a super good deal from reseda, but personally I think they need to move.


----------



## Last Chancery

TheRealFunkman said:


> Tried getting front rows for the first night and it sold out.... FUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone possibly selling 2 front rows for either 1st or 2nd night pm me.


I traveled to Reseda for Black Cole Sun last December and also tried nabbing a front row for that show, and when I tried, it said sold out. Then GA sold out, so I was left standing outside the venue for three hours just to get in. Thankfully, my friend saved me a third row seat right by the entrance instead of forcing me to stand all night long (all night).

The best advice I could give anybody trying to obtain PWG tickets in today's climate is to abandon the notion of needing to sit front row. I had that exact mind-set going in to my one and only show last winter and I really didn't need it since all the seating is close to the ring since the building is so, so small. I was willing to spend like, $150 on a front row and nobody budged; the fans in Reseda are loyal to the bone, but at the same time, I had just as great a time sitting GA. Front row also costs $15-20 more -- spend that money on beer. Front row also means you're going to be leaving your seat a ton during the show when guys dive to the outside. Front row also means people will be walking past you all night as they get up to go to the bathroom or get merch, whatever. In short, it's not all it's cracked up to be.

Before purchasing tickets, I would recommend not only having a PayPal account but having money in said PayPal account. I transferred $200 from my bank to my PayPal earlier this month so I could just use the balance to pay for the tickets rather than have to enter credit card information. Every second counts, as does every additional step you have to take. Far easier to click a few buttons than type out anything and be denied. I also had two separate tabs open, going back and forth between them, hitting CTRL + R to refresh them until I saw the PayPal links. Once I saw them, I acted fast, crossed my fingers and lucked out. I only bought one GA ticket per night on the assumption that front row would sell out by the time I hit purchase; after seeing that notification, GA would likely have sold out as I went back to click those particular boxes. Also, one ticket per person is the default, so buying more than one requires editing of the little boxes, which takes up more time.

This post is way too long, but this was my experience. If you can click the boxes and everything inside of 120 seconds, you can get tickets. It's not a lengthy process, but it becomes lengthy only if you're buying multiple tickets at once or you're entering credit card info.

THAT all considered, I did stand behind a person in the "tickets at the door" line who sold a front row for face value. I was pissed but whatever. It's possible to buy someone else's seat, but I wouldn't count on it. When I got into the venue, they checked my ID to confirm it was me who bought the tickets, so anybody selling tickets before the show seems like a myth to me. There are no physical or digital tickets to transfer or mail to someone; you're just a name on a list. In order to buy someone's ticket, you have to show up with them in line and that person must say you're with them.

Anyway, I am too excited about this. Four weeks to go!


----------



## Corey

For those attending, ROH released the talent list for their August 29th show in Atlanta. Roderick Strong is on it, so he won't be there for Night 2. Certainly a strong possibility he comes back for Night 3 though.

PWG Title defense against Biff? Scurll?


----------



## damasta414

Well, I didn't get tickets to PWG BOLA even though I tried my hardest. The page just would never load until it was too late. Flying from Milwaukee to Cali to still wait in line for just a chance to get GA tickets. Wish me luck.


----------



## RKing85

Fighter Daron said:


> What's the reason in your mind that PWG gets to book every single indie star that is out there? Do you think they pay more? Nope, every single indie wrestler enjoys performing in Reseda, every single one of them say PWG is the best environment they have ever experienced, from the locker room to the audience to the owner, EVERYTHING is just picture perfect.
> 
> That's the reason, they make money with this kind of business, they get to book every wrestler they want to, why would they risk?


Rish what???? Risk losing.....I don't even know what. It's not like the atmosphere is going to go to hell if they move to a 1,000 seat building. And moving to another venue certainly won't change the locker room, or the audience, or the owner. You lose NOTHING in going to a bigger venue (a venue that sits 1000 or so. If they tried to book Staples Center, then we'll talk). The only thing you would lose is the ability to say your show sold out in 3 minutes.


----------



## tigerking288

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For those attending, ROH released the talent list for their August 29th show in Atlanta. Roderick Strong is on it, so he won't be there for Night 2. Certainly a strong possibility he comes back for Night 3 though.
> 
> PWG Title defense against Biff? Scurll?


Doubt they'd give him a defense against someone who loses their first round match, unless there's MR2.0 shenanigans involved. Though he could fuck over Ricochet and those two could face off on Night Three, I guess. I'd be happy with that, especially as it means ZSJ goes through.

Otherwise, he'll probably just team up with the Bucks again to face WCTT and Mike Bailey. Or some other folks they took out at Mystery Vortex.


----------



## RKing85

99% sure this is right:

1st Appearance - Aero Star, Andrew Everett, Angelico, Drago, Drew Galloway, Fenix, Mark Andrews, Marty Scrull, Mike Bailey, Pentagon Jr., Timothy Thatcher, Tommy End, Will Osprey

Biff Busick - 2nd appearance - 0-1
Drew Gulak - 2nd appearance - 0-1
Trent? - 2nd appearance - 0-1
Zach Sabre Jr. - 2nd appearance - 1-1
Trevor Lee - 2nd appearance - 2-1

Rich Swann - 3rd appearance - 0-2

Brian Cage - 4th appearance - 2-3
Jack Evans - 4th appearance - 2-3
Matt Sydal - 4th appearance - 2-3
Ricochet - 4th appearance - 6-2

Chris Hero - 7th appearance - 6-6


----------



## LaMelo

I thought Lee was Awesome.


----------



## damasta414

If I wait in line for GA tickets for night 1 can I buy tickets to night 2 and 3 at the same time?


----------



## FITZ

I have to say that I'm on the side of getting a bigger venue. And I love their venue. But the fact is that there are fans that want to buy a PWG ticket that can't buy one. And that sucks.


----------



## Last Chancery

damasta414 said:


> If I wait in line for GA tickets for night 1 can I buy tickets to night 2 and 3 at the same time?


I don't think so. That would cheat fans who would be waiting in line for a ticket for the other nights. Best advice is just to show up early and buddy up with somebody at the front of the buy-in line.


----------



## damasta414

Last Chancery said:


> I don't think so. That would cheat fans who would be waiting in line for a ticket for the other nights. Best advice is just to show up early and buddy up with somebody at the front of the buy-in line.


I was afraid you was going to say that. One last question. If I paid somebody to stand in line for me and then when I got there I took that person spot and that person left. Would that be frowned upon?


----------



## Corey

Finally started watching DDT4 today and made it through the first round so far. After seeing Mafia win the tag belts, I SO badly wanna see Roddy vs. Candice for the World Title at some point this year (BOLA Night 3???). The crowd would be insane and the match would be fucking awesome... right? Even though Candice shouldn't win. :lol And keep Joey out of it unless they'd wanna do a 3-way since they both got screwed. I _may_ be ok with that.


----------



## Last Chancery

damasta414 said:


> I was afraid you was going to say that. One last question. If I paid somebody to stand in line for me and then when I got there I took that person spot and that person left. Would that be frowned upon?


I don't think anybody would notice that happening, so I am going to say no. You can probably just cut your way to the front of the no tickets line by talking to people or offering them something to eat or drink. It's a fairly chill place, there is a lot of drinking and smoking going on, so I doubt any tempers would flare any way you got to the front of your line. Last time I went I paid my friend, who had a ticket, to hold me a seat inside the venue with the GA people. Nobody cared.


----------



## damasta414

Last Chancery said:


> I don't think anybody would notice that happening, so I am going to say no. You can probably just cut your way to the front of the no tickets line by talking to people or offering them something to eat or drink. It's a fairly chill place, there is a lot of drinking and smoking going on, so I doubt any tempers would flare any way you got to the front of your line. Last time I went I paid my friend, who had a ticket, to hold me a seat inside the venue with the GA people. Nobody cared.


Thanks for replying. This helped put my mind at ease.


----------



## RKing85

All's fair in love, war, and PWG tickets.


----------



## TJQ

Starting Mystery Vortex 3 now :mark:


----------



## TJQ

AMAZING show, for my $20 it was better as a whole than Don't Sweat the Technique.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Y'all know what fucking time it is.


----------



## Even Flow

Couple of things:

Hero still needs to lose a few lbs. He's still chubby. Hasn't he heard of a diet?

I forgot TOZAWA was even on this show

SUPER DRAGON & THE SUPER BUCKS :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Mystery Vortex 3 came in the mail today and the threemendious preview is up today has been amazing :sodone

OKAY! Tozawa does maybe the worse backflips in history, HOLY SHIT! I still love him tho
And that whole beat down along with the main event so makes up for Roddy not being on the show 
Also Hero's NBA attire gimmick is hilarious first the suns now the sonics.


----------



## Lazyking

Hero is never gonna lose the weight, its more likely that the Briscoes get signed by WWE than Hero ever being in shape again lol.

Great preview


----------



## Cleavage

http://gfycat.com/OrdinaryBlueAngelfish:banderas


----------



## Even Flow

Poor Candice :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos

Has Chris Hero always had a weight issue? Starting to think HHH was right with his weight issue i have never seen a wrestler gain so much weight randomly... He can make it work for him no doubt but damn its so strange to see having been a fan of his for so long.


----------



## TJQ

Arthurgos said:


> *Has Chris Hero always had a weight issue? Starting to think HHH was right with his weight issue* i have never seen a wrestler gain so much weight randomly... He can make it work for him no doubt but damn its so strange to see having been a fan of his for so long.


Is this something people still believe? He was at his lightest when he left WWE :lol


----------



## Arthurgos

TJQ said:


> Is this something people still believe? He was at his lightest when he left WWE :lol


What do you mean still believe he used to be slim when i watched him back in RoH...


----------



## TJQ

Arthurgos said:


> What do you mean still believe he used to be slim when i watched him back in RoH...


I said that under the assumption you meant he was released from WWE because he gained weight like everybody seems to think, not that he was never smaller. If I interpreted that wrong, then my bad.


----------



## Arthurgos

TJQ said:


> I said that under the assumption you meant he was released from WWE because he gained weight like everybody seems to think, not that he was never smaller. If I interpreted that wrong, then my bad.


It is fine it might just because i have not been following him after his departure since he has been at a lot of other venue's so i only saw him when he appeared then. He does look double his usual size in a strange way since his legs seem the same so it just shocked me is all dude must be eating a fuck ton to be like that while wrestling often .


----------



## Fighter Daron

After leaving WWE, he explained he had some health issues that cause him to gain weight.


----------



## BillThompson

In the end his weight is a non-issue as far as him being a performer and me being a consumer are concerned. He still can go in the ring, he's still one of the best in the world; dude could weigh 500 pounds and as long as he's still those two things I don't give a damn how big he may be.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Did anyone else notice that the expected delivery for Threemendous IV is is August 14th on Highspots?! I wonder if it is supposed to be September since Mystery Vortex just came out, but that would be so awesome if it was released so soon!


----------



## TJQ

Wrestling is Life said:


> Did anyone else notice that the expected delivery for Threemendous IV is is August 14th on Highspots?! I wonder if it is supposed to be September since Mystery Vortex just came out, but that would be so awesome if it was released so soon!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631533415322398720


----------



## Cleavage

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631533415322398720


:strong


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Fastest DVD turnaround in PWG history?

I'm stoked. Still flying high from finishing Mystery Vortex III last night - the prospect of MORE PWG so soon after it titillating.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Flux

enaldo


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'll never forgive Rocky Romero for this :mj2


----------



## Fighter Daron

What happened to them?


----------



## TJQ

Fighter Daron said:


> What happened to them?


Trent is part of a different tag team with Rocky Romero, so they really don't team anymore. Especially considering Chuck is retiring :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Come on PWG, give Chuckie T a World Title shot against Roddy for his farewell match.


----------



## Fighter Daron

TJQ said:


> Trent is part of a different tag team with Rocky Romero, so they really don't team anymore. Especially considering Chuck is retiring :mj2


I thought they were teaming together in GFW. That retirement thing is true after all?

Oh man, I loved their DVDs.


----------



## TJQ

Fighter Daron said:


> Oh man, I loved their DVDs.


Chuck said there is plans to film more Best Friends DVDs soon, presumably at BOLA because that's when they did a bulk of them last year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand




----------



## Cleavage

THE ALLERGIES :mj2


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Aw man that hit me right in the feels :banderas




DGenerationMC said:


> Come on PWG, give Chuckie T a World Title shot against Roddy for his farewell match.


Doubt he'd want it he always talks about hating wrestling Rod dog lol





Fighter Daron said:


> I thought they were teaming together in GFW. That retirement thing is true after all?
> 
> Oh man, I loved their DVDs.


There dvds are pure greatness.


----------



## Corey

Threemendous IV has already popped up on XWT! Jesus lord what a turnaround!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Anyone know where I can find more of Adam Cole's PWG work? I've seen everything on Youtube.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Threemendous IV has already popped up on XWT! Jesus lord what a turnaround!


Only a 7GB version though 

Was hoping someone would've converted it to a smaller size by now, and uploaded to XWT.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Got my copy of Threemendous IV in the mail today!!!!


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Only a 7GB version though
> 
> Was hoping someone would've converted it to a smaller size by now, and uploaded to XWT.


Yeah I won't be downloading until there's either a smaller file or until the big one makes its way on Kickass Torrents.


----------



## malek

Good luck with that. Few months since anything got uploaded on KAT as far as I know.

Run off to check


----------



## TJQ

I still haven't even gotten my DVD and it's already up on XWT? WHAT KIND OF SHENANIGANS IS THIS.

Fat Hero = Best Hero


----------



## santo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah I won't be downloading until there's either a smaller file or until the big one makes its way on Kickass Torrents.


Found a 1gb version on two non-XWT trackers.


----------



## Corey

santo said:


> Found a 1gb version on two non-XWT trackers.


A 1.25 gig version popped up to XWT, but appreciate the heads up. (Y)

Show is barely over 2 hours apparently. Wonder if that's a good or a bad thing...


----------



## Flair Shot

Anyone know where to find good recent PWG photos? There was always one guy who always took photos at PWG events but he stopped after this years From Out Of Nowhere event.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anyone know where I can find more of Adam Cole's PWG work? I've seen everything on Youtube.


- *XtremeWrestlingTorrents* has the Steen vs Cole Guerrilla Warfare match for download

- *Dailymotion*

- *v.youku.com* - wrestling videos & playlists

- *freewrestling.wordpress.com* - use the search bar on the right

- *highspots.tv* - free matches!! lots of PWG. they also have a monthly membership option for premium content


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> - *XtremeWrestlingTorrents* has the Steen vs Cole Guerrilla Warfare match for download
> 
> - *Dailymotion*
> 
> - *v.youku.com* - wrestling videos & playlists
> 
> - *freewrestling.wordpress.com* - use the search bar on the right
> 
> - *highspots.tv* - free matches!! lots of PWG. they also have a monthly membership option for premium content


Thank you man!


----------



## TJQ

My neighbors just got home from their vacation and found my Threemendous DVD crammed in their mailbox. Now I get why I didn't have it earlier like I usually do, fucking USPS :MAD


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Breakup Sale - 1 GA ticket to Night One & 1 GA ticket to Night Two of BOLA (this Fri & Sat). Face Value $55/each. When I get the tix sold, I'll cross out the post. Thanks!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just gonna get this out of the way now, my prediction for the BOLA Finals are Busick/Fenix/Galloway with either Biff or Drew winning. 

I hope some LU guys make it far.


----------



## Even Flow

I forgot BOLA starts Friday.


----------



## Cleavage

BOLA weekend is the weekend of my birthday, AWESOME!


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Just gonna get this out of the way now, my prediction for the BOLA Finals are Busick/Fenix/Galloway with either Biff or Drew winning.
> 
> I hope some LU guys make it far.


mfw reading that finals prediction


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> mfw reading that finals prediction


Hey, making it to the semi-finals isn't too bad.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Breakup Sale - 1 GA ticket to Night One & 1 GA ticket to Night Two of BOLA (this Fri & Sat). Face Value $55/each. When I get the tix sold, I'll cross out the post. Thanks!


Tix are Gone! 



TJQ said:


> mfw reading that finals prediction


The winner, Trevor Lee da G.O.A.T!


----------



## TJQ

:strong:strong:strong


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

If Super Dragon doesn't kill us, the heat will :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636755158160961536


----------



## RKing85

I don't want to say BOLA snuck up on me, but was listening to a podcast at work today and they were talking about BOLA and I was "oh shit, that starts tomorrow"

The tough part is always wondering if I should buy the dvd's first chance I get, or wait until Black Friday.


----------



## Platt

Ah the yearly struggle to avoid spoilers approaches.


----------



## RKing85

I don't know how some people try and go a month or longer without getting the results spoiled for them. That would drive me insane. I doubt I could even last til the next morning not knowing what happened.


----------



## FITZ

I did it last year. What's really annoying is trying to open the DVDs without looking at them and getting spoiled. I still remember being spoiled on the Drake Younger/Sami Callihan Guerilla Warfare match because the DVD of the show the next night had Drake wrestling Cole for the title on the cover.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637341266573848577


----------



## RKing85

I do always laugh at people who come in a thread and complain when things get spoiled for them. I feel no sympathy what so ever for those people. Once something has happened, people are free to talk about it.

If I don't want to know the score in a Riders game, I'm not going to go to a Riders thread on a football forum.


----------



## TJQ

ALRIGHT, MOTHERFUCKERS, EVERYBODY PICK YOUR BOLA WINNER.


----------



## Corey

Who I WANT to win:










Who I THINK will win:


----------



## DGenerationMC

As long as one of the LU guys make it to the finals, I'm cool.

I say Biff or Drew.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

It's the year of the Technical Wizard,


----------



## NastyYaffa

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> It's the year of the Technical Wizard,


Oh man, I'd love to see ZSJ win. :banderas


----------



## Platt

I'm hoping for Zack to win.

Goodbye thread till the DVDs are out. 

Any results posted outside of and I will ban you!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Personally, I think Trevor Lee's going to win this.

I could also see ZSJ winning BOLA, but I'm going to go with Trevor Lee.*


----------



## RKing85

add me to the "hope it's Sabre but am expecting it to be Trevor Lee" camp


----------



## Corey

OMFG Melissa Santos is doing ring announcing at the show tonight! :mark:

And there's this:


----------



## ZEROVampire

Lucha Underground's Melissa Santos is the special Ring Announcer in PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*A heads up to avoid spoilers: If you follow Highspots on Twitter, they are live-tweeting BOLA weekend!*

NEW HERO MERCH









(Me) w/ ZSJ || Trevor Lee ♥♥ 
















*Not a Spoiler* Got on the Tommy End bandwagon before it fills up. He's the Next Big Thing 

I have no voice, & will possibly die during Guerrilla Warfare tomorrow :lol What a way to go


----------



## BuzzKillington

Judging by this smile, I'm guessing things didn't go too well for Drago tonight... That's the kind of smile that says: "I enjoy causing pain".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637507040441581568


----------



## amhlilhaus

Pwg just might be the best thing ever, and they don't even run monthly


----------



## damasta414

I need tickets to Night 2 and 3. Flew down here from Wisconsin and found out that there will be no GA at the door. Will pay $100 per ticket.


----------



## peep4life

Can't wait for tonight. Going to be a legendary show. Ricochet vs ZSJ!! So pumped


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

damasta414 said:


> I need tickets to Night 2 and 3. Flew down here from Wisconsin and found out that there will be no GA at the door. Will pay $100 per ticket.


There were people in line yesterday selling tix for all 3 nights. I also have a ticket for tonight --- someone on Twitter said they would meet me in line, but they might flake. You should come down anyway!


----------



## damasta414

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> There were people in line yesterday selling tix for all 3 nights. I also have a ticket for tonight --- someone on Twitter said they would meet me in line, but they might flake. You should come down anyway!


Thanks for the reply I will definitely be there. I just pray that I can get a ticket to get in.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I knew it :lol


----------



## Corey

If I need to spoiler tag this, someone just tell me and I will, but I found a BOLA bracket on twitter and HOLY SHIT at some of these match possibilities. This does include results from Night One:


----------



## BuzzKillington

Where else in the world will you be able to see Ospreay vs Pentagon Jr? Cannot wait for BOLA 2015 on dvd. :mark:

I cannot remember BOLA ever being this stacked. On paper it's the greatest BOLA of all time.


----------



## damasta414

Drago and Pentagon Jr vs Aerostar and Fenix tore the house down. Fans showed their appreciation by tossing money in the ring afterwards.


----------



## Last Chancery

The Guerrilla Warfare Match was insane. The entire crowd stood for it the whole time, lots of people folding up their chairs just to stand up and watch it unfold. I pushed my way to the front, foolishly, and was greeted with a ladder falling on my foot. After the match, Super Dragon got in my face and threw my hat across the room before cussing at me. The guy standing next to me received similar treatment, but he got legit hot at Dragon. I was like, "It's a work, brother, that's Dragon's thing!" but no dice. I love it when teh markz get worked.

Loved the Lucha Underground tag match, it was the best of the night IMO. Also really enjoyed Marty Scurll vs Rich Swann and Hero vs Thatcher. Bailey and Galloway was neat. ZSJ and Ricochet was good but not great IMO.

Can't wait for the conclusion tomorrow. This has been an insane weekend already.


----------



## peep4life

Fantastic show. The main event was nuts. Really enjoyed Drew vs Speedball as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

No Monster Mafia, Candice, AR Fox, ACH shoehorned into this. Wished Trevor Lee could have been left off, but can't get everything. Unfortunately I see him winning it all, too. 8*D 

On paper it looks like fun. Last two events seemed to be structured MUCH better than the ultra terrible start of this year, so I'm really kind of hoping this event is as good as it has the potential to be. Bailey vs Galloway alone is something I'll have to see. I'll bite.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If I need to spoiler tag this, someone just tell me and I will, but I found a BOLA bracket on twitter and HOLY SHIT at some of these match possibilities. This does include results from Night One:











Here's an updated version after night 2. ZSJ/Speedball sounds interesting.

Also Ospreay/Pentagon :cena6


----------



## Platt

Well I gave up staying spoiler free, I always end up finding out the winner anyway so why torture myself.

I'll go with semi's
Pentagon/Busick
Hero/Lee
Sabre/Evans either opponent for Sabre would be great but I love seeing Jack in with submission guys.

Final
Pentagon/Lee/Sabre

Winner Zack Sabre Jr


----------



## Corey

So torn between Ospreay & Pentagon Jr. That should be an awesome match.

We could get a ZSJ/Trevor Lee/Pentagon final. :homer

Not sure if I see any of the 3 guys on top beating Pentagon.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Obfuscation said:


> Wished Trevor Lee could have been left off


:tripsscust:tripsscust:tripsscust

- Hung out w/ Mandrews outside CVS 

Secured my spot on the Tommy End bandwagon









DAT GALLOWAY
















I (barely :lol) survived Guerrilla Warfare 2k15, but



Spoiler: Guerrilla Warfare Aftermath















This is also a thing now 


Spoiler: Damn Right


----------



## Obfuscation

Sabre vs Speedball (Y)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I hear Marty Scurll has been tearing it up, hardly surprised.


----------



## TJQ

Rey Mysterio is at PWG unmasked, apparently.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Pentagon tapping out is a fucking travesty.


----------



## Even Flow

Poor Excalibur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638160866886619137
Am I the only one thinking they're teasing a possible Excalibur return, what with the bumps he's taken lately?


----------



## DGenerationMC

It appears that Max Landis bought the whole crowd pizza during intermission.


Reason #28396571 I should be in Reseda right now.


----------



## damasta414

Didn't realize that Max Landis was the one who bought all of the pizza at intermission. Pizza was fire. Even for Dominos.


----------



## RKing85

Well when you are buying for that many people, Price per pie is a big consideration.

Highspots going to be getting a lot of money from me in the near future it sounds like with all the shoots they are taping this weekend.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Spoiler: PWG Playin'



*Trevor Lee isn't in the finals :____( *
Only 1 person I picked is in, but still... THE TEARS


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Spoiler: PWG Playin'
> 
> 
> 
> *Trevor Lee isn't in the finals :____( *
> Only 1 person I picked is in, but still... THE TEARS





Spoiler: Goddamn picks



My picks were completely fucked from the get-go. How foolish of me to think that Galloway actually had a chance against Speedball.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Spoiler: Last Night



Part of the reason my voice is destroyed is the scream of anguish I let out when Speedball won over Galloway


----------



## TJQ

Spoiler



THE FINALS LOOK AMAZING.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Spoiler: I Swear



Speedball :no: 
HERO PLEASEEEE (although ZSJ was in my Final 3 predictions)


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Spoiler: BOLA WINNER * BOLA WINNER



ZACK SABRE JR!


----------



## Last Chancery

Those match times, holy balls. The last three went, by my count, 30, 25, 35. It was NUTS.

Just an unreal night. Too much fun. Every fan needs to make a pilgrimage to Reseda someday.

I got to meet and get a picture with Filthy Animals Rey Mysterio too. What a life.


----------



## TJQ

Spoiler



:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

Riccochet didn't win a match all weekend. Talk about being buried


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: BOLA Winner talk



FUCK YEAH ZSJ :mark: :fuckyeah









We are getting Roddy/ZSJ III :banderas

Can't wait to watch these shows! PWG rules.


----------



## RKing85

nasty's gif there doubles for me.

I'm always so scared to post right after cause somebody will get butt hurt that I spoiled something.

I will say that the person who was eliminated first in the final, it would have been more suspense if they had been the second person eliminated I feel.


----------



## Last Chancery

Can't wait for the previews.


----------



## Corey

So those brackets we posted were clearly not correct then. :lol


----------



## RKing85

haha. every year brackets for BOLA get "leaked"

They have never been right once I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

unk3

4-6 torturous weeks


----------



## TJQ

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> unk3
> 
> 4-6 torturous weeks


this wait is going to fucking kill me :cry


----------



## mobyomen

BOLA 2015 are now available for pre-order on highspots.com. Night 3 must be two discs because it's more expensive than the other nights.


----------



## Last Chancery

Night 3 says 2 discs on the website. Including intermission, the show lasted about 5 hours on the dot, from my clock watching. With entrances and banter cut out, the show will be closer to a little over 4, if I had to guess.


----------



## Nine99

Alright...I've never been to a PWG show but live about an hour away so I think it's time to go. 

When is the next show or the next show you advise I go see? What's the process for getting tickets?


----------



## Corey

Nine99 said:


> Alright...I've never been to a PWG show but live about an hour away so I think it's time to go.
> 
> When is the next show or the next show you advise I go see? What's the process for getting tickets?


They haven't announced their next show yet, bet we'll certainly break the news when we hear it. You have to buy tickets on their website literally within minutes of them going on sale if you wanna get a guaranteed seat. :lol


----------



## Nine99

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright...I've never been to a PWG show but live about an hour away so I think it's time to go.
> 
> When is the next show or the next show you advise I go see? What's the process for getting tickets?
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't announced their next show yet, bet we'll certainly break the news when we hear it. You have to buy tickets on their website literally within minutes of them going on sale if you wanna get a guaranteed seat.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks man. Hopefully I'll see some of you guys around soon.


----------



## Certified G

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> unk3
> 
> 4-6 torturous weeks


This is probably my most anticipated indy show of the last couple years, I can't wait to pick up the dvd. Not sure if I can wait 4-6 weeks though, I haven't checked out any spoilers so I have no idea who's winning. :lol Hope I can keep it up and I'll be able to watch this show spoiler free.


----------



## Creative name

So I know Gargano, Taylor, Busick, Swann and Gulak are gone cause they're all NXT bound. Ciampa may be NXT bound as well. I heard Fox and ACH are done as well in PWG but I don't know why. Can anybody fill me in?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Creative name said:


> So I know Gargano, Taylor, Busick, Swann and Gulak are gone cause they're all NXT bound. Ciampa may be NXT bound as well. I heard Fox and ACH are done as well in PWG but I don't know why. Can anybody fill me in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


ive heard nothing about Taylor or Gulak going to NXT. As far as i know only Biff and Swann have signed deals or have offers. Nothing from Ciampa or Gargano signing deals, but did work that NXT taping. Taylor announced he was retiring and 2015 is his farewell tour. ACH im sure is being taken away probably offered an exclusive deal from ROH when we had everyone but Strong leave. Fox? I'm not sure if anyone will really miss him. they have high flyers that are much better in ring overall then Fox at the moment. at this point Fox or Gulak not coming back unless would just solely from a booking decision. also if Ciampa never shows back up in PWG i wouldnt miss him. Gargano if not signed with WWE i don't see why they wouldn't bring him back he is dating Candice.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Creative name said:


> So I know Gargano, Taylor, Busick, Swann and Gulak are gone cause they're all NXT bound. Ciampa may be NXT bound as well. I heard Fox and ACH are done as well in PWG but I don't know why. Can anybody fill me in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think Meltzer confirmed that both Busick and Swann were signed to developmental deals. I know Gargano and Ciampa have worked some NXT shows, though I dont know if they have actually signed developmental deals. I haven't heard anything about Gulak since he reportedly "turned heads" at a try out. And Taylor is retiring, so no NXT for him. Not sure about Fox and ACH.


----------



## DGenerationMC

http://www.geek.com/news/why-pro-wrestling-guerrilla-matters-1632801/

Awesome article by Aubrey Sitterson, of all people, on Geek.


----------



## Hibachi

DGenerationMC said:


> http://www.geek.com/news/why-pro-wrestling-guerrilla-matters-1632801/
> 
> Awesome article by Aubrey Sitterson, of all people, on Geek.


 This guy needs to get recognition for his awesome work in the pro wrestling world. Best non celeb podcast going.


----------



## LaMelo

That podcast is Great.


----------



## RKing85

I don't think WWE will touch AR Fox because of the one past thing he did.


----------



## skynetwins1990

I'm trying my best but I just can't get into Super Dragon. I just don't get it. I hope all those guys do well in NXT!


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

RKing85 said:


> I don't think WWE will touch AR Fox because of the one past thing he did.


Fill me in bruh


----------



## AT&T Stadium

This?

"On June 26, 2012, Ballester was arrested in Cobb, Georgia for possession of marijuana.[1] Ballester was married in June 2015.[113]"

It's the only thing under "personal life" on Wiki. They don't take married people apparently.


----------



## Flair Shot

RKing85 said:


> I don't think WWE will touch AR Fox because of the one past thing he did.


I don't think it was ever proven he did that, i could be wrong though.


----------



## RKing85

no, not talking about the marijuana arrest. Hell, it sounds like the majority of the WWE roster uses synthetic marijuana.

google AR Fox and video or something and you should be able to find what I'm talking about for those that don't know.


----------



## FITZ

He did gay porn.


----------



## TJQ

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Corey

Andrews vs. Ospreay

:banderas


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Andrews vs. Ospreay
> 
> :banderas


I heard people were pestering Dave at the show and he said Fenix vs Sydal was a ****1/2, so we have that to look forward to as well kada


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:mark::mark::mark:

Sydal/Fenix & the main event look incredible.


----------



## Cleavage

:wall


----------



## MR-Bolainas

So many good matches this year

Cage vs Aero star
los güeros vs inner city machine guns
drago vs pentagon jr.
fénix vs matt sydal

and that's just day one


----------



## Even Flow

That preview for Night 1 :sodone


----------



## mobyomen

Hot damn I cannot wait to buy these 3 DVDS :hbk1


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## dukenukem3do

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## Even Flow

I read that Super Dragon got injured again on Night 3, and is going to be out for months. Is this true?

Also that trailer for Night 2 :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

take my motherfuckin' money please


----------



## Last Chancery

Even Flow said:


> I read that Super Dragon got injured again on Night 3, and is going to be out for months. Is this true?
> 
> Also that trailer for Night 2 :mark:


I was standing by the bar for the last night and indeed, Dragon left for the back midway through the match, if not a little nearer the end. This was right after he took a charge at the ring post and hit his shoulder hard. Dude does not know how or when or even why to slow down, he just goes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I need to see these now!!!! The trailers look amazing. BOLA never fails to disappoint me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> I read that Super Dragon got injured again on Night 3, and is going to be out for months. Is this true?


I listened to the Bucks on Meltzer's podcast thingy a couple of days ago and they said Dragon got knocked loopy a couple of minutes into the match. Matt & Nick were pretty coy about detailing Super Dragon's future.


----------



## Decadence

This is the first time I've seen/heard of Aero Star, :lmao I think I'm going to like him.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

DGenerationMC said:


>


*What an awesome preview! :mark:

I can't fucking wait for this to come out! :mark:*


----------



## mobyomen

All 3 BOLA 2015 dvds + a case of PBR + a large pizza = the greatest day of my life :YES


----------



## mobyomen

Decadence said:


> This is the first time I've seen/heard of Aero Star, :lmao I think I'm going to like him.


I agree, I'm not familiar with him either but I think I'm gonna enjoy him.


----------



## Corey

The folks that are unfamiliar with Aerostar or any of the other AAA guys (Fenix & Pentagon Jr.) should REALLY check out Lucha Underground. Aerostar is the lesser of the three and a death defying spot monkey that'll probably end up killing himself one day. :lol


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The folks that are unfamiliar with Aerostar or any of the other AAA guys (Fenix & Pentagon Jr.) should REALLY check out Lucha Underground. Aerostar is the lesser of the three and a death defying spot monkey* that'll probably end up killing himself one day*. :lol


No doubt about it.


----------



## RKing85

that was fucking stupid.

I love it!

Does anybody remember? When roughtly does the PWG winter sale usually start? Black Friday?


----------



## Even Flow

If not around Black Friday time, then certainly afterwards.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Meltzer's BOLA Night 1 & 2 ratings:

*



Brian Cage vs. Aero Star - **1/2
Biff Busick vs. Andrew Everett - ****
Will Ospreay vs. Mark Andrews - ****1/4
Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/4
Trevor Lee vs. Trent - ***1/2
Drago vs. Pentagon Jr. - ***1/2
Matt Sydal vs. Fenix - ****1/2
Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Euro Trash - ****1/2

Marty Scurll vs. Rich Swann - ***1/2
Angelico vs. Jack Evans - ***
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/2
Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr. - ****1/4
Drew Gulak vs. Tommy End - ***1/4
Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey - ****1/4
Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/4
Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee - ****1/2

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Even Flow

Damn at those Night 2 ratings.


----------



## Corey

Huh, I didn't even realize that so many guys didn't work Night 2. Cage, Andrews, Ospreay, Trent, Sydal, etc. Bet they had a great time.


----------



## mobyomen

So it looks like October 1st is the official release date for the BOLA 2015 dvds. I already have mine pre-ordered. Can't wait! hh


----------



## FITZ

I have 5 older PWG shows I need to get through before I order those. I don't know what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## shotsx

can you buy tickets at the door to get in as pwg show


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:

I want to watch these damn BOLA shows now.


----------



## Cleavage

that slow-mo :mark: 

Night 3 has the potential to be be top 5 show ever


----------



## mobyomen

Once I get all 3 BOLA show dvds, my plan is to spend one whole Saturday eating pizza & cheese doodles, drinking some crappy beer and watching all 3 BOLA shows in a row. Hopefully my head explodes with pure enjoyment like that dude in Scanners.


----------



## hgr423

I'm pretty sure it would be a mistake to wait for 5 for $40 to pick up those dvd's.


----------



## RKing85

T-Minus 9 days til shgipping day!

Every year my plan is to watch all nights of BOLA back to back to back in one sitting. But every year real life gets in the way and prevents that from happening.


----------



## mobyomen

I just pre-ordered mine :flairdance


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Mid-October can't come soon enough. kada*


----------



## The Bloodline

I was informed to check out the preview vids because a bunch of LU guys were included. Well I just watched all 3 videos and im speechless :sodone Looks like an amazing few nights from top to bottom


----------



## Even Flow

Finally watched the Night 3 preview, and OMG :sodone


----------



## FITZ

If you're trying to stay spoiler free I would advise against listening to Colt Cabana's most recent podcast


----------



## mobyomen

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 DVDS ship out tomorrow! :fuckyeah


----------



## RKing85

shipping tomorrow, so I should get them around the middle of next month.


----------



## Cleavage

gonna make it rain :mark:


----------



## Brock

Might get BOLA myself at some point if i can afford it. How many discs is it over three nights?


----------



## Even Flow

Nights 1 & 2 will be the usual 1 disc.

Night 3, will be 2 disc's which is why the price is $20 not the usual $15 for Night 3.


----------



## RKing85

dvd's are ordered!!! As well as the Romero Best Friends and the Hitting the Highspots with Meltzer.

Hopefully everything else that was filmed that weekend by highspots is available by Black Friday.


----------



## Hibachi

Man I haven't been this pumped for an order in ages.


----------



## mobyomen

Hibachi said:


> Man I haven't been this pumped for an order in ages.


I haven't been this pumped for a wrestling show in a very long time. I can't wait to watch all 3 shows in a row. Saturday can't come soon enough. :Cocky


----------



## Cleavage

the hype is real brehz

just placed my order :sodone


----------



## mobyomen

Amazing :applause


----------



## RKing85

I know they won't show up til the middle of the month or so, but I still hope everyday that when I walk by my mailbox they will be there. haha.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Waiting for mine until Wednesday ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock

Just ordered all three BOLA nights.


----------



## RKing85

"Your item arrived at our USPS facility in GREENSBORO, NC 27495 on October 2, 2015 at 9:34 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination."

No update since then.


----------



## mobyomen

My BOLA dvds arrived yesterday and they shipped out on Wednesday. One would think that the big storm that hit East Coast might have delayed the mail.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Mine arrived today. I'm in CA - this Friday was my original delivery date. 
But, all I had to do was bo-lieve :side:


----------



## RKing85

Tracking number is not showing up with Canada Post yet. SO must be somewhere in the States still.

Best case would have it been arriving on Friday. Cause it's Canadian Thanksgiving long weekend this weekend. Oh well.


----------



## mobyomen

I watched Night One last night. It was great. 

Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay, Fenix vs Matt Sydal and the 6 man tag main event were highlights. Can't wait to watch Night Two tonight. :sami


----------



## mobyomen

I watched BOLA Night Two last night. It was a different show than Night One but in a good way. The crowd did seem a little flat or deflated though. Still a great show all around. Hero vs Thatcher, Galloway vs Bailey, the Lucha tag match, Sabre Jr vs Ricochet and the 6 man main event were the best matches of the night. 

I am really liking Timothy Thatcher. He looks so intense and it's really awesome to watch him move around the ring with his old school European style. I'd love to see him put the boots to Super Dragon. I have no clue who will be the one to end Mount Rushmore 2.0's reign of terror. 



Here's to Night 3, Final Stage! :hbk1


----------



## RKing85

"October 8, 2015 , 8:04 am 
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)"

What the...... I have ordered from highspots 15-20 times before, and I have never seen my order go through California. It's always Carolina, Toronto, Saskatoon. This is odd.


----------



## mobyomen

RKing85 said:


> "October 8, 2015 , 8:04 am
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)"
> 
> What the...... I have ordered from highspots 15-20 times before, and I have never seen my order go through California. It's always Carolina, Toronto, Saskatoon. This is odd.


Some USPS worker is gonna have a great time watching your BOLA dvds this weekend >


----------



## Brock

Does the first night DVD include the entrance for Mount Rushmore (with Voodoo Chile)?


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots always edits the entrances, so you don't see them.


----------



## Brock

Even Flow said:


> Highspots always edits the entrances, so you don't see them.


Yeah thought so, was hoping they'd make an exception this one time. Never mind, thanks.


----------



## Platt

The wait is killing me


----------



## mobyomen

Who do you think will be the one or ones to end Mount Rushmore's reign of terror? I can't think of anyone left who they haven't destroyed. Unless they bring in a new/old face like AJ Styles or Paul London. :aries2


----------



## DGenerationMC

mobyomen said:


> Who do you think will be the one or ones to end Mount Rushmore's reign of terror? I can't think of anyone left who they haven't destroyed. Unless they bring in a new/old face like AJ Styles or Paul London. :aries2



















Please.


----------



## mobyomen

I'd be okay with that :jericho2


----------



## RKing85

heard a few weeks back that ROH and PWG were TRYING to work out some sort of agreement. Fingers crossed.

Well my order cleared customs. Will be sitting in BC for the weekend. So probably Wednesday/Thursday next week.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

mobyomen said:


> Who do you think will be the one or ones to end Mount Rushmore's reign of terror? I can't think of anyone left who they haven't destroyed. Unless they bring in a new/old face like AJ Styles or Paul London. :aries2


Someone on Twitter suggested Generation Next - Aries, Shelley, Sydal, & Evans


----------



## malek

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Someone on Twitter suggested Generation Next - Aries, Shelley, Sydal, & Evans


Wouldn't that be the greatest thing ever ?! I can dream at least


----------



## Platt

If they can sort a deal out with ROH I'd go for Excalibur and his mystery partners Adam Cole & Red Dragon.

Glad to see BOLA end up online as Royal Mail are conspiring against me. Got a card today to say I need to pay customs, annoying but fair enough, go to pick it up only to find out the postman has taken the parcel with him so now I can't get it till Monday.


----------



## Donnie

Just watched the first two nights. First and foremost incredible matches top to bottom. But the last 45 minutes of Night 2 HOLY FUCKING SHIT I don't read spoilers so I had no idea it was coming, but that was some the most emotional, jaw dropping hands on head insane storytelling I have seen in years from any company. I marked I damn near cried, I freaked the fuck out and thought men has died on multiple occasions. Without a shadow of a doubt PWG is the greatest company in the entire goddamn world.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Night 1 of BOLA was awesome. Only match that I'd call bad from the show was Cage/Aero. The main event was FANTASTIC.

Now gonna watch Night 2 :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

mine has still not come yet:trips7


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans just talking trash to everyone :lmao

From "The Grandmaster of Funk" to "The Drunken Master". This man rules. :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

It would really suck if by the time I ordered BOLA, they're already out of stock.


----------



## Last Chancery

Trevor Lee told me last night that PWG's next shows are in December. Double shot. No date or confirmation that it will be an All-Star Weekend.


----------



## Brye

TIMOTHY FUCKING THATCHER

Also finally watched Strong/Bailey and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Even Flow

Cleavage said:


> mine has still not come yet:trips7


We are in the UK, don't forget. And it only started shipping 10 days ago.

It'll probably turn up sometime next week.

I'm downloading Nights 1 & 2 now from XWT.


----------



## Brock

My DVDs arrived today :mark: 

I also ordered Out Of Nowhere and Mystery Vortex so ill watch those first.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Night 2 of BOLA was just as good as Night 1. The best match of the weekend is still the 6-man main event from Night 1 for me though, but I haven't watched the final day yet. 



Brock said:


> My DVDs arrived today :mark:
> 
> I also ordered Out Of Nowhere and Mystery Vortex so ill watch those first.


Hero/ZSJ from Mystery Vortex :banderas One of my absolute favorite matches of the year so far.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watching BOLA Night 1 tonight.

Can't fucking wait. :banderas*


----------



## RKing85

saw over on Wrestling Observer that Dec 11 and 12 are the apparent dates of the PWG double shot.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

GOT PWG BOLA NIGHT 1 QUEUED UP, BOUGHT SOME KY FOR THIS BAYBAY


----------



## Count Vertigo

Still didn't got over why Mike Bailey went over Galloway :mj2 Scrawny skinny fat weird midget with no fucking shoes on 

Anyway, Aero Star/Fenix vs. Drago/Pentagon was fucking art, loved the curtain call afterwards also, I wish they'd be fucking regulars.

Both 6-men main events from Night 1 and Night 2 were also quality.

Fuck it, everything from Night 1 & 2 was quality.

Off to Night 3 we go <3


----------



## Brock

Do Highspots use cheap fucking discs or what? It's not enough that they shrink wrap the cases so the plastic ends up cracking in half, my second disc of the third night is quite scratched and has a strange blob of glue or something on it.

It seems to play fine, but im going to have to get another copy tbh soon, then of course wait for that to arrive. They have an EBay account so ill get it from there.

Not happy.


----------



## Platt

I'd contact them about the scratched disc they should really replace that. I hate those thin cases PWG etc use half of them arrive cracked and the discs never stay in them, a bunch of my discs are sat in sleeves next to the cases because they won't stay in them.


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> I'd contact them about the scratched disc they should really replace that. I hate those thin cases PWG etc use half of them arrive cracked and the discs never stay in them, a bunch of my discs are sat in sleeves next to the cases because they won't stay in them.


I would but I got it from a seller on Ebay and he's got none left. It's not his fault as the dvd was sealed when I received it.


----------



## Platt

Ah right, that sucks.


----------



## RKing85

hmmm, knock on wood, but I have never had any problems with those small disc cases. Not from highspots, not anywhere. I like them way more than normal dvd cases because obviously they take up half as much space. 

if the disc plays fine, why do you need another one?


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> Ah right, that sucks.


I'll just order one from the Highspots Ebay account and hope for the best. It is the first dvd from them I've had an issue with, so.



RKing85 said:


> hmmm, knock on wood, but I have never had any problems with those small disc cases. Not from highspots, not anywhere. I like them way more than normal dvd cases because obviously they take up half as much space.
> 
> if the disc plays fine, why do you need another one?


Well i havn't watched the whole dvd yet, so im not sure if there will still be any skips on it somewhere when i play it. It would spoil the enjoyment if i started watching it, then one of the matches becomes unwatchable because of the issue.


----------



## Cleavage

having to pay £14.43 for custom fees :mj2


----------



## Platt

Cleavage said:


> having to pay £14.43 for custom fees :mj2


Cost me £16.66


----------



## Brock

Ordered Night 3 again from the Highspots UK store. Hopefully I have better luck with this one.


----------



## Platt

Just finished the Mount Rushmore tag on night 3, anyone know what the deal was with Super Dragon just leaving and heading to the back mid match? Any injury reports?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Finally got my copies of BOLA!!!!!

Now if only I didn't have a job so that I could just stay in and binge watch it all. 

Oh well, looks like I know what I am doing after work every night this week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Platt said:


> Just finished the Mount Rushmore tag on night 3, anyone know what the deal was with Super Dragon just leaving and heading to the back mid match? Any injury reports?


Concussion, I believe. Remember The Bucks talking about it on Observer Radio with Meltzer about a month ago.


----------



## Even Flow

WWN has got BOLA in stock, so i'll be most likely ordering most if not all the 2015 dvd's from there when there's next a sale.

Especially since @Cleavage and @Platt you guys both got charged by customs for BOLA, it's making me wary of even attempting to order PWG DVD's from the site if/when the winter sale returns.


----------



## Platt

Yeah I specifically ordered direct from PWG rather than Highspots because my order last year in the winter sale they'd marked it up so no customs but this time it was marked at full value.


----------



## RKing85

yep, concussion for Super Dragon.

My order status hasn't been updated since Friday. Still in BC as far as I know. Should be here this week still.


----------



## Brye

I think I have become a fan of Team Tremendous. Finally watched their match from DDT4 today and they're really fun.


----------



## mobyomen

RKing85 said:


> yep, concussion for Super Dragon.
> 
> My order status hasn't been updated since Friday. Still in BC as far as I know. Should be here this week still.


Does anyone know how Super Dragon received his concussion? I watched the 8 man tag match and it appeared he got injured after giving Ricochet a double stomp off the top rope. Maybe he hit his head on the landing?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Got done with Night One.


MOTN for me is a tie between Mark Andrews/Will Ospreay and Eurotrash/Mt. Rushmore. Zack Sabre Jr is amazing kada

Also, all those Pentagon t shirts and Cero Miedo chants :banderas :mark: Love how Pentagon Jr still scares the fuck outta Melissa :lol


----------



## Cleavage

gonna get started tonight brehz 

got snacks and booze on deck 

:mark:


----------



## Lazyking

Has the next show been announced.


----------



## Even Flow

Lazyking said:


> Has the next show been announced.


No.


----------



## Cleavage

reverse phoenix splash :sodone


----------



## RKing85

Meltzer said December 11/12, double shot. PWG themselves have not announced anything yet.

BOLA dvd's came today!!!!! As soon as this Jays game ends.....and then after I watch NXT.....and then after I watch Survivor.....fuck, don't think I am going to get to these until tomorrow


----------



## Joshi Judas

Almost done with Day 2. Will watch Sabre Jr vs Ricochet and the main event tomorrow.

Bailey vs Galloway was good. But Timothy Thatcher vs Chris Hero bama4

MOTT so far for me.


Jack Evans was Godly in the Evans/Angelico match. That drunken fist sequence :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

fuckin' front flip DDT, how is that even possible :done

Swann dropping himself on his head is still the greatest thing ever


----------



## Rollins.xx

Just finished night one.

Favorite match so far was Eurotrash vs Mt Rushmore. I'm probably bias because I love Sabre Jr, Marty and Roddy. Roddy treating Melissa badly kada


----------



## Count Vertigo

Did anyone else become a fan of Jack Evans after this? One of the true pioneers of the style used by like 80% of independent wrestlers today and barely gets any USA exposure :mj2


----------



## mobyomen

RKing85 said:


> Meltzer said December 11/12, double shot. PWG themselves have not announced anything yet.
> 
> BOLA dvd's came today!!!!! As soon as this Jays game ends.....and then after I watch NXT.....and then after I watch Survivor.....fuck, don't think I am going to get to these until tomorrow


After watching all of BOLA 2015, I can't wait to see which talent and matches they put together for the next shows. kada


----------



## Cleavage

Jack fuckin' Evans :ti

Hero making that fan shit himself by getting in his face :lmao


----------



## SuzukiGUN

that Angelico knee to Evans thats turns him inside out...i screamed so loud my mum ran upstairs haha

if anyone has a gif...


----------



## Cleavage

the level of murdering that took place in the main event. Oh and Dragon victory lap at the end :lmao


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

I've watched first 2 days of Bola, working on day 3, and the best match for me is between Fenix vs Sydal or the Bucks/Dragon vs Busick/Everett/Lee. Mike Bailey and Trevor Lee are the ones that have come across like standouts to me, and Marty Scurll looked like another person. I remember him being the absolute shits 2 years ago and never thought back untill I saw him this year. He really turned it around. 

The lucha tag was not as good as people make it out to be. I think it has to do with being there in person more than anything. The dives in person look so much more impressive and dangerous than on video. While it was a very good exhibition, I thought it was on the level of something you could get every week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, the BOLA DVDs came in the mail today.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'm still disappointed there were no Bluetista chants for Brian Cage. Missed Opportunity...


----------



## Brock

Finally got another copy of Night 3. Ordered it direct from Highspots UK store.  Should be able to watch some PWG the weekend now.

I might get Threemendous too soon, anyone watch it?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Finally got another copy of Night 3. Ordered it direct from Highspots UK store.  Should be able to watch some PWG the weekend now.
> 
> I might get Threemendous too soon, anyone watch it?


If you mean this year's Threemendous (IV), then I thought it was a good show. Ricochet/Tozawa, Speedball/Hero + Bucks/Angelico & Evans were all very good matches.


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> If you mean this year's Threemendous (IV), then I thought it was a good show. Ricochet/Tozawa, Speedball/Hero + Bucks/Angelico & Evans were all very good matches.


Yup, IV. Ricochet/Tozawa and Speedball/Hero certainly interest me. Think I'll order it in next week.


----------



## Cleavage

BRIAN CAGE LESNAR!


----------



## DGenerationMC

God bless you, Ron Funches.


----------



## FITZ

I'm hoping the Evolve show tomorrow has someone selling them and I get all 3 nights.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Brock said:


> Yup, IV. Ricochet/Tozawa and Speedball/Hero certainly interest me. Think I'll order it in next week.


Speedball vs Hero to me was so good and I instantly became a fan of Bailey. Tozawa vs Ricochet was a pretty standard match for these guys. I was hoping he faced someone else.


----------



## Brye

I am absolutely loving Chris Hero's PWG run this year. 2014 was a tad disappointing for some reason but I'm loving him again this year.


----------



## Last Chancery

FITZ said:


> I'm hoping the Evolve show tomorrow has someone selling them and I get all 3 nights.


1) You are lucky to be able to go to those shows. 2) Gabe said on Twitter that the new PWG releases will be for sale.


----------



## FITZ

Last Chancery said:


> 1) You are lucky to be able to go to those shows. 2) Gabe said on Twitter that the new PWG releases will be for sale.


Just the one on Saturday. But yeah should be a lot of fun. 



Brye said:


> I am absolutely loving Chris Hero's PWG run this year. 2014 was a tad disappointing for some reason but I'm loving him again this year.


Hero finally seems to be wrestling like he is bigger and meaner and fatter and more awesome than all his opponents. I know people like to knock him for his physique but with the way he wrestles now I'm fine with it.


----------



## RKing85

why does real life have to get in the way every year?

All I want to do is shut myself in a room for 11 straight hours. But nooooooo. 1 match here, 2 matches there, 1 match here.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

RKing85 said:


> why does real life have to get in the way every year?
> 
> All I want to do is shut myself in a room for 11 straight hours. But nooooooo. 1 match here, 2 matches there, 1 match here.


I know your pain bro 
Happened to me last year 

So I cleared my schedule last weekend kada


----------



## RKing85

Well the Jays still being in the playoffs has limited my BOLA watching time also.

Wife and kids are gone all today. So at the very least watching stage two today and starting stage three.

Aerostar is my new favorite wrestler all time, all my life. Even if he has had his fair share of botches on these shows. And I know this is not breaking news, but Zach Sabre Jr. is fucking awesome.


----------



## mobyomen

Any news?:rockwut


----------



## RKing85

Dec 11 and 12, All Star Weekend

And the PWG Winter Sale is up now.


----------



## Brock

Will the next DVD be out before xmas, or just after new year you think?


----------



## Even Flow

Brock said:


> Will the next DVD be out before xmas, or just after new year you think?


If you're talking about All Star Weekend, it'll be out in January.


----------



## Brock

(Y)


----------



## dirty24

Do any of you have experience with the 5 dvd for $40 deal PWG has going on? I know they say just type your dvds under your address but I'm not getting any price changes. I'm very hesitant to place the order at regular price and things just get rectified after the fact. Don't want a big hassle getting money back.

Thanks if any of you know the deal


----------



## Even Flow

dirty24 said:


> Do any of you have experience with the 5 dvd for $40 deal PWG has going on? I know they say just type your dvds under your address but I'm not getting any price changes. I'm very hesitant to place the order at regular price and things just get rectified after the fact. Don't want a big hassle getting money back.
> 
> Thanks if any of you know the deal


It's really easy.

Go here: http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/ - select your shipping method (USA/Canada/Rest of the World) it'll take you to paypal, where you just enter the names of the 5 dvd's you want. Then you confirm it, and you're done.


----------



## dirty24

Thanks so much, even flow. I'm going to order some of the past BOLA's.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am very eager to start hearing talent/match announcements for the upcoming shows. Given the fact that the past few shows have been unconventional in that there were a lot of new talents used, it seems like the "core" PWG roster is unclear right now and it makes it feel like ANYONE could appear on these events, especially since it is All Star Weekend.


----------



## RKing85

Purchased 10 dvd's from the sale already, might purchase more. This Canadian/US exchange rate is killing me right now.

I know New Japan has shows that same weekend, so any New Japan guys are out.


----------



## Even Flow

Luckily, I have every PWG DVD from about 2007, and so far this year minus BOLA being released, there's been 5 shows. So it was pretty easy for me to select the 5 DVD's I wanted.


----------



## hgr423

I just placed my first 5 for 40 order this year. I'm going to pace myself and not place another order until next week.


----------



## dirty24

I ended up picking up 15. I only discovered PWG this year - when I watched 2015 BOLA I fell in love with the product. I just wish I lived close enough that attending a live show would be easy/inexpensive. I'll make it out to one eventually, just need to plan a little vacation around it.

Thanks again for the help, even flow.


----------



## Platt

Since they've run so few shows this year I only need 6 shows to get me up to date from last years winter sale order (BOLA not included since I bought that on release). I'll probably order the 5 2015 shows and pickup the last 2014 shows from someone elses sale. Now only if I could finally find Pimpin' In High Places my collection would be complete  one day it will show up on ebay.


----------



## sXeMope

Saw Kikutaro on Twitter saying he's in LA on the dates of the next PWG shows and asking to be booked. Who knows if anything will come of it but I assume he's there with Colt and Grado for the WRD3 filming. I assume that Super Dragon and co. already have the events planned out, but those three are worth fitting in. Grado in a PWG atmosphere would he mindblowing. Shame that the entrance would probably never see the light of day though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can't tell you how long I've been waiting to see Colt in PWG again. Just goes to show how damn busy he's been despite not working for any of the "super indies". He'd do great on commentary with Excalibur too. 

And I know Grado would kill, along with Kikutaro despite the fact that I've only seen a little from him. Would to see PWG footage of them for the next Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## RKing85

Platt said:


> Since they've run so few shows this year I only need 6 shows to get me up to date from last years winter sale order (BOLA not included since I bought that on release). I'll probably order the 5 2015 shows and pickup the last 2014 shows from someone elses sale. Now only if I could finally find Pimpin' In High Places my collection would be complete  one day it will show up on ebay.


Would love to see a photo of all the PWG dvd's. 

Dragon Gate has shows that weekend, so no Tozawa


----------



## Brye

Who do you guys wanna see Roddy face in his next title defense? I feel like him vs Sydal would be pretty sweet.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brye said:


> Who do you guys wanna see Roddy face in his next title defense? I feel like him vs Sydal would be pretty sweet.


I've been wanting to see Sydal get a shot since last year, so that'd be nice. Chuckie T getting a shot as a part of his "Retirement Tour" and just in general would be cool. 

Then again, does it really matter since Sabre is the match everyone is waiting on?


----------



## Cleavage

I'm still waiting for my LeRae/Roddy match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brye said:


> Who do you guys wanna see Roddy face in his next title defense? I feel like him vs Sydal would be pretty sweet.


I'd love to see Roddy/Thatcher for the title. I think that could be pretty great.


----------



## DGenerationMC

BIFF BIFF BIFF


----------



## RKing85

Candice and Joey have fallen off the face of the earth.

Not just in PWG.


----------



## BillThompson

RKing85 said:


> Candice and Joey have fallen off the face of the earth.
> 
> Not just in PWG.


Ryan has been in DDT, and from the sounds of it he may stay there as he's a natural fit. As for Candice, when you continually no show dates and do promoters wrong you're bound to see work opportunities dry up.


----------



## Cabanarama

Brye said:


> Who do you guys wanna see Roddy face in his next title defense? I feel like him vs Sydal would be pretty sweet.


I feel like it's pretty much a given Sabre will take the title off of Roddy next time he appears in PWG...


----------



## Brye

BillThompson said:


> Ryan has been in DDT, and from the sounds of it he may stay there as he's a natural fit. As for Candice, when you continually no show dates and do promoters wrong you're bound to see work opportunities dry up.


She no shows and does promoters wrong? Didn't know any of that.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

BillThompson said:


> RKing85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candice and Joey have fallen off the face of the earth.
> 
> Not just in PWG.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan has been in DDT, and from the sounds of it he may stay there as he's a natural fit. As for Candice, when you continually no show dates and do promoters wrong you're bound to see work opportunities dry up.
Click to expand...

Can you confirm this about candice, I'm shocked!


----------



## BillThompson

SuzukiGUN said:


> Can you confirm this about candice, I'm shocked!


It's been reported on by Voices of Wrestling, PWTorch, the Observer, and most of the news outlets. She started no showing a lot of dates a few months back, culminating in GFW firing her (as much as they can fire someone I guess) and changing their plans of putting their women's title on her and making her the female focus of the promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Joey Ryan is the Paragon Pro Wrestling champion.


----------



## sXeMope

Their star was starting to fade anyways I think. Weren't they actually getting some boos near the end of their tag team champion run? Plus, Candice moved to the Midwest and they're both kind of doing their own thing, and I assume that having to book two separate flights rather than buy two tickets on the same flight is a little more of a hassle for a promoter.


----------



## RKing85

oh, I didn't know Candice had no shown multiple times. Only heard about the one.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Speaking of matches from BoLA that I had slept on during my first viewing but blew my mind on a second watch:


Tommy End vs Speedball Mike Bailey

What a stiking clinic kada kada

I'd LOVE to see Tommy vs Hero or Tommy vs Thatcher :mark: Any Tommy End recommendations guys?


----------



## NastyYaffa

PENTAGON said:


> Speaking of matches from BoLA that I had slept on during my first viewing but blew my mind on a second watch:
> 
> 
> Tommy End vs Speedball Mike Bailey
> 
> What a stiking clinic kada kada
> 
> I'd LOVE to see Tommy vs Hero or Tommy vs Thatcher :mark: Any Tommy End recommendations guys?


If you haven't seen it yet, I would definitely recommend Hero/End from Don't Sweat The Technique. Very good match, and actually probably the best Tommy End singles match that I've seen.


----------



## mobyomen

Don't Sweat The Technique ranks up there as one of my favorite wrestling shows of the year.


----------



## Cabanarama

They finally announced the lineup for All Star Weekend 11:

*Night One:*
Mark Andrews vs. Chuck Taylor
Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll
Unbreakable F'n Machines vs. American Wolves
Will Ospreay vs. Trevor Lee
Kenny Omega vs. Mike Bailey
Tag Team titles: Johnny Gargano and Tommasso Ciampa vs. The Young Bucks
PWG TItle: Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal

*Night Two:*
Kikutaro vs. Chuck Taylor
Mark Andrews vs. Ricochet
Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher
Unbreakable F'n Machines vs. Johnny Gargano and Tommasso Ciampa
Kenny Omega vs. Will Ospreay
Matt Sydal vs. Trevor Lee
Guerrilla Warfare: Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Chris Hero, Mike Bailey, and World's Cutest Tag Team


----------



## Wrestling is Life

They also announced the first show set for 2016 will be on January 2nd and will see the PWG returns of Drew Galloway, Akira Tozawa and Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sydal/Strong :mark:
Thatcher/Scurll :mark:
Omega is back :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Tozawa! Just get Yamato and Shingo plz!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Chris Hero/ Mike Bailey/ Joey Ryan/ Candice LeRae vs Mount Rushmore 2.0 in a Guerrilla Warfare match on Night 2 of the All Star Weekend :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I just read the lineup for All-Star Weekend 11.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

:sodone

So many sick matches, it's fucking ridiculous. Yet ANOTHER Guerrilla Warfare match, Sydal is finally getting a title shot and against Roddy of all people (Gen Next represent, yo), Kikitaro is debuting, The Wolves are back and hell I'm even happy to see Elgin is returning.


----------



## sXeMope

Not a big fan of the Ciampa/Gargano pairing. I know they've been doing stuff on WWE TV but it seems like such a buttfuck random pairing that we'd never see had WWE not put them together.

I'm a little surprised that only Kikutaro is on this show. Would have thought that Grado and Colt would have been on as well, unless they're surprises or something. 

I'm not exactly up to date on PWG, but the Guerrilla Warfare match will include Super Dragon right? Didn't he get hurt pretty mad in his last match? Cool to see the English guys back though. I hope we see the AAA guys back sooner rather than later as well. I really wanna see that Super Dragon/Pentagon match that was allegedly supposed to go down at BOLA.


----------



## Even Flow

Omega back at PWG :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Call me jaded but all star weekend is whack outside of like 4 matches.


----------



## Brye

Holy shit those ASW weekend cards are stacked!

Especially excited for the Rushmore vs Candice/Joey/Hero/Bailey, Roddy/Sydal, Thatcher/Scurll, Omega/Ospreay and Omega/Bailey. Holy fuck.


----------



## Even Flow

@sXeMope 

They said Mount Rushmore 2.0, not Roddy and The Bucks vs Hero/Bailey/Candice/Joey. So for me, that must mean Super Dragon is ok, and will be wrestling.


----------



## mk92071

I've been really into PWG since around 2011, and this is probably the least excited I've been for PWG shows in a while. I personally didn't dig BOLA that much. I think it's the fact that PWG's roster when I first started watching has changed so much and I haven't taken a liking to a lot of the people they've brought in. I don't really care for the Brits they brought in, and I'm even starting to like ZSJ less and less (but ZSJ vs. Roddy is my MOTY right now). I haven't been impressed by Sydal outside of a couple matches here and there, even though I dig Roddy, I'm not that hyped for that match. The 8 Man Guerrilla Warfare is the best looking thing for me by miles and miles, with MAYBE Thatcher/Scurll coming in second. Hopefully my low expectations will be blown out of the water, unlike the high hopes I had for BOLA that led to my disappointment.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

thoughts:

I thought Chuck was done
Ricochet and Scurll is a unique pairing.
American Wolves are back!
Will Osprey and Trevor Lee will be amazing
Kenny Omega back! That match will be awesome
I thought Biff signed with WWE?
Pretty obvious Roddy is winning this

Night 2:
Who the fuck is Kikutaro
Ricochet and Mandrews will be good
I don't like Thatcher
Ok match
Omega and Will will be awesome
Same with Sydal and Lee
Someone's gonna die in that main event, sounds amazing.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Not a big fan of the Ciampa/Gargano pairing. I know they've been doing stuff on WWE TV but it seems like such a buttfuck random pairing that we'd never see had WWE not put them together.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that only Kikutaro is on this show. Would have thought that Grado and Colt would have been on as well, unless they're surprises or something.
> 
> I'm not exactly up to date on PWG, but the Guerrilla Warfare match will include Super Dragon right? Didn't he get hurt pretty mad in his last match? Cool to see the English guys back though. I hope we see the AAA guys back sooner rather than later as well. I really wanna see that Super Dragon/Pentagon match that was allegedly supposed to go down at BOLA.


I know Grado was supposed to be in the US for Colt's documentary. But he has to travel east to go home while Kikutaro probably has a flight home out of LA. But yeah, I would have liked to see all 3 of them be on the show. 


And for those wondering about Kikutaro is here is a promo from when he was previously in PWG (under a different name).


----------



## USAUSA1

They're booking ricochet on a day of luchaunderground taping is risky. Pentagon just posted a video saying he can't make an indy show in Texas because of luchaunderground. Maybe they work out a deal but don't be shock if there some changes to night 2.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I appreciate Bailey's talent but I just wanna see him get his ass kicked to hell and back. Kinda like what Cage did to Jack Evans in BOLA. Can we have Bailey vs Cage please?


And was Super Dragon vs Pentagon Jr supposed to go down during BOLA? Damn I hope that happens :banderas :mark: Build Pentagon up even more in LU season 2 and then have the match kada

Or maybe have Super Dragon show up in LU please :side: They're both in LA. Do it.


----------



## Corey

Elgin being back on the cards makes me wonder if he isn't signed to ROH right now or if the PWG/ROH relationship has indeed grown back to what it used to be bfofre Trevor Lee beat everyone.  Either way it's good news for the company. Omega vs. Ospreay is like a literal dream that could ONLY happen in PWG. Incredible. Kudos to those fucking bookers.


----------



## Platt

From what I've read his exclusive deal ran out and the new one he's signed is just the standard one so he can work elsewhere again.


----------



## sXeMope

FITZ said:


> I know Grado was supposed to be in the US for Colt's documentary. But he has to travel east to go home while Kikutaro probably has a flight home out of LA. But yeah, I would have liked to see all 3 of them be on the show.


Good point. I assumed that all three of them just happened to be in LA on the same weekend for a smaller fed and may have been able to work PWG as well but it could very well be the end of that tour and Kikutaro is just hanging out before his flight home.



PENTAGON said:


> And was Super Dragon vs Pentagon Jr supposed to go down during BOLA? Damn I hope that happens :banderas :mark: Build Pentagon up even more in LU season 2 and then have the match kada


I heard it was rumored but Dragon got hurt in the Guerrilla Warfare match. But my source was Twitter so take it with a grain of salt. IIRC it was one of the "in" fans who said it though so maybe they heard something. It would be quite the match though, considering Dragon always goes balls to the wall in his matches even though his body surely tells him not to.


----------



## RKing85

I find Dragon/Pentagon at BOLA hard to believe.

When was the last time a BOLA had a singles match outside of the tournament?

How far apart is Reseda from Boyle Heights?


----------



## santo

RKing85 said:


> I find Dragon/Pentagon at BOLA hard to believe.
> 
> When was the last time a BOLA had a singles match outside of the tournament?
> 
> How far apart is Reseda from Boyle Heights?


25 miles, 30-40 minute drive on the freeway.


----------



## Emperor DC

Waiting for the DVD's to come. Took advantage of the winter sale and got caught up to BOLA.

The cards as of late have been on an insane level. 

PWG has created such a fun atmosphere that almost everyone and anyone wants to go wrestle and I'm guessing it does not cost a whole heap of money either such is the relationships forged.


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> Good point. I assumed that all three of them just happened to be in LA on the same weekend for a smaller fed and may have been able to work PWG as well but it could very well be the end of that tour and Kikutaro is just hanging out before his flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was rumored but Dragon got hurt in the Guerrilla Warfare match. But my source was Twitter so take it with a grain of salt. IIRC it was one of the "in" fans who said it though so maybe they heard something. It would be quite the match though, considering Dragon always goes balls to the wall in his matches even though his body surely tells him not to.


Pretty sure Dragon got hurt in that eight-man the day after the Guerrilla Warfare.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, it was the 8-man on night three where Dragon got his concussion.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667358765092442112


----------



## mobyomen

Has anyone reviewed the PWG Super Dragon Destruction DVD? I was thinking about capitalizing on the PWG 5 for $40 sale. I'm pretty familiar with Super Dragon, I just haven't seen a lot of his matches and I figured the DVD would be a good place to start. :jim


----------



## NastyYaffa

mobyomen said:


> Has anyone reviewed the PWG Super Dragon Destruction DVD? I was thinking about capitalizing on the PWG 5 for $40 sale. I'm pretty familiar with Super Dragon, I just haven't seen a lot of his matches and I figured the DVD would be a good place to start. :jim


I just actually finished watching it couple of days ago, posted this on the indy dvd discussion thread:


> *SUPER DRAGON - DESTRUCTION*
> 
> *Disc 1*
> 
> *GSCW 12/14/2002*
> Super Dragon vs. Bobby Quance - ****
> 
> *GSCW 03/29/2003*
> Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz - **1/2*
> 
> *PWG Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock?*
> Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. The Briscoes - **1/2*
> 
> *PWG An Inch Longer Than Average*
> Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan - ***3/4*
> 
> *RPW Four Year Anniversary Extravaganza*
> Super Dragon vs. TARO - ****1/2*
> 
> *PWG Tango & Cash Invitational*
> Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - ****1/2*
> 
> *RPW 03/06/2004*
> Super Dragon vs. Babi Slymm - ***
> 
> *Disc 2*
> 
> *PWG The Musical*
> Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - ***
> 
> *CZW High Stakes II*
> Super Dragon vs. B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance vs. Excalibur - ***
> 
> *PWG User Your Illusion IV*
> Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan - ****1/2*
> 
> *Pro Wrestling WAR 11/12/2004*
> Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - **1/2*
> 
> *CZW Cage of Death VI*
> Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - *****
> 
> *PWG All Nude Revue*
> Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe - **1/2*
> 
> *wXw Back To The Roots 4*
> Super Dragon vs. El Generico - ****
> 
> *Disc 3*
> 
> *PWG Jason Takes PWG*
> Super Dragon vs. Excalibur - **1/4*
> 
> *CZW Best of the Best V*
> Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh - ***
> Super Dragon vs. El Generico - ***
> 
> *PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run*
> Super Dragon vs. Quicksilver - ***1/4*
> 
> *PWG Astonishing X-Mas*
> Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen - ******
> 
> *PWG Hollywood Globetrotters*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - *****
> 
> *PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
> Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2*
> 
> *THE RETURN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:
> 
> *PWG FEAR*
> Super Dragon & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4*
> 
> Overall this was a pretty interesting set. It didn't have many "must see" matches, but I definitely had fun watching it, as I hadn't seen most of these matches before. (Y)


----------



## FITZ

It's a damn shame they didn't put the match with the one man "SUPER DRAGON!" chant on that DVD.


----------



## mobyomen

So should we take bets now to see if Sami Callihan shows up at some point during All Star Weekend 11 to attack Roderick Strong or Super Dragon? 

I can imagine a Sami Callihan vs Super Dragon match would be brutal as hell. 

:jericho3


----------



## sXeMope

mobyomen said:


> So should we take bets now to see if Sami Callihan shows up at some point during All Star Weekend 11 to attack Roderick Strong or Super Dragon?
> 
> I can imagine a Sami Callihan vs Super Dragon match would be brutal as hell.
> 
> :jericho3


It'll be interesting to see what happens. CZW has Cage Of Death on the 12th and I definitely see him being there. It would be odd to have Sami there for one night but not the other.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jumping on the PWG bandwagon, ordered Mystery Vortex 1, 2 & 3 and Don't sweat the technique which all came today.

Bola will definitely be ordered as well at a later date.


----------



## Gutterpanda

So i got 2 tickets to All Star weekend, and i didnt notice any link to download them in the comfirmation e-mail. Do they mail hard copies of the tickets to you?


----------



## mk92071

Gutterpanda said:


> So i got 2 tickets to All Star weekend, and i didnt notice any link to download them in the comfirmation e-mail. Do they mail hard copies of the tickets to you?


They have a list of names and the number of tickets you bought. So you just have to tell them your last name and they'll give you the tickets at the door.


----------



## mobyomen

Well this is a pleasant surprise. I'm definitely pre-ordering the Young Bucks compilation. Take my money now PWG.


----------



## Brock

Just checked and they are now on the UK Highspots site, so ill be pre-ordering the Young Bucks one soon.


----------



## Gutterpanda

So I've never been to this part of l.a. how is it? Any decent hotels close or should I travel for a good one?


----------



## Last Chancery

Gutterpanda said:


> So I've never been to this part of l.a. how is it? Any decent hotels close or should I travel for a good one?


There's a decent enough Howard Johnson right next door to the venue.


----------



## BornBad

Adam fucking Cole is back


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: ASW spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675558710916214784:yes


----------



## Louaja89

BornBad said:


> Adam fucking Cole is back


Holy shit. I wonder if it's permanent or just a one time thing though.


----------



## Even Flow

BornBad said:


> Adam fucking Cole is back


ADAM COLE BAYBAY.



PWInsider said:


> In a surprise move for the fans live at Pro Wrestling Guerrilla's All Star Extravaganza in California, Ring of Honor star Adam Cole returned unadvertised to the promotion for the first time since he signed exclusive ROH deals and was no longer cleared to work PWG.
> 
> Cole appeared in a show closing angle where he came out dressed as PWG promoter/wrestler Super Dragon, only to disrobe and join Dragon, The Young Bucks and Roderick Strong as members of PWG heel supergroup Mt. Rushmore 2.0.
> 
> Cole has not left ROH and his current ROH contract has not expired. There is an agreement in place between ROH and PWG which will allow ROH talents to work on PWG events that do not conflict with ROH live events, PWInsider.com is told.


More Cole in PWG :mark:


----------



## BornBad

Louaja89 said:


> Holy shit. I wonder if it's permanent or just a one time thing though.


obviously he's there to stay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675599823702114304


----------



## Louaja89

BornBad said:


> obviously he's there to stay
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675599823702114304


Thanks. That's fucking awesome. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## sXeMope

That's a nice deal there with ROH and PWG. Hopefully that kind of thing spreads to other promotions. I feel like it's dumb to have exclusive contracts unless you're a worldwide major company. I bet the Bucks were instrumental in getting that deal in place.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Adam fuckin' Cole is back in PWG? :Will


----------



## Even Flow

From watching the yt vid, it looks like Super Dragon is going on another hiatus with injury. Hopefully this time around, it won't keep him out long.

And it looked like they were possibly teasing a babyface Roddy again.


----------



## RKing85

even just rotating 2/3 ROH guys through each card will add so many fresh match-ups to the PWG cards.

Loving the thought of it.


----------



## BornBad

Roddy doesn't look very happy :lenny2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Another return





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675949231610454016


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Roddy world title feud in the future, gotta be, overly excited to have Cole back in PWG


----------



## BornBad

_Ring of Honor Wrestling announced today that they’ve entered into a strategic agreement with Pro Wrestling Guerrilla that enables exclusively contracted stars to compete on a select number of PWG shows per year in California.

ROH and NJPW have been developing a significant global relationship for the past two years and now ROH will work with PWG on the west coast of the United States. “PWG is a fantastic company in California that both our fans and stars have always been passionate about,” said Joe Koff. As we continue to grow the ROH brand and enter into exclusive agreements with our talent, we want all fans to continue enjoying the performance of the ROH stars in PWG. This alliance is great for both of our companies, the talent, and most importantly – The FANS.” 
With this agreement, wrestling fans can look forward to seeing stars such as Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, The Young Bucks, etc. compete at PWG shows, demonstrating to the West Coast why Ring of Honor is the best wrestling on the planet. 
More information will be made available on http://rohwrestling.com and on Ring of Honor’s social media channels, including Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and YouTube.

rohwrestling.com
_


i'm glad ROH did the right move with the talents working for PWG... this is a win/win situation for everybody


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Adam Cole is back in PWG. :mark:

Everything about All Star Weekend sounds awesome. I can't wait to see it. Also glad to hear that ROH guys can work in PWG again.
*


----------



## Platt

ASW already up for pre-order from PWG on DVD and Blu Ray.


----------



## Cleavage

IT'S LIT!


----------



## malek

Super Dragon returns, and Roddy gets kicked out of the group, as he can't get along with Cole. Rest of guys choose Cole over Strong declaring they are scaling back to MR 1.5. Roddy declares then that he has some "old" pals of his own back, who just can't wait to destroy Mount Rushomore 1.5 and prove how they are the greatest faction ever


----------



## Louaja89

malek said:


> Super Dragon returns, and Roddy gets kicked out of the group, as he can't get along with Cole. Rest of guys choose Cole over Strong declaring they are scaling back to MR 1.5. Roddy declares then that he has some "old" pals of his own back, who just can't wait to destroy Mount Rushomore 1.5 and prove how they are the greatest faction ever


I really wonder who you're talking about here. Maybe they used to represent the " next generation" .:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Cleavage

DoJo Bros need to return just so i can see this










:mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## malek

Louaja89 said:


> I really wonder who you're talking about here. Maybe they used to represent the " next generation" .:wink2::wink2:


I remember PWG event where Roddy teamed with one of these pals, and said we are not next, but now.

Wishful thinking for sure, but would be great :wink2:


----------



## BehindYou

BornBad said:


> _Ring of Honor Wrestling announced today that they’ve entered into a strategic agreement with Pro Wrestling Guerrilla that enables exclusively contracted stars to compete on a select number of PWG shows per year in California.
> 
> ROH and NJPW have been developing a significant global relationship for the past two years and now ROH will work with PWG on the west coast of the United States. “PWG is a fantastic company in California that both our fans and stars have always been passionate about,” said Joe Koff. As we continue to grow the ROH brand and enter into exclusive agreements with our talent, we want all fans to continue enjoying the performance of the ROH stars in PWG. This alliance is great for both of our companies, the talent, and most importantly – The FANS.”
> With this agreement, wrestling fans can look forward to seeing stars such as Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, The Young Bucks, *etc.* compete at PWG shows, demonstrating to the West Coast why Ring of Honor is the best wrestling on the planet.
> More information will be made available on http://rohwrestling.com and on Ring of Honor’s social media channels, including Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and YouTube.
> 
> rohwrestling.com
> _
> 
> 
> i'm glad ROH did the right move with the talents working for PWG... this is a win/win situation for everybody


Best be Dalton


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Just announced for January 2nd:

Jack Evans vs. Drew Galloway

Mike Bailey vs. Adam Cole

Angelico vs. Brian Cage

Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher.

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong for the PWG Title.

These matches.









Hero/Strong :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Just announced for January 2nd:
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Drew Galloway
> 
> Mike Bailey vs. Adam Cole
> 
> Angelico vs. Brian Cage
> 
> Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher.
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong for the PWG Title.
> 
> These matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero/Strong :mark: :mark: :mark:*


Don't forget this show stealer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676154015164436480


----------



## NastyYaffa

Roddy/Hero :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just when I think I can't love PWG any more.............


----------



## Corey

Cole vs. Bailey sounds sick as fuck. I REALLY wanna see Strong vs. Gulak.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Of course ROH Talent makes PWG better. They still need to do iPPV's though. They should do it while they're hot.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

ROH said:


> compete at PWG shows, demonstrating to the West Coast why Ring of Honor is the best wrestling on the planet.


Lol. Carny fucks.

Not a fan of Elgin but the guy is over pretty much everywhere except ROH, thanks to ROH's godawful, piece if shit booking. That's all you need to know about the "ROH star" status.


----------



## FITZ

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Of course ROH Talent makes PWG better. They still need to do iPPV's though. They should do it while they're hot.


They've been hot for a while and the main reason they stay hot is because everyone that isn't in WWE or TNA can work for them. iPPVs might jeopardize that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MTheBehemoth said:


> Lol. Carny fucks.
> 
> Not a fan of Elgin but the guy is over pretty much everywhere except ROH, thanks to ROH's godawful, piece if shit booking. That's all you need to know about the "ROH star" status.


Ah, it's just corporate wrestling talk. ROH has got them suits (not as many as Vince Land "up north") so they're prone to hammy language.

:lol ROH acting like PWG didn't make some of their guys look like STARS where ROH hasn't over the years (plenty of examples)

Now that the "bashing" is done, off to get hype for Final Battle. This arrangement should be great for everyone involved.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

DGenerationMC said:


> This arrangement should be great for everyone involved.


There's nothing to it though. The contracted dudes are allowed to work PWG again (after that pathetic Lee/Elgin situation). That's it. This press release is a work, an attempt to make themselves look good.


----------



## Cabanarama

MTheBehemoth said:


> There's nothing to it though. The contracted dudes are allowed to work PWG again (after that pathetic Lee/Elgin situation). That's it. This press release is a work, an attempt to make themselves look good.


Plus the only reason why they lifted the PWG ban was they know they would probably lose Cole and O'Reilly once their contracts expired if they didn't let them work PWG, just like the ability to continue with PWG was a deal breaker with the Bucks.


----------



## Brock

Is this years' BOLA still readily available in the US? Friend of mine wanted a copy but the Highspots UK store no longer stocks it and on Ebay, each night is going for £40 each lol.


----------



## Platt

Highspots, ROH & Gabe all still have it in stock.


----------



## Brock

Thanks. Wonder if the UK store will produce some more at some point, guess i can lend him my copies lol.


----------



## Cleavage

only time Elgin is watchable is when he and cage are doing unbreakable big man shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Elgin is only watchable in Japan b/c his attempts to be a Puro gaijin wannabe are actually in the right scenario. Still has shown to really suck while over there, though.

Cage vs Angelico was made just for me. Although, keep it under ten minutes. BOOK THINGS RIGHT. _(...you fuckers)_ You sprint the hell of that ultra silly sounding big vs little guy match. Same goes for Galloway vs Evans. Really want to see Bailey vs Cole. Strong vs Hero & Thatcher vs Gulak do nothing for me. Especially while booked on a PWG card.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh, holy shit everything else is worthless b/c I just saw SAMI CALLIHAN is back. The road to being the best in the world again starts now. Rack up the indie bookings, son.


----------



## Platt

Brock said:


> Thanks. Wonder if the UK store will produce some more at some point, guess i can lend him my copies lol.


I assume they ship them in from the US store. They'll probablyy be back in stock whenever the Steen and Bucks sets are released since they can send more copies over at the same time.


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> I assume they ship them in from the US store. They'll probablyy be back in stock whenever the Steen and Bucks sets are released since they can send more copies over at the same time.


Great, ill keep checking. Thanks. I know the Bucks set is due to be shipped out this Friday.

Hopefully they don't sell out of the last two years BOLA either, wish to get them after Xmas.


----------



## famicommander

I am happy about the ROH/PWG deal because it means more dates for a lot of my favorite wrestlers, and maybe that will keep some of the fringe guys from jumping to NXT/WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676753298209316864
Found this interesting. Also, kinda sad.


----------



## Corey

^^^ That would've been fucking hilarious. :lmao That must have been right around the time that Rock won the WWE Title off of Punk.


----------



## Platt

Brock said:


> Great, ill keep checking. Thanks. I know the Bucks set is due to be shipped out this Friday.
> 
> Hopefully they don't sell out of the last two years BOLA either, wish to get them after Xmas.



UK site tweeted that BOLA 2015 is back in stock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> UK site tweeted that BOLA 2015 is back in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:fuckyeah

Thanks buddy. I'll text me mate and let him know.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone planning to get the Blu Ray versions of ASW? Curious as to if it's really Blu-Ray quality or just 720p footage on a BR disc.


----------



## TheyCallHimMachine

I'll be buying Night 2 on BluRay just to check out. I'm not expecting a huge difference, but something with a tad less fuzziness


----------



## ECW fan

I'll be buying both nights of ASW on Blu-Ray. And yes, the Blu-Rays will be in HD according to Highspots.


----------



## mobyomen

Yeah I'm curious too. Will the Blu Rays be 720p or 1080p?


----------



## Brock

Sticking with the DVDS myself.


----------



## mobyomen

Best of Young Bucks dvds are shipping from highspots today. I just my confirmation email.


----------



## RomanReignsNation

I want to start watching this and I found where to watch but idk what order all the events go in? Can someone help with the events in 2015?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

RomanReignsNation said:


> I want to start watching this and I found where to watch but idk what order all the events go in? Can someone help with the events in 2015?


PWG Events for 2015:

.From Out of Nowhere
.Don't Sweat the Technique
.DDT4
.Mystery Vortex 3
.Threemendous 4
.BOLA 2015
.All Star Weekend


----------



## Count Vertigo

RomanReignsNation said:


> I want to start watching this and I found where to watch but idk what order all the events go in? Can someone help with the events in 2015?


Here man, but you shouldn't limit yourself to 2015 only 

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=12&page=4


----------



## Brock

Pre ordering All Star Weekend tomorrow.  Ordering BOLA 2014 too as i want to watch that, plus im trying to collect all of 2014 too.


----------



## RomanReignsNation

ShadowSucks92 said:


> PWG Events for 2015:
> 
> .From Out of Nowhere
> .Don't Sweat the Technique
> .DDT4
> .Mystery Vortex 3
> .Threemendous 4
> .BOLA 2015
> .All Star Weekend


Thanks!


----------



## mobyomen

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 DVDS were added to PWG's 5 for $40 sale.


----------



## Even Flow

mobyomen said:


> Battle of Los Angeles 2015 DVDS were added to PWG's 5 for $40 sale.


Platt mentioned it in the indy DVD thread the other day.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Angelico is unable to be at tomorrow's show due to injury, so he is being replaced against Brian Cage by the debuting "Dirty Daddy" Chris Dickinson!

I am VERY interested to see how Dickinson does in the PWG environment. It could be amazing, but it could also be awful. Hoping for the best as he has grown on me with his body of work in Beyond Wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wrestling is Life said:


> Angelico is unable to be at tomorrow's show due to injury, so he is being replaced against Brian Cage by the debuting "Dirty Daddy" Chris Dickinson!
> 
> I am VERY interested to see how Dickinson does in the PWG environment. It could be amazing, but it could also be awful. Hoping for the best as he has grown on me with his body of work in Beyond Wrestling.


Seen a couple of videos on Dickinson and I instantly began to think about a match with Candice. Had no idea Callihan used to team with him.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

DGenerationMC said:


> Seen a couple of videos on Dickinson and I instantly began to think about a match with Candice. Had no idea Callihan used to team with him.


I'm assuming you probably saw the sick spot with him and Kimber Lee then? I have yet to see their actual singles encounter since it has not yet been released on DVD, but I am very curious to see how it turned out.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wrestling is Life said:


> I'm assuming you probably saw the sick spot with him and Kimber Lee then? I have yet to see their actual singles encounter since it has not yet been released on DVD, but I am very curious to see how it turned out.


Yeah, I believe that was at Beyond Wrestling, right? Not every familiar with them, though. I think the most recent clip of Dickinson & Lee included a Sami Callihan run-in for some reason, commentators said the two guys had history.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, I believe that was at Beyond Wrestling, right? Not every familiar with them, though. I think the most recent clip of Dickinson & Lee included a Sami Callihan run-in for some reason, commentators said the two guys had history.


Yes, that was Beyond. Sami and Dickinson used to team together years ago in I believe JAPW. I have never actually watched a match where they teamed together though so I am excited for the reunion in Beyond. Might be something interesting to see as perhaps a team for DDT4 if Dickinson impresses and sticks around.


----------



## sXeMope

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, I believe that was at Beyond Wrestling, right? Not every familiar with them, though. I think the most recent clip of Dickinson & Lee included a Sami Callihan run-in for some reason, commentators said the two guys had history.


They teamed for a minute in JAPW but at the time JAPW was on the downslope and wasn't getting much attention. I also wanna say that Dickinson got hurt and Sami and Mox started teaming so they didn't do as much as they could have. Hope they do more now that Sami is back on the indies. 

Dickinson is a machine but I'm not too excited for another match with Cage. They faced in Beyond once and I didn't care for it. Hope they impress Super Dragon enough to bring him back though. He could fill the space that Biff left and one bad showing in PWG could mean you aren't coming back (ie. Brian Myers shitting the bed with AJ at BOLA).


----------



## LaMelo

Does this come on tv anywhere now?


----------



## Brock

Nope.

Any idea when ASW will be out? Just waiting for that to arrive before i make another order.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brock said:


> Any idea when ASW will be out? Just waiting for that to arrive before i make another order.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682775896319737856


----------



## Brock

Thanks. Thought it might be mid-Jan, something to look forward to though.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So how good we're the matches last night for anyone who saw ?


----------



## TheyCallHimMachine

* Legion Larry vs PWG fans: Biggest squash of the night and it took place before the show. No one was allowed to park or wait in line at the venue until 6:30, causing a line to form across the street and Larry kicking them off the block around 6 (Ended up moving to the corner). Very displeased fans after that ordeal, particularly those that had waited since 2 & 3 pm and lost their spots in line


* Cage/Dickinson: Sloppy but ok big guy match. Noticeably loud "Dirty Daddy" and "Please come back" chants, although crowd was 60/40 supporting Cage. Cage won it with a Steiner Screwdriver, even yelling "He ain't getting up from this one!". ** 1/2

* Gulak/Thatcher was a great match and as technically sound as you'd expect. Thatcher won with a vicious headbutt *** 3/4

* Callihan/Lee: Good but didn't seem to match the intensity of the opening staredown. Lee talks a lot more shit now to the fans and everyone in the ring, who've been booing him more and more since All-Star Weekend. ***

* Evans/Galloway was fine but a little underwhelming. Basic 'Evans gets thrown everywhere' match. ** 1/2

* Cole/Bailey: There was about 3 moments were Bailey usually gets the win (Absorbs strikes, fast rollup for the win), and they teased a Bailey win so much. Great match. *** 3/4

* Tozawa/Sabre: My match of the night. The crowd was so hot at the beginning with loud dueling chants, "Match of the Year" chants, and this was during the opening 3 minute staredown. Sabre & Tozawa sat down and did nothing, then exited the ring as the crowd erupted to a standing ovation. They did have a match and it was a damn good one with a blend of Puro and Catch wrestling. Sabre got the pinfall win with a penalty kick in the corner. **** 1/4

* Strong/Hero: Alright match with lots of ref shenanigans. After Rick Knox's involvement in last month's Guerilla Warfare match (Available on DVD hopefully soon), Strong told him to 'get the fuck out' and ordered Justin to referee the match (Biggest heat of the night). Both would ref during parts of the match and both got knocked down, leading to phantom wins for Strong and Hero. Ending came when Strong got the End of Heartache and Sick Kick on Hero for a very close 2, causing Hero to kipup and take one more Sick Kick for the three (Loved that ending). **** (Originally *** 3/4 but I think that was more me being tired).


----------



## Brock

The Jan 2nd event, that they've named 'Lemmy' is available to pre order on DVD/BD. 

Apparently they are still editing ASW so hopefully it makes it out end of the month.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


>


----------



## Alright_Mate

TJQ said:


>


ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!!

Sick ending (Y)


----------



## Cleavage

The return of the suck my dick jokes :mark:


----------



## mobyomen

Can't wait for the Night 2 preview video!


----------



## The Black Mirror

DGenerationMC said:


>


*This show looks incredible. I mean, most PWG shows are very good or great, but this looks next level. Maybe I'm just overly excited because it's been so long since BOLA.*


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


>


About fucking time :mark:

Been wanting to watch the trailer for a few weeks now.


----------



## Brock

The card for ASW does look insane tbh. Hopefully the dvd is indeed out this month, getting impatient now lol.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That fucking preview :mark:

Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay :mark:

Wolves vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines :mark:

Adam Cole is back :mark:*


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688518392538599425
I've only pretty ordered the dvd version but looks like they'll both get out end of the month.


----------



## Cleavage

Take my money


----------



## Wrestling is Life

"Bowie takes place on February 12th! All Star Weekend 12 takes place on March 4th & 5th!"

Interesting that they are doing another All Star Weekend just a few months after the one in December. No complaints though!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cleavage said:


>


Just finished watching Don't Sweat The Technique now this gets uploaded :faint:

Will Ospreay is so fucking good and as for the main event, that looks crazy!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*THAT. FUCKING. PREVIEW kada kada kada kada kada

Take my money, PWG. Just take it. :sodone*


----------



## Even Flow

Cleavage said:


> Take my money


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That Guerrilla Warfare match looks INSANE. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688518392538599425
> I've only pretty ordered the dvd version but looks like they'll both get out end of the month.


*Is the BluRay option new for PWG, starting with these releases? I don't recall seeing it as an option before. I might have to start picking up the BluRays, assuming the quality is solid.*



Cleavage said:


> Take my money


*I cannot wait for this!!*


----------



## Brock

Yeah, they did a poll not long ago asking fans if they wanted Blu Ray's too and it was a very positive response, so they introduced them now.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Brock said:


> Yeah, they did a poll not long ago asking fans if they wanted Blu Ray's too and it was a very positive response, so they introduced them now.


*Awesome! Thanks for the info.*


----------



## Nine99

I'm hoping you guys can help me out. I've never been to PWG and heard they announced the week ASW for March 4th and 5th and that tickets go on sale tomorrow.

How do I get tickets for PWG?


----------



## mobyomen

Wow, Night 2 actually looks better than Night 1 :vince6


----------



## DisturbedOne98

That O'Reilly pop might be the loudest I've heard in PWG. That moment looks immense. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

OH MY FUCKING GOD YES

edit: i'm just going to keep updating this post with all the announcements for the time being. HYPE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689653402050031616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689653699245830144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689653994898087936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689654180529569792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689654328013914113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689654489305841665


----------



## Corey

Strong vs. Galloway in PWG! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That fucking card







*


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Peacock debuts in PWG, I finally get to see a Strong/Galloway match and for some reason the Super Smash Bros might be coming back (Y)


----------



## Hibachi

Dalton Castle in PWG..... yeeeeeeessssss!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Castle, Uno, Galloway/Strong :mark:


----------



## Louaja89

Maybe a SSB comeback in the near future ? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mobyomen

:bully4:bully4:bully4:bully4:bully4:bully4:bully4


----------



## Even Flow

That Bowie card :sodone


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Is Chuck Taylor retiring or not?

Trent? vs Chris Hero seems like the sleeper match on that card - very interested in that one.

I have LOVED Roddy/Galloway stuff in EVOLVE so that should be awesome in the PWG environment. I am sure Uno and Bailey are familiar with each other so that seems promising. Trevor Lee/ZSJ and Everett/Cole are both extremely intriguing. Glad to see Castle coming to PWG.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Castle does some kind of weird tribute to David Bowie at the show.


----------



## sXeMope

Louaja89 said:


> Maybe a SSB comeback in the near future ? :mark::mark::mark:


Uno has his work Visa (finally) and I heard Stupified is still in the process of getting his.

I feel like Bailey/Uno will be the sleeper match of the card.


----------



## Flux

SSB vs. YB rematch pls.

Their match from Death To All Bit Metal is probably my favourite non-Generico PWG match ever. Fucking phenomenal.


----------



## RKing85

Dalton Castle in PWG.

I can die a happy man now


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Nine99 said:


> I'm hoping you guys can help me out. I've never been to PWG and heard they announced the week ASW for March 4th and 5th and that tickets go on sale tomorrow.
> 
> How do I get tickets for PWG?


* Prayer (if you believe in that :lol)
* *Lightning fast internet & computer processor *

They usually sell out in 3-5 minutes. 

If you need more info, let me know!


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690338942873370624


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690478824887324672
I was hoping they'd be sent next week, oh well not much longer I hope.


----------



## Even Flow

Rob's got all the 2015 shows that are out there available to buy.

Hopefully Rob will have another sale soon, and i'll pick up BOLA then.


----------



## Platt

Hoping he gets ASW before his next sale so I can grab them and the Steen/Bucks comps.


----------



## Brock

I had to email Highspots about an order, so i though id ask them about ASW:

"It's out the second week in Feb, with Lemmy out a week or two after that"


----------



## mobyomen

Just waiting here for the Lemmy preview video......:trips7


----------



## LeFerge

when was super dragon's last match?


----------



## Corey

LeFerge said:


> when was super dragon's last match?


Night 3 of BOLA last year. Dragon, Roddy, & the Bucks vs. Fenix, Angelico, Swann, & Ricochet


----------



## Brock

One of my most favorite spots in the history of wrestling, any year, any promotion. My question is, was their history between Knox/Bucks for him to do that, or was it simply because they were the heels? Or just the fact they were building Knox as a badass, couldn't give a fuck ref?


----------



## FITZ

That is an amazing spot. I also love anytime he hits them with the double clothesline.


----------



## Brock

:lmao Brilliant. That does answer my question TBH, too.


----------



## Corey

Did you guys know that the Bucks haven't defend the PWG Tag Titles since July 24th of last year at Threemendous IV? :lol I've never heard of an active major championship in the U.S. going undefended for 7+ months.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Corey said:


> Did you guys know that the Bucks haven't defend the PWG Tag Titles since July 24th of last year at Threemendous IV? :lol I've never heard of an active major championship in the U.S. going undefended for 7+ months.


What about All Star Weekend 11 night one vs. Gargano & Ciampa? I'm pretty sure that was a title match. I remember seeing it posted on the PWG twitter and thinking WTF. I could be wrong tho


----------



## Brock

Speaking of ASW, I'm hoping the DVDS will be shipped out this week.


----------



## Corey

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> What about All Star Weekend 11 night one vs. Gargano & Ciampa? I'm pretty sure that was a title match. I remember seeing it posted on the PWG twitter and thinking WTF. I could be wrong tho


Shit, you caught me! Good look. My research failed me. :lol


----------



## LaMelo

Where can I watch this on television?


----------



## Brock

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Where can I watch this on television?


You can't. Legit ways;

You have to buy the events when they are released on DVD or wait until they are put up on their on demand service.

Of course other methods are available I'm sure. (Watch online/torren........)


----------



## Brock

ASW will ship end of next week according to Highspots.


----------



## Brock

With Bryan retired, anyone think PWG will be doing a best of sometime in the future?

I'd love one personally, as I think I've of ever seen his matches with Generico and the classic with Hero.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> With Bryan retired, anyone think PWG will be doing a best of sometime in the future?
> 
> I'd love one personally, as I think I've of ever seen his matches with Generico and the classic with Hero.


I really hope they do that. "Bryan Danielson - The American Dolphin" please :mark:

I have actually been wanting to see PWG make that for quite some time now, and a couple of months ago I made this list of his PWG matches that could & probably should be in it, if they make it:


> American Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian (An Inch Longer Than Average)
> American Dragon vs. Samoa Joe (The Musical)
> American Dragon vs. Chris Hero (Card Subject To Change!)
> American Dragon vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Enchantment Under the Sea)
> Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (DDT4)
> Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (Giant-Size Annual #4)
> Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (European Vacation II: Germany)
> Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1)
> Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (All Star Weekend 6 - Night 2)
> Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (Battle of Los Angeles 2008 - Stage One)
> Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (DDT4 2009)
> Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (DDT4 2009)
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (Guerre Sans Frontiéres)


----------



## Brock

Yeah, as they have recently bought out the Young Bucks one and another for Steen, I hope they finally do one for Bryan too.

Thanks for that list btw


----------



## Corey

Who else forgot that Bowie happened last night?  Becky Lynch was in attendance and the main event for ASW 12 Night 1 was made.



Spoiler: Match



PWG World Title
Roderick Strong def Drew Galloway with the Orange Crush Backbreaker to retain
– Roddy came out with the PWG Tag Team Titles
– Post match Strong and Cole beat down Galloway. Sabre came in for the save.
– Strong challenged Sabre for All Star Weekend 12 on Night 1. Sabre accepted.


Sort of the opposite kind of challenge that you'd expect.


----------



## Cleavage

So Sabre wins the PWG title, but Roddy remains the tag champ with Cole? IDK how i feel about that. 

RODDY FOR ALL THE GOLD PLZ


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cleavage said:


> but Roddy remains the tag champ with Cole?


Wait, what? Did I miss something during my reading of live tweets from Bowie last night/this morning?


----------



## Cleavage

oh shit i didn't even know live tweets was a thing, i was just going off what Corey posted in spoilers. My bad.

just read the results and a man coming out with the tag titles all but confirms he is now the champ right :side:


----------



## Even Flow

I take it The Bucks missed the show because they're still in Japan?

Nice to see Becky taking an interest in PWG too.


----------



## Cleavage

Prob went to go see the laddies man himself Sabre.


----------



## Corey

Yeah Bucks are in Japan. I'm not really sure why Roddy came out with the Tag Titles. Just for the hell of it I guess.  YB should still be the champs.


----------



## TJQ

I'll keep updating this post with the matches for as long as they go on this spree. The spoiler tags are jank as fuck with tweets, god damn.



Spoiler: Hella tweets



*NIGHT 1*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699071129462280192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699071612293779456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699072059326869504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699072700472434688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699073074071605248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699073389462302720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699073882381156352
*NIGHT 2*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699074421361942528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699074792016596994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699075117884674048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699075582571614208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699075966946013184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699076408669184000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699076895632027648


----------



## DGenerationMC

It is Valentine's Day everybody, but who gives a fuck?


----------



## Corey

Not all that keen on Night 1, but the top half of Night 2 looks legit. Sabre is totally winning the belt.


----------



## Obfuscation

EVIL UNO :mark:

It's only in a singles capacity, yet so glad to know he's back.

Here's hoping Dalton Castle is booked more too.


----------



## RKing85

yep, would bet my life savings on a title change at ASW Night 2.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll be blunt; stunned the title change hasn't happened sooner. 

It's predictable, but nothing wrong w/it. Similar to when O'Reilly finally unseated Cole.


----------



## LaMelo

Does this company have a working relationship with Ring Of Honor?


----------



## TJQ

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Does this company have a working relationship with Ring Of Honor?


Yes

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/ring-honor-enters-agreement-pro-wrestling-guerrilla


----------



## Even Flow

I can see Sydal & Ricochet winning the PWG Tag Titles on Night 1.

Also Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre, Jr. :mark:


----------



## Brock

So, at the upcoming ASW:



Spoiler: Matches



Strong/Sabre III

ReDRagon/Bucks

Sydal/Ricochet/Bucks



:mark: Yes fucking please.


----------



## Cleavage

DGenerationMC said:


> It is Valentine's Day everybody, but who gives a fuck?


that's my world champion :strong

and with the match being night 2 it all but confirms new champ imo:mj2


----------



## mobyomen

ASW cards look balls nasty


----------



## Last Chancery

Sabre title change isn't happening till now, I would guess, due to his visa situation. He is, or was, in the process of moving to America, so it was smart to wait until he transitioned before giving him the title.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699256853537153024


----------



## Corey

PWG are running so many shows these days that it's crazy to think about how far behind the DVDs are. They're usually never like that.


----------



## Platt

ASW shipping now in the US and Friday in the UK.










Blu Rays in the same style case as well which is nice.


----------



## Brock

'Lemmy' DVD/BD is due out 29th February in the US, early March in the UK.


----------



## ECW fan

I received my Blu Ray copies of ASW today from Highspots. I only watched 1 match from night 1 just so I could see how good the HD quality is. I must say the picture quality is absolutely fucking phenomenal. Full 1080p HD goodness! I can't wait to watch both night this weekend! :grin2:


----------



## Gutterpanda

Could only grab one gen admission seat for night 2 of ASW. Anyone have an extra ticket for sale perhaps??


----------



## Brock

Got home and the DVDs were waiting for me.  Forgot how good the cards were for ASW 11.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm still waiting for a sale, so I can get my hands on BOLA.


----------



## Platt

ASW Night 1 Blu Ray up on XWT :mark:


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> ASW Night 1 Blu Ray up on XWT :mark:


22 motherfucking gigs. Wowsers. Might as well put the 2nd night together and make it a pack.


----------



## mobyomen

Still no Lemmy preview video on Youtube and the DVD/Blu-Ray should ship in 11 days?


----------



## Platt

Night 2 is up now as well. Glad I keep my ratio nice and high for times like these.


----------



## Even Flow

BTW, both nights on XWT have been made free leech.

I'm sure someone will post a more acceptable size soon, and i'll just download both nights from there and post them later on afterwards.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Got ninja'ed

Both nights of ASW have been made freeleech on XWT. 

I think I kinda called that?


----------



## Even Flow

You kinda did.

You said put both nights together in a pack, and make it free leech.


----------



## sXeMope

XWT usually makes huge files like that Free Leech I think. Never gonna be one to complain about ISO files being uploaded because you know the quality is gonna be top notch. Re-Encodes are sometimes grainy, out of sync or have some issues that you aren't aware of until you watch them (And as someone who sometimes uploads, ISO files are quicker to get and they're more valuable to your ratio). I have about 40 blank Blu Ray discs with no purpose so I'll likely burn these to a disc.


----------



## Even Flow

A much respectable size (3.54GB) has been posted om XWT combined for both ASW 11 nights.


----------



## Morrison17

Watched the 1st show. Very strong first hour, than a good but weaker to me second. My mood got killed by 3 morons trying to start "fuck tna" chant, but it seemed like crowd booed them. And also I loved how crowd ignored Cage's botch. PWG fans are usually mean with that "you fucked up" chant, but this time they acted more loyal like Chikara fans usually do.


Ospreay, Lee, Party Marty and ending was my fave parts. Really strong card name wise. 
Kenny made me sad. Pokemon Stadium? Really? Why not name an actuall town or gym name?


----------



## Platt

I don't know if I just wasn't in the mood for that type of match but the Wolves/Machines tag legit almost put me to sleep.


----------



## CB Wanalaya

Platt said:


> I don't know if I just wasn't in the mood for that type of match but the Wolves/Machines tag legit almost put me to sleep.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this.

Didn't know much about them but those UK boys can go. Gotta see more of Ospreay, just damn.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Is the asw worth it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Cleavage

Tozaw/'JR preview gave me a serious chubby then the post match promo gave me a full hard on.


----------



## NakNak

Tozawa/ZSJ looks damn fine!
And that Roddy/Cole backstage segment :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like Drew was damn near killing Jack in the beginning of the preview of their match. Also Hero, please again lose weight.

:lmao at the end segment between Roddy & Cole


----------



## Brock

I'm a fan of Hero's, but I watched him in a tag match in a recent Evolve show, and I have to agree mate tbh. It's still a MOTYC though lol.

It didn't deflect my enjoyment but, it's just something you do notice.

He's still though a favorite of mine to watch.


----------



## TJQ

Fat Hero best Hero.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That Lemmy preview is fucking based. :mark:

BTW, I finally downloaded night 1 of All-Star Weekend, and I'm gonna watch it tonight. :mark:*


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

TJQ said:


> Fat Hero best Hero.


I agree. Love that monster feel he's going for. Reminds me of Takayama / Morishima


----------



## Count Vertigo

Finished with Night 1 aswell, I don't know what the fuck is Super Dragon's obsession with Mike Bailey man, the dude either beats everyone or looks like a million bucks if he loses :lol

Also, I share the previously mentioned feelings about the Wolves/Machines match, dunno what was up with it, the length I think.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*The Wolves/Machines match sucked, in my opinion. The only thing that really stood out on the night 1 show to me was Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay. The Wolves/Machines match was the only thing that was bad, though. I have high hopes that night 2 will be better.*


----------



## Corey

This is TJ Hawke's review of that Wolves/Machines match:

_If you don’t have anything nice to say about a match, you shouldn’t say anything at all. (*-**)_

:lol


----------



## DarloKid

Corey said:


> This is TJ Hawke's review of that Wolves/Machines match:
> 
> _If you don’t have anything nice to say about a match, you shouldn’t say anything at all. (*-**)_
> 
> :lol


do you have a link to this review


----------



## Corey

DarloKid said:


> do you have a link to this review


Well, that is the entire review, but sure. https://viewsfromthehawkesnest.word...hines-michael-elgin-brian-cage-from-pwg-2015/


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Too Far Gone said:


> The Wolves/Machines match sucked


Co-sign.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702953407942938625
Regarding Lemmy DVD.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Count Vertigo said:


> I don't know what the fuck is Super Dragon's obsession with Mike Bailey man, the dude either beats everyone or looks like a million bucks if he loses :lol


Speedball's act is beyond stale. I dread every match he's in.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Due to Tommy End's injury Kyle O'Reilly will now be facing Marty Scurrl and Chris Hero will be facing Evil Uno on Night One.

JT Dunn will be making his PWG debut on Night Two to team with Chris Hero (collectively they are known elsewhere as Death by Elbow) to take on Ricochet & Matt Sydal.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wrestling is Life said:


> *Kyle O'Reilly will now be facing Marty Scurrl and Chris Hero will be facing Evil Uno on Night One.
> 
> JT Dunn will be making his PWG debut on Night Two to team with Chris Hero (collectively they are known elsewhere as Death by Elbow) to take on Ricochet & Matt Sydal.*


To all of this..........just :trips5


----------



## RKing85

UFC is doing a show in Los Angeles on June 4.

If PWG is smart, they will schedule a show for June 3.

and I know it won't happen, but they would be smart to book a 2,000-2,500 seat building for that show.


----------



## Gutterpanda

So i couldnt find another ticket for tonight, which means i gotta get rid of mine. Anyone interested in a GA seat hit me up at fmhjmaloy @gmail.com face value.


----------



## Cleavage

Spoiler: RESULTS



Excalibur paid tribute to the late Hayabusa.

1. Chuck Taylor beat Trevor Lee.

2. Chris Hero beat Evil Uno.

3. Trent? beat Drew Galloway.

4. PWG Champion Roderick Strong beat Mark Andrews in a non-title match.

5. Kyle O’Reilly beat Marty Scurll.

6. Zack Sabre Jr. defeated Adam Cole.

7. The Young Bucks defeated Matt Sydal and Ricochet to retain the PWG Tag Titles.



Tonight the night brehz :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cleavage said:


> Tonight the night brehz :mj2


Indeed it is.



Spoiler: Funny Meltzer bit on Twitter from earlier





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705872315435741185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706190549636616197


----------



## Even Flow

Fuck, I totally forgot there was a PWG show last night


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: .












Your winner and NEW PWG World Champion Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Even Flow

Just read about that. Also, apparently Ronda was in attendance too.



Spoiler: Night 2 results



Chuck Taylor over Marty Scurll via Awful Waffle.

Mark Andrews over Evil Uno via Shooting Star Press.

Trevor Lee over Drew Galloway via Small Package

Ricochet & Matt Sydal over Chris Hero & JT Dunn

Trent? over Adam Cole

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) over reDragon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly) to retain the PWG Tag-Team titles.

Zack Sabre Jr. over Roderick Strong by submission to win the PWG Heavyweight title.


----------



## Cleavage

thanks roddy :mj2 

2016 THE YEAR OF THE SABRE


----------



## RKing85

Heard both night were awesome. Can't wait for these to come out on dvd. Can't wait to see the main event of night 2.


----------



## Brock

Wonder if that main event was as good as/better than Don't Sweat The Technique. Not that it matters, still really looking forward to it.

Says something when im looking forward to this when both Lemmy and Bowie are still on pre order lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*So in addition to collecting SHIMMER I am going to finally get into PWG DVDs as well. I am gonna be buying them as they come out on their site and will grab the Young Bucks set too. Any recommendations for past DVDs that are amazing/must see shows? Only watched PWG I have downloaded on the Media section here over the years so its new to me.*


----------



## Brock

Prompto Argentum said:


> *So in addition to collecting SHIMMER I am going to finally get into PWG DVDs as well. I am gonna be buying them as they come out on their site and will grab the Young Bucks set too. Any recommendations for past DVDs that are amazing/must see shows? Only watched PWG I have downloaded on the Media section here over the years so its new to me.*


Steen Wolf and Threemendous III get a lot of love, as does pretty much 2012 as a whole tbh. Think BOLA 2009 too is highly regarded. 

I'm the same as you tbh, I'm just really starting to collect some events and best Of's myself, as I only really started watching last year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Which one did Young Bucks Superkick Joey Ryan with tacs down the trunks? lol. That was in PWG right?*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Which one did Young Bucks Superkick Joey Ryan with tacs down the trunks? lol. That was in PWG right?*


All Star Weekend 11 Night Two mate, DVDS came out last month.

Don't Sweat The Technique & Mystery Vortex III are probably the two best PWG shows of last year.


----------



## Even Flow

Eleven is a good show to have, albeit for the Candice spot.

BOLA 2015 is highly regarded too.

When there's next a sale on, whether it's RF, WWN or Highspots grab as many as you can.


----------



## Corey

Why does Adam Cole keep losing to everyone in every promotion???


----------



## Arkham258

*Ronda Rousey at PWG show*

She's a bigger wrestling fan than I thought:

http://www.pwmania.com/new-photos-of-ronda-rousey-at-pwg-bayley-wwe-canvas-2-canvas-video-birthdays


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Ronda Rousey at PWG show*






She attended a PWG show in 2014 and even had a spot in one of the matches.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Ronda Rousey at PWG show*

*Ronda is hardcore into pro wrestling as well as gaming especially Pokemon and likes anime. Ronda best girl? Ronda best girl.*


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> Why does Adam Cole keep losing to everyone in every promotion???


I know


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> Why does Adam Cole keep losing to everyone in every promotion???





Even Flow said:


> I know


I think he's a big enough star on the indies that he doesn't need to win every match. Other guys need those wins way more..............BAY-BAY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I think he's a big enough star on the indies that he doesn't need to win every match. Other guys need those wins way more..............BAY-BAY!


I agree but these losses after happening way to close together !

Losses to 
Sydal
Lethal
Sabre Jr.
Now Trent?

The only loss that should've happened was the Sabre Jr. loss tbh.


----------



## Platt

ASw is up for pre-order in US and UK.


----------



## Brock

Cool. I'll add it to my Lemmy/Bowie pre orders then lol.


----------



## Even Flow

Seriously, I could do with an RF sale or WWN sale soon.

Is postage cheap from the UK Highspots store @Brock?


----------



## Brock

Even Flow said:


> Seriously, I could do with an RF sale or WWN sale soon.
> 
> Is postage cheap from the UK Highspots store @Brock?


Standard is £2.00 mate for recorded delivery.


----------



## Platt

Just the actual DVD prices that are high


----------



## TNA is Here

DGenerationMC said:


> I think he's a big enough star on the indies that he doesn't need to win every match. Other guys need those wins way more..............BAY-BAY!


Yea it's the Ric Flair situation where losses don't hurt his stock cause he's too good and over.


----------



## Even Flow

At this rate, I may just order BOLA from either WWN or RF. Then get ASW 11 from Highspots UK.

Sick of waiting for a sale.


----------



## mobyomen

Still waiting for that Bowie preview video. :zayn3


----------



## Dbryrollins

I'm new to pwg. So the only way to watch all star weekend 12 night two is to order the dvd? No way to watch online?


----------



## sXeMope

Dbryrollins said:


> I'm new to pwg. So the only way to watch all star weekend 12 night two is to order the dvd? No way to watch online?


Highspots sells them as .mp4 downloads about a month after the DVD/Blu Ray releases, but there's no streaming service that offers the latest PWG shows or anything.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Meltzer's snowflakes for ASW 12 Night 1:


> *Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee ***1/2
> Chris Hero vs. Evil Player Uno ***3/4
> Drew Galloway vs. Trent Beretta ****1/4
> Roderick Strong vs. Mark Andrews ****
> Marty Scurll vs. Kyle O'Reilly ****1/4
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. ****
> Young Bucks vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal ****3/4*


----------



## peep4life

If those hold up on dvd that will be one hell of a show

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> Meltzer's snowflakes for ASW 12 Night 1:


I'll reserve judgment as we all know how he tends to overrated some shit, esp when he rates matches based on him being there.

Saying that, those last three matches sound :banderas


----------



## Brock

Been watching the Young Bucks Five Stars DVD today, watched this last:

*The Young Bucks vs El Generico & Human Tornado (PWG Threemendous II)*

Crowd were really on the Bucks' back here lol.










:xzibit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## Atomage

Does anyone know how soon it will probably be before Bowie and All Star Weekend are released? I wanting to make an order for Lemmy, but if those others are going to be released soon, I'll hold off. I didn't know the release schedule from time of show until DVD.


----------



## mobyomen

waiting for that Bowie preview video like :lenny2


----------



## Brock

Atomage said:


> Does anyone know how soon it will probably be before Bowie and All Star Weekend are released? I wanting to make an order for Lemmy, but if those others are going to be released soon, I'll hold off. I didn't know the release schedule from time of show until DVD.


Highspots said they have a date for Bowie this week. ASW has only just gone up for pre order so I doubt they'll have a release date for that just yet tbh.


----------



## Even Flow

Atomage said:


> Does anyone know how soon it will probably be before Bowie and All Star Weekend are released? I wanting to make an order for Lemmy, but if those others are going to be released soon, I'll hold off. I didn't know the release schedule from time of show until DVD.


All Star Weekend will be a few months yet until it's released.


----------



## RKing85

any rumors on a date for the next PWG show?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Atomage said:


> Does anyone know how soon it will probably be before Bowie and All Star Weekend are released? I wanting to make an order for Lemmy, but if those others are going to be released soon, I'll hold off. I didn't know the release schedule from time of show until DVD.














RKing85 said:


> any rumors on a date for the next PWG show?


Shhh, Dragon and Excaliber might hear you. Then, my bank account cries :lol
Isn't DDT4 usually April/May?


----------



## Atomage

Thanks for the update on the Bowie DVD. I actually held off on ordering Lemmy, and, instead, went with BOLA 2015 (all three). I'll order Lemmy when Bowie drops.


----------



## NastyYaffa

FINALLY :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Static In The Attic is back :mark:


----------



## mobyomen

Are those rumors about Mike Bailey and his visa true or is it just a work? I'd hate to see him not be a PWG regular anymore.


----------



## DGenerationMC

mobyomen said:


> Are those rumors about Mike Bailey and his visa true or is it just a work? I'd hate to see him not be a PWG regular anymore.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712081459683655680


----------



## Flux

EVIL UNO :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

All we need now is EVIL DOS.


----------



## RKing85

heard the same rumors about Bailey. That would be a damn shame. He has fast made a name for himself on the US indy scene.


----------



## mobyomen

It's sad when the Official PWG Thread has no new news and is pushed back to the third page.


----------



## NastyYaffa

mobyomen said:


> It's sad when the Official PWG Thread has no new news and is pushed back to the third page.


Well, BOWIE is shipping now, so that is some news. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717812041168392192


----------



## Brock

Cool. Us UK'ers should get it next week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717802273850724353
Yup.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Well that was poor timing on my part.

I just finally ordered Lemmy yesterday - if I had thought enough to check the release date for Bowie I would have ordered them together and saved a bit on shipping as opposed to now doing two separate orders.

Oh well...worth it!


----------



## Brock

I ordered the Guerre Sans Frontiers DVD this week from Highspots, as I wanted the Danielson/Hero match.

Turns out I had the last copy and the DVD is now OOP. I had good timing for once.


----------



## Corey

A Blu Ray version of Bowie is already up on XWT... and it's freelech! Clear off some space on that hard drive.


----------



## RKing85

any rumors on when the next PWG show is?


----------



## Even Flow

Brock said:


> Cool. Us UK'ers should get it next week
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717802273850724353
> Yup.


I'll probably actually use the uk site for the first time, and get Bowie then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718831702865506304


----------



## NastyYaffa

http://prowrestlingsheet.com/roppongi-vice-album-chuck-taylor-song/

^ A song for "Big Dust" Chuck Taylor by Trent & Rocky. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727251135245873152


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Hero :banderas

Cage vs. Galloway :banderas

Jesus, those matches sound awesome.*


----------



## RKing85

so no PWG shows unless a famous musician dies from here on out?


----------



## mobyomen

You just knew the next PWG show would be Prince related. I just expected a better name. Perhaps "Lets Go Crazy" or "When Doves Cry".


----------



## Corey

I would've preferred the show to be called Purple Rain. Almost everyone would've gotten the reference and it wouldn't have been as obvious and plain as just Prince. haha


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> I would've preferred the show to be called Purple Rain. Almost everyone would've gotten the reference and it wouldn't have been as obvious and plain as just Prince. haha


Yeah, I agree. Having the next show as just 'Prince' makes it lame.

No Bucks? Damn, poor Reseda won't be seeing no Superkick Party.


----------



## Morrison17

What happened to their schedule anyway?

Talent are to busy with tna, lu, njpw and indies so PWG has hard times getting them all together for a show?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I wish this show had a tag team match - it seems they only book tag matches when the Bucks are around (Bowie and Lemmy had none). I know there were some at All Star Weekend, but it would be good to introduce and grow a tag division on the shows the Bucks aren't there to make some actual contenders.


----------



## CB Wanalaya

Wrestling is Life said:


> I wish this show had a tag team match - it seems they only book tag matches when the Bucks are around (Bowie and Lemmy had none). I know there were some at All Star Weekend, but it would be good to introduce and grow a tag division on the shows the Bucks aren't there to make some actual contenders.


Yeah I would like a tag match thrown in there for the sake of shaking things up a bit. Having single match after single match gets a little dull for me. Doesn't even need to be a new team (even though that would be nice)


----------



## TRIII

It will be interesting to see if Zack will be able to wrestle at the upcoming show.
He sliced his arm open at a wXw Show last Friday, which I attended.
The cut was pretty bad and he started to bleed heavily as soon as it happened.
The Match had to be stopped and they took Sabre to the hospital where he received stitches. According to wXw on twitter he is expected to be out for about 2 weeks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732301974662578178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732302293115101184
Ok......................


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kamaitachi in PWG :nice


----------



## Corey

Kamaitachi debuting in PWG is awesome and Elgin tossing him around will certainly be fun... but as a replacement for a PWG World Title match, that's as random as it gets.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When is ASW 12 gonna be out ?


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When is ASW 12 gonna be out ?


Highspots says 2 days from now.


----------



## Even Flow

Sucks about Zack Sabre, Jr.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733373733293981700
Out next week in UK. US had them this week I believe.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still waiting for those previews though. :side:


----------



## mobyomen

NastyYaffa said:


> Still waiting for those previews though. :side:


Yeah it's weird. I can't remember a time in the past 3 years when the DVDs have shipped before the previews. I'll have my ASW12 DVDs when I get home from work. I guess it's kinda cool watching them before I've had anything spoiled by the previews. :draper2


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Even Flow said:


> Sucks about Zack Sabre, Jr.


Not really, I'm tired of him wasting space on PWG shows. You have to tailor your booking around his lack of ability every damn time.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Prince results



* Adam Cole defeated Dalton Castle

* Michael Elgin beat Kamaitachi

* Marty Scurll beat Mark Andrews

* Trevor Lee defeated Andrew Everett

* Chris Hero defeated Jeff Cobb (Lucha Underground's Matanza)

* Drew Galloway defeated Michael Elgin, who replaced Brian Cage

* Roderick Strong beat Sami Callihan after interference from Adam Cole



Also this fella was at PWG last night:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Even Flow said:


> Also this fella was at PWG last night:


Paige was as well

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733935106583191552


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Since entrances aren't on the DVDs - Not a Spoiler*

Roddy came out to ZSJ's theme, to a chorus of boos and middle fingers. 
The hands clapping in my friend's Snapchat are mine :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Even Flow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also this fella was at PWG last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paige was as well
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733935106583191552
Click to expand...

Bet paige was shocked at the high calibre, intense wrestling at pwg, compared to the shit she regularly sees


----------



## PulseGlazer

amhlilhaus said:


> Bet paige was shocked at the high calibre, intense wrestling at pwg, compared to the shit she regularly sees



You're right, she doesn't get to see that every night from Cesaro, AJ Styles, Sami Zayn, and Kevin Owens.


----------



## FITZ

PulseGlazer said:


> You're right, she doesn't get to see that every night from Cesaro, AJ Styles, Sami Zayn, and Kevin Owens.


The guys she saw main eventing were in the main primarily because Cesaro, Zayn, and Owens weren't there.


----------



## Stetho

Wait what, there's still people who believes WWE has a better product than PWG ? :hogan


----------



## OhyoudidntNWO

Stetho said:


> Wait what, there's still people who believes WWE has a better product than PWG ? :hogan


Yeah I guess few f*cking million, PWG only matters to a very small section of fans.

Great in ring action but nothing you can't see on most indies these days.


----------



## Master Bate

I need to start checking this thread out more, living in Los Angeles I've been to my fair share of PWG shows, though not lately. Need to save up and start heading back to witness the goat that is Roderick.


----------



## Stetho

OhyoudidntNWO said:


> Yeah I guess few f*cking million, PWG only matters to a very small section of fans.
> 
> Great in ring action but nothing you can't see on most indies these days.


----------



## amhlilhaus

PulseGlazer said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet paige was shocked at the high calibre, intense wrestling at pwg, compared to the shit she regularly sees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, she doesn't get to see that every night from Cesaro, AJ Styles, Sami Zayn, and Kevin Owens.
Click to expand...

Yes, she sees the same match structure and spots every night

Dont blast with a water pistol, makes you wet


----------



## DisturbedOne98

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736634204604092416
Cody in BOLA one day? :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Stetho said:


> Wait what, there's still people who believes WWE has a better product than PWG ? :hogan


*I doubt it. PWG blows WWE's crap out of the water 9.99 times out of 10. 

And regarding Cody's tweet, could you imagine if Shibata, Cody, Dalton, Hero, Lee & Angle were in this year's Battle Of Los Angeles? :mark:*


----------



## NakNak

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Could you imagine if Shibata, Cody, Dalton, Hero, Lee & Angle were in this year's Battle Of Los Angeles? :mark:*


PWG would be doing a Genocide to us if they are at BOLA :sk:sk:sk

You know what? I want fucking Tomohiro Ishii on the tournament. That motherfucker is a beast :mark:


----------



## yomadcool

Is DDT4 gonna happen this year?


----------



## parko99

I'd love a DDT4 this year, there's so much good tag teams around right now


----------



## Even Flow

Cover's been released for Prince:


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739622326187134976That's one hell of a picture, right there.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

YOOOOOO PWG JUST POSTED THIS


----------



## Even Flow

That's pleasing for Cody.


----------



## RKing85

Love that Cody is going to be in BOLA.

Wish PWG would put on some more tag matches this year.


----------



## yomadcool

Is Candice LeRae gonna get booked anymore? And why hasn't Joey Ryan wrestled a match in PWG since BOLA?


----------



## Even Flow

Candice I assume it's because she now lives with Gargano in Cleveland and is always getting bookings. And Joey, he's pretty much getting work for DDT in Japan.


----------



## sXeMope

Didn't Candice and Joey kind of fizzle out near the end of their tag run? IIRC there were cheers when they lost the belts.

But yeah, Even Flow pretty much hit the nail right on the head. Candice is based in the Midwest and Joey is blowing up because of the dickplex spot (That he stole, but I digress).


----------



## FITZ

Well I'm excited to see Cody Rhodes in PWG and I'm glad that he seems to be doing what Galloway tried to do when he was first released and I think that worked out pretty well for him.


----------



## CB Wanalaya

sXeMope said:


> Didn't Candice and Joey kind of fizzle out near the end of their tag run? IIRC there were cheers when they lost the belts.
> 
> But yeah, Even Flow pretty much hit the nail right on the head. Candice is based in the Midwest and Joey is blowing up because of the dickplex spot (That he stole, but I digress).


who did he steal it from? I'd google it but I am scared of that will come up....


----------



## sXeMope

CB Wanalaya said:


> who did he steal it from? I'd google it but I am scared of that will come up....


SeXXXy Eddy (Canadian wrestler. Best known for being the guy who drank his own blood in CZW years ago) has been doing something very similar for years. At the very least he borrowed the concept from him.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sXeMope said:


> SeXXXy Eddy (Canadian wrestler. Best known for being the guy who drank his own blood in CZW years ago) has been doing something very similar for years. At the very least he borrowed the concept from him.


Johnny Cockstrong of Beyond Wrestling as well, which is where I assumed he got it from after being in a match together.


----------



## seancarleton77

Even Flow said:


> That's pleasing for Cody.


That's also pleasing for wrestling fans. Hopefully he's replacing Chucky T or Everett.


----------



## Life010

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> YOOOOOO PWG JUST POSTED THIS


Damn Cody at BOLA this year!
That would mean even more mainstream exposure for PWG and they deserve it.

PWG best fed around at this moment they always deliver quality shows.
Good wrestling, humor and entertaining.


----------



## TJQ

I'll try updating as they announce things.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743917495698886661

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743927357778472960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743928485643583488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743929141053915136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743929534899093504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743930045224230912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743930590420840448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743930914657304576
and thats the card, looking awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Best Friends implode

- Cole vs End

- Roddy v Thatcher

- The Bucks are back

- ZSJ defending the World Title against the only man to beat him in PWG


----------



## Even Flow

Bucks :mark:

Sami vs Scurll :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Chuck/Trent :mark:
Thatcher/Roddy :mark:
Hero & Dunn/Bucks :mark:
ZSJ/O'Reilly :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Kyle O'Reilly better win or I'll continue to not pay for PWG. READ THIS SUPER DRAGON, IF YOU HAVE KYLE O'REILLY BURY THE FUCK OUT OF ZSJ I WILL BUY EVERYTHING PWG EVER CREATED


----------



## DGenerationMC

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Kyle O'Reilly better win or I'll continue to not pay for PWG. READ THIS SUPER DRAGON, IF YOU HAVE KYLE O'REILLY BURY THE FUCK OUT OF ZSJ I WILL BUY EVERYTHING PWG EVER CREATED


Isn't Kyle the only guy who's beat ZSJ 1-on-1 in PWG? Eh, Sabre has to get his win back from BOLA 2 years ago so yeah................

Should be an awesome match nonetheless.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Tommy End ?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fuck, that card looks stacked. I'm really looking forward to Lee/Cobb, O'Reilly/ZSJ, and the Best Friends Explode. 

God, PWG has been so awesome this year.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, well, well.............


----------



## hgr423

Aren't there a couple of shows that they didn't do previews of yet?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Aren't there a couple of shows that they didn't do previews of yet?


Yeah, both nights of ASW 12 didn't get preview vids for whatever reason. Maybe someone under contract somewhere or something? No idea.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Prince is NOW SHIPPING from Highspots!


----------



## Brock

Yup. Shipped in the UK too.


----------



## Corey

They kinda made some big announcements last night on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747593523793436673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747597652158713857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747598396626731008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747598797665087490

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747599784589070336
CODY. HASKINS.


----------



## Stetho

Dayum, September


----------



## Groovemachine

Haskins in BOLA is great news. He can finally show the world on a larger scale that he is having a sublime 2016 and is on top of his game.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:sodone


----------



## Deadman's Hand

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747907182788648961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747908361866223616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747909141197250560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747909905118466048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747910414579597312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747910984497397760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747911564120842240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747912279648149504
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Excited to see Mundo in PWG.


----------



## Corey

Johnny Mundo in PWG! NICE. Hoping they can get Elgin & O'Reilly too as long as they're not in New Japan.


----------



## RKing85

Pete Dunne is going to impress a lot of people that have not seen him before. Excited for him in BOLA.


----------



## Stetho

Not a fan of Pete Dunne, but Mundo, Haskins and Gallagher = *_*


----------



## Even Flow

Never thought i'd see Morrison in PWG.


----------



## Master Bate

Dalton Castle should win this tournament.

Interested to see Mundo (I'll just keep calling him that) and Cody mix it up. Two WWE guys in a PWG setting.

Hope to Sami Callihan and Adam Cole got at it again, and revitalize their epic rivalry.


Living in Los Angeles I need to start going to PWG Shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748019165391355904


----------



## Master Bate

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748019165391355904


Best Friends turn into Bitter Enemies lol


----------



## sXeMope

Really surprised to see Tommy End in BOLA. I guess that will probably be his last weekend before he reports to WWE.


----------



## FITZ

I've really fallen out of touch with what's happening in indy wrestling because there are a few guys that I've never even heard of that just got announced.


----------



## DGenerationMC

ItsaNewDay said:


> Dalton Castle should win this tournament.
> 
> Interested to see Mundo (I'll just keep calling him that) and Cody mix it up. Two WWE guys in a PWG setting.
> 
> Hope to Sami Callihan and Adam Cole got at it again, and revitalize their epic rivalry.


Yes.......to all of this.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748302631668314113


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748303401637687296


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748304036755976194


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748304902678425601


----------



## Donnie

HERO VS. TOMMY FUCKING END PLEASE. 

Its pretty amazing to think each year PWG has an incredible line-up for BOLA and each year the show is better then the last. PWG is the fucking best.


----------



## RKing85

hoping Pentagon Jr. is back in BOLA this year. He was so fucking over last year. It was unreal.


----------



## Master Bate

So the wrestles I've never heard of in this tournament are Matthew Riddle, Jack Gallagher, and Pete Dunn.


----------



## Corey

OMG RIDDLE! :mark:



FITZ said:


> I've really fallen out of touch with what's happening in indy wrestling because there are a few guys that I've never even heard of that just got announced.


They're probably the UK guys I imagine, right? Dunne & Gallagher?



ItsaNewDay said:


> So the wrestles I've never heard of in this tournament are Matthew Riddle, Jack Gallagher, and Pete Dunn.


MATT RIDDLE is a former UFC fighter who's become a complete star in EVOLVE. He's taken to pro wrestling like it was nothing and he's loaded with charisma. I really dig the guy.

Gallagher I know is a regular in PROGRESS but I've never seen him wrestle. He sort of has a Vaudevillain type look to him.

Dunne has become one of the top juniors in the UK, but not because he does flips. Has a similar style to someone like Dean Malenko or guys in that mold.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can't believe this year's BOLA field is gonna surpass last year's.


----------



## DekeStokes

Out of the names announced so far, I've got my fingers crossed for Mundo vs. Hero, and Cobb vs. Riddle.


----------



## LaMelo

I will watch any show with Morrison on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

Matt Riddle in PWG? :nice

I think I am going for Chris Hero to win it. The man is just incredible right now.


----------



## Stetho

Isn't Matt Riddle signed with WWE ?


----------



## Corey

Stetho said:


> Isn't Matt Riddle signed with WWE ?


No sir, although it won't surprise me at all when/if they do scoop him up.


----------



## Brad Only

DGenerationMC said:


> Can't believe this year's BOLA field is gonna surpass last year's.



I agree 100%. This one is brimming with so much potential. I can't wait.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748967592530841600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748968222599241728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748968696316518400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748969377999908866


----------



## Groovemachine

This is such a stacked BOLA already. Loving it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## LaMelo

This card is stacked. I can't wait to see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I'm so far behind, honestly behind Ricochet's BOLA win. 

If I had the time possibly, is it worth catching up with PWG shows can anyone tell me? I have many but not got round to it, but want to get back to watching them when they arrive like I used to, so wondering if worth catching up on anything in particular??


----------



## Groovemachine

Zack Sabre Jr's rise to mainstream stardom has been a fun one to track, so that's definitely worth a look. Starts with Don't Sweat The Technique with an awesome match against Roderick Strong last year, then he has a great BOLA 2015, another good outing against Hero at Mystery Vortex 3, and then ASW 12 N2 a few months ago against Roddy again.

I'm still really enjoying each PWG release so I'd say yeah, worth catching up.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751861927802920960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751862569963360258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751863105148170240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751863728581189633


----------



## Stetho




----------



## NastyYaffa

LIGER IN BOLA :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Incredibly strong line up but no doubt that overrated fucker Ospreay will win it.


----------



## TJQ

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751863728581189633


----------



## RKing85

the problem with this BOLA line-up is that there is 16-18 guys that I want to win their first round match-up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> the problem with this BOLA line-up is that there is 16-18 guys that I want to win their first round match-up.


Should make for ridiculously awesome multi-man tag matches for Nights 2 & 3.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Man I really hope Ospreay doesn't win.


----------



## RKing85

poor Thirteen. People have completely forgotten about it ever since the BOLA line up was announced.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I have lots of stuff I've paid for without actually getting through it, so decided to go back to BOLA 14 and watch through before BOLA 16. I think that's about 20 shows?

Going to be on a PWG high going forward!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The beginning of the rise of Adam Cole was uploaded on Youtube ! One of my fav matches.


----------



## Richie

Alright_Mate said:


> Incredibly strong line up but no doubt that overrated fucker Ospreay will win it.





dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Man I really hope Ospreay doesn't win.


I'm convinced Marty Scurll's winning it. They need a heel to go up against Sabre Jr in a strong, long feud, and it's gotta be someone who's a PWG mainstay and who's gonna be there for a long time. Someone who's a believable champ, someone who can speak well (Sabre fails a bit in this regard) and someone who's been doing well but not 'excelling'. 

Scurll ticks all the boxes. Villain 2016.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can't seem to pick between Cody, Cobb, Castle, Ospreay or even Riddle.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755170245820551168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755171075663667200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755172846435864576


----------



## Even Flow

That 6 man tag :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755171075663667200


:yum:


----------



## Stetho

Fenix vs Ospreay. Damn, no comments needed.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Richie said:


> I'm convinced Marty Scurll's winning it. They need a heel to go up against Sabre Jr in a strong, long feud, and it's gotta be someone who's a PWG mainstay and who's gonna be there for a long time. Someone who's a believable champ, someone who can speak well (Sabre fails a bit in this regard) and someone who's been doing well but not 'excelling'.
> 
> Scurll ticks all the boxes. Villain 2016.


Chris Hero


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755480953699520512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755482079178002432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755486768527400960


----------



## Corey

@NastyYaffa is gonna cream his pants over that Hero/Liger matchup. :lol

(let's all hope Liger pulls the upset!)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa is gonna cream his pants over that Hero/Liger matchup. :lol


You're not wrong :mark: Holy shit that's gonna be so awesome


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755881659728142337


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755881659728142337


:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755918736834465792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755920689534599168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755921234206920704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755921753147252736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755922063085359104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755922441566769153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755922697893273600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755922926935822337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755923092392640513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755923494517342208


----------



## hgr423

How do you buy tickets for this? I'd like to plan a trip from the east coast but want to make sure I get tix for all 3 shows.


----------



## mobyomen

hgr423 said:


> How do you buy tickets for this? I'd like to plan a trip from the east coast but want to make sure I get tix for all 3 shows.


Good luck dude


----------



## Life010

Fenix vs Ospreay
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Chris Hero

Damn!

Can't wait for BOLA it's going to rock.
Talented line up:grin2:


----------



## yomadcool

Who would each face of PWG be in order starting from 2003 until now in order?


----------



## Cabanarama

yomadcool said:


> Who would each face of PWG be in order starting from 2003 until now in order?


2003-2008: Super Dragon
2008-2011: Chris Hero
2011-2013: El Generico
2013-2014: Kevin Steen
2014-2015: Young Bucks
2015-now: Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## dclikewah

Making the drive down to LA for BOLA with my brother. Was able to get tix right now, beginners luck I guess. Any PWG veterans on the board? Just wanna know what happens next, anymore emails I should expect?


----------



## Cabanarama

dclikewah said:


> Making the drive down to LA for BOLA with my brother. Was able to get tix right now, beginners luck I guess. Any PWG veterans on the board? Just wanna know what happens next, anymore emails I should expect?


Nope... just go there and when you get to the front of the line (they split up the lines between front row, GA, and SRO) they have a list of who bought tickets and you just give them the name under the paypal account you used to buy tickets.


----------



## RKing85

3 minute sell out I'm hearing on twitter.

Half surprized it took that long even


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Didn't know if it had been posted here or not but, Adam Cole won't be facing Tommy End in tonight's THIRTEEN event. Tommy couldn't make it and Adam Cole will face Brian Cage as a replacement.


----------



## Cabanarama

RKing85 said:


> 3 minute sell out I'm hearing on twitter.
> 
> Half surprized it took that long even


that's because the site crashed for over 2 minutes because of all the traffic


----------



## Richie

Tickets for all 3 nights sold out in 55 seconds.


----------



## Stetho

I know the place is part of what PWG is at the moment but come on, I want to see how many seats they could sell in a big arena


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

2.0 Curtain Call


----------



## FITZ

I don't know how anyone could get tickets to all 3 nights with how fast they sold out.


----------



## Corey

I'm still waiting to hear some kind of actual announcement about Roddy. I mean, I assume that he's going to WWE/NXT but I've never read anything about it. Read all kinds of shit about Ibushi, Dorada, Tommy End, and others, but nothing about Roddy.


----------



## hgr423

how does the 5 for $40 sale work if you just want to pick up blu rays? I know it's early but I'm going to start preparing. Thanks.


----------



## Platt

They didn't do Blu Rays when they ran last years so who knows. Maybe 4 for $50 instead. Hopefully they do something to include them.


----------



## Richie

Rumours that apparently people snuck in during intermission who didn't have a ticket and stayed standing room, which is causing issues.


----------



## ben.ledoux

So what is the roll call for people from the board going to BOLA? I was able to snag two tickets for all three nights so me and my buddy from the UK will be making the trek. First PWG shows for me, pretty excited to cross another major event and significant venue off my bucket list having done a show at Full Sail, ECW Arena, MSG, and Mania at AT&T stadium this year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

All I have to say is fuck Rocky Romero.


----------



## Even Flow

That was quick. 

Thirteen only took place like last weekend, or the weekend before.


----------



## RKing85

good that they are back to quick turnarounds. 

First round picks for BOLA
Locks - Sabre Jr., Ospreay, Rhodes, Alexander
Likely - Ricochet, Pentagon Jr., Johnny Mundo, Riddle, Kamaitachi, Andrews (hope I'm wrong though), Gallagher
No idea - Hero/Liger


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> good that they are back to quick turnarounds.
> 
> First round picks for BOLA
> Locks - Sabre Jr., Ospreay, Rhodes, Alexander
> Likely - Ricochet, Pentagon Jr., Johnny Mundo, Riddle, Kamaitachi, Andrews (hope I'm wrong though), Gallagher
> No idea - Hero/Liger


Just worked out my predictions and somehow I ended up with a Castle/Cobb/Pentagón finals. 

Weird.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> Just worked out my predictions and somehow I ended up with a Castle/Cobb/Pentagón finals.
> 
> Weird.


I swear, you are way higher on Castle than anyone else on this forum or in the companies that book him. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I don't rate Castle highly.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> I swear, you are way higher on Castle than anyone else on this forum or in the companies that book him. :lol


It's like I'm under hypnosis whenever he's on the screen. Quite scary actually.

And yes, he's my #1 pick to win BOLA :lmao


----------



## ben.ledoux

I like Castle, sometimes he goes too over the top during the match but he is a solid wrestler and has some good suplexes.

I don't see Cobb having enough in the tank to wrestle that many matches during the weekend. Great wrestler though.

I'm guessing we will see Marty or Pentagon win it although Hero is another viable option who is a PWG regular and puts on phenomenal matches against Sabre for the eventual title match.


----------



## Richie

Scurll's winning BOLA my dudes, mark it down in the calendar.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When does THIRTEEN drop ?


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots site says September 6th.


----------



## Cabanarama

My full bracket predictions:
Hero over Liger
Sabre over End
Ospreay over Fenix
Ricochet over Cobb
Sydal over Hennigan
Scurll over Pentagon
Rhodes over Callihan
O'Reilly over Riddle
Alexander over Haskins
Kamaitachi over Lee
Dunne over Andrews
Gallagher over Castle
---
Ospreay over Ricochet
Sabre over Dunne
Hero over Kamaitachi
Scurll over Sydal
Gallagher over Alexander
O'Reilly over Rhodes
-----
Scurll over Ospreay
Sabre over Gallagher
Hero over O'Reilly
-----
Finals:
Hero over Scurll and Sabre


----------



## Platt

Liger over Hero
Sabre over End
Fenix over Ospreay
Cobb over Ricochet
Sydal over Hennigan
Scurll over Pentagon
Rhodes over Callihan
O'Reilly over Riddle
Alexander over Haskins
Lee over Kamaitachi
Dunne over Andrews
Gallagher over Castle

-----------------------

Rhodes over Liger
Sabre over Sydal
Cobb over Fenix
Scurll over Dunne
Gallagher over Lee
O'Reilly over Alexander

-----------------------

Sabre over Rhodes
Cobb over O'Reilly
Scurll over Gallagher

-----------------------

Scurll Pins Sabre
Cobb Pins Scurll


----------



## DGenerationMC

Here's mine:

*Ospreay* vs. Fénix
O'Reilly vs. *Riddle*
*Castle* vs. Gallagher
*Liger* vs. Hero
*Mandrews* vs. Dunne
*Hennigan* vs. Sydal
*Lee* vs. Kamaitachi
Ricochet vs. *Cobb*
*Alexander* vs. Haskins
*Pentagón Jr.* vs. Scurll
*Rhodes* vs. Callihan
*Sabre Jr.* vs. End

Ospreay vs. *Riddle*
Liger vs. *Castle*
*Hennigan* vs. Mandrews
Lee vs. *Cobb* 
*Pentagón Jr.* vs. Alexander
*Sabre Jr.* vs. Rhodes

Castle vs. *Riddle*
Hennigan vs. *Cobb*
Sabre Jr. vs. *Pentagón Jr.*

Pentagón Jr. vs. *Riddle* vs. Cobb _(Cobb pins Pentagón then Riddle submits Cobb BRO!)_


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

No doubt in my mind that only Hero and Scurll are going to win the tournament


----------



## TJQ

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> No doubt in my mind that only Hero and Scurll are going to win the tournament


Hopefully Hero :honoraryblack


----------



## RKing85

Hero and Liger is the first round bout that I am most split on. Every other bout I see someone who I think is more likely to win. But that one I am completely 50/50 on.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Going by the format off wiki...

*Ospreay* over Fenix
*Riddle* over O'Reilly
*Gallagher* over Castle
*Hero* over Liger
*Andrews* over Dunne
*Hennigan* over Sydal
*Kamaitachi* over Lee
*Cobb* over Ricochet 
*Alexander* over Haskins 
*Scurll* over Pentagon JR
*Rhodes* over Callihan
*Sabre JR* over End 

*Ospreay* over Riddle
*Hero* over Gallagher
*Hennigan* over Andrews
*Cobb* over Kamaitachi
*Scurll* over Alexander
*Sabre JR* over Rhodes

*Ospreay* over Hero
*Cobb* over Hennigan
*Scurll* over Sabre JR

*Scurll* over Ospreay over Cobb

As long as Ospreay doesn't win I'll be happy; however considering the success he has had this year, I wouldn't be surprised to see him making the Semis at least.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I don't have all the brackets all I got is Scrull winning :lol


----------



## Stetho

Hype hype hype


----------



## RKing85

don't think anyone should put any stalk into the brackets up on wiki.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772285858267340800


----------



## DGenerationMC

My bracket is already fucked, BTW

Damn you Scurll pickers.


----------



## Alright_Mate

5/6 right for the opening night 
2/6 right for the second night 

See Gallagher was replaced by Ciampa.


----------



## Sephiroth

Jesus Christ I need Cole/Bucks vs. Sydal/Richochet/Ospreay right fucking now.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772650049218183168


----------



## Mordecay

They sure love british wrestlers these days in Reseda


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Long live The Villain.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Even Flow

Bloody hell, that was quick.


----------



## RKing85

Night 2 sounds incredible. The dvd's can not come out soon enough.


----------



## Stetho

Oh my god, I'm so fuckin' hyped. That Spanish Fly spot is sick.


----------



## dclikewah

Night 2 and 3 attendee right here. Shows were god damn amazing. Can't wait for the blu rays to come out, gonna preorder them ASAP. Young Bucks hit some stupid spots both nights I was there. 

Amazing atmosphere, picked some really good shows for my first in person PWG events. Well worth the drive from northern CA, I will definitely be back in Reseda.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Night 2 was great. It was my first PWG show as well and it really raised the bar for future shows. I hope everyone sees the 6-man main event when that gets released, because it really was incredible and one of the best matches all year. But, really, every match that night was amazing.


----------



## Platt

High spots have the preorder up already and expecting to ship by the end of the month.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> High spots have the preorder up already and expecting to ship by the end of the month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark: Oh yes, the wait won't be as long as usual! Great news.


----------



## Even Flow

I should really start watching PWG again. I haven't watched it for a while and the last DVD's I bought were BOLA 2015, ASW 11 & Lemmy.


----------



## TJQ

That Fenix/Pentagon spot kada


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Chris Hero doing _Lucha things_ and seriously that main event looks :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Holy shit at that Fenix/Pentagon spot. Shame Cody is Cody R here too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> Shame Cody is Cody R here too.


Had to give it a second look but yeah, that's a bummer.


----------



## Cabanarama

So Meltzer gave the night 2 6 man tag *****


----------



## Even Flow

Cabanarama said:


> So Meltzer gave the night 2 6 man tag *****


Doesn't surprise me. I listened to his review of BOLA from Sunday, yesterday & he was putting over all 3 nights, especially Nights 2 & 3.


----------



## Natecore

I need the Shooting Star Meltzer Driver in my life immediately!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I need Thirteen to be up on XWT already.


----------



## Even Flow

That Night 3 preview :sodone


----------



## Donnie

"Olympic wrestler Jeff Cobb and I don't mean Olympic style, I mean in the FUCKING Olympics". God I LOVE PWG, need to get this on DVD. Also I really hope PWG books Cobb/Riddle it would be epic.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Wait, what's going on with Roddy?


----------



## NastyYaffa

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Wait, what's going on with Roddy?


Apparently he signed with WWE. Had his last PWG match at 13.


----------



## antoniomare007

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I need Thirteen to be up on XWT already.


It's up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

antoniomare007 said:


> It's up.


Yeah I watched it the day it came out :lol


----------



## RKing85

any rumblings about when the next event is?


----------



## Even Flow

RKing85 said:


> any rumblings about when the next event is?


Not so far.

Just keep an eye out on PWG's twitter account. They'll announce something sooner or later.


----------



## oufcheel

Latest episode of Bring on the Shovel podcast that I do with fellow forum poster Ben LeDoux reviews BOLA 2016 and the amazing time we had. Full of bad jokes and admiration for great wrestling this was recorded in Reseda only a few doors away from where Meltzer was having solo sex after seeing meltzer drivers.

Enjoy or not....


----------



## Dead Seabed

I'm really behind with PWG. Who are the current mainstays there?


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Highspots tweeted on Friday that they would be shipping out the BOLA DVDs/BluRays this week. The expected delivery date on their website has said October 7 for a few weeks now. I hope it's here in time for the weekend!*


----------



## RKing85

most dates come out before PWG officially announces them.


----------



## Groovemachine

Highspots newsletter just said BOLA is being shipped tomorrow. :YES


----------



## RKing85

yep. Just placed my order on highspots. It says it's in stalk. Also added in the Progress Strong Style tournament dvd's to my order.


----------



## Even Flow

Black Friday can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## RKing85

I'll be doing 2 orders of 5 for $50. Need to get caught up.


----------



## Even Flow

RKing85 said:


> I'll be doing 2 orders of 5 for $50. Need to get caught up.


I need to catch up too. I haven't bought any 2016 PWG yet.


----------



## Mordecay

PWG Twitter said they will start shipping BOLA this friday


----------



## Atomage

My BOLA set showed up today, so they've already begun shipping. Watching Stage 1 right now.


----------



## RKing85

hoping and praying my BOLA order from highspots shows up tomorrow so I can watch it over the weekend. Will actually have the house to myself on Saturday night (which is really rare)


----------



## Atomage

I've made my way through Nights 1 & 2 so far, and it's been great. The 5-star match from the second night was fantastic. I re-watched it several times and even made my wife watch the ending.


----------



## RKing85

that wonderful moment when your wife texts you at work that a parcel came for you today.

Fuck yes.

Although I got hit with a customs charge for the first time ever on a highspots order.


----------



## The Black Mirror

RKing85 said:


> that wonderful moment when your wife texts you at work that a parcel came for you today.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> Although I got hit with a customs charge for the first time ever on a highspots order.


*I can't believe its not up on XWT yet. I should have just bought it. I thought for sure it would've been up this past Monday at the latest. Now I see that you're in Canada and it arrived for you today. Where are the pirates?!*


----------



## RKing85

Somalia 

only got through the first two matches last night, but will be watching the rest of night 1 and hopefully well into night 2 tonight.

Man do PWG fans ever love Pentagon Jr. Nobody benefited from BOLA 2015 more than him. He started getting booked everywhere after last year's tournament.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Finished BOLA last night. Incredible series of shows. I wouldn't personally call any of the matches a standout MOTYC, more important to me is just how darn fun the whole series of events were. The night 2 six man is nowhere near 5 stars for me, but I can imagine the insanity of being there live could have added some snowflakes. Subjective artform - a very fun match. Really not a bad match the whole series. Liger had me laughing out loud in my living room during Night 3.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHY IS IT STILL NOT ON XWT ?


----------



## The Black Mirror

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> WHY IS IT STILL NOT ON XWT ?


*Dude, I have no idea. At this point, it may be a conspiracy.*


----------



## Even Flow

At least when it becomes available on XWT, my ratio won't be affected :rollins


----------



## Wrestling is Life

BUY THE DVDS/BLU-RAYS!!!


----------



## Even Flow

Wrestling is Life said:


> BUY THE DVDS/BLU-RAYS!!!


I do. I've been buying PWG DVD's for like 5 years now.


----------



## Platt

Nights 1 & 2 are up on XWT.


----------



## RKing85

damn you real life for getting in the way.

On night 2, watched 1 match on Saturday, 2 on Sunday, 1 yesterday, and 2 today. Not happy


----------



## Morrison17

I honestly dont get PWG booking.

WHy put Matanza vs. Puma and Mundo vs. Sydal? Why not something new with these guys and not matches we already saw in other promotions?

PS: going to watch it on weekend, so I dont know how it played out, just know some of the card.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Morrison17 said:


> I honestly dont get PWG booking.
> 
> WHy put Matanza vs. Puma and Mundo vs. Sydal? Why not something new with these guys and not matches we already saw in other promotions?
> 
> PS: going to watch it on weekend, so I dont know how it played out, just know some of the card.


I had the same thought, but it actually is pretty smart of them. People are already buying for the fact it is BOLA and the names in the tournament. Why waste matches they can use as future enticements to buy a DVD?

EDIT: And oh yeah, Mundo vs Sydal was one of my favorite matches from the weekend.


----------



## RKing85

Night 2 was amazing. The tag match and the 6-man tag matches won't be everyones cup of tea (the definition of spotfest), but needless to say it got over so big in front of that audience.

Biggest complaint about night 2 was Dunne/Haskins. Tombstone piledriver on the floor? not the finish. Back to back tombstone piledrivers in the ring? not the finish. A small nitpick that bugged me.

I would have this year's night 2 a hair behind last year's night 2, but it's close. Maybe in 6 months or so I will watch them back to back to see if I agree with that sentiment.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Night 1 was actually my favorite of the three this year. Seems I am in the minority (as usual).


----------



## ShreveSStar

I'm glad Matt Sydal can put on really good matches still. WWE should have never released him.


----------



## Cabanarama

RKing85 said:


> Man do PWG fans ever love Pentagon Jr. Nobody benefited from BOLA 2015 more than him. He started getting booked everywhere after last year's tournament.


I think BOLA 2015 blew up the whole UK scene to new audiences when the Brits came in and pretty much owned the whole thing. It definitely put Scurll and Ospreay on the map outside of the UK


----------



## Corey

ShreveSStar said:


> I'm glad Matt Sydal can put on really good matches still. WWE should have never released him.


Too many violations of the substance abuse policy or whatever it's called. Sydal has to have his mary jane (was just arrested for it in Japan).


----------



## Cabanarama

Corey said:


> Too many violations of the substance abuse policy or whatever it's called. Sydal has to have his mary jane (was just arrested for it in Japan).


The injuries did him in as much as the wellness policy...he spent half half his time with the company recovering from injuries


----------



## dclikewah

Finally was able to watch parts of the show. Was front row for night 2, you can see me on the left hand side of the screen marking the fuck out for the finishing sequence of the 6 man tag.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795786993670029312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795787085969911808
:trips5


----------



## Even Flow

YES!

I'll do my order hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## RKing85

This fucking exchange rate right now. With shipping it's $72 Canadian. Still a good deal, but damn.


----------



## Platt

I'll wait till at least tomorrow to order, hopefully (for me) the dollar crashes after the election.


----------



## RKing85

lol. Never thought of that. Might be able to get 20 dvd's for $40 Canadian here in a couple of hours.

Anyone heard any rumors of the traditional December show(s)?


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799007954594721792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799008393553801216


----------



## Brock

_Ricochet, Will Ospreay & Matt Sydal vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2016 Night 2)_

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done

*FUCKING INSANE, CRAZY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Spoiler: Spoiler for GIF's of said FUCKING INSANE, CRAZY SHIT


----------



## hgr423

big show tonight


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spoiler: Tonight's World Title situation













ZSJ retains over Scurll, but more importantly, Chuckie T beats Adam Cole (BAY BAY!) to become #1 Contender. Holy shit, Chuck Taylor could be our next PWG World Champion.


----------



## dukenukem3do

*Question about pwg*

I just ordered bola 2016 and I didn't put my full address on just the number because I wasn't paying attention what should I do


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Question about pwg*

Did you order through PWG or Highspots? I feel like the company won't send the order if they don't have all the info, unless they can get it from your PayPal account. Contact whoever you bought it from and let them know and they'll be able to assist you.


----------



## dukenukem3do

sXeMope said:


> Did you order through PWG or Highspots? I feel like the company won't send the order if they don't have all the info, unless they can get it from your PayPal account. Contact whoever you bought it from and let them know and they'll be able to assist you.


I ordered it through pwg because highspots don't have the blu ray versions and I don't have a pay pal account


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Question about pwg*

One year I only listed 4 dvd's instead of 5 during their 5/$40 sale. They e-mailed me a day or two later asking what I wanted for my fifth dvd.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Question about pwg*

call them


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Mystery Vortex. I missed show ~ Was awesome.
Mystery Vortex II. I attended ~ Was blah.
Mystery Vortex III. I missed ~ Was awesome.
Mystery Vortex IV - I attended ~ Was blah.

(Notice a pattern?)

But, I met and took a pic w/ Adam Cole, so not all was lost :lol


----------



## TJQ

*edit: full card in spoilers so post size isn't obnoxious*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818632804766400512


Spoiler: Matches





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818635732663140352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818636010833604608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818636647038189568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818636951519535105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818637440831229952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818637680506380288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818637917476122624




Outrageously excited for Lio Rush and Ricochet, that should be INSANE. Cobb/Riddle vs Cage/Elgin should be great. Everything else will probably be hit or miss, we'll see.


----------



## Corey

Cole & The Bucks vs. Sami & Irish Airborne sounds awesome. Looking forward to that along Cody vs. Trevor, Scurll vs. White, and what will likely be an insane match between Ricochet & Rush.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I swear, I haven't heard from Irish Airborne in about a decade :lol


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I swear, I haven't heard from Irish Airborne in about a decade :lol


That's what they'll always be to me. :lol


----------



## Donnie

Time for CHUCKIE T to save PWG from these British invaders who stole what rightfully should of been his. Southern Gentlemen is soon to be a Southern Champion.


----------



## dclikewah

If I can get tix within the 30 second on sale period I am getting rid of my Elimination Chamber to go to this instead. CHUCKIE T!


----------



## RKing85

some people will say no chance Chuckie wins the title so they won't get up for it, but I am pretty excited. Excited for the fresh new blood to debut in PWG.


----------



## Corey

I'm not exactly excited for Sabre/Taylor because both of them are far from being my favorite wrestlers, but at least the clash of styles should be interesting to watch. As long as it doesn't go 35 minutes (please god no) I'm sure it'll be fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'll riot in my shitty little apartment if Chuckie T loses.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That's a damn good looking card. Rush vs. Ricochet should be awesome.


----------



## Zatiel

Wrestling is Life said:


> Night 1 was actually my favorite of the three this year. Seems I am in the minority (as usual).


It was mine, too. Fenix/Ospreay was mental. Cobb/Ricochet was different than their Lucha Underground matches and full of incredible personality and action. Hennigan Vs. Sydal was tight. The Castle-ified main event was a blast.

Night 2 had a fun main event, and the Fenix/Pentagon Vs. Hero/End tag was hot. But I liked the tournament less as it went along. Scurll was way below his own par, and Trevor Lee was one of the worst wrestlers in the tournament. Having guys like Pentagon, Riddle, Ricochet, and Cobb go down while they proceeded felt like a total waste. Kamaitachi's one match in three nights is destined to turn him into a weird trivia answer, and in a few years people will be like, "You mean Hiromu Takahashi was in BOLA?!!"

Still a fun tournament. BOLA is always fun.


----------



## WWPNJB

I saw BOLA 2016 yesterday and PWG has made a follower out of me. If I understand correctly the next event was Mystery Vortex IV. How was that and where can I watch it?


----------



## Corey

WWPNJB said:


> I saw BOLA 2016 yesterday and PWG has made a follower out of me. If I understand correctly the next event was Mystery Vortex IV. How was that and where can I watch it?


DVD won't be shipped out til the beginning of February. Couple more weeks til it hits the web.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827183323256590337


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I got my copy of Mystery Vortex 4 in the mail today, and man, what a disappointment. I have every PWG DVD from 2013 onward, and a good amount of stuff from before then, and this is probably the worst show I own by them. I don't want this to seem like I'm just being mean, but I've never been so disappointed in a PWG show before. Lemmy, MV 2, and any other show that has been considered a step down for PWG is better than this one. The crowd was GARBAGE for this one. I kindof get the feel that about half of the regular fans weren't there, and you could definitely tell. I hadnt seen a lot of the fans that were in the crowd this time on any other show, and I got the feeling that the difference in fans really destroyed the crowd chemistry. They were dead for most things until the main event, and the Hero match was just painful to watch, half way due to the awkwardness and half due to it being way too unnecessarily long and drawn out. A lot of the things the fans would yell at the wrestlers or try to chant were just cringeworthy, and the pops were just way more quiet than usual. This one was just hard to get through. The last 2 matches tried to save it, but outside of those, I probably won't ever rewatch this show. Sorry for the rant, Ive just never actually watched a PWG show that I didn't like before, and this floored me. This didn't feel like my favorite promotion in the world is supposed to feel. I hope it was just a one time thing and that the shows and atmosphere will go back to normal.


----------



## WWPNJB

So if not in attendance, the only way to see PWG is to wait til the DVD drops? Is that correct?


----------



## december_blue

> – At last night’s PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other show, Trevor Lee upset Cody Rhodes when he said “F*ck Dusty Rhodes” to get heat. Cody Rhodes then tweeted the following after the show:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833182523161075712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833182538679988224
> http://411mania.com/wrestling/vario...r-wrestling-circus-taking-center-stage-event/


This was all good with Cody though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I know the Dusty thing is a sensitive subject but we should all be sad about


Spoiler



Chuckie T not winning the title


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Dang, nobody posted the card for last night's show? :sad: I was there last night, PWG is back!
I had a BLAST!

'Only Kings Understand Each Other'

World Title :: ZSJ (c) vs Chuck Taylor
6-man Tag :: SuperKliq (Cole/Bucks) vs OI4K (Callihan, Dave & Jake Crist)
Trevor Lee vs Cody Rhodes
Unbreakable FN Machines (Cage/Elgin) vs Chosen Bros (Cobb/Riddle)
Fenix vs Trent?
Marty Scurll vs Jay White
Lio Rush vs King Ricochet

If the last show left a bad taste in your mouth, this show will rinse it away :lol
And Xpac and Tessa Blanchard were in attendance, and NO MELTZER :dance


----------



## TJQ

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN, BOYS. I'll keep updating.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833468792575397888


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833472619303235584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833472934597439489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833473196623998976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833473741204004864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833473945185554432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833474334161195008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833474924261961728


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a FUNKY card. Love it.

Rush/Trevor + the tag team 3-way :sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan - The Final Chapter cry:cry


----------



## Mordecay

Not gonna lie, PWG has the coolest names for its events


----------



## Corey

Damn, that's a hella quick turnaround for PWG.

Cole/Callihan :mark:
Cage/Lee :mark:
That semi-main event tag :mark: :mark:
THAT MAIN EVENT TAG! :woo


----------



## TJQ

Excited for the top 4 on the card (assuming Scurll doesn't kill that tag), bottom 3 will be hit or miss.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Quick thoughts:

_- First off, :sodone

- Really like how we're gonna follow up last night's show ending with a LDRS/BFs tag instead of Sabre defending the title against a random challenger

- Hope Cole & Callihan go an hour in homage to my favorite PWG match they had in 2013

- Love the debuts coming up, a good class of a guy I know (Strickland a.k.a. Killshot) and guys I don't (Lee & Xavier)

- Only way PWG could top this is if DDT4 is announced for the summer, which could work with all the teams PWG has at their disposal right now_

Things are starting to really look up again, folks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Quick thoughts:
> 
> _- First off, :sodone
> 
> - Really like how we're gonna follow up last night's show ending with a LDRS/BFs tag instead of Sabre defending the title against a random challenger
> 
> *- Hope Cole & Callihan go an hour in homage to my favorite PWG match they had in 2013*
> 
> - Love the debuts coming up, a good class of a guy I know (Strickland a.k.a. Killshot) and guys I don't (Lee & Xavier)
> 
> - Only way PWG could top this is if DDT4 is announced for the summer, which could work with all the teams PWG has at their disposal right now_
> 
> Things are starting to really look up again, folks.












crycry:cry


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> crycry:cry







































(Don't) leave the memories alone.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

SHANE F'N STRICKLAND :yas
Lio Rush vs Trevor Lee :yas
THIS WHOLE CARD :yas

:sasha2


----------



## Rave Bunny

That entire card looks pretty solid. :thumbsup I'm looking forward to Trevor Lee v. Lio Rush & Adam Cole (BAYBAY!) v. Sami Callihan the most.

As an attendant of BOLA 2014 (Night 3), I relived the experience by watching the DVD the other night and it's so crazy to see how much the PWG roster has changed since WWE gutted NJPW and the Indies. Could you imagine PWG in 2017 with the likes of AJ Styles, Chris Hero, Johnny Gargano, Kenny Omega (limited dates), and Roderick Strong still being around? :hmm


----------



## Donnie

Keith Lee in PWG :done That ring is FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED.

Time for THE BEST FRIENDS to send these wankers home and retake PWG.


----------



## Master Bate

Going to be my first time seeing Lio Rush, looking forward to it. Adam Cole said some good things about him.

Fingers Crossed for Best Friends victory.


----------



## dclikewah

After striking out for the February show, my brother and I were able to get in for this one coming up. After being forced to cancel Mania since I couldnt get the time off from work I'm pretty pumped for this. That 3 way tag main event will be an absolute spotfest and I cant wait.


----------



## RKing85

that main event is !!!!!!

Anyone hear, how quickly did tickets sell out? 2 minutes? 3 minutes?


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836440576253779968
We'd better get back 'cause it'll be dark soon and they mostly come at night. Mostly.


----------



## Donnie

PWG with another GOAT title paying tribute to a GOAT :mj2 

Also, hopefully that title also means ZSJ's reign will end and the SOUTHERN GENTLEMEN can finally win the belt


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can we get Mystery Vortex IV to be out yet tho ? :lol


----------



## Platt

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can we get Mystery Vortex IV to be out yet tho ? :lol


It was released a few weeks ago.


----------



## Even Flow

Mystery Vortex IV got posted on XWT last night. 9GB though...

I'm sure a smaller size file will get released soon.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Mystery Vortex IV got posted on XWT last night. 9GB though...
> 
> I'm sure a smaller size file will get released soon.


A 700 MB version just dropped. Might be a massive difference in quality though.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm not fussed lol. I've still got free leech on all torrents for like another 8-9 months, so I downloaded it right away and left it going for most of today.

Managed to seed over 30GB :benson1


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Master Bate

I hope Chuck Taylor wins the PWG World title one day, I really do.


----------



## Mordecay

Well that looks like a really cool show, Riddle/Cobb vs Elgin/Cage and Rush/Ricochet look awesome


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Only Kings looks AMAZING! If this is what the new era of PWG is like, then Im all in. 2017 is going to be great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"I'M F*CKING GOOD AT DDT'S BRO !" - ChuckieT


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838947569535365122
Alrighty then.


----------



## RKing85

I never knew I wanted to see that match until right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy shit. Togo vs. ZSJ is gonna rule so hard.


----------



## RKing85

show tonight.

Only Overly excited for the main event 3 teamer and ZSJ/Scurll verses Best Friends.

The rest will be fine I'm sure, but nothing that gets me too wound up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spoiler: Lucha things happen at Nice Boys Don't Play Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## RKing85

happy with the result of the 6th match. (god I hate having to talk spoiler free)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Togo vs ZSJ happened a while ago at WXW, not excited for ZSJ.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Donnie

ONLY in fucking PWG could a legit crazy person take a Goddamn Mexican Destroyer on the apron :done 

God, I LOVE PWG


----------



## Mordecay

That main event looks so wens3


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


>


This has gotta be a record.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@DGenerationMC @NastyYaffa we can die happy now :sodone:sodone:sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843648901139726336


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @DGenerationMC @NastyYaffa we can die happy now :sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843648901139726336


Between this, the Ishii-Shibata and the Summer leaks you may have to change your pants my friend >>>


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @DGenerationMC @NastyYaffa we can die happy now :sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843648901139726336












:mark: BRO BAY-BAY BRO :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Rumors are circulating about a larger venue for BOLA. I'm hoping this is true!
There's also talk of a May 19th show.


----------



## Mordecay

Does anyone know if they are already shipping Only Kings? Because I saw that there already are highlight clips on Youtube. If they are that would be really fast.


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> Does anyone know if they are already shipping Only Kings? Because I saw that there already are highlight clips on Youtube. If they are that would be really fast.


They are shipping the DVD/Blu-Ray. It got released just over a week ago & the show took place in February.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I've watched the first two matches of Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) and I have two things to note so far:
Keith Lee might be my new favorite wrestler 
Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle need to be a tag team forever


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854885083043344384
Wonder if the title of the show is telling us anything about Adam Cole :hmmm



Spoiler: matches





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887936935854080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887693724958720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887389390446592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887170129018881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854886910455537664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854886505503903744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854886110731751424


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887936935854080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854887693724958720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854886110731751424


Jesus Christ :homer


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wonder if the title of the show is telling us anything about Adam Cole :hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BTWEET%5D854887389390A446592


Well, the last time a PWG show title had Cole in it, he was gone for a year. Also, Callihan's last PWG match before leaving for the fed was against Cole. Perhaps it is time for the last Story Time with Adam Cole.................BAY-BAY


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Well, the last time a PWG show title had Cole in it, he was gone for a year. Also, Callihan's last PWG match before leaving for the fed was against Cole. Perhaps it is time for the last Story Time with Adam Cole.................BAY-BAY


That's exactly what I was thinking :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great picture from last night's match between Riddle & Cole:








:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Great picture from last night's match between Riddle & Cole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


"Let me into your world!"

_- Adam Cole, asking former MMA fighter Matt Riddle to enter guard :lol_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> Great picture from last night's match between Riddle & Cole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Sh*t I love these guys :lol can't wait to see their match, heard it was awesome.

"Game over, man" is up for pre-order btw guys.


----------



## DGenerationMC

We're in some real pretty shit now, man.


----------



## Mordecay

Well that looks fun, Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb looks like Big Show vs Strowman but better and boy, Cobb is strong af


----------



## RKing85

no idea on how the show was obviously, but there didn't seem to be much chat about the show on twitter last night. Less than usual for a PWG event.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole is f*cking awesome :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## hgr423

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole is f*cking awesome :lmao:lmao:lmao


What is your support for this? Has he had one good match?


----------



## TJQ

Well this is the first time in years I'm excited for an Adam Cole match, that looked fuckin awesome. That whole show looks fucking wonderful, can't wait to see it. Lee/Cobb and ZSJ/Togo are my gems going into this though kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> What is your support for this? Has he had *one* good match?





Spoiler: one good match lmao



Great to Amazing:

Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - Death Before Dishonor (**** 3/4)
Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - Supercard of Honor: X (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - Reach for the sky: London (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Lio Rush - Road to best in the world (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Silas Young - Road to Final Battle (**** 1/4)
Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - Final Battle (**** 1/4)
Adam Cole v. ACH - Supercard of Honor: X (**** 1/4)

Good to Great:

Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA - ROH TV (****)
Adam Cole v. Kaimatchi - Road to best in the world (****)
Adam Cole v. Alex Shelley - Winter Warriors Tour (*** 3/4)
Adam Cole v. Moose - Winter Warriors Tour (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal v. Kyle O'Reilly - 14th Anniversary (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Michael Elgin - All Star Extravaganza (*** 1/2) 
Adam Cole v. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahasi v. Jay Lethal - Field of Honor (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Matt Sydal - ROH TV (*** 1/4) 
Adam Cole v. Chris Sabin - Reach for the Sky: Leicester (*** 1/4)



And that's just 2016 fam :lmao:lmao

Not to mention things like charisma & promo ability can make people awesome as well. But this isn't the place to talk about Cole's in-ring work, so if you want to further the discussion I'll be in the new ROH thread :becky2


----------



## Natecore

Fucking Hell, WOW!

Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb is going to be GREAT!


----------



## Master Bate

Was watching some old (well not super old) PWG Stuff with Mike Bailey, makes me sad with the whole work visa thing. Was anyone else a fan of his?

Dude seemed like such a likeable underdog babyface.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ItsaNewDay said:


> Was watching some old (well not super old) PWG Stuff with Mike Bailey, makes me sad with the whole work visa thing. Was anyone else a fan of his?
> 
> Dude seemed like such a likeable underdog babyface.


Mike Bailey is one of my Boys. Love that guy and wish he was able to get more US bookings. :mj2


----------



## Master Bate

Rainmaka! said:


> Mike Bailey is one of my Boys. Love that guy and wish he was able to get more US bookings. :mj2


I was heartbroken when he lost in the finals of BOLA 2015, but I felt honestly he was going to be big on the indy scene after that.

Then the visa thing happened and I was livid haha

I feel like we still have a lot of time left before he's even allowed to return, or if he does return lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

ItsaNewDay said:


> Was watching some old (well not super old) PWG Stuff with Mike Bailey, makes me sad with the whole work visa thing. Was anyone else a fan of his?
> 
> Dude seemed like such a likeable underdog babyface.


Man I miss seeing Speedball. Hope when he is able to return that the fans give him a HUGE ovation, damn work visa issues.


----------



## december_blue

So, what's this thing about PWG becoming Bar Wrestling?


----------



## Stetho

december_blue said:


> So, what's this thing about PWG becoming Bar Wrestling?


Wait what ?


----------



## december_blue

Stetho said:


> Wait what ?


From the PWG Facebook page, which apparently a fan is running:










And then I saw this on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861814350801125376


----------



## Even Flow

I think it's something to do with Joey Ryan. Read about it on PWInsider the other day.

Found the article that was posted the other day on PWInsider:



> There was a weird situation overnight as the Facebook page for Pro Wrestling Guerrilla was changed to a page devoted to "Bar Wrestling", a new promotion Joey Ryan will be running in Los Angeles. The page was later turned back, but not before it was a major talking point on social media among wrestling fans. The belief is that Ryan, not PWG, runs the page. We've reached out to Ryan to try and confirm what happened.


Joey's not replied back thus far.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Came here thinking "Game over, man" had started shipping. Don't play with me like that guys


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Came here thinking "Game over, man" had started shipping. Don't play with me like that guys


Highspots site says May 24th


----------



## Stetho

It'd be stupid to drop the PWG brand, it's probably one of the most prestigious belt in the world right now


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## Zatiel

My birthday is literally the day after BOLA. Would love to attend, but I doubt I'll have any luck.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Zatiel said:


> My birthday is literally the day after BOLA. Would love to attend, but I doubt I'll have any luck.


Don't be down, man. I'm struggling just to plan a trip to Reseda for December...................2018 :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Finally get to watch BayBay vs. Bro this week (hopefully) :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

The 3 tag matches of Man on the Silver Mountain sound awesome


----------



## Alright_Mate

Those tag matches wens3

But no title matches :bullshit 

Bola date announcement :WOO


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Is PWG where the Lucha Underground guys wrestle? Mundo, Pentagon, Fenix, Cage, etc. How do you watch and keep up with PWG?


----------



## Mordecay

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Is PWG where the Lucha Underground guys wrestle? Mundo, Pentagon, Fenix, Cage, etc. How do you watch and keep up with PWG?


PWG is where most of the best independent wrestlers in the world go to make a name, since the crowd is always good and help the matches look better and the wrestlers try harder than in other places. They usually tape one show a month and they release DVD/Blue-rays of the event around 20-30 days after the event.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I was looking around my indy blindspots and remembered PWG, a promotion I really know about because of how many of my favourite wrestlers in WWE can track their careers back to the promotion, i actually really don’t know much about the promotion itself at all. It’s probably my biggest blindspot this side of ROH. Because I know PWG is focused on in ring work and doesn’t really have stories or characters like in a WWE sense, I jumped in with All Star Weekend V because all the shows before this one had pretty much universally terrible ratings but the ratings seemed to go up and up from here. 

Speaking of just Night One for now, there was a little too much comedy and shenans for my liking and bad comedy and shenans from that. From awful refereeing, to shit ref bumps all the way to feeling uncomfortable, none of the so called “comedy” landed for me here. I ain’t one of those social justice warriors and I usually ask they keep their shit away but bad comedy involving topics like domestic abuse, Jewish people and gay people really has no place in a wrestling show for me, sorry. 

I also didn’t really care for the commentary for that reason as well, it felt less like two guys calling a match and giving us an insight into what we were watching and more just like two people talking over the action like a rude member of the audience as they rambled so much shit. 

That said when the show stopped doing that crap and focused, it delivered some great matches. Great matches which admittedly embody all the indy memes, for better or for worse but nonetheless. And by that I mean that with no real stories to tell, no gimmicks to get over, just what you bring to the ring, there was never much stock put into psychology which hurts the matches overall for me. A spot will be worked and then they’ll go immediately into the next one and it’ll carry on like this until the three count happens and seeing people crashing off of top ropes, into barriers, ring aprons and just generally taking nasty looking bumps only to immediately go barrelling into the next high impact spot was at times exhausting. 

On the flip though in matches like Steen/Evans (aw they look so young!) or Romero/Strong and to a lesser extent Low Ki (making a disappointing PWG debut)/Richards, making the performers only worry about the execution of the spot resulted in some of the best in ring action I’ve ever seen and despite the years I’ve been watching wrestling on/off through my life, this show actually showed me stuff I’d never seen done before which is crazy when you think of how small a crowd they are playing for, a crowd that don’t even seem to be that into it half the time. 

My match of the night, as you’ve probably gathered, goes to Strong/Romero. Yes it’s probably the worst match on the card for having zero psychology (well outside of the six man tag) but in terms of pure in ring spectacle and for a match with no real build or stakes, it’s genuinely one of the best matches I’ve ever watched. The level of competitive intensity featured here, this is wrestling to me. If they had a story to tell or something to fight for, this would have been perfect to me. 

With a special mention to Steen/Evans for a terrifyingly brutal affair where even all these years ago, Steen has his bastard gimmick down. The real highlight of this match though was seeing Evans move around the ring like Goddamn Spider-Man, it was so much fun.

Also want to give a huge shoutout to that Chokeslam Backbreaker… thing Disco Machine used to put Nosawa away with. That looked fucking devastating, legit. For such a silly match as this was it had some real stiff action and that finish just made me go BY GAWD. 

And finally the main event. It starts off so fucking slow, it feels so fucking flat after everything, then a switch seems to suddenly go off and PAC EXPLODES. Some of his athletic feats, some of the spots, a “holy shit!” chant wouldn’t do it justice. PAC deserved to go over here, Generico was barely in this match and botched the finish. What was even more interesting about the match though was the people in it. A show headlined by Sami Zayn against Neville for a top title on this brand? I get that both men are a million miles away from who they are today a decade later but this is just crazy to me. 

Doubt I’ll be able to get started on Night Two today but I’ll try and watch it tomorrow.. I hear it’s a very different beast from Night One.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Night Two of All Star Weekend V is a considerably weaker effort than Night One, which itself wasn’t the greatest show in the world. In my mind, anyway. The only real highlight from the first hour and half of the show really was seeing Kevin Steen putting Joey Ryan through chairs with a BRUTAL Package Piledriver which Ryan sold so well, in a weekend of almost zero psychologically, I’m legit worried he broke his neck. But then, I suppose much like Night One when Strong/Romero turned into a match for ages out of nowhere Night Two did the same with Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC. 

I legitimately have no clue who this Hayashi bloke is and after PAC basically made the Main Event of Night One it was disappointing to see him turn up in the middle of this card against a guy I’d never heard of… then out of nowhere their match turned out to be EPIC. A real barnburner I believe the expression is. The kind of leave your soul in the ring contest that makes pro-wrestling so magic. 

Yeah the match was a little slow at times, admittedly, but otherwise incredible. PAC’s competitive spirit and incredible agility and athleticism in contrast to Hayashi being a bastard with stiff and brutal offence peppered with the imaginative offence and crazy bumps PWG seems to inspire was just wonderful. It had no reason to be as fun as it was. 

The only downside to PAC as a performer are those taps, I actually don’t know what the taps are for, “ow that shit actually hurts”? “just there, that is okay”? “you ready for the next spot”? Whatever it is, whenever PAC is put into ANY submission he starts tapping like he’s playing the fucking bongos. I noticed it during last nights show but didn’t realise it was a problem until he started doing it here as well. Seems to have ironed that out during his time in WWE at least. 

Oddly the PWG Title doesn’t get the main event slot for Night Two but it is arguably a better match than from Night One. Yeah the domestic abuse shit is still awful but Night One was basically a one man PAC show whereas this match was much better balanced with both men bringing a good game in a well paced match. 

The actual main event, while apparently marquee in 2007 for an indy show, still feels a little random as it’s just a singles match after we’ve just seen the main prize of the brand defended and retained. However when you watch the match, it may explain why it went on last. It played like a shoot, was this a wrestling match or an MMA fight? At times I couldn’t quite tell and I LOVE that. As long as it’s safe for both men involved, I’d love more wrestling that has a more legitimate competition fight feel to it. 

It also makes the wrestling feel that more special, with a match built around strikes and submissions the rare use of a high impact move made each one count in a way it sometimes doesn’t in pro wrestling in general which is becoming high impact a second. 

There was also some brutal out of ring action here too, when Joe did that kick and literally DESTROYED the barrier. Holy shit, indeed.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Got my PWG: Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock & Roll) DVD today, just watched the whole thing; wow: a solid event from start to finish.

Loved that Best Friends vs LOTNS match, the triple tag main event was unreal; and no doubt Keith Lee is the one true hoss: he might be my favourite big man in pro wrestling- I was blown away by the spots he and Brian Cage could pull off given their size. Ricochet always brings it, that guy's unreal. Also, Riddle! 

All in all a really fun event, can't wait to see Fenix and the man formerly known as Pentagon Jr. defend their titles.


----------



## Mordecay

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


The greatest PWG Champ of all time cry:cry 

Match looked fantastic though.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Mordecay said:


>


Looks sick.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The greatest PWG Champ of all time cry:cry
> 
> Match looked fantastic though.


The Cole Train's stop in Reseda looks interesting but we all know it's final destination: Orlando.


----------



## Corey

So the Lucha Bros are putting the PWG Tag Titles on the line in a 3 way in Mexico this Friday. Pretty neat. Don't know if the match will be filmed or ever turn up online but I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Any early predictions for BOLA winner? Mine:

Would love if Trevor Lee won.
But I feel Matt Riddle is winning.
Wild card pick is Chuckie T.


----------



## Corey

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Any early predictions for BOLA winner? Mine:
> 
> Would love if Trevor Lee won.
> But I feel Matt Riddle is winning.
> Wild card pick is Chuckie T.


Will have to see the field first, but yeah that Riddle pick is one I can see happening and get behind. I feel like people have been talking about Trevor being a favorite for like 3 years now. :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Corey said:


> Will have to see the field first, but yeah that Riddle pick is one I can see happening and get behind. I feel like people have been talking about Trevor being a favorite for like 3 years now. :lol


They really should've pulled the trigger on Trev 2 years ago ~ he was red hot. If he doesn't win this year, it's probably never happening : (


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wouldn't be surprised if Chuckie T wins BOLA, captures the PWG World Title and immediately loses it to *TNA SUPERSTAR* Trevor Lee.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## Corey

Fenix vs. Keith Lee! :mark:

Is... is Chuck Taylor gonna win the PWG World Title? Has hell frozen over?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Corey said:


> Is... is Chuck Taylor gonna win the PWG World Title? Has hell frozen over?


If Chuckie T wins, then I'll have to switch my BOLA Wild Card prediction to Trent?

But dammit that should be TLee's title! :cry2 

Esp since he was screwed out of the BOLA finals by the Villain. And if Chuckie can come out and demand shot after shot, Trev should too. He has a valid claim!


----------



## Corey

Here's RAW footage of that PWG Tag Title match from Mexico if anyone's interested. It's not completely in full but it looks to be about 10 straight minutes worth.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879494441861472257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879836030974664704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879837222324678656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879838595657236480:sodone Holy shit at the first 4 BOLA entrants - WALTER! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Always nice to see some new blood coming to PWG. Not really familiar with any of participants thus far besides Keith "BASK IN MY GLORY" Lee.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Keith Lee vs Walter needs to happen in Round 1.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

DGenerationMC said:


> Always nice to see some new blood coming to PWG. Not really familiar with any of participants thus far besides Keith "BASK IN MY GLORY" Lee.


All are really good wrestlers, Walter vs Keith Lee will be great if it happens and Flamita vs Travis Banks from Progress this year was very good as well


----------



## Corey

Alright_Mate said:


> Keith Lee vs Walter needs to happen in Round 1.





ShadowSucks92 said:


> Walter vs Keith Lee


:done

Never knew how much I wanted this match until right this very second. :mark:


----------



## RKing85

I think we know what the result of Travis Banks' first round match at King of Trios is going to be. haha.


----------



## Groovemachine

FLAMITA!!! YES! :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880187096463327233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880187825638916096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880189100615061508


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dijak

:rusevyes


----------



## Zatiel

Flamita Vs. Rey Fenix PLEEEEEASE


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882752418357796866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882752954813435908

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882753415306027008


----------



## hgr423

how many entrants will there be in total?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> how many entrants will there be in total?


24


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

So Dijak is winning yes?


----------



## Corey

My money's on this turning out to be amazing. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883096257945755648


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> So Dijak is winning yes?


That's my pick for BOLA too.


----------



## Donnie

Spoiler: Results for the newest show





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883571100894081024


----------



## TJQ

Donnie said:


> Spoiler: Results for the newest show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883571100894081024


I feel like a proud father, watching my son who's 8 years older than me hitting it big.


----------



## RKing85




----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> I feel like a proud father, watching my son who's 8 years older than me hitting it big.





Spoiler: because I don't want to the asshole who ruins it for everyone



roud as soon as I saw the tweet I felt a lump in my throat, man. 

He isn't just a entertaining wrestler who worked had over the years and finally got a title. Its because he's gone from comedy wrestler to BELOVED cult hero, because he's been working his ass for years and was looked at as a joke by wrestling purists and he laughed in their faces and NEVER changed his style to fit what they wanted. Chuckie T is a genuine pro wrestler who did it HIS way and is now a WORLD champion. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883665615377932290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883582000774356992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883601183985852417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883572662391324674

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883569651476611072
I FUCKING LOVE PRO WRESTLING, MAN :mj2


----------



## TJQ

Donnie said:


> Spoiler: because I don't want to the asshole who ruins it for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> roud as soon as I saw the tweet I felt a lump in my throat, man.
> 
> He isn't just a entertaining wrestler who worked had over the years and finally got a his title. Its because he's gone from comedy wrestler to BELOVED cult hero, because he's been working his ass for years and was looked at as a joke by wrestling purists and he laughed in their faces and NEVER changed his style to fit what they wanted. Chuckie T is a genuine pro wrestler who did it HIS way and is now a WORLD champion.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883665615377932290
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883582000774356992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883601183985852417
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883572662391324674
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883569651476611072
> I FUCKING LOVE PRO WRESTLING, MAN :mj2





Spoiler



I feel like every #Dustin match since his serious return has had thumb tacks in it, a trend that seemingly continued with this one LOL.
Can't wait for that to officially be his gimmick match, THE KENTUCKY THUMBTACK MATCH.


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like every #Dustin match since his serious return has had thumb tacks in it, a trend that seemingly continued with this one LOL.
> Can't wait for that to officially be his gimmick match, THE KENTUCKY THUMBTACK MATCH.





Spoiler



I can only assume the thumbtacks are a tease to his next title defence against Super Dragon so he can get curb-stomped and die :mj2 R.I..P BIG MATCH, DUSTIN. SD if you're reading this don't even dream of it, you sick bastard. 

I LOVE how only in PWG could ZSJ take a thumbtack bump. This company is a special place and we are lucky to have it.


----------



## TJQ

Donnie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *I can only assume the thumbtacks are a tease to his next title defence against Super Dragon* so he can get curb-stomped and die :mj2 R.I..P BIG MATCH, DUSTIN. SD if you're reading don't even dream of it, you sick bastard.
> 
> I LOVE how only in PWG could ZSJ take a thumbtack bump. This company is a special place and we are lucky to have it.





Spoiler



:homer :homer :homer :homer

And forreal LOL, i respect it. Making #Dustin look stronk


----------



## Mordecay

Keith Lee vs Lio Rush, probably the biggest mismatched pairing I've seen in PWG, looks like fun. And I think that is the last RedDragon match in PWG, since Fish is on NXT now.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884564386324426753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884564897089978368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884565346211864576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884565644452089856


----------



## Corey

Jonah Rock? That's about as random an entrant as you could get. :lol


----------



## RKing85

Jonah Rock isn't even coming in from left field.

He wasn't even in the stadium when his name was called.

Don't think I have ever seen a Jonah Rock match in my life.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

There's several entrants this year I'm unfamiliar with. But none of them matter aside from #9


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> Don't think I have ever seen a Jonah Rock match in my life.


Don't think I have either but I believe the connection is that he's a junior who worked in NOAH when Sabre was there. Giving him an opportunity to make a name for himself.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Sorry for posting back to back, but PWG just blew up the Twittah Machine:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884948015458336769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884948547250003969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884948903811883008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884949242481004544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884949719050403840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884950203974926336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884950384849989632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884950731924557824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884950945901105152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884951177774776320


----------



## Corey

TK Cooper!? Awesome!

MUST be a South Pacific Power Trip reunion over the weekend.


----------



## antoniomare007

Man, why can't Yehi get more bookings for PWG? Another year I want him for Bola and nothing :mj2


----------



## RKing85

yep, I can definitely see SPPT doing a tag match on one of the nights.

Looks like Cody isn't getting his boot back.


----------



## Mordecay

I can see Riddle reaching the finals here, maybe against Sabre.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Riddle FTW.


----------



## Corey

My vote also goes to Riddle but who the hell knows. 



Mordecay said:


> I can see Riddle reaching the finals here, maybe against Sabre.


I'll be a 3-way final btw


----------



## Mordecay

Corey said:


> I'll be a 3-way final btw


I know it's a 3 way elimination match, couldn't think on a 3rd person :wink2:. Maybe Keith Lee? I can see it being a surprise though


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trevor or Riddle are my favorites to win the thing, would be 100% happy with either one.

Also, TK Cooper & Travis Banks! SPPT vs. The Bucks should definitely happen.

Disappointed that Thatcher isn't in there, but oh well.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I want Keith Lee to take the whole thing personally.


----------



## TJQ

I've literally been hoping and picking Trevor to win BOLA every year since like 2014, HE BETTER GOD DAMN WIN IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The BOLA Final 3 in one photo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886484502989680640


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> The BOLA Final 3 in one photo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886484502989680640












Mr. Cobb would like a word with you.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

DGenerationMC said:


> Mr. Cobb would like a word with you.


I can see a Cobb/Riddle semi-final happening


----------



## Corey

We've got BOLA match announcements! KENNY OMEGA!!!111



> *Night 1*
> 
> Brian Cage faces Dezmond Xavier
> REY FENIX faces Rey Horus
> Flash Morgan Webster faces Marty Scurll
> Matt Sydal faces PENTA EL ZERO M
> Jonah Rock faces Zack Sabre, Jr.
> Flamita faces Ricochet
> Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee face The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle) in a non-tournament match
> South Pacific Power Trip (TK Cooper & Travis Banks) face The Young Bucks in a non-tournament match
> 
> *Night 2*
> 
> Sammy Guevara faces TK Cooper
> Donovan Dijak faces Trevor Lee
> Jeff Cobb faces Sami Callihan
> Matthew Riddle faces Michael Elgin
> Mark Haskins faces Travis Banks
> Keith Lee faces WALTER
> Ricochet & Matt Sydal face LDRS (Zack Sabre, Jr & Marty Scurll) in a non-tournament match
> Flamita/REY FENIX/PENTA EL ZERO M face THE ELITE (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) in a non-tournament match


Bucks/SPPT! :mark:

Keith Lee vs. WALTER 1ST ROUND!?!? :done


----------



## Alright_Mate

Alright_Mate said:


> Keith Lee vs Walter needs to happen in Round 1.


Just announced, it's happening :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> We've got BOLA match announcements! KENNY OMEGA!!!111
> 
> 
> Bucks/SPPT! :mark:
> 
> Keith Lee vs. WALTER 1ST ROUND!?!? :done


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Those BOLA cards are sex. wens3


----------



## Mordecay

Riddle/Elgin :mark::mark::mark::mark:
Sydal/Penta :mark::mark::mark:
Cobb/Callihan :mark::mark:
WALTER/Keith Lee :mark:
Ricochet/Sydal vs LDRS :done
Lucha guys vs The Elite :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

Keith Lee vs. Walter and Omega in a PWG ring? Sounds awesome.

I'm assuming like their other shows, they don't release these live right?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Now I just need a 4 leaf clover and a vial of Dragon's blood before July 27th :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Like the Six-Man Tag from last year's BOLA, this match is MADE for the live crowd:


> Flamita/REY FENIX/PENTA EL ZERO M face THE ELITE


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

TD Stinger said:


> Keith Lee vs. Walter and Omega in a PWG ring? Sounds awesome.
> 
> I'm assuming like their other shows, they don't release these live right?


Gotta wait for the DVD release. This years' turnaround has been pretty quick


----------



## TD Stinger

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Gotta wait for the DVD release. This years' turnaround has been pretty quick


Got it. Although I wish for big shows like these, they could an iPPV or something like that. I don't know if they have the budget for that but I feel like there would be so much more buzz around this if we could see this happening in real time.


----------



## RKing85

the main reason they don't do iPPV is cause a lot of guys have contracts to other promotions where they can't do other shows iPPV.

My pants are already off and will remain off until the night 2 main event is over.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> the main reason they don't do iPPV is cause a lot of guys have contracts to other promotions where they can't do other shows iPPV.
> 
> My pants are already off and will remain off until the night 2 main event is over.


I haven't been wearing pants since I saw "Is Your Body Ready?" four years ago.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Keith Lee vs WALTER + Bucks vs SPPT :sodone


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Holy crap those cards are LOADED. :sodone :sodone


----------



## Donnie

BIG DADDY WALTER VS KEITH LEE :done 

BIG. FUCKING. LADS. FIGHTING.


----------



## Corey

Finished watching _Game Over, Man!_ last night and that was such a consistently good show. Sabre/Togo is the only match I didn't watch just because I've had my fill of Sabre recently with the G1, but everything else was really good.

Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix - **** 3/4*
Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle - **** 3/4*
Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee - **** 3/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **** 3/4*
Young Bucks vs. War Machine - **** 1/2*
*Reseda Street Fight:* Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll - **** 3/4*

Elgin/O'Reilly was my favorite match of the night but it overstayed its welcome by a few minutes. Bucks/War Machine was a lot of fun but hit overkill levels and I thought it was kinda ridiculous that the Bucks kicked out of every major move from WM.

"He can't count because his fingers are broken!!" :lmao Fuck I couldn't stop laughing at that.


----------



## Corey

Watched what I wanted to see from _Man on the Silver Mountain_. Your usual consistent goodness from PWG.

Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush - **** 1/2* (The finish to this is hilarious)
Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. War Machine - **** 1/2* (So much man meat!)
Jeff Cobb vs. Trent? - **** 3/4* (Awesome match)

Skipped out on the main event once I saw that it went 30 minutes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900518634707009536
Shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900531008696500225
*SHIT.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900518927481978880
Ah, that's better.


----------



## Corey




----------



## MrWrestlingFan

The Bad Boy finally makes it to PWG! I've been waiting for this for a while, and its really a shame that him and Lio never got to do their thing in Reseda. Hope he has a good showing, I'm really not a fan of this Guevara kid, he does nothing for me.


----------



## RKing85

would have rather had Cooper in the tournament than Janela.

WALTER is going to get over huge (pun intended) to the Reseda audience.


----------



## Groovemachine

BOLA N1:



Spoiler: Results



Pro Wrestling Guerrilla
Battle of Los Angeles 2017 – Night 1
September 1, 2017
American Legion #308
Reseda, CA

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Dezmond Xavier over Brian Cage

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Marty Scurll over Flash Morgan Webster by submission

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Rey Fenix over Rey Horus by submission

The Chosen Bros. (Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle) over Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Penta El Zero M over Matt Sydal

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Zack Sabre Jr. over Jonah Rock by submission

BOLA First Round Tournament Match
Ricochet over Flamita



Credit: Socal Uncensored


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently the tag match and Scurll/Webster were the best matches of the night from what I've seen from reports


----------



## RKing85

heard Penta/Sydal was below expectations.

The first match result is the only one that I was even a little surprised about. The rest went according to plan IMO.


----------



## Omega Creed

Im a bit surprised by that as well. I didn't think that would happen. But I agree on the rest, I pretty much figured the rest would be as it was.


----------



## RKing85

so this front row seats thing at night 2 sounds like quite the clusterfuck.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The comments regarding Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak :mark

Some classing it as one of the best matches in PWG history.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Following live-tweets for the shows as usual. Looks like the finals are gonna look similar to what I expected. But that final semi-final match is gonna be heart wrenching to choose who I want to win.


----------



## RKing85

I think the first person to be eliminated from the final is pretty obvious.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> I think the first person to be eliminated from the final is pretty obvious.


It appears so.



Spoiler: What to expect



:mark: Hoss Fight for the trophy, ain't gonna be no 2-time champ :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yelp, I was wrong. Should make for an interesting World Title feud with Chuckie. Interesting post-match promo, too.



Spoiler: Then and Now


----------



## Corey

Pretty 'meh' on the winner tbh. Not exactly a title match I'm looking forward to and will likely skip. Oh well.



Spoiler: Winner talk



Just like Ospreay can never beat KUSHIDA, Keith Lee can never fucking beat Ricochet... 0 for 3 at this point

Is Ricochet going heel now though? That's different at least


----------



## antoniomare007

That future title match is more than a decade in the making and pits two historical rivals against each other. Can't hate on that to be honest.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> Pretty 'meh' on the winner tbh. Not exactly a title match I'm looking forward to and will likely skip. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winner talk
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Ospreay can never beat KUSHIDA, Keith Lee can never fucking beat Ricochet... 0 for 3 at this point
> 
> Is Ricochet going heel now though? That's different at least





Spoiler: BOLA



I'm shocked 'cause I totally expected someone "new" to win this year. Guys like Keith Lee, Riddle, Cobb, Sammy Guevara specifically. I would've even expected Trevor or Sami to win over Ricochet.

But, the more I think about it, the more I like how things went down. The first time Ricochet won BOLA, he was overshadowed by Roddy's heel turn and when he got his shot, it was quickly forgotten since Roddy beat O'Reilly immediately afterwards. Plus, Ricochet won NJPW's BOSJ tournament earlier that year as well, so it might not be in the front of people's memories.

The potential heel turn sounds good since Chuckie is so beloved and the alignment won't be so ambiguous. The whole "PWG is a stepping stone before I get signed" is a nice touch too, going along with the prior history between the two. Ricochet was trained by Taylor after all, and yet he's faster, stronger, a better wrestler, has better job prospects and comes off as more typical star in pro wrestling than Chuck. I don't know about you, but that sounds kinda compelling. And people wanna say PWG can't do storylines.........


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> That future title match is more than a decade in the making and pits to historical rivals against each other. Can't hate on that to be honest.





DGenerationMC said:


> Spoiler: BOLA
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked 'cause I totally expected someone "new" to win this year. Guys like Keith Lee, Riddle, Cobb, Sammy Guevara specifically. I would've even expected Trevor or Sami to win over Ricochet.
> 
> But, the more I think about it, the more I like how things went down. The first time Ricochet won BOLA, he was overshadowed by Roddy's heel turn and when he got his shot, it was quickly forget since Roddy beat O'Reilly immediately afterwards.
> 
> The potential heel turn sounds good since Chuckie is so beloved and the alignment won't be so ambiguous. The whole "PWG is a stepping stone before I get signed" is a nice touch too, going along with the prior history between the two. Ricochet was trained by Taylor after all, and yet he's faster,
> stronger, a better wrestler, has better job prospects and seems more like a legit star than Chuck. I don't know about you, but that sounds kinda compelling. And people wanna say PWG can't do storylines.........


The backstory between the two hadn't even crossed my mind tbh. Certainly goes deeper than it looks on the surface & makes it more interesting.


----------



## Mordecay

Let's just say I didn't expect that result


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> The backstory between the two hadn't even crossed my mind tbh. Certainly goes deeper than it looks on the surface & makes it more interesting.


Yeah, their Chikara history makes it kinda cool seeing them face each other after all this time and at least 1 of them changing so much.


----------



## RKing85

RKing85 said:


> I think the first person to be eliminated from the final is pretty obvious.


I could not possibly have been more wrong.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> I could not possibly have been more wrong.


You and me both.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I just felt my dick move. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909948296864555008
It moved again.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## RKing85

I'll be honest, nothing overly jumps off the page at me for All Star Weekend.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911064513465556992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911064826880811008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911066534537134081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911066702489649152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911066900972560384
Bunch of other matches announced as well but these are the ones that have me hyped. I could watch Riddle vs. Lee any time in any promotion.


----------



## Corey

PWG is bringing in a guy I've legit never heard of. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911063068406300672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911065871291899907


----------



## Mordecay

That Dijak/Lee match looks :banderas


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> That Dijak/Lee match looks :banderas


I think it got 5 stars from Meltzer so it sounds amazing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mordecay said:


>


2:56 is my everything.


----------



## RKing85

Jeff Cobb apparently reneged on a F4W booking for Oct 21 to take this PWG booking.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916142546434146305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916142832112377856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916143124929421312
Chosen Bros for tag champs!


----------



## RKing85

Battle of Los Angeles is in stock and shipping from highspots


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Has anybody been checking out BOLA? I got my dvds yesterday and the tournament has been a blast to watch. For some reason though, it seems like PWG had some technical difficulties with the big Elite vs Lucha guys match. Theres only one camera angle for the whole match (a mediocre handcam that misses a decent bit of the action) and there is no commentary. I guess PWG kind of makes it work in that more blue collar, down to earth style, but its still a shame that their big match pretty much had really low production values. Keith Lee vs Dijack is must watch, by the way. Great match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Has anybody been checking out BOLA? I got my dvds yesterday and the tournament has been a blast to watch. For some reason though, it seems like PWG had some technical difficulties with the big Elite vs Lucha guys match. Theres only one camera angle for the whole match (a mediocre handcam that misses a decent bit of the action) and there is no commentary. I guess PWG kind of makes it work in that more blue collar, down to earth style, but its still a shame that their big match pretty much had really low production values. Keith Lee vs Dijack is must watch, by the way. Great match.


Watching it right now. Currently on Cobb v Callihan for Night 2.

Scurll-Webster, Chosen Bros-Monstars and LRDS-Sydal & Ricochet have been the best matches so far to me. Banks-Haskins would be up there to if it wasn't for the ending.

Two funniest commentary lines have been our PWG World Champion talking about Queen Elizabeth and managing to once again shit on the physique of the late, great Adam Cole.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920732913729228801
Bummer, I was stoked for his match : (
Wonder who Flash Morgan faces now?


----------



## TD Stinger

I never knew how much I wanted this until now.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911880226375733248
And now a Spoiler:



Spoiler: PWG





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921979265905602565
He's still probably going to WWE, but this is a nice little swerve since I though he would just lose.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TD Stinger said:


> I never knew how much I wanted this until now.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911880226375733248
> And now a Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PWG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921979265905602565
> He's still probably going to WWE, but this is a nice little swerve since I though he would just lose.


:bjpenn


----------



## Mon Joxley

Corey said:


> PWG is bringing in a guy I've legit never heard of.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911063068406300672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911065871291899907


He's based out of Melbourne City Wrestling in Australia, the same promotion that Jonah Rock is the Heavyweight Champion of. He had a couple of amazing matches with Will Ospreay in MCW that got a lot of buzz.

Seeing that ASW is over now, I'm sure people are well aware of who Adam Brooks is now.


----------



## RKing85

My BOLA dvd's showed up today.

I legit resent my wife for today being her birthday. And I am being a good husband and spending the evening with her instead of locking myself in my office from supper time til 2 in the morning.


----------



## Mordecay

ZSJ boring ass got a 5 star match... :hmm

I knew Big Dave was a mark for him, but I didn't know he was that big of a mark


----------



## peep4life

Mordecay said:


> ZSJ boring ass got a 5 star match... :hmm
> 
> I knew Big Dave was a mark for him, but I didn't know he was that big of a mark


I was at the show, gets five from me too. I'm a Zack Mark as well, but Walter was amazing as well. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> ZSJ boring ass got a 5 star match... :hmm
> 
> I knew Big Dave was a mark for him, but I didn't know he was that big of a mark


Shouldn't judge the match based on just who's in it before you have watched it, my man


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Shouldn't judge the match based on just who's in it before you have watched it, my man


You are probably right, but given that I haven't seen a ZSJ match that I have rated more than ****-****1/4 it is pretty unlikely that I will rate this ***** when I see it, he is just not my cup of tea, but to each his own.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Dave seems to hand out 5 Star ratings pretty easily nowadays, which is a shame considering he is the most respected opinion in wrestling journalism. I love the guy, but he's definitely a mark for some companies, which isn't a knock because he absolutely has the right to his own opinion. Keith Lee and Dijack was my favorite PWG match in a long time, probably since the first Sabre vs Roddy match and the Guerilla Warfare 6 man from BOLA '15. I'd probably give it ****3/4 stars for sure. I'm not sure if PWG's ever quite hit a five star match for me personally, but Danielson/Hero and Steen/Generico in the ladder match are damn close. I'd have to rewatch them because they both are damn near perfect. 

Oh, and I just have this feeling that Keith Lee is going to be the PWG champion VERY soon. I could be wrong, but I have a gut feeling.


----------



## RKing85

if you are complaining about a 1/4 star difference between your rating and somebody else's, you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## DannyMountain

That SoCalUncensored guy said Walter-Zack is in the top 3 matches he's ever seen in PWG, and that he liked it better than Lee-Dijak. And I believe he's been reviewing PWG matches from the near the very start. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm through Day 1 so far. The Scurll vs. Webster and Fenix vs. Horus matches were the best to me so far.

The Monstars vs. Chosen Bro's tag team match was really fun as well.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Been meaning to watch this year’s BOLA for ages but have never seemed to have the opportunity to sit down and watch it until now, although I have only managed to finish Night One so far. Fuck knows when I will get the chance to watch the other two, though! 

I thought this was a fun show, not a masterpiece or anything… but yeah, fun. The tournament had a nice mix up of matches, helped by Bola utilising up and coming talent, some even making their PWG debuts, as much as they did established indie guys and really mixing them together. I am fully expecting it to become more and more homogeneous as it goes along but in isolation, Night One was really refreshing. 

BOLA seems to always get an extra level out of their performers too, which I like. Often opening rounds in pro wrestling tournaments are completely throwaway but here what people are doing just makes sense to me, I don’t know why they don’t always do it. If you are going to be eliminated in the opening round, surely you’d do everything to make sure you’re remembered, as you get only one opportunity to make this count. This is perhaps no truer than Sydal putting his body on the line and getting absolutely rocked by Penta, losing in the opening round to him but coming out looking like an absolute rockstar. If Sydal is on a path of redemption due to real world troubles then this is the perfect showcase for him and it was probably my favourite match of the show.

Talking about the Main Event of Night One, it is a little sloppy in places and the finish isn’t great but I liked the whole, old guard v new blood dynamic to the match which results in Ricochet working a slightly different pace than normal. The match also has some entertainingly brutal looking bumps and stiff kicks/strikes and chops. What a cringe moment though when Ricochet finds that phone and tries to do something nice for the fan and all the fan can do is try and snatch his phone back. What a dick.


----------



## RKing85

I'm off work next week. Really hoping my PWG orders get here early next week so I can bang out 3 or 4 pretty quickly.


----------



## RKing85

It showed up on Tuesday. Trying to watch one show per day through to Sunday.

And before it slips my mind again, anybody know why the main event 6 man of BOLA night 2 this year was ringside camera only and no commentary?


----------



## Pizzamorg

BOLA 2017. Haskins/Banks... great match but what the fuck was that finish? I've literally never seen a ref botch a three count before. How in the fuck does that happen?


----------



## PrettyLush

This year's BOLA wasn't as good as last year tbh. Dijak v Keith Lee was great but it's not really one of the best matches of the year candidate (sorry uncle dave). Keith Lee v Ishii is where is at.


----------



## MC

PrettyLush said:


> This year's BOLA wasn't as good as last year tbh. Dijak v Keith Lee was great but it's not really one of the best matches of the year candidate (sorry uncle dave). Keith Lee v Ishii is where is at.


Let's be fair, it's different when you are there live in person. People who was there live for Shane vs Taker at WM, liked the match but others didn't.


----------



## PrettyLush

Oh yeah, i agree though. And that's what makes PWG great. It's still a great show like, the fun factor is off the charts.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Night One of BOLA 2017 was a LOT of fun but Night Two is one of the best shows I have watched all year. About the only negative I really have was that ref botch that ruined that otherwise stellar Haskins/Banks match. I mean has PWG made any statements on what the fuck happened there? Otherwise, yeah nothing may have been necessarily match of the year worthy but I’d push you to find a more consistently entertaining and higher quality show from start to finish this year. I never really enjoy a wrestling show from the very start to the very end so I prop that as a huge accolade here. Looking forward to making a start on Night Three.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940749587089895424


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just finished Night Three of BOLA 2017 and in turn completed my watch of the event. This is the first BOLA I have watched in full from start to finish. 

Speaking specifically of Night Three, Round Two was pretty universally awful outside of Fenix/ZSJ which defied all my expectations, as going in I just couldn’t see how this match up of wrestlers could ever work. They defined the fact that opposites attract as Fenix’s athleticism allowed ZSJ to tie him in knots in even more unique and original sequences than normal, making for a rare feeling of freshness on the indies and one of my matches of the tournament for me.

Moving into the Semi’s, the quality of the ‘rasslin improved a lot but it still wasn’t really anything to write home about. Lee/Fenix was a conflicted mess, they seemed to want to give Lee a squash but they didn’t want to squash Fenix and this was the result and given that Cobb/Riddle produced arguably the best match in PROGRESS in 2017 in their SSS16 match, I was disappointed by how not good their effort was here. Surprised to see Cobb win too, Cobb looked fucked in this match and Riddle would have created much better balance in the Final. 

I will say that Banks/Ricochet was pretty good. Banks is probably one of the most overrated guys on the indies right now but with the right opponent he can produce some good stuff and in turn got probably the best out of Ricochet in the tournament so far. I will say I was surprised Ricochet won this and with a pretty ordinary finish, Banks seems to be making a career out of kicking out of every finisher and winning every single title on the indies and since PWG normally jump on that kind of stuff, I was surprised to see “old guard” Ricochet advance instead. 

Moving onto the Final, I had no idea this was a Three Way Elimination match, do they do it like this every year? Again, no a masterpiece, but certainly fun. A nice blend of silliness and insane athleticism. The finish let the match down a bit, kinda surprised by the choice to give it to Ricochet, especially as they booked him so weak in the match but I guess if you’re going to give anyone a two time BOLA accolade it’ll be him.

Overall though, while it seems like from reading around online that the consensus is this BOLA is a step down from other years, I don’t have that context and so I just sat back and had a lot of fun with this. There were some real lows in Night Three for sure but as a whole, I thought this was a great event, much better than the similar Super Strong Style PROGRESS did earlier this year.


----------



## corkymccorkell

So Mystery Vortex V is this week.

Chucky T getting that strap back?


----------



## DGenerationMC

corkymccorkell said:


> So Mystery Vortex V is this week.
> 
> Chucky T getting that strap back?


I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised but I think someone new is gonna beat Ricochet. Like Trevor Lee, Keith Lee or even guy outta left field like Ethan Page could show up to take it.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> or even guy outta left field like Ethan Page could show up to take it.


I actually just puked in my mouth a little at the thought of Ethan Page being PWG champion.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> I actually just puked in my mouth a little at the thought of Ethan Page being PWG champion.












Nah, but seriously, Keith Lee all the way.


----------



## MC

corkymccorkell said:


> So Mystery Vortex V is this week.
> 
> Chucky T getting that strap back?


Hope not. Walter should win it or Matt Riddle.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Nah, but seriously, Keith Lee all the way.


Would be very happy to see big Keith as champ. But really, Ethan Page is one of the worst pro rasslors going rn. I nearly backflipped when he fucked off from EVOLVE, it was like an early christmas.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Would be very happy to see big Keith as champ. But really, Ethan Page is one of the worst pro rasslors going rn. I nearly backflipped when he fucked off from EVOLVE, it was like an early christmas.


Wait, you're telling me you didn't like the Troll Boyz.........


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, you're telling me you didn't like the Troll Boyz.........


Refused to watch any of their matches/segments :lol


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Refused to watch any of their matches/segments :lol


You did the right thing. Saw one of their matches. Awful.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Spoiler: Mystery Vortex V spoilers



David Starr and Fred Yehi debuted









DUSTIN !!!


----------



## antoniomare007

YEHI!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even though All Ego didn't make his triumphant return and get the strap, all is right in PWG again.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Even though All Ego didn't make his triumphant return and get the strap


:nash


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> :nash


----------



## RKing85

was never any doubt about the main event loser losing, just the question was to who.

God damn it do I ever hate talking spoiler free on message boards.


----------



## MC

*PWG Mystery Vortex WON Ratings*



> David Starr vs Fred Yehi: 2.0
> 
> Joey Janela vs Flash Morgan Webster: 3.25
> 
> Sammy Guevara vs Rey Fenix: 3.5
> 
> Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr.: 3.5
> 
> Trent Beretta vs Marty Scurll: 3.25
> 
> PWG Tag Team Championship: Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb(c) vs Walter & Timothy Thatcher: 4.25
> 
> PWG Championship: Ricochet(c) vs Chuck Taylor: 4.0


David Starr vs Fred Yehi only 2??? Ringkampf stealing the show once again. Timmy is back in reseda !!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954515360866119680
And Pro Wrestling Revolver is running the same night.

So, no Trevor :no:, Callihan, or Cage.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956338239685541888
Really took a liking to Brooks in his PWG debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956338910182875136
Oh, yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956339367299112960
Heard Starr didn't have the best outing in his first PWG showing, hope he can turn it around here. Interested to see more from him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956339638066544641
Flip got booked! He's not Dennis Stamp after all!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956339927565795328
:mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956340237893906432
*DUSTIN VS. GREG: TWICE IN A LIFETIME*


----------



## RKing85

those last two matches are especially juicy.


----------



## Master Bate

Trent? Vs Chuck two of my favorites this is such an important match to me.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Banks having to carry Starr :cena

FLIP :mark: :mark:

Riddle/Lee :banderas

THE BEST FRIENDS EXPLODE :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956339927565795328
> :mark:


You had me a this.

:mark


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trent/Dust :mark:
Keith/Riddle :mark:
Flip/ZSJ :mark:

Also Starr/Banks could be very good. Really good looking card overall!


----------



## MC

Most of the matches look pretty good. Not really into Janela vs Castle but the rest :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Alright_Mate

Looking on Twitter, Chuck vs Trent sounded like a shitfest.


----------



## ECW fan

Is anybody else having playback problems with the new "Mystery Vortex V" Blu-Ray? I've tried in 2 different players and the video is freezing up on my copy.


----------



## ECW fan

Just in case anybody else is wondering about the "Mystery Vortex V" Blu-Ray, I got this e-mail from Highspots today. 



Highspots said:


> The company that produces our PWG discs had an error while making the Blu Rays. We are getting them remade. We should have the corrected Blu Rays in stock in 2-3 weeks. At that time, I will ship you a non skipping disc.


----------



## RKing85

next PWG show is March 23.

I know they would never do it, but I would have ran March 24 in about a 1500-2000 seat building. With everyone in town for New Japan, they easily would have sold it out.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965750748146315264
Impact is filming in CA that same weekend, so no Trevor :no:, Callihan, Cage again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *Impact is filming in CA that same weekend, so no Trevor :no:, Callihan, Cage again.*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

DGenerationMC said:


>


I haven't seen Trevor since October. I'm about to die ok :side:


----------



## Corey

Match announcements!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162833871261697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162656125059072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162433789210624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162154968592384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966161218074419200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966160871872282625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966159005394468864


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

OSPREAY BACK IN PWG :sodone 

RIDDLE VS. ZSJ :sodone

TAYLOR VS. LEE :sodone

JEFF COBB VS. JONAH ROCK :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162947436314624
Indeed, Charles. A lot more unfamiliar names than usual here, got me excited to see what's what.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Match announcements!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162833871261697


I like Taylor fine, and I admit I'm not that familiar with Taylor's current storyline as champion, but screw it, Keith needs to be the next champion.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966162833871261697


:regal :regal :regal


----------



## Mordecay

It was a good run Chuckie, prepare to die :mj2


----------



## MC

Zachary Wentz in PWG :mark He has been great in Dragon Gate, from what I've seen.


----------



## RKing85

PWG's next show to take place in a bigger venue.

Hell has officially frozen over.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> PWG's next show to take place in a bigger venue.
> 
> Hell has officially frozen over.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969057843247591425
Never thought I'd say this, but thank God for Paypal glitches.


----------



## Beatles123

OMG. PWG GROWING, EVEN BY ACCIDENT!! :banderas

Best timeline


----------



## sailord

dam it wish I'd known about this sooner would've tried to get a ticket. I'm already going to be down there for the njpw show.


----------



## RKing85

apparently this venue can do about 700-800.

Last time they had a glitch like this they just added a show a few weeks later.


----------



## Corey

What's the deal with Mystery Vortex? It's not on XWT or online anywhere. Ia that because the blu rays were fucked up?


----------



## Corey

New venue looks awesome!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977395107518296064


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: PWG Time Is A Flat Circle





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977438055417065472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977438307146592256
Our boy did it!


----------



## RKing85

I obviously wasn't there and will have to wait to see the dvd, but that venue looks awesome. PWG should move there for good. I have always said that the atmosphere of the American Legion will follow PWG to any venue that is under 1,000 seats.


----------



## MC

Just watched Mystery Vortex. That Scurll vs Trent match is a legit contender for the worst match of the year so far. That was just awful, it was so dull. Ringkampf vs Chosen Bros was awesome though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MC 16 said:


> Just watched Mystery Vortex. That Scurll vs Trent match is a legit contender for the worst match of the year so far. That was just awful, it was so dull. Ringkampf vs Chosen Bros was awesome though.


Got the DVD when it came out and still haven't gotten around to making it halfway through the show. It's never taken me so long to finish a PWG show.


----------



## TJQ

Lee vs ZSJ and Chosen Bros vs Ringkampf both got ***1/2 for me, the rest either sucked or I didn't watch it. PWG can be a grind :lol


----------



## MC

My rating for the Scurll vs Trent match didn't even get one star :lol (3/4* btw). Everyone knows that I like Scurl but that was awful, what the hell was that ending? He successfully uses the powder annd STILL loses. WTF?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I definitely feel PWG has been on the decline for some time, heck I didn't even think BOLA was that great (at least compared to previous years). As for Mystery Vortex, well lets just say I can't remember a dam thing about the show except for the result of the main event.


----------



## antoniomare007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FOfficialPWG%2Fstatus%2F979149242081005568%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979149242081005568


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I haven't watched a PWG show in an age. Is it still good?


----------



## DGenerationMC

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979149242081005568


Holy fuckballs.


----------



## Cabanarama

THE MAN said:


> I haven't watched a PWG show in an age. Is it still good?


The three nights of BOLA and the all star weekend that followed were all incredible and maybe the best consecutive run of five shows they've had, but outside of that, it's been kinda meh


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979166836947279872
Nice to know The Bucks will be able to make an appearance before PWG leaves Reseda. In my opinion, they ARE Pro Wrestling Guerrilla.


----------



## december_blue

DGenerationMC said:


> Holy fuckballs.


I imagine they'll be making the Globe Theatre their new home.


----------



## TJQ

THE MAN said:


> I haven't watched a PWG show in an age. Is it still good?


Imo each show has a match or two that's worth watching, but there's a TON of really fucking awful stuff. I'd say be picky :lol How far back has it been, though? Because there were a few _*phenomenal*_ matches last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TJQ said:


> Imo each show has a match or two that's worth watching, but there's a TON of really fucking awful stuff. I'd say be picky :lol How far back has it been, though? Because there were a few _*phenomenal*_ matches last year.


Maybe 2014 and that was for their big events. Was just watching some old Bryan Danielson PWG stuff the other night and it got me wondering who it is still doing.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979185790583422977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979186605633150976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979187220463501312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979187615139115008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979188008594243584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979188339554136065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979188488489746432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979188719683948549

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979189108445556736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979189467897458688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979189688475922432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979189957683130370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979190324877705216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979190589974495232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979190752847671297
Not gonna lie, card kinda looks like shit, none of the "top guys" (Ospreay, ZSJ, Chuckie T, Scurll) are there, NJPW expansion and WWE raiding the indies is taking its toll on PWG.


----------



## TJQ

THE MAN said:


> Maybe 2014 and that was for their big events. Was just watching some old Bryan Danielson PWG stuff the other night and it got me wondering who it is still doing.


Definitely been some good stuff since then, very diluted with shit, though :lol I can whip up everything I had rated from last year on my MOTY sheet, but i'm required by law to ask if you've seen Roddy vs ZSJ from Don't Sweat the Technique.



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979190324877705216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979190752847671297


:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TJQ said:


> Definitely been some good stuff since then, very diluted with shit, though :lol I can whip up everything I had rated from last year on my MOTY sheet, but i'm required by law to ask if you've seen Roddy vs ZSJ from Don't Sweat the Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> :homer


Haven't seen it, but I love ZSJ. Actually have two matches of his with Bryan from 9 and 10 years ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna be awaiting the release of the latest show just for ZSJ vs Riddle.

Thatcher vs Riddle signed now, too. That's all I need.


----------



## Corey

That ASW lineup is uh... well it's a lineup.  A few standouts though. That BEEFY 3-way should be awesome.


----------



## RKing85

glad they are finally moving on from Reseda. It was time. Yeah it's a huge part of PWG, but they have outgrown it. A 700 seat theater will work just fine.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm way more excited by Hangman Page's debut than I should be. And The Bucks possibly winning the tag straps for the 826th time :mark:


----------



## TJQ

THE MAN said:


> Haven't seen it, but I love ZSJ. Actually have two matches of his with Bryan from 9 and 10 years ago.


ZSJ/Roddy is probably my favorite PWG match of all time, gets my highest recommendation. Will spitball some random high end favorites of mine from the last 2 or 3 years. Basically every card on that list will probably have another 1-3 matches at least that are watchable to great tier, so just dig around and look for whatever. But i'll give you my personal starting points :lol

WALTER/ZSJ, WALTER/Ricochet and Chuckie T/Ricochet from ASW 13 
Chuckie T/ZSJ from Pushin Forward Back
ZSJ/Roddy from ASW 12
Roddy/Mike Bailey and ZSJ/Hero from Mystery Vortex III
Hero/End and Roddy/ZSJ from Don't Sweat the Technique
kyle/zsj, kenny/ach, men of low moral fiber & zsj vs mount rushmore from BOLA 2014


----------



## BJW

I'm excited that PWG is moving. I'm not big on nostalgia for venues like the VFW they were in. That place is awful. It's a hipster hangout for wrestling fans. Globe Theater holds more, and if people keep showing up hopefully Super Dragon will book more Japanese talent for their shows cuz it'll be more money.


----------



## MC

ISHIMORI!!!!!!!!! 

That three way tag match looks amazing. 


Riddle vs Thatcher :sodone


----------



## Obfuscation

As far as a couple of other recs not listed above^^^, I got two favorites I'll vouch for:

Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick - From Out of Nowhere
Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway - BOLA 2015 Night Two

Just to throw something else out there.


----------



## Concrete

Hangman vs. Keith Lee
Trevor Lee vs. Rey Horus
Violence Unlimited vs. RINGKAMPF
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher

Have not been this amped for PWG in a hot minute. Those matches will all probably rock.


----------



## Even Flow

Incase anyone doesn't know, the building PWG uses in Reseda has been sold. That's why PWG is leaving there.



> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla announced late last night that they would be leaving their longtime home the American Legion Hall in Reseda, CA. While the promotion had recently debuted at the Globe Theater, the move is being done because the Hall has been sold and there won't be events held in the building after the sale goes through. There had been a push in some circles for the promotion to run a larger venue for some time, but management ran things the way they did and weren't interested in expansion. Now, their hand is forced. The expectation is they will mostly run The Globe going forward, but that won't be the only PWG venue.
> 
> The building was small and intimate and populated by a mix of fans that devoured and knew everything about pro wrestling and fans that just wanted to go hang out and drink at the "cool" show. That vibe led to an incredible atmosphere that was right up there with any famous wrestling venue you could name. It became second nature, one of those shows you couldn't "miss" because if you did, you'd regret it. Celebrities the likes of Sofia Veraga, Macaulay Culkin and even Mike Patton of Faith No More would pop up at events, adding to the prestige of the venue.
> 
> It cannot be understated how important the venue was not just to the local independent scene, but wrestling in general. Like all great wrestling venues, it was far too packed, far too hot and far too uncomfortable but became the "in" place to be seen as a pro wrestler, because getting over with that audience and being seen having great matches on PWG DVDs often meant more buzz and more independent booking. I often referred to the events as a pro wrestling party in that there was little that the talents were ever discouraged from doing and they went out there one after another seeking to out-do the previous match and entertain their fellow wrestlers as much as the audience and that led to something very special that will be reminisced about for years to come.
> 
> The promotion had become so important to wrestlers that when Ring of Honor wanted to sign The Young Bucks, one of the demands was not only that the Bucks be allowed to work PWG but that ROH talents in general be allowed to work for the promotion, opening that door for others who were signed to the company.
> 
> The final event in Reseda will be 5/25, but the promotion will also run the weekend of 4/21 and 4/22 with the 2018 edition of their All Star Extravaganza weekend, which features a great lineup, including the Young Bucks' final appearance in the Reseda venue. I would expect that tickets to the final events will sell out immediately and go for a mint on the secondary market as there will be a surge of interest in wanting to be "there" for the end of an era.


----------



## TD Stinger

Will be interesting to see PWG outside of Reseda. The pics I saw from the new venue looked pretty damn cool so I can't wait to watch that show.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

IMO PWG peaked in 2015. Even though 'Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock n Roll)' from last year is one of my all-time fave shows.

Yes, I'm still peeved at Dragon for not capitalizing on the white hot TLee run
back in '15-'16!!

The new venue is SICK though. Am hopeful for a new renaissance. 

PWG is still a good time, but now very hit and miss. It used to be every show was a back to back banger.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


>


Well, that was quick.


----------



## MC

DGenerationMC said:


> Well, that was quick.


That's what she said :mj


----------



## Obfuscation

To be tempted to see those highlights of ZSJ vs Riddle, or not? Hmm.


----------



## Corey

Cobb vs. Jonah Rock looks like the greatest thing ever. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hey motherf*ckers, if you liked Adam Cole in PWG check this out. I made it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MC 16 said:


> That's what she said :mj


----------



## Stetho

I discovered PWG with BOLA 15 and there were so many great characters... They just look so bland now with what I see on the preview, except the few main eventers, it has lost a lot of its appeal tbh


----------



## Corey

PWG just put the belt on Keith Lee but it seems like he's on his way to NXT. They keep making that mistake.  Could he lose it this weekend to WALTER? :mark:


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> PWG just put the belt on Keith Lee but it seems like he's on his way to NXT. They keep making that mistake.  Could he lose it this weekend to WALTER? :mark:


It's all part of PWG's plan to make Chuck Taylor the wrestler with the joint most PWG Heavyweight Title reigns. It's so obvious


----------



## Even Flow

> At the onset of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla's All Star Weeekend Night One in Reseda, CA, PWG's Excalibur started the show with some "weird news", announcing that the announced sale of the American Legion Hall building has not gone thru.
> 
> The announced 5/25 farewell event is still on for Reseda and may or may not be the last show here.


Interesting.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> PWG just put the belt on Keith Lee but it seems like he's on his way to NXT. They keep making that mistake.  *Could he lose it this weekend to WALTER?* :mark:


This is what I need in my life right now, that or just give Chuckie another reign, but this time an absurdly lengthy one, cementing him as the greatest PWG champion of all time. It'll be like Okada's, but he'll actually sell.


----------



## Obfuscation

Just keep it on Chuck so he'll groan about not retiring, but can't, b/c he'll be champion for 3 years as nobody can defeat him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: PWG





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987982722948915200


> WALTER is the new PWG champion! He pins Lee after a massive lariat at 13:32. Great, great hoss match. Rock turned heel part of the way through, landing groin shots on both Lee and WALTER. WALTER set up the finish by coming off the top rope — yes, you read that correctly — for a splash on Lee. Lee did an absolutely ridiculous flipping suicide dive onto Rock and WALTER at one point.
> 
> Afterward, Lee cut a promo said he didn’t do what former champion Chuck Taylor had asked about being a better champion than he was. Lee said he hopes WALTER now will be. Lee didn’t explicitly say he was headed to WWE, but there have been implications.
> 
> Guevara came back out when Lee was finished and got in WALTER’s face. WALTER responded by landing a massive chop, sending Guevara out of the ring. Fitting end to a fantastic card.


Sounds like our boy really is NXT/WWE bound.


----------



## Donnie

:banderas roud


----------



## Obfuscation

I like the sound of the match only lasting 13 minutes. Unsure about those dives in a hoss fight, though. Stick w/working like heavyweights; less of that Brian Cage stigma. (Thinks about all the times I've popped for those few timely, unexpected Brodie Lee topes...shh)



Spoiler: ASW



I'm groaning at that god awful Sammy Guevara getting a championship match. Then again, this could be like Strong vs AR Fox in 2013, and it could be an extended squash seeing a total geek get absolutely rekt. _Might_ be ok w/it. Certainly know that w/WALTER as champion, not exactly leaning towards Guevara as one of his challengers right off the bat. That's for sure.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Obfuscation said:


> Spoiler: ASW
> 
> 
> 
> I'm groaning at that god awful Sammy Guevara getting a championship match. Then again, this could be like Strong vs AR Fox in 2013, and it could be an extended squash seeing a total geek get absolutely rekt. _Might_ be ok w/it. Certainly know that w/WALTER as champion, not exactly leaning towards Guevara as one of his challengers right off the bat. That's for sure.





Spoiler: Sammy Guevara



I'm getting some real 2012 Adam Cole vibes from Sammy. I can totally see him shocking everyone and getting the title before going on a chickenshit heel title run like Cole did. 

But, then again, that'd make, what, 6 title changes within a year? Plus, I think Trevor Lee is overdue as champion. Interesting times


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Spoiler: Sammy Guevara
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting some real 2012 Adam Cole vibes from Sammy.* I can totally see him shocking everyone and getting the title before going on a chickenshit heel title run like Cole did. *
> 
> But, then again, that'd make, what, 6 title changes within a year? Plus, I think Trevor Lee is overdue as champion. Interesting times


The level of complete non interest I have in that actually can't be expressed through words alone. But to be fair, there's a great number of people that they realistically could put the title on at any time now that would make me not care about it. God forbid we have to sit through a Scurll title reign.



Obfuscation said:


> I like the sound of the match only lasting 13 minutes. Unsure about those dives in a hoss fight, though. Stick w/working like heavyweights; less of that Brian Cage stigma. (Thinks about all the times I've popped for those few timely, unexpected Brodie Lee topes...shh)


I can be iffy on big lads doing flipz (though I will never not pop off for Hero's blackflips out of the ring), but I think a generic big splash would be a welcomed addition to his arsenal. Some of WALTER's offense already utilizes his weight, like his little bonzai drop, so I think on occasion busting out a top rope splash could be pretty great as a more high risk version of that.


----------



## MC

Obfuscation said:


> I like the sound of the match only lasting 13 minutes. Unsure about those dives in a hoss fight, though. Stick w/working like heavyweights; less of that Brian Cage stigma. (Thinks about all the times I've popped for those few timely, unexpected Brodie Lee topes...shh)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASW
> 
> 
> 
> I'm groaning at that god awful Sammy Guevara getting a championship match. Then again, this could be like Strong vs AR Fox in 2013, and it could be an extended squash seeing a total geek get absolutely rekt. _Might_ be ok w/it. Certainly know that w/WALTER as champion, not exactly leaning towards Guevara as one of his challengers right off the bat. That's for sure.





Spoiler: Title Challenger



That's what I can see happening. Giving someone that Walter can throw around and destroy, being put over as monster.


----------



## Obfuscation

DGenerationMC said:


> Spoiler: Sammy Guevara
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting some real 2012 Adam Cole vibes from Sammy. I can totally see him shocking everyone and getting the title before going on a chickenshit heel title run like Cole did.
> 
> But, then again, that'd make, what, 6 title changes within a year? Plus, I think Trevor Lee is overdue as champion. Interesting times





Spoiler: Topic



Not sure I'd put him on a Adam Cole level, b/c while easy to hate, he's not the same caliber of talent. But I've expressed my dislike for Guevara enough. 

Certain putting the strap on WALTER was b/c they're primed to keep him champion for at least a few shows. This is PWG, and who knows w/on the fly situations, but this feels like it should stick. Especially w/his reputation & how loved he is.





TJQ said:


> I can be iffy on big lads doing flipz (though I will never not pop off for Hero's blackflips out of the ring), but I think a generic big splash would be a welcomed addition to his arsenal. Some of WALTER's offense already utilizes his weight, like his little bonzai drop, so I think on occasion busting out a top rope splash could be pretty great as a more high risk version of that.


Oh, I'm fine w/the big splash, too. It was more regarding big guys doing dives and spots & all that jazz, for a pop. When an appeal of seeing hosses is to get them to smash into each other, rather than do what others have done/will up and down the card a la the many Junior/flyer types.



MC 16 said:


> Spoiler: Title Challenger
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I can see happening. Giving someone that Walter can throw around and destroy, being put over as monster.


If it has to be done, the so be it. I'll be hoping for this exact scenario. Crush 'em, and move on.


----------



## TJQ

Obfuscation said:


> Oh, I'm fine w/the big splash, too. It was more regarding big guys doing dives and spots & all that jazz, for a pop. When an appeal of seeing hosses is to get them to smash into each other, rather than do what others have done/will up and down the card a la the many Junior/flyer types.


I feel that. I think on occasion some FLIPZ can be a fun and unexpected accent to a match, but I do agree the issue is that a lot of these guys can get into overkill mode very quickly. This tends to get exaggerated in the PWG ring especially, where there's a lot more of a "do it, because you can" mentality :lol It's also a bit amusing to look at the other side of the fence as well, when you have guys like Ospreay sometimes opting to shy away from his high flying expertise to turn into a Shibata tribute act, killing a lot of his appeal on the spot. :lol Too many guys seem to try have have this "Jack of all trades" mentality, which can hold them back imo.


----------



## WokeLand

TJQ said:


> I feel that. I think on occasion some FLIPZ can be a fun and unexpected accent to a match, but I do agree the issue is that a lot of these guys can get into overkill mode very quickly. This tends to get exaggerated in the PWG ring especially, where there's a lot more of a "do it, because you can" mentality :lol It's also a bit amusing to look at the other side of the fence as well, *when you have guys like Ospreay sometimes opting to shy away from his high flying expertise to turn into a Shibata tribute act, killing a lot of his appeal on the spot*. :lol Too many guys seem to try have have this "Jack of all trades" mentality, which can hold them back imo.



Shibata Tribute?...Where do you get that from? Besides, it's not as if it killed a sequence.


----------



## Corey

This happened over the weekend as well. I don't really care for this.



Spoiler: a spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988179230629347329


----------



## Obfuscation

TJQ said:


> I feel that. I think on occasion some FLIPZ can be a fun and unexpected accent to a match, but I do agree the issue is that a lot of these guys can get into overkill mode very quickly. This tends to get exaggerated in the PWG ring especially, where there's a lot more of a "do it, because you can" mentality :lol It's also a bit amusing to look at the other side of the fence as well, when you have guys like Ospreay sometimes opting to shy away from his high flying expertise to turn into a Shibata tribute act, killing a lot of his appeal on the spot. :lol Too many guys seem to try have have this "Jack of all trades" mentality, which can hold them back imo.


I'm more of a stickler when it comes to Heavys working like Juniors, than I am Juniors trying to add a different element to their style, but I completely know what you're referring to here. Wrestling today is trying to be big on the melting pot idea, and while, that's not necessarily a bad thing outright, it's almost a bit unnecessary. If you're working a certain way, and doing it well, you won't be pigeonholed b/c you don't do "this, this, or that" etc. If I'm watching someone who's style is to smash people up, then great. If they're gonna be a spirited Junior w/some standout agility, then cool. If they're a submission/MMA type, bring it on. But sometimes they don't ALL have to be mashed up in the same wrestler, unless it is a completely natural aspect about them. (cue up Bryan Danielson pop.)




Corey said:


> This happened over the weekend as well. I don't really care for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988179230629347329


Literally the most obvious result ever.

(also: ugh)


----------



## MC

WokeLand said:


> Shibata Tribute?...Where do you get that from? Besides, it's not as if it killed a sequence.


Main example that I can think of is his Travis Banks match.


----------



## TJQ

Obfuscation said:


> I'm more of a stickler when it comes to Heavys working like Juniors, than I am Juniors trying to add a different element to their style, but I completely know what you're referring to here. Wrestling today is trying to be big on the melting pot idea, and while, that's not necessarily a bad thing outright, it's almost a bit unnecessary. If you're working a certain way, and doing it well, you won't be pigeonholed b/c you don't do "this, this, or that" etc. If I'm watching someone who's style is to smash people up, then great. If they're gonna be a spirited Junior w/some standout agility, then cool. If they're a submission/MMA type, bring it on. But sometimes they don't ALL have to be mashed up in the same wrestler, unless it is a completely natural aspect about them. (cue up Bryan Danielson pop.)


I get that, it can be a natural fit if 2 juniors are just mauling each other. Guys like Dunne pulled that off exceptionally because his entire shtick for a long time was being a bruiser among the smaller guys, and it felt entirely authentic. There's certainly something to be said about versatility, but I feel like those accents on a wrestlers move set should make sense in some way beyond their ability to do them. In the same way that a big guy shouldn't really feel a reason to start doing crazy dives and flips (unless it's part of a greater narrative, which 99% of the time it isn't :lol ), there's not really a reason that some of the smaller lads should be attempting to throw hands with somebody that has a foot and a significant weight advantage over them. The entire point of their offense is that they have to go crazy high risk/high reward because they simply aren't able to traditionally compete. Now I think that can definitely be modernized so they aren't pigeonholed themselves, but high flyers have this weird trajectory where they start off as absurdly illogical flip machines before deforming into a patchwork monstrosity of styles :lol

There will ALWAYS be exceptions to everything I just said, depending on the situation. But it's my weird off the top thoughts on the shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989673630995963905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675337129721856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675555288055808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675801992822784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989676028824973312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989676256307306496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989676518291877888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989676672424202241
Dread it. Run from it. Destiny still arrives.


----------



## Corey

That's the worst PWG card I think I've ever seen. Yikes...


----------



## geraldinhio

I hate to say it. PWG has lost my interest a lot as of recent. I know so much regular talent has moved on but still feel like there are better wrestlers they can book. 

I remember how hyped I would get for the show previews, no it's just very meh. Never thought I'd say that. 

Also, that post with the matches for Bask In His Glory should probably be spoiler tagged. If going into shows unspoiled is still such a thing, I know it's not for me.


----------



## TJQ

Rock vs Timmy and Riddle vs Starr look pretty great to me on paper, but imagine wasting WALTER's first title defense on Sammy Guevara. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Corey

Riddle/Starr I'm cool with but I've seen it a bunch of times already so it's whatever.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Riddle/Starr I'm cool with but I've seen it a bunch of times already so it's whatever.


Hey man, looking at that card I'll take something probably good that I've seen a million times over trash :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, with them naming the show after Keith (like they did Cole last year), I would say the writing is on the wall.

But yeah, that card is kind of meh.


----------



## MC

No Ishimori. No like :armfold 

This card sucks :mj4


----------



## Stetho

They really need more/better talents right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jonah Rock vs. Thatcher + Starr vs. Riddle should both rock.

Guevara vs. WALTER also has big time potential. No idea what to think about any of the other matches, but yeah, not a bad card at all.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991851903536451584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991852997436100609


----------



## Corey

Time is a Flat Circle - https://www.bilibili.com/video/av22864419

Jeff Cobb vs. Jonah Rock - **** 3/4* (Match of the night for me and just a hair shy of getting that MOTYC nomination. It's a beefy battle with some awesome feats of strength from Cobb but I was really impressed with Jonah. He more than held his own and came out on the winning end. The crowd didn't like it but it was a big win for sure.)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle - **** 1/2* ("He wants you to know that he won the New Japan Cup 2 fucking days ago." :lmao :mark: Bit of a letdown but my expectations may have been too high tbh. Plenty of good stuff for sure but some really questionable pieces of selling when it came to going through sequences way too fast and there was a bit that I hated where they traded german suplexes and at the kickouts they grabbed armbars immediately. Hated that. Finish was nifty but I wanted the match to go longer. Oh well. There EVOLVE match is still wonderful)

Ospreay/Brooks is definitely not for me and it went 25 minutes. I only skipped to the end of Chuckie vs. Keith. Didn't get much love from the live reviews.


----------



## Obfuscation

Book Riddle vs Rey Horus already, plz.

Gabe is melting at the prospects of the STYLE BATTLE.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001656344024240128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001656765576957952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001656985580785666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001657176681672704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001657471021137920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001657701070327808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001658041371049984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001658721095766017


----------



## RKing85

much stronger card than the last couple of shows. I am excited for this one.


----------



## Corey

Pretty decent card. Castle/Starr looks really appealing and different as well as WALTER vs. Brody. The rest will be give or take. No Sabre since he'll be in the G1, obv.


----------



## hgr423

Is this card in July going to be in Reseda or in LA?

Thank you


----------



## MC

Looks like the typical card. Nothing that screams out as must see. Although, Xavier/Wentz vs Young Bucks should be pretty good.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Is this card in July going to be in Reseda or in LA?
> 
> Thank you


Globe Theater in LA.


----------



## TJQ

OH MY GOD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008892249814384641


----------



## Obfuscation

Missed that Threemendous card, like the sound of most outside of the Tag Championship & Janela working vs Cobb. Riddle vs Scurll & Castle vs Starr are (Y); but I hope Marty actually doesn't goof about in that match. Which, considering this is PWG, is something I'm very skeptical towards.

PCO is officially resurrected. How about this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008892249814384641


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009234553536331782


----------



## MC

Ilja!!!!!!!! WALTER vs Ijla soon to be confirmed.


----------



## RKing85

PWG fans are going to lose their shit for Iija


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna refer to WALTER as WATER from now on ^.

He's the element that can erode anything with years of crashing power. It fits.


----------



## TD Stinger

I had never heard of Ilja Dragunov before he showed up in Progress to challenge Pete Dunne at their big Wembley show. So now besides Progress I'll have to check him out here too and see what the hype is about.

I've still been meaning to watch All Star Weekend but I keep pushing it off to the side with all the other wrestling I watch.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009596940458184706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009597514897428481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009597805164285952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009958254800064512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009958826718552064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009959205216796672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010320369863933952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010321236633649154


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt Riddle vs Ilja Dragunov.

I'm just saying.

Here's hoping they throw a WATER vs Horus styles clash out there, too. Something just out of left field that wouldn't be seen anywhere else. I'm kind of always emphasizing this, but yeah. Maybe one of these random scenarios could happen.


----------



## TJQ

OH MY GOD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011419436643840000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011419944855064576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011421956963385344


----------



## TD Stinger

This year's tournament looks a lot different than last year's, in the sense that I don't know who a bunch of these guys are this year. But, sometimes that's the fun in wrestling.


----------



## MC

Kidding me. T-Hawk but no El Lindaman?  Shingo F'N Takagi in BOLA :mark :mark


CIMA can still go at his age which isn't THAT old, he is younger than Tanahashi. CIMA in BOLA again sounds awesome though. Shingo Takagi is Shingo. I imagine he goes far in BOLA, wonder what he will do with the likes of Ilja Dragunov, if they face off. T-Hawk is okay, I don't mind his matches so much. It'll be interesting to see him in this setting, will do him a world of good.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Guess Dragon put Trevor out to pasture.

:mj2

I got Darby... but still I'm guttedddd


----------



## TJQ

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Guess Dragon put Trevor out to pasture.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> I got Darby... but still I'm guttedddd


This just means you need to embrace Darby with all your heart and soul.


----------



## RKing85

TD Stinger said:


> This year's tournament looks a lot different than last year's, in the sense that I don't know who a bunch of these guys are this year. But, sometimes that's the fun in wrestling.


yeah, they definitely had to dig a little deeper this year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Riddle for the win, bro.


----------



## Obfuscation

Shingo return & T-Hawk debut. Neat.

Remember when CIMA won a BOLA? That was terrible.


----------



## Donnie

Very happy to see old mates Eagles & Brooksy on the lineup. Hope they go deep. Brooks vs Dragunov would be :rusevyes


----------



## Zatiel

Shingo-Sama~~~!


----------



## Genking48

CIMA, Shingo, T-Hawk and Flamita. I might actually be hyped for this years BOLA for once!


----------



## Master Bate

CIMA Two Time Battle of Los Angeles Winner please.

:swanson


----------



## Stetho

Shows the weakness of the US scene right now but I gotta admit this looks promising


----------



## NastyYaffa

The field is looking pretty fresh. I like it :bjpenn


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*CIMA & Shingo are huge additions to BOLA & T-Hawk has been a lot more motivated working with Strong Hearts in the last few weeks.

This tournament is gonna be awesome :mark:*


----------



## Corey




----------



## Even Flow

First time i've watched a PWG preview for a while, and first time seeing them in the new venue, and I like it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dalton still working despite the injuries; what a guy.

Matt Riddle & Rey Horus winning. :banderas

Interested in the main. I know it's WALTER, so that's a given, but still.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Haven't seen a PWG show since Mystery Vortex. And after that preview, perhaps it's time for me to hop back on the bandwagon.


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> Haven't seen a PWG show since Mystery Vortex. And after that preview, perhaps it's time for me to hop back on the bandwagon.


I gave up on watching All Star Weekend. I did see Lee's last match from Bask In His Glory. But that's probably all I see.

PWG's kind of taken a backseat for me this year in wrestling.


----------



## TJQ

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Guess Dragon put Trevor out to pasture.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> I got Darby... but still I'm guttedddd




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021579296463249409


----------



## Corey

Riddle might be NXT bound from some rumors floating around. If he drops the EVOLVE Title to Strickland in a couple weeks, that should let us know.


----------



## Obfuscation

Riddle might get signed. :walphtf

Unsure if I like that or not. Chances are not because Riddle is easily one of the best, freshest, and interesting wrestlers outside of WWE today. And careers don't last forever in NXT before being called up to oblivion. If the rumors are just that, rumors; then well, ok.

As for Trevor Lee, well, glad Riddle was replaced with someone I like. Seemed weird that Lee wasn't put in BOLA originally, but that's all been settled.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Obfuscation said:


> Riddle might get signed. :walphtf
> 
> Unsure if I like that or not. Chances are not because Riddle is easily one of the best, freshest, and interesting wrestlers outside of WWE today. And careers don't last forever in NXT before being called up to oblivion. If the rumors are just that, rumors; then well, ok.
> 
> As for Trevor Lee, well, glad Riddle was replaced with someone I like. Seemed weird that Lee wasn't put in BOLA originally, but that's all been settled.


I freaked out about Trevor's omission too. I finally talked to him - he was asked; Impact is filming that weekend. 

BUT NOW MY CAVEMAN IS BACK!!!! I'M CRYING AND THE WORLD IS BEAUTIFUL AGAIN


----------



## DGenerationMC

So........Trevor's taking BOLA this year, right?


----------



## RKing85

the thought of Riddle in WWE makes me sad. Selfishly speaking of course. If he goes there and makes a ton of money and is happy, then good for him.

But they are going to fuck him up so bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

That'll be something. Lee gets into BOLA after someone had to drop out and manages to take it all to the finals to actually win this time. That said, I do have a hard time not seeing WALTER win it. Even as champion, he's just at that point where it feels like nobody is beating this guy. And it's 100% credible.


----------



## Donnie

"Matthew Riddle" feels like a shot, tbh. Hope he dosen't leave :mj2

Pulling for my mate Brooksy to win. Yes, he has no shot in hell of winning, but you just let me dream.


----------



## MC

Match announcements looking awesome!!!!!

@TJQ ; @NastyYaffa ;

Rematch Baybay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021927125882826752


----------



## Obfuscation

Only bummer is one - aka Thatcher - won't go far (I've had to realize this lately with tournaments :hmm but saying screw it and booking it anyways. Good for that.


----------



## TD Stinger

MC 16 said:


> Match announcements looking awesome!!!!!
> 
> @TJQ ; @NastyYaffa ;
> 
> Rematch Baybay
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021927125882826752


If it's anything like their PROGRESS match from earlier this year, I'm down.


----------



## RKing85

with the final being a three-way, WALTER can get pinned with some 2 on 1 shannigans.


----------



## Corey

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT ONE:*
* Round One: Rey Horus vs. Adam Brooks
* Round One: Flamita vs. Puma King
* Round One: Brody King vs. PCO
* Round One: David Starr vs. Joey Janela
* Round One: Bandido vs. T-Hawk
* Round One: CIMA vs. Jody Fleish
* Non-Tournament Main Event: lja Dragunov and Shingo Takagi vs. WALTER and Timothy Thatcher.

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT TWO:*
* Round One: WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher
* Round One: Darby Allin vs. Jeff Cobb
* Round One:Jonah Rock vs. Ilja Dragunov
* Round One: Chris Brookes vs. Trevor Lee
* Round One: Robbie Eagles vs. DJ Z
* Round One: Travis Banks vs Shingo Takagi
* Non-Tournament Six Man Tag: Bandido & Flamita & Rey Horus vs. Dezmond Xavier & CIMA & Zachary Wentz

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT THREE:*
* Tournament Finals
* *PWG Tag Team Championship:* Zachary Wentz & Desmond Xavier (c) vs. Rey Fenix & Pentagon Jr.


----------



## Obfuscation

The night one main event is absurd, in the best way.


----------



## Creative name

I haven't watched pwg since I think ASW 11 about 3 years ago. I looked up some recent cards and who's on it and obviously the shows are completely different. How is the quality been?


----------



## RKing85

they have been hurt by the indy raid of the last 18 months by the WWE, but they are still damn good shows.


----------



## Creative name

I watched a few of their trailers on YouTube and some matches look good and others were like huh? I guess just about every match isn't main event level anymore


----------



## RKing85

Chris Brooks out, Marko Stunt in.

If Marko Stunt beats Trevor Lee, I'm going to riot.....or at least bitch on the internet. If there was ever a call for a good old fashion 1980's WWF squash match in BOLA, this should be it.


----------



## Stetho

What is Trevor Lee up to this days? He was a future star to me 2 years ago


----------



## MC

Trevor Lee is in Impact these days as well as CWF Mid-Atlantic and AAW. 

-

Travis Banks is injured so Sammy Guevara replaces him and we get Ilja Dragunov vs Shingo Takagi main eventing night two instead :mark And Sammy Guevara takes on Jonah Rock. And Chris Brookes is injured so Marko Stunt takes his place as well. 

Here is the new updated cards

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT ONE:*
Round One: Rey Horus vs. Adam Brooks
Round One: Flamita vs. Puma King
Round One: Brody King vs. PCO
Round One: David Starr vs. Joey Janela
Round One: Bandido vs. T-Hawk
Round One: CIMA vs. Jody Fleish
Non-Tournament Main Event: lja Dragunov and Shingo Takagi vs. Ringkampf (WALTER and Timothy Thatcher)

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT TWO:*
Round One: WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher
Round One: Darby Allin vs. Jeff Cobb
Round One:Jonah Rock vs. Sammy Guevara
Round One: Marko Stunt vs. Trevor Lee
Round One: Robbie Eagles vs. DJ Z
Round One: Ilja Dragunov vs Shingo Takagi
Non-Tournament Six Man Tag: Bandido & Flamita & Rey Horus vs. Dezmond Xavier & CIMA & Zachary Wentz

*BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT THREE:*
BOLA Finals
PWG Tag Team Championship: Zachary Wentz & Desmond Xavier (c) vs. Rey Fenix & Pentagon Jr.


----------



## RKing85

because I'm a loser who figures out stuff like this....

only 11 of the 24 guys have wrestled in BOLA before. 

Trevor Lee making his 5th appearance
CIMA and Jeff Cobb making their 3rd appearances
Rey Horus, Flamita, Joey Janela, WALTER, Timothy Thatcher, Jonah Rock, Sammy Guevera, and SHINGO making their second appearances.

CIMA has 7 previous BOLA wins, Trevor Lee 6, Jeff Cobb 3, Sammy and Shingo each 1.


----------



## Alright_Mate

PWG has been on a bang average run for about the last 2-3 years.

BOLA is always worth the time though, usually 1 or 2 nights out of the 3 deliver.

Prediction
Who I think - Jeff Cobb
Who I hope - Trevor Lee
Dark horse - Bandido


----------



## RKing85

Cobb and Bandido are my two choices as well.


----------



## Soul_Body

One of these years I'm gonna get tickets.... which is what I say every year and then I forget to sit by the pc when they go on sale EVERY DAMN TIME.


----------



## RKing85

seeing the final three.....I can't wait to see that match.


----------



## Corey

Not gonna post all the match announcements in hopes to not spoil the BOLA winner for people, but omfg ZSJ vs. HECHICERO!! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042942137745063936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042945566315958272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042946077538672641
The rest can be found on their twitter, of course. Looks like a pretty hot card if you like lucha stuff.


----------



## MC

Hechicero!!!! Awesome. Hopefully this gets more people exposed to the awesomeness that is Hechicero


----------



## Obfuscation

EYFBO really starting to reap the benefits of joining Impact. Working their first UK shows the last two years and now showing up in PWG. Good on them. No idea if Xavier even still is working with Impact anymore, but Wentz has showed up lately, so it's interesting to me that a match they could book is happening in PWG first.

As far as BOLA goes, sounds like there are a hell of a lot of matches I'm looking forward to. Despite the lack of Riddle, this sounds like the most appealing BOLA as a whole in a bit. for me.


----------



## Vic Capri

Can somebody please tell me the event, date, and opponent for Super...Dragon in this video? I'm rolling in stitches watching this on repeat! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Donnie

Spoiler: Tonight's show





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053535141534941185 :mj2 OH NO, don't tell me


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: Results ramble



Kind of makes sense. Not only following BOLA, but who knows how WALTER's schedule will match up as often with PWG to carry the mantel as champion for long. Was hoping for more with him on top, though. But it isn't like other promotions don't let him reign on top either. From one hoss to another, so that's cool. At this rate Bandido may be champion, although if Trevor Lee can be the next Roderick Strong or whatever as that long tentured guy who finally reaches the top, I'll dig that.

Card itself sounds like another good one to check out. The luchadores especially are giving this a more SoCal vibe that I'm liking. It's not a local venue stop anymore, so might as well use the beefed up names from close by in Mexico to keep it somewhat local.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Spoiler: Tonight's show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053535141534941185 :mj2 OH NO, don't tell me





Spoiler: Tonigt's Show



Well, he's still PROGRESS World Champion. Unless he drops that to ZSJ at their next show..........Nah.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Tonigt's Show
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's still PROGRESS World Champion. Unless he drops that to ZSJ at their next show..........Nah.





Spoiler: Tonigt's Show



:mj2 Fuck, this is actually happening. Still holding out hope I'm being a mark and this is nothing to worry about.
Also, I forgot to say "FUCK YEAH, JEFF COBB" Love that dude.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Spoiler: Tonigt's Show
> 
> 
> 
> :mj2 Fuck, this is actually happening. Still holding out hope I'm being a mark and this is nothing to worry about.
> Also, I forgot to say "FUCK YEAH, JEFF COBB" Love that dude.





Spoiler: Smoky and the Bandido



Donnie please, if you acknowledge it, it will happen. We must bury any thought of this deep down from happening. Still mourning Matt Riddle, so I can't have WALTER missing at the same time.

And I also didn't process this is what you meant when he lost the championship in your first post. I was too busy thinking locally, not globally. :walphtf


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Spoiler: Smoky and the Bandido
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie please, if you acknowledge it, it will happen. We must bury any thought of this deep down from happening. Still mourning Matt Riddle, so I can't have WALTER missing at the same time.
> 
> And I also didn't process this is what you meant when he lost the championship in your first post. I was too busy thinking locally, not globally. :walphtf





Spoiler



Positive thoughts, positive thoughts. He just wants to spend more time at home. The smell of Jeff Cobb was so mind altering he needs to go home and cave some more chests in. Good thoughts only.


----------



## FITZ

Vic Capri said:


> Can somebody please tell me the event, date, and opponent for Super...Dragon in this video? I'm rolling in stitches watching this on repeat! :lol
> 
> - Vic




It's from the original tournament to crowd a PWG champion. Bad Ass Mother 3000 was the name of the event and I think that's Hook Bomberry. The show is out of print and has been for over a decade. 

I once owned it on DVD along with all of the rare PWG out of print shows. I sold them to Platt for like $75 or something. Great deal for him. But I was in college and broke and used the money to buy tickets to see Bryan Danielson wrestle Bobboy Fish and then Danielson vs. Shingo the next night. Hard to say it wasn't worth it.


----------



## MC

Spoiler: PWG BOLA 2018 - Day One thoughts



*Day One*

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - Adam Brooks vs. Rey Horus: *1/2*
_I’ve seen the time for this match and in those 20 minutes I remember a finger poke in the eye and the victory roll off the top. It wasn’t BAD but just utterly forgettable._ 

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - Flamita vs. Puma King: ***1/4 *
_Pretty fun match. Some great lucha-style offence and technical wrestling. Loads of personality shown by Puma King and Flamita put on a great aerial display._

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - CIMA vs. Jody Fleisch: **1/4*
_Again, loads of personality in his match by CIMA who basically made this match enjoyable with his charisma and antics but this wasn’t very good. They seemed out of sync in the spots and they didn’t click at all. _

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - Bandido vs. T-Hawk: ***1/2* 
_This was very, very good.T-Hawk chopping the shit out of Bandido was very fun. Some good sequences as well. I’ve always been T-Hawk fan since watching DG and I’m glad he got to shine here._

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - David Starr vs. Joey Janela: ***
_This did nothing for me. It just wasn’t very compelling and I wasn’t into anything they did. I know they have their rivalry so I can see what they were trying to do but it didn’t come across well. _

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2018 First Round Match - Brody King vs. PCO: ****
_This was pretty fun. Nice hoss battle. Everything was good except the moonsault botch (ouch!)._

*Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER): ***3/4 *
_This was fucking great. Shingo trying to out hoss Watler like he tried with Ishikawa in the Champions Carnival was fucking amazing. Loved their battles, even more so than Dragunov/Watler interactions. Some brutal offence and awesome tag wrestling. MOTN_​


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072326510164365312
- *PWG World Title:* Jeff Cobb (c) vs. Trevor Lee
- *PWG World Tag Team Ttiles:* The Rascalz (c) vs. Best Friends
- Flip Gordon vs. Bandido
- LAX vs. Flamita & Rey Horus
- Jonathan Gresham (PWG debut) vs. Robbie Eagles
- Puma King vs. DJ Z
- Brody King vs. Jungle Boy (PWG debut)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trevor deserves to do the "Danielson" & win the title. They're probably not gonna do it though w/ so many title changes in the past year or so.


----------



## MC

Trevor Lee not winning the title has been a big thing for a while now, and him getting his last title shot before going to the fed is perfect. Haven't looked forward to a PWG Title match so much for a good while. Don't expect him to win the title but here's to them hopefully having a banger.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

PWG is hurting over the last few years with people leaving. Dont get me wrong, they still have some great matches, just less than before.


----------



## Beatles123

MC said:


> Trevor Lee not winning the title has been a big thing for a while now, and him getting his last title shot before going to the fed is perfect. Haven't looked forward to a PWG Title match so much for a good while. Don't expect him to win the title but here's to them hopefully having a banger.


What fed? WWE signed him?


----------



## Obfuscation

Cobb vs Lee, damn. That's got the emotional thread running right through it. Cobb is so fresh as champion, but Lee is that new defined wrestler in PWG looking for the Championship after so long. Maybe one day.

Then here I am waiting to see Bandido getting booked again and that happens. Awful.

Puma King vs DJZ sounds so weird, I want to see it.

Gresham gonna tie Eagles in knots. Should be cool. Always glad he's making the rounds.


----------



## RKing85

I'm a little worried for PWG in about 6 months from now in terms of what their roster will be. BOLA will be really interesting this year to see what 24 they can get this year (if they even do 24 again this year)


----------



## Donnie

PWG will be fine simply because they're PWG. Wrestlers will ALWAYS want to work there both because it's SO respected, and because it's a great way to get noticed.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't know what the issue is. Whomever is gaining some interest out there is who they'll want to book. And more importantly, wrestlers still want to be booked for PWG. (as Donnie did state, but lets just hammer that point down.)

Throw out an open calling for BOLA this year and watch how many wrestlers would throw their name into the hat, if they had the chance. I know it would be well over capacity.


----------



## RKing85

1 good performance on any PWG show and you will have suiters fighting to the death to sign you.


----------



## Stetho

Donnie said:


> PWG will be fine simply because they're PWG. Wrestlers will ALWAYS want to work there both because it's SO respected, and because it's a great way to get noticed.


Dunno. Last year BOLA relied heavily on international talents. The pool of US indy guys is getting really small tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

What's hot in wrestling atm? Loads of talent outside of the US. PWG just following their usual trend.


----------



## Stetho

What's your point?
I'm not saying it's bad to have talents outside the US. I'm saying they are needed more cause there are less and less hot american guys today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Point being international wrestlers are making the rounds more. Less indicative to a US pool that has decreased - or been scooped up - and more of who's simply getting the bigger bookings. A flipside to this is how some other talent can call the UK or Japan home. David Starr comes to mind. World of wrestling has gotten a bit smaller in this regard.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087514624025518081
- *PWG World Title:* Jeff Cobb (c) vs. Bandido
- *PWG World Tag Team Titles:* The Rascalz (c) vs. LAX vs. Lucha Bros
- Brody King vs. Darby Allin
- Best Friends vs. Aussie Open (debut)
- David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham
- Laredo Kid vs. Puma King
- Trey Miguel (debut) vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy

Tasty little card right there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anybody else banking on a Bucks appearance?


----------



## Yeah1993

Might watch Starr/Gresham, should watch King/Allin. Allin is the only reason left for me to watch Evolve unless Fred Yehi still turns up there, will be cool to see him elsewhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gresham vs Starr, oooh. Can dig that.


----------



## Donnie

Cobb vs Bandido :banderas 

Also, dat 3 way tag match :fuckyeah 

I could see the Bucks showing up and inserting themselves in the match, could lead something awesome if done right.


----------



## Corey




----------



## NastyYaffa

This video is a blessing:


----------



## Obfuscation

Cobb vs Lee is out there now. Search begins.


----------



## RKing85

anybody hear how attendance was last night?


----------



## Beatles123

Obfuscation said:


> Cobb vs Lee is out there now. Search begins.


Might I trouble you for some assistance? I'd love to see it. :flair


----------



## peep4life

RKing85 said:


> anybody hear how attendance was last night?


Place was packed, way more then last show. It was also a fantastic show

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Beatles123 said:


> Might I trouble you for some assistance? I'd love to see it. :flair


I haven't been able to find a link for it online yet, personally.


----------



## RKing85

peep4life said:


> Place was packed, way more then last show. It was also a fantastic show


glad to hear that.


----------



## Erik.

https://web.archive.org/web/20081119063640/http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/roster/

That roster.

:banderas


----------



## RKing85

Sixteen on July 26

Flip Gordon vs Trey Miguel
Dark Order vs Best Friends
MJF vs Darby Allin
Black Taurus/Laredo Kid/Puma King vs Bandido/Flamita/Rey Horus
Jungle Boy vs Joey Janela
Brody King vs David Starr
LAX vs Rascalz - Ladder Match

Lot of potential AEW matches on this card. Interesting.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722475099443202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722247273238528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722962162999297
:done Hopefully the Bucks make one last stop, and throw the MOTHER of all SuperKick Parties :cozy


----------



## Bryan Jericho

RKing85 said:


> Sixteen on July 26
> 
> Flip Gordon vs Trey Miguel
> Dark Order vs Best Friends
> MJF vs Darby Allin
> Black Taurus/Laredo Kid/Puma King vs Bandido/Flamita/Rey Horus
> Jungle Boy vs Joey Janela
> Brody King vs David Starr
> LAX vs Rascalz - Ladder Match
> 
> Lot of potential AEW matches on this card. Interesting.


Dang, that PWG roster has taken a beating the last few years. Not much to look forward to there.


----------



## TD Stinger

It feels like PWG has fallen off the map, at least for me anyways.

I mean yeah the loss of talent constantly going to WWE hurts but it feels like it's something else. Just feels like there's no buzz there anymore.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, the three and a half month gap between posts in this thread is telling.


----------



## Donnie

I'm going to blame Marty winning BOLA 16 as the moment PWG got really fucking stupid, and it only recovered in the last year or so. 

PWG feels like early PWG in that's its back to being a small indie with a few name guys, and a lot of news ones. Not a bad thing imo as it allows it to reset things in way, and forge a new era. 

Just never book Martin, OVE and Cat Sami again, and it's all good


----------



## RKing85

I will never say no to a company not booking Sami.


----------



## NastyYaffa

They've also lost ZSJ, Riddle, WALTER, Ricochet, Trevor & other former major players in the company. Looking at the card for the Anniversary Show, I can say that I have no interest whatsoever to watch Janela, Jungle Boy, Flip Gordon, Trey Miguel, LAX or/and Rascalz wrestle. There's no interesting matches in the card at all, with maybe the exception of SSB vs. Best Friends. EXTREMELY boring card in my eyes.

Also it feels like it takes FOREVER for their shows to hit up the interwebs these days. That's a big factor of why there's not much hype regarding the company anymore, and also personally I feel like the new venue has killed some of the classic charm that PWG used to have. It's a stupid thing to "complain" about, but it is what it is. :cozy


----------



## DGenerationMC

I feel in the last 2-3 years, PWG has just become a company that does matches and no stories. Even though things were loose when I first started watching, there was Steen and Generico circling around each other here and there, Cole's rise with O'Reilly as back-up, The Bucks running through challengers left and right, all leading up to Mount Rushmore forming. 

In recent years, it's been like having "good" matches just 'cause, there's no emotion or real fun party factor. Mount Rushmore 2.0 and ZSJ's heel turn/Dustin's rise seem to be the last true stories told in PWG. I thought this was happening even before the Reseda move. Been about 18 months since the last show I saw.


----------



## RKing85

BOLA participants are starting to come out.

1. A Kid
2. Jonathan Gresham
3. Artemis Spencer
4. Darby Allin
5. Micky Moretti
6. Orange Cassidy

They might have to get creative considering how many guys are off the market this year. I am really interested to see the whole field.


----------



## Corey

BOLA competitors announced:

- Daisuke Sekimoto @antoniomare007;
- Pentagon Jr. 
- Dragon Lee
- Jeff Cobb 
- Laredo Kid
- David Starr
- Rey Horus
- Black Taurus
- Jungle Boy
- Barbaro Cavernario
- Brody King
- Joey Janela
- Lucky Kid
- Rey Fenix
- Tony Deppen
- Jake Atlas
- Caveman Ugg
- Bandido
- Orange Cassidy
- Mick Moretti
- Darby Allin
- Artemis Spencer
- Jonathan Gresham
- A-Kid


----------



## antoniomare007

Daisuke about to teach some flippy white dudes how to mount a proper comeback after he beats the living shit out of them









If we get Daisuke vs Cavernario or Penta I will lose my shit :mark:


----------



## Corey

Cavernario was replaced by Aramis because of a scheduling conflict. Unfortunate, but here's the match announcements:

*Night One*
*1st Round:* A-Kid vs. Lucky Kid
*1st Round:* Brody King vs. Caveman Ugg
*1st Round:* Dragon Lee vs. Rey Horus
*1st Round:* Darby Allin vs. Black Taurus
*1st Round:* Jonathan Gresham vs. Artemis Spencer
*1st Round:* Jeff Cobb vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
Joey Janela & Alex Zayne vs. Tony Deppen & Blake Christian
Lucha Bros vs. Bandido & Flamita

Cobb vs. Sekimoto in the FIRST ROUND :done

*Night Two*
*1st Round:* Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy
*1st Round:* Joey Janela vs. Mick Moretti
*1st Round:* Rey Fenix vs. Aramis
*1st Round:* Pentagon Jr. vs. Tony Deppen
*1st Round:* David Starr vs. Orange Cassidy
*1st Round:* Bandido vs. Laredo Kid
Daisuke Sekimoto & Jonathan Gresham vs. Jeff Cobb & Brody King
*PWG Tag Team Titles:* The Rascalz (c) vs. Aussie Open

*Night Three*
Aussie Open vs. The Dark Order


----------



## RKing85

no night 2 six man tag is a little disappointing, but I'm sure the Lucha Bros/Bandido and Flamita tag on night one will take it's place.


----------



## volde

So looking at who Aramis is facing... Did CMLL go "fuck you, Cavernario isn't losing to Fenix" and called him back for some random trios match?


----------



## Obfuscation

Artemis Spencer already making PWG? That's rad, he is REALLY good. Almost shockingly good kind of coming out of nowhere in a way. (not like that's never happened before..)

Darby vs Taurus II should be better than the WrestleCon match, and that one was already good fun.

I love Pentagon vs Deppen, on paper. Tony is gonna be all in Penta's face and you know he's gonna be smacked for it.

Jake Atlas vs Jungle Boy has me torn. I'm always pro-Jungle Boy, but the LGBDDT is the best name for a move in pro wrestling today, so I have to pull for Atlas success.

Oh and Daisuke Sekimoto is here. NO BIG DEAL.

My pick might be Sekimoto as a whole, but he could be this year's Shingo. Bandido may take it all considering what he did last year. There's a big part of me that would love some kooky Janela victory, though. Even though he's leaving with plenty of others.

This def looks like fun.


----------



## Donnie

Picking Starr to win it all :yoda

No better way to bring your independent message to the masses than winning BOLA.

Holy shit, we could get Seki vs Darby :fuckyeah


----------



## Obfuscation

I glossed over Dark Order vs Aussie Open on Night Three.

Revision: Evil Uno vs Dunkzilla interactions :yoda


----------



## RKing85

bums me out how it's BOLA weekend and there isn't a sole in the world talking about it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179853934615130112
Memories.


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 End of an era. 

Lets relive the GOAT pop in PWG, and maybe Indie history


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180211013242605568
CRY STEEN CRY


----------



## poldoh

I'm hoping to attend BOLA next year! The highlights I've seen look amazing!


----------



## RKing85

BOLA starts shipping tomorrow


----------



## Psychosocial

RKing85 said:


> BOLA starts shipping tomorrow


Was it any good this year?


----------



## RKing85

It's BOLA, it won't be bad.

Off the top of my head, I remember people raving about Cobb/Sakimoto, Fenix/Aramis, both of the first two nights main event tag matches , and a bunch of the night three matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

@DGenerationMC


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> @DGenerationMC


----------



## Corey

Hey guys, just a reminder that PWG is indeed still a company.  KOBE takes place March 29th:


*PWG World Title: *Bandido (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham
The Rascalz vs. Blake Christian, Tony Deppen, & Alex Zayne
Dragon Lee vs. Flamita
Brody King vs. JD Drake vs. Caveman Ugg vs. Black Taurus
Jeff Cobb vs. David Starr
Orange Cassidy vs. Mick Moretti
The VeloCities (Jude London & Paris De Silva) vs. Aramis & Rey Horus


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Hey guys, just a reminder that PWG is indeed still a company.  KOBE takes place March 29th:
> 
> 
> *PWG World Title: *Bandido (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham
> The Rascalz vs. Blake Christian, Tony Deppen, & Alex Zayne
> Dragon Lee vs. Flamita
> Brody King vs. JD Drake vs. Caveman Ugg vs. Black Taurus
> Jeff Cobb vs. David Starr
> Orange Cassidy vs. Mick Moretti
> The VeloCities (Jude London & Paris De Silva) vs. Aramis & Rey Horus


My God PWG does still exist. Sooner or later it's going to be like Chikara for me. Someone last year told me about a Chikara Show and I had to do a double take and say "wait, Chikara still exists."

Thought I gotta say, I wouldn't hate a Gresham title win here.


----------



## Groovemachine

Some potential bangers there - Flamita/Dragon Lee should be insane, Cobb/Starr can do some good stuff together, and I would have thought Bandido/Gresham in the main event spot should be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen The Makings of a Varsity Athlete online... anywhere?


----------

